# Manche investieren in Gold, andere in... - Teil 2



## Thomas (25. Oktober 2010)

Das ist die Fortsetzung eines Themas - das alte Thema findest du: hier


----------



## Triple F (25. Oktober 2010)

Edel-Stahl... 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?MfcISAPICommand=ViewItem&item=1985966825

Auch wenn der Neupreis mit KB 1000 Märker war, so haben die Teile für einen Gebrauchsgegenstand relativ erträglichen Wertverlust.

3F


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muttipullover (25. Oktober 2010)

Für eine gebrauchte Kassette 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270649029307&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

@Koe: Da haste ja echt ein Schnäppchen gemacht.  Aber ich gönne es dir.
Grüße Steffen


----------



## Koe (25. Oktober 2010)

muttipullover schrieb:


> Für eine gebrauchte Kassette
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270649029307&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> @Koe: Da haste ja echt ein Schnäppchen gemacht.  Aber ich gönne es dir.
> Grüße Steffen




wahrscheinlich würde ich mit der originalverpackung schon ein 1/4 des auktionspreises erzielen.

ich werde sie in ehren halten. bis jetzt hab ich es noch nicht übers herz gebracht sie zu montieren und damit zu fahren.
vielen dank nochmal steffen.


----------



## roesli (26. Oktober 2010)

muttipullover schrieb:


> Für eine gebrauchte Kassette
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270649029307&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



Wie verrückt ist denn das? Für das Geld kriegt man problemlos eine neue


----------



## bruchmeister (27. Oktober 2010)

Mavic Bahn Naben


----------



## A.R.C. (27. Oktober 2010)

bei den Mavic´s hätte mich der Startpreis mal interessiert.

Aber bei so altem Bahnradkrempel sind solche Preise fast schon normal

Cheers


----------



## Blumenhummer (27. Oktober 2010)

A.R.C. schrieb:


> bei den Mavic´s hätte mich der Startpreis mal interessiert.



Da es nur ein Gebot gab, müsste der Startpreis doch mit dem erfolgreichen Gebot identisch sein!?


----------



## A.R.C. (27. Oktober 2010)

ups stimmt!

da waren heut morgen die Finger wieder schneller als der Kopf


----------



## Davidbelize (27. Oktober 2010)

schwer zu toppen......................

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-Le-Fah...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item3f03c7c28f


----------



## kingmoe (27. Oktober 2010)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> schwer zu toppen......................
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-Le-Fah...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item3f03c7c28f



Findest du? Such mal einen in Purple in DEM Zustand. Der ist doch seltener als ein Xizang.
Ich weiß nicht mehr, wss ich für meinen ziemlich gerockten bezahlt habe, aber da stand auf jeden Fall schon ´ne 3 vorne - und der hat richtig fette Macken und Fading. Billiger war vor 2, 3 Jahren aber keiner zu bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (27. Oktober 2010)

Ich mein, ich weiß ja wo es letztendlich gelandet ist, und bestimmt finden es die meisten angemessen, aber im Endeffekt sind es "nur" 4 Bremsarme...werden aber mit den reichlich anderen purple Teilen aus letzter Zeit sicher gute Verwendung finden:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290488934442&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Triple F (27. Oktober 2010)

Finde ich jetzt weder übertrieben noch ein Schnäppchen.


----------



## SCM (28. Oktober 2010)

Jaaa, ich habe auch noch einen Satz, damals für 160 Euro erworben!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250715342555&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Zaskar1998 (31. Oktober 2010)

alter Lenker    


http://cgi.ebay.de/Alter-Fahrrad-Le...5487920?pt=Transportwesen&hash=item3361e14f30


----------



## höhenangst (7. November 2010)

Ritchey WCS Gummis , nicht schlecht, die gabs auch schon für die Hälfte 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170558388519&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## DerAlex (12. November 2010)

Apropos alte Lenker:

http://cgi.ebay.com/NOS-oldschool-C...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item3f02c2475a


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al-Capone (12. November 2010)

DerAlex schrieb:


> Apropos alte Lenker:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NOS-oldschool-C...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item3f02c2475a



Wie krank muß man sein um 1600 Dollar dafür zu zahlen frage ich mich


----------



## elsepe (12. November 2010)

stimmt da bekommt ja schon fast 3 xtr 900 kurbeln für


----------



## Triple F (12. November 2010)

OMG, das müssen Jugenderinnerungen sein...


----------



## divergent! (13. November 2010)

upps...da geht die inflation aber mit großen schritten voran


----------



## .jan (13. November 2010)

Al-Capone schrieb:


> Wie krank muß man sein um 1600 Dollar dafür zu zahlen frage ich mich



Ich glaube, dass sind die Fälle, in denen jemand so ein Teil unbedingt ersteigern will, dementsprechend hoch bietet, weil er denkt, dass da sowieso keiner drüber geht, aber nicht damit rechnet, dass er tatsächlich soviel anlegen muss, weil er davon ausgeht, dass das Gebot des Zweithöchsten deutlich unter sienem liegen wird (klar soweit?). Und dann ist da einer, der hat den gleichen Gedanken und schwupp... Das Höchstgebot fällt dementsprechend aus.


----------



## MKAB (13. November 2010)

Sieht eher nach einem BIN bzw. Sofortkauf aus...


----------



## Triple F (15. November 2010)

Paul Love Balls (113â¬)


----------



## felixdelrio (16. November 2010)

OK ... wenn man mal davon absieht, daß das Teil eher selten ist, dennoch über 500g wiegt und man erstmal ein Bike finden muss, an dem das gut aussieht (noch dazu in dieser Länge).

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110610413290&rvr_id=169514867897&mfe=sidebar


----------



## johnnyra (17. November 2010)

aber fast noch geiler als der Preis ist die Frage zum Artikel:



> hello.how much to china? thanks best regards



wenn der oder die es bekommen hat, wird's vielleicht bald Trail Stems aus Beijing regnen...


----------



## Syborg (22. November 2010)

der Preis hat auch was 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230550900576&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horst Link (22. November 2010)

roesli schrieb:


> Wie verrückt ist denn das? Für das Geld kriegt man problemlos eine neue



Hallo Rösli, wo genau gibt es denn diese Kassette in neu? Gern auch per PN.

Horsti


----------



## DerAlex (23. November 2010)

Horst Link schrieb:


> Hallo Rösli, wo genau gibt es denn diese Kassette in neu? Gern auch per PN.
> 
> Horsti



Tja, für das Geld würde ich auch ein, zwei Neue mit 11-30 nehmen.


----------



## wubu (24. November 2010)

Kooka Kurbeln

Speziallackierung hin, selten her....das ist zu viel.


----------



## divergent! (24. November 2010)

ja die hälfte hätte es auch getan...aber gut....ist ja dann fast 1:1 mit neupreis.

aber schee isse


----------



## gtbiker (24. November 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/NEUW-SHIMANO-STX...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item45f6cbc26d


----------



## mkberlin (24. November 2010)

wubu schrieb:


> Kooka Kurbeln
> 
> Speziallackierung hin, selten her....das ist zu viel.



...mit sicherheit kein schnäppchen, aber das geht für die schon in ordnung - wenn man überhaupt davon reden kann, das "nur" parts im gegensatz zu frames schon für mehrere hundert euro über den tisch gehen.


----------



## Al-Capone (25. November 2010)

580â¬
http://cgi.ebay.de/Shimano-XTR-FC-M...1595804?pt=Transportwesen&hash=item43a33e929c

ob das mit rechten Dingen zugeht??


----------



## mini.tom (25. November 2010)

"ob das mit rechten Dingen zugeht??"

frag mal Thilo - der weiss das bestimmt


----------



## MKAB (26. November 2010)

Auch nicht schlecht 

XTR-Schalthebel für 147


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wtb_rider (26. November 2010)

ick hab ein gutes gefühl, das die hier rein gehört.
http://cgi.ebay.de/Shimano-XTR-FC-M...1595804?pt=Transportwesen&hash=item43a33e929c

gruss kay


----------



## wubu (26. November 2010)

Die Leute wissen einfach nicht, wohin mit dem vielen Geld....

Die Auktion läuft doch noch 2 Tage, da kann noch viel passieren. Wartet doch ab.

Ist Thilo der Anbieter?


----------



## mini.tom (26. November 2010)

nein der Thilo ist doch der drechsler_57 bei Ebay und ist ein Bieter - 278,00â¬ am 21.11.10 um 20:14:58 war sein bisheriges HÃ¶chstgebot


----------



## u-break (27. November 2010)

keine ahnung ob die teile soviel wert sind aber da muss ne alte oma lange für stricken 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200543301172&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

und die läuft noch 

http://cgi.ebay.de/CAMPAGNOLO-RECORD-TITANIUM-SATTELSTUTZTE-NOS-NEU-27-2-/200545960257?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item2eb1788141


----------



## S-BEND (27. November 2010)

Das Klein Attitude Rahmenset hat hier garantiert jeder unter Beobachtung gehabt


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (27. November 2010)

Und im Vergleich zu einem gebrauchten mit etlichen Macken für auch fast vierstellige Beträge find ich es nicht mal sooo teuer. Wie gesagt im Vergleich, absolut gesehen ist's natürlich schon ne Stange Geld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MKAB (27. November 2010)

u-break schrieb:


> und die läuft noch
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/CAMPAGNOLO-RECOR...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item2eb1788141



Warum die Leute nie die Länge bei den Sattelstützen mit angeben


----------



## kadaverfleisch (27. November 2010)

S-BEND schrieb:


> Das Klein Attitude Rahmenset hat hier garantiert jeder unter Beobachtung gehabt




Wüsste nicht, warum jeder hier bunte Coladosen beobachten sollte . Ich habs noch nicht mal gesehen 

Micha


----------



## aggressor2 (27. November 2010)

kadaverfleisch schrieb:


> Wüsste nicht, warum jeder hier bunte Coladosen beobachten sollte . Ich habs noch nicht mal gesehen
> 
> Micha



in der tat.


----------



## wtb_rider (27. November 2010)

mensch leute was sind denn das für kommentare, ihr müsst mal zwischen den zeilen lesen. hier geht es doch nicht drum ob man klein mag oder nicht, sondern vielmehr darum das man gespannt ist wie so ein neues rahmenset gehandelt wird, bzw, was es den leuten heutzutage offensichtlich wert ist. dieses kommtar "das dies wohl jeder unter beobachtung hat" hat doch reine marktwitschaftliche hintergrüde, da hätte genausogut um einen neuen wtb oder newsboy, fat, trimble.....rahmen gehen können. 
ich hatte ihn auch nicht unter beobachtung find das ergebnis aber trotzdem spannend.
gruss kay


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (27. November 2010)

Nein Kay, hier muss jetzt dringend in Lager oder Schubladen aufgespalten werden, ungefähr genau so wie bei VW und Opel Clubs  Ich find's auch sinnlos.....


----------



## kadaverfleisch (27. November 2010)

...hat hier garantiert jeder unter beobachtung...

Wenn mir sowas unterstellt wird, gibt es Kontra. Sonst geht mein guter Ruf als CrMo- und Titansammler flöten, und das kann ich gar nicht ab . Jedem das seine, ihr könnt ja beobachten und kaufen, was ihr wollt .

Jetzt kapiert, Kay? Viel Spass bei Blizzard-Rider nachher und grüss mir die Holden 

Gruss
Micha


----------



## Koe (27. November 2010)

sorry,
ich weiß die auktion läuft noch, aber ich verstehe die welt nicht mehr.

für einen lenker, der mit sofortkauf-option eingestellt war. ist mir echt ein rätsel. oder werden die so hoch gehandelt?????

hyperlite


gruß stefan


----------



## .jan (27. November 2010)

Wie hoch war denn der Sofort-Kauf-Preis?
Vielleicht ist ja das wunderschöne Tischtuch mit dabei und rechtfertigt den Preis...


----------



## Koe (27. November 2010)

.jan schrieb:


> Wie hoch war denn der Sofort-Kauf-Preis?
> Vielleicht ist ja das wunderschöne Tischtuch mit dabei und rechtfertigt den Preis...



auf jeden fall keine 100,- oder mehr.


----------



## floating (27. November 2010)

da wird mir ganz anders...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (27. November 2010)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> ick hab ein gutes gefühl, das die hier rein gehört.
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Shimano-XTR-FC-M...1595804?pt=Transportwesen&hash=item43a33e929c


Jetzt wirds dann aber nicht mehr lustig....


----------



## Al-Capone (27. November 2010)

die sind alle gestört...


----------



## aggressor2 (27. November 2010)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Jetzt wirds dann aber nicht mehr lustig....



also das is jetz wirklich schwachsinn. wärs die vergoldete variante, ok. aber für ne stinknormale m900er kurbel so viel asche...das raff ich ncih.


----------



## freebee (28. November 2010)

Also dass hier ist schon sehr krass.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150523232160&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Zumal das Angebot noch nicht beendet ist


----------



## Al-Capone (28. November 2010)




----------



## Davidbelize (28. November 2010)

freebee schrieb:


> Also dass hier ist schon sehr krass.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150523232160&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Zumal das Angebot noch nicht beendet ist



nichts dagegen wenn man für schöne teile viel geld ausgibt aber für ein paar..........



nee nee nee


----------



## GaryParker (28. November 2010)

dagegen ist der klein rahmen wieder günstig


----------



## BjoernS (29. November 2010)

...find ich fürn paar XTR 900er-Kurbeln auch eeeeetwas happig...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290501595804&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## kadaverfleisch (29. November 2010)

Muss die gleiche XTR Kurbeln Auktion eigentlich 3x geposted werden , kann man nicht vorher nachschauen, ob nicht schon jemand anderes die gleiche Idee hatte. Und in letzter Zeit werden wieder Auktionen geposted, die noch am laufen sind. Habt ihr Angst, dass euch jemand zuvorkommt???? Geltungsbedürfniss?

Gruss
Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tonicbikes (29. November 2010)

echt.....Schei?? Laden hier


----------



## oneschnark (29. November 2010)

Salut....
ja ja Paul, Grafton...usw...
Jetzt kommt...
http://cgi.ebay.de/Crystal-design-B...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item27b6b6b21d
Philippe


----------



## BjoernS (29. November 2010)

Jajaaaa...verzeihense...hab nur nachm Datum geschaut und die is nun mal erst gestern ausgelaufen...daher sorry fürs dritte mal posten...

...aber schön, dasses hier immer noch Meggerziegen gibt, die auf allem rumhacken müssen...passt lieber auf, daß der LeasingVertrag für Eure Überheblichkeit net ausläuft!!!!!


----------



## .jan (29. November 2010)

Was hat das denn mit Überheblichkeit zutun? Schön, dass es hier immer wieder Leute gibt, die mit Kritik nicht umgehen können.


----------



## u-break (29. November 2010)

freebee schrieb:


> Also dass hier ist schon sehr krass.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150523232160&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Zumal das Angebot noch nicht beendet ist



jetzt ist es beendet und ich glaube es nicht über 2000 dollars 
für ein paar grottenhässliche pedalen.

die geschmäcker sind halt verschieden gottseidank auch


----------



## .jan (29. November 2010)

Vielleicht will sich da einer 'ne Bärenfalle draus bauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al-Capone (3. Dezember 2010)

lustig lustig 

http://cgi.ebay.de/XTR-Cantis-BRM-9...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item4cf3728d3c


----------



## S-BEND (5. Dezember 2010)

Wenn man bedenkt, daß es sowas früher umsonst gab....


----------



## Nofearchris (7. Dezember 2010)

S-BEND schrieb:


> Wenn man bedenkt, daß es sowas früher umsonst gab....



So einen hab ich auch noch im sehr gutem Zustand  Will den jemand haben?


----------



## maxim-DD (7. Dezember 2010)

ja den 1990 klein kata. hatte ich auch in beobachtung, man(n) muss auch mal nein sagen können

de ronny


----------



## oneschnark (7. Dezember 2010)

Salut, es geht weiter....XTR 
http://cgi.ebay.de/Shimano-XTR-FC-M...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item255f354caa
Phil.


----------



## Sascha31 (7. Dezember 2010)

Ganz schön Happisch der Preis für die XTR Kurbel


----------



## elsepe (7. Dezember 2010)

war die letzte nicht bei 670?


----------



## zaskar76 (7. Dezember 2010)

Die war aber auch + Karton für die 200Euro mehr. Die armen Leute wissen doch soch gar nicht wie man das Zeug sonst weiter in der Ecke stapeln kann.


----------



## divergent! (8. Dezember 2010)

geld fault ja auch wenn man es nicht regelmäßig wie heu wendet.....von daher lieber ausgeben und sich arbeit sparen


----------



## obi-wan-mtb (8. Dezember 2010)

chris king in 3DV, waren die schon hier zu sehen?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130457529446&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

viel geld, zu viel?

und hier:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...08AS5Io%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT
(jaja, rennrad... aber doch, viel geld....)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (9. Dezember 2010)

die king naben find ich preislich eigentlich im rahmen. kosten neu ja auch nicht gerade wenig und in der farbe sicher relativ selten


----------



## bratfass (9. Dezember 2010)

Ja, vor allem weil 3DV schon seit langem nicht mehr produziert wird - letztens ist bei retrobike ein King NoLogo in 3DV für 160£ angeboten und verkauft worden


----------



## Zaskar1998 (12. Dezember 2010)

Hab eben mal meine Ebay Beobachterliste nachgeschaut .


Bis dabei auf das gestossen :  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160501843866&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

ist aber schon 4 wochen her


----------



## MKAB (12. Dezember 2010)

Zaskar1998 schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160501843866&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



Mir persönlich zwar völlig unverständlich, warum für so ein Teil (sei es auch noch so selten) soo viel Geld bezahlt wird, 
aber die gingen auch schon für nochmal 30-50 mehr im großen "E" weg wenn ich mich recht erinnere...

Fast schon ein Schnapp also!?


----------



## MKAB (19. Dezember 2010)

Für das Geld geht doch normal eher Titan weg


----------



## chowi (19. Dezember 2010)

MKAB schrieb:


> Für das Geld geht doch normal eher Titan weg



Ein Blick auf die push-up Bieterliste relativiert wohl diesen Preis.

Für das Geld hätte ich auch noch zwei abzugeben...

Gruß chowi


----------



## MKAB (19. Dezember 2010)

chowi schrieb:


> ...relativiert wohl diesen Preis.



Klär mich bitte mal auf, ich kann da nix ungewöhnliches erkennen


----------



## chowi (19. Dezember 2010)

MKAB schrieb:


> Klär mich bitte mal auf, ich kann da nix ungewöhnliches erkennen



Würdest du einen Tag vor Auktionsende ein utopisches Gebot abgeben
ohne zu wissen, wo der Preis hingeht?


----------



## MKAB (19. Dezember 2010)

Hmm, jetzt wo du es sagst...


chowi schrieb:


> ein utopisches Gebot abgeben



Aber der zweite hat ja auch "nur" einen Euro weniger geboten, dann isses ja nicht soo utopisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sevenack (20. Dezember 2010)

so langsam kommen die Suntour-Sachen in die, ihnen gebührenden, Regionen:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120659829419


----------



## mini.tom (20. Dezember 2010)

sevenack schrieb:


> so langsam kommen die Suntour-Sachen in die, ihnen gebührenden, Regionen:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120659829419



na toll, ich wollt sie so gerne haben 
hat noch jemand eine bitte ????
thanks
tom


----------



## BjoernS (21. Dezember 2010)

sevenack schrieb:


> so langsam kommen die Suntour-Sachen in die, ihnen gebührenden, Regionen:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120659829419


 
...finde knapp 170 Euronen für ne neue / NOS Suntour XC Pro MD Kurbelgarnitur incl. neuer / NOS XC Pro Kettenblätter absolut in Ordnung oder wat meint Ihr???


----------



## Deleted 149952 (21. Dezember 2010)

BjoernS schrieb:


> ...finde knapp 170 Euronen für ne neue / NOS Suntour XC Pro MD Kurbelgarnitur incl. neuer / NOS XC Pro Kettenblätter absolut in Ordnung oder wat meint Ihr???




Aber nicht,

wenn man noch welche für ein Projekt benötigt .


----------



## maxim-DD (21. Dezember 2010)

das hätte ein schnäppchen sein können, 
wenn da irgend so ein nordamerikaner net schneller gewesen wäre,
da passt mal 5 min. net auf,
$125 für alles was auf dem foto zu sehen ist 
   
das hät der anfang von einem atti seien können






de ronny


----------



## höhenangst (21. Dezember 2010)

ja in XL, da musste Dir Beine wachsen lassen 


aber was sucht das hier ? 
gehört doch eher in "durch die Lappen gegangen "


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxim-DD (21. Dezember 2010)

höhenangst schrieb:


> ja in XL, da musste Dir Beine wachsen lassen



26" rennrad


----------



## atzepenga (21. Dezember 2010)

maxim-DD schrieb:


> das hätte ein schnäppchen sein können,
> wenn da irgend so ein nordamerikaner net schneller gewesen wäre,
> da passt mal 5 min. net auf,
> $125 für alles was auf dem foto zu sehen ist
> ...




Ich weiss auch wer


----------



## maxim-DD (21. Dezember 2010)

US oder DE ?


----------



## atzepenga (21. Dezember 2010)

maxim-dd schrieb:


> us oder de ?



us


----------



## maxim-DD (21. Dezember 2010)

er brauchte sie bestimmt mehr als ich.

ich schätze mal, derjenige hat die selbe suchmaschiene, denn die ganzen craig-listen durchzugehen ist nicht schön.

, de ronny


----------



## atzepenga (21. Dezember 2010)

Sie ist auf jeden Fall in guten Händen

Greetz Simon


----------



## S-BEND (23. Dezember 2010)

Nicht schlecht für einen alten Vorbau.


----------



## cschrahe (24. Dezember 2010)

Ui, den hatt ich auch auf dem Schirm


----------



## Deer (6. Januar 2011)

An diesem Büchlein habe ich ja auch noch Interesse aber die Seiten scheinen aus Gold zu sein

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230567938252&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## sod (9. Januar 2011)

Zwar kein ein MTB Teil aber sicher ein Klassiker
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220716939531


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oppaunke (9. Januar 2011)

wahnwitz,und ich horte hier meine revos...der nächste sperrmüll ist meiner.wenn ich schneller bin als die polen...
unglaublich...


----------



## MKAB (16. Januar 2011)

oppaunke schrieb:


> wahnwitz,und ich horte hier meine revos...







Syncros würd ich so schnell nicht abschreiben...


----------



## oppaunke (16. Januar 2011)

ja leck mich doch am a...
das wird so langsam immer bekloppter.ich fange bald an alte mercedes zu sammeln.das ist günstiger...
der christian


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (16. Januar 2011)

Auch wenn ich das nicht bezahlen würde finde ich das jetzt nicht sooo teuer


----------



## freebee (16. Januar 2011)

Ich finds lustig.....da sieht man doch was nen gutes Photo so aussmacht


----------



## Zaskar1998 (16. Januar 2011)

na das is doch auch ma nicht schlecht ...


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250753173622&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## mini.tom (16. Januar 2011)

und das für nur eine 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...68839&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


----------



## Koe (16. Januar 2011)

freebee schrieb:


> Ich finds lustig.....da sieht man doch was nen gutes Photo so aussmacht




ich auch, wurde doch solche ein lenker vor kurzem im basar für 105,- angeboten und das war mir schon zu viel.
ich gönne es dem verkäufer.

gruß

stefan


----------



## freebee (16. Januar 2011)

Wir können sagen....heut war echt was los...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DefektesKind (19. Januar 2011)

Billig ist das auch nicht mehr!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...04694&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


----------



## MKAB (23. Januar 2011)

War ja zu erwarten, trotzdem  : Broadie Gatorblade


----------



## S-BEND (23. Januar 2011)

Auch nicht ohne.





Gruß


----------



## kasimir2 (23. Januar 2011)

Heute bei den Youngtimern:
                          Syncros Crank-O-Matic
8,00  incl. Versand
verkauft

(Die farbe ist bei beiden gleich-das liegt am lichteinfall das es unterschiedlich ausschaut)         
                                                                                             Miniaturansicht angehängter Grafiken                                           

 

Verrückte Welt 

Gruß,
Marc


----------



## Fuchs. (23. Januar 2011)

danke, nun fühl ich mich sehr gut 

aber die 8euro sind schon okej gewesen. wusste nicht mal das an dem rad welche dran waren als ich es letztens geschlachtet hatte.

aber zwei freunde von mir haben mich heut auch schon eines besseren belehrt


----------



## Rockyman (23. Januar 2011)

Ja, sag mal...

is das normal für das Teil?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140503325102#ht_8258wt_1141

Bikergruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zaskar1998 (23. Januar 2011)

na das ist doch ma Rekordverdächtig  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170591555056&ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT


----------



## MKAB (23. Januar 2011)

Rockyman schrieb:


> Ja, sag mal...
> 
> is das normal für das Teil?
> 
> ...



Schei$$ Auto-Translate "Gebäudehöhe: 420mm"


----------



## obi-wan-mtb (24. Januar 2011)

gripshift für 179 US$


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120632055864&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Koe (25. Januar 2011)

obi-wan-mtb schrieb:


> gripshift für 179 US$
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120632055864&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



und ich wollte nur 60 dafür.


----------



## bonebreaker666 (27. Januar 2011)

Und ich hab' nen nossigen Satz für 32,- incl. Versand erworben...


----------



## first1990 (28. Januar 2011)

Kennt jemand den OVP?


http://cgi.ebay.com/Morati-Titanium...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item415622d67f


----------



## MKAB (29. Januar 2011)

first1990 schrieb:


> Kennt jemand den OVP?
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Morati-Titanium...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item415622d67f



Ist leider noch nicht beendet (mir persönlich egal, finds trotzdem interessant)...

Der Typ hat ja ne Menge geiles Titan-Zeugs im Angebot


----------



## höhenangst (29. Januar 2011)

wird wohl auch alles ohne einen Käufer zu finden auslaufen 

der empfohlene Vk soll mal bei 1200 $US gelegen haben


----------



## MKAB (1. Februar 2011)

Darfs ein wirklich schickes Merlin für runde 4000 sein?

Jaaa, ich denke auch nicht, dass es das bringen wird. Sorry, dass ich es trotzdem hier poste, bitte steinigt mich nicht!

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, dann steht es für den Preis schon seit Jahren zum Verkauf (private Homepage und nicht eBay glaube ich)...


----------



## S-BEND (1. Februar 2011)

Und noch immer geht es hier um abgelaufene Auktionen 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MKAB (1. Februar 2011)

Hast ja recht...


----------



## oneschnark (1. Februar 2011)

Salut, hatten wir schon?
http://cgi.ebay.de/Ringle-Moby-Post...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item27b80c8df0
Philippe


----------



## bubble blower (4. Februar 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120676650536&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Ist schon nicht so schlecht, der Preis.


----------



## kadaverfleisch (4. Februar 2011)

bubble blower schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120676650536&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Ist schon nicht so schlecht, der Preis.



Wenn man bedenkt, dass man heutzutage Tassen auf einfachste Weise reproduzieren kann, ist der Preis beachtlich.

Gruss
Micha


----------



## insanerider (4. Februar 2011)

ich hab noch eine originale, unbenutzt...in schwarz ...70 euro


----------



## mini.tom (4. Februar 2011)

ubnd hab genau die selbe aus oberen Auktion 

wer will - wer kam zu spät - wer wurde überboten ;-) 

80 inkl. vers. Versand ist sie zu haben 

thanks
tom


----------



## carloni (5. Februar 2011)

Sportlich


----------



## Blumenhummer (5. Februar 2011)

carloni schrieb:


> Sportlich



Vigmos? Ist das nicht dieser Leitwolf-Fuzzi?


----------



## bubble blower (5. Februar 2011)

Ist ein Sachse zwar, aber ein Dresdner.  Die letzte NOS M900 ist aber für bedeutend mehr verkauft worden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carloni (5. Februar 2011)

bubble blower schrieb:


> Ist ein Sachse zwar, aber ein Dresdner.  Die letzte NOS M900 ist aber für bedeutend mehr verkauft worden...



459 finde ich sportlich, 500 oder 600 ist dann wahrscheinlich für die, die Ihre Bikes aus Angst vor einem Säureanschlag hinter Glas ausstellen...


----------



## S-BEND (5. Februar 2011)

Will aber scheinbar keiner haben. Auch nicht für 459,-.
Geht es hier nicht mehr um abgelaufende Auktionen 

Gruß


----------



## .jan (5. Februar 2011)

carloni schrieb:


> Sportlich



Bescheuert.


----------



## Blumenhummer (5. Februar 2011)

S-BEND schrieb:


> Geht es hier nicht mehr um abgelaufende Auktionen



Doch, in der Tat. Da hast Du vollkommen recht...


----------



## Ianus (5. Februar 2011)

Für den Preis habe ich vor 'nem halben Jahr eine fast komplette top erhaltene XTR-Gruppe bekommen


----------



## maxim-DD (5. Februar 2011)

carloni schrieb:


> 459 finde ich sportlich, 500 oder 600 ist dann wahrscheinlich für die, die Ihre Bikes aus Angst vor einem Säureanschlag hinter Glas ausstellen...



die letzte FC-M900 in NIB ging für 681  über den tisch,

ein paar seiten vorher haben wir schon darüber diskutiert.

de ronny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MKAB (6. Februar 2011)

Die Preisentwicklung mancher Teile bzw. Marken ist wirklich bemerkenswert...

Und ich D3pp frag meinem Anlageberater Löcher in den Bauch wegen Rohstoffen und dergleichen


----------



## piket77 (6. Februar 2011)

Das finde ich auch nicht schlecht.......
http://cgi.ebay.com/Litespeed-Talia...573?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5197b20a0d


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (6. Februar 2011)

Das Tandem ist weder klassisch noch verkauft  Hier gehts um Dinge die wirklich für einen recht hohen Preis verkauft worden sind. Und nicht um Angebote welche scheinbar abstruse Preise offenbaren. Würde wirklich jedes lächerlich hohe Angebot gepostet wäre hier wohl schon alles voll....


----------



## piket77 (6. Februar 2011)

Hast recht,
sorry.....


----------



## wubu (7. Februar 2011)

Und weiter gehts: XTR STI 900

(Ich hab für 910er im Laden 95  bezahlt!)


----------



## dizzeerascal (7. Februar 2011)

njoah, und die kluft zwischen 910er und 900er wird sicher noch weiter auseinandergehen mit der zeit. und wenn ich raten soll, würde ich sagen die 910er hast du so vor 10 jahren irgendwo im ausverkauf erwischt, die verkauft dir heute auch keiner mehr für das geld, und wenn, dann isser doof... 
mein bestes schnäppchen bisher war übrigens ne komplette neue avid ultimate v-brake anlage, zwei bremsen, zwei hebel, für 100, was sagst du dazu...?

ich frag mich, ob das wirklich viel zu viel ist für die sti, ging mir schon bei einigen sachen hier im thread so. ich mein ich würde sie nicht kaufen für das geld, aber ich muss auch keine unberührte haben. da sind die ansprüche und der verwendungszweck entscheidend und natürlich der geldbeutel, und ich brauch halt auch nix wo kein kratzer rankommen darf.
was hat die 900sti überhaupt neu gekostet? 400-500 DM? ist dann keine so tolle rendite, in fast zwanzig jahren kann man da mehr draus machen...

und nochmal zu der kurbel: bezeichnend, dass im angebotstext "eine Kurbel" steht, oder? 
ich find das aber jetzt auch nicht so wahnsinnig überzogen: geschätzter neupreis ebenfalls 400-500 DM, denke 300-350  dürften reell sein, lasse mich aber gern eines besseren belehren. wenn er das auf e... an irgendnen wildfremden verhökert, soll er's doch ruhig mal probieren mit dem preis, wo ist das problem? wär nur witzig wenn der preis mit den sowieso anfallenden e...-gebühren weitersteigt, das denk ich mir immer bei solchen angeboten...


----------



## argh (7. Februar 2011)

.jan schrieb:


> Bescheuert.



yes.


----------



## oppaunke (7. Februar 2011)

na nun gönnt mir doch auch mal was...
und das beste: Ich hab noch eine NIB liegen...
der Originalpreis steht noch drauf,allerdings schon in . 249.
denke das ist schon amtlich.
mfg,
christian


----------



## insanerider (7. Februar 2011)

achwas..xtr hebelchen, weiße onzas....syncros stahlkurbeln....alles kindergarten
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360337483577

sehr geiles rad, nur leider irgendwie nicht zum schnäppchenpreis


----------



## chowi (7. Februar 2011)

insanerider schrieb:


> achwas..xtr hebelchen, weiße onzas....syncros stahlkurbeln....alles kindergarten
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360337483577
> 
> sehr geiles rad, nur leider irgendwie nicht zum schnäppchenpreis



...und mit Preistreiber!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## insanerider (7. Februar 2011)

richtig, aber offenbar verkauft. und auch 6k wären ein stolzer preis, denke ich


----------



## gtbiker (7. Februar 2011)

Aber im Gegensatz zu manchem überteuertem Schrott ein preiswertes (!) Angebot eines grandiosen Namens!


----------



## chowi (7. Februar 2011)

...sind wir nicht alle ein bissl irre?

Hach, so schöööner alter Schrott...


----------



## DefektesKind (11. Februar 2011)

Nicht billig würd ich sagen:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Sq83UZI%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## piket77 (15. Februar 2011)

Nicht gerade billig......
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250770655266&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## DEAN48 (15. Februar 2011)

Kein schlechter Preis....

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110646754739&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Triple F (15. Februar 2011)

Die Judy ist natürlich auch nicht schlecht:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250770628537&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Aber eine SL bzw. ein 900er in dem Zustand ist natürlich auch extrem selten....


----------



## MKAB (20. Februar 2011)

DEAN48 schrieb:


> Kein schlechter Preis....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110646754739&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> ...



Frage: Do you know if you can put a suspension fork it this?
Antwort: TO FORK IT OUT WOULD BE AGENST THE BIKE GOD'S BIBLE!


----------



## Deleted 30552 (20. Februar 2011)

MKAB schrieb:


> Frage: Do you know if you can put a suspension fork it this?
> Antwort: TO FORK IT OUT WOULD BE AGENST THE BIKE GOD'S BIBLE!



wegen der spacer und den hörnchen sehen die aussichten für den verkäufer auch nicht all zu gut aus, in den himmel zu kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxim-DD (20. Februar 2011)

ist zwar noch net zu ende, aber der preis von dieser gabel steig von woche zu woche:

das nur ein paar tage ältere angebot:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110651414364

und das jetztige:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110651414364&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


ein glück, das ich nur das pulse kaufe

de ronny


----------



## Blumenhummer (20. Februar 2011)

maxim-DD schrieb:


> ist zwar noch net zu ende



Und es hat auch noch niemand geboten...


----------



## MKAB (22. Februar 2011)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Und es hat auch noch niemand geboten...



...und das wird wohl auch niemand mehr. Anfangsgebot: ca. EUR 1.187,42 Oder?


----------



## DefektesKind (22. Februar 2011)

In Gold wären die billiger gewesen........  


180625747628


----------



## Sascha31 (22. Februar 2011)

DefektesKind schrieb:


> In Gold wären die billiger gewesen........



Da hast du recht...ohweijaaa


----------



## ClassicLine (23. Februar 2011)

das ist fürn ottonormal verbraucher wie mich auch ne menge holz!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150563918261&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ClassicLine (23. Februar 2011)

maxim-DD schrieb:


> ist zwar noch net zu ende, aber der preis von dieser gabel steig von woche zu woche:
> 
> das nur ein paar tage ältere angebot:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110651414364
> ...



sieht aus wie die aus meinem team stork! hmm wenn ich überlege das ich ein team stork mit ner rock federgabel für 750 gekauft habe und die orginale grüne gabs ungebraucht dazu war das wohl doch ein guter preis


----------



## atzepenga (24. Februar 2011)

ClassicLine schrieb:


> das ist fürn ottonormal verbraucher wie mich auch ne menge holz!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150563918261&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



Habe die gleiche Kurbel auch NOS&NIB mal spaßenshalber für 450 Sofortkauf in der Bucht angeboten,war nach 8Std. verkauft  hab mich verständlicher Weise gefreut


----------



## euphras (26. Februar 2011)

XC Pro MD Kurbel in NOS für 170 Schleifen....

http://cgi.ebay.de/Suntour-XC-Pro-K...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item1c17e2e2ab

Ich faß es nicht...


----------



## S-BEND (26. Februar 2011)

Auch nicht schlecht 

Hier für 10,- Euro das Stück eingekauft

http://www.jaropa.com/back/index.php?item=velgen-araya&action=page&group_id=25&lang=NL

Siehe auch hier

http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=136103

und dann auf ebay.de mit nettem Gewinn weiterverhökert 





Gruß


----------



## euphras (26. Februar 2011)

S-BEND schrieb:


> Auch nicht schlecht
> 
> Hier für 10,- Euro das Paar eingekauft
> 
> ...



Danke für den Link zu den Felgen, die Quelle kannte ich noch nicht.


----------



## S-BEND (26. Februar 2011)

Aber 100 Euro Versandkosten  Sehe ich das richtig ?

Gruß


----------



## Koe (26. Februar 2011)

hallo,

ich glaube bis zu 4 paare kann er für 20 euro verschicken.

gruß


stefan


----------



## S-BEND (26. Februar 2011)

Na dann habe ich auch mal auf gut Glück bestellt.
Wehe das stimmt nicht mit den 20 Euro 

Gruß


----------



## .jan (26. Februar 2011)

Ein Satz Felgen bei Jaropa kostet 15,- Versand. Habe da erst kürzlich bestellt.


----------



## saschabecker (26. Februar 2011)

Auch nicht schlecht. Wobei es schon ein cooler Rahmen ist:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-GP-Cycl...4475425?pt=Mountain_Bikes&hash=item2eb32b9ca1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenhummer (26. Februar 2011)

saschabecker schrieb:


> Auch nicht schlecht. Wobei es schon ein cooler Rahmen ist:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-GP-Cycl...4475425?pt=Mountain_Bikes&hash=item2eb32b9ca1



Das wird Ashok aber gerne lesen... http://www.kalimotxo.com/mtb/gp_cycles_rad1.html

P.S. Erschließt sich der Leserschaft der Sinn und Zweck dieses Threads eigentlich wirklich nicht? Es geht beispielsweise um abgeschlossene Auktionen, nicht um irrsinnige Preisvorstellungen. So schwer kann das doch nicht zu verstehen sein.


----------



## saschabecker (26. Februar 2011)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Das wird Ashok aber gerne lesen... http://www.kalimotxo.com/mtb/gp_cycles_rad1.html
> 
> P.S. Erschließt sich der Leserschaft der Sinn und Zweck dieses Threads eigentlich wirklich nicht? Es geht beispielsweise um abgeschlossene Auktionen, nicht um irrsinnige Preisvorstellungen. So schwer kann das doch nicht zu verstehen sein.



Ich bitte vielmals um Enschuldigung für das fehlerhafte Posten einer noch nicht abgelaufenen Auktion. Schande auf mein Haupt.

Ich werde mich dann am 10. März 2011 noch speziell für Dich melden und diesen Link nocheinmal Posten. Ts.


----------



## oldschooler (26. Februar 2011)

"abgelaufen" beinhaltet natürlich "beendet MIT gebot"

wenn den quatsch keiner kauft, interessierts, keinen, da niemand in GOLD inverstiert hat...

sonst wäre das 5000 koi adroit schon 30mal gepostet worden.. (achso war es ja schon ...)


----------



## S-BEND (27. Februar 2011)

euphras schrieb:


> Danke für den Link zu den Felgen, die Quelle kannte ich noch nicht.



Gern geschehen 




Koe schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> ich glaube bis zu 4 paare kann er für 20 euro verschicken.
> 
> ...




Bis 5 KG kann er für 19,50 versenden.

Also kaufen solange noch was da ist !!

Gruß


----------



## MKAB (28. Februar 2011)

Für mein Budget sicherlich eine Investition im goldenen Sinne des Threadtitels:







Oder eher "Schon 1000mal da gewesen", "DEN Preis auf jeden Fall wert", ...?


----------



## GustavGanz (28. Februar 2011)

MKAB schrieb:


> Darfs ein wirklich schickes Merlin für runde 4000 sein?
> 
> Jaaa, ich denke auch nicht, dass es das bringen wird. Sorry, dass ich es trotzdem hier poste, bitte steinigt mich nicht!
> 
> Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, dann steht es für den Preis schon seit Jahren zum Verkauf (private Homepage und nicht eBay glaube ich)...




Schlimmer als 4000.- dafür zu blechen ist doch wohl es überhaupt zu verkaufen.....


----------



## atzepenga (3. März 2011)

scheint ja langsam StandardPreis zu werden:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...989&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&autorefresh=true


----------



## uschibert (3. März 2011)

War doch nen Schnapper. 65 gespart!


----------



## .jan (3. März 2011)

GustavGanz schrieb:


> Schlimmer als 4000.- dafür zu blechen ist doch wohl es überhaupt zu verkaufen.....



Naja, hat dann ja doch keine 4000,- gebracht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dizzeerascal (6. März 2011)

mal ganz offtopic, aber sicher für nen lacher gut:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130490762874&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
das bringt mich doch glatt mal auf ne geschäftsidee, muahaha...


----------



## saschabecker (6. März 2011)

Haha













Da war er der Lacher


----------



## MKAB (6. März 2011)

dizzeerascal schrieb:


> mal ganz offtopic, aber sicher für nen lacher gut:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130490762874&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> das bringt mich doch glatt mal auf ne geschäftsidee, muahaha...



Sorry, ich kapiers nicht  Wo ist da der Witz?

Das Ding ist weder klassisch, noch was besonderes. Der erzielte Preis für den Baumarkt-Mist entspricht wahrscheinlich sogar dem empfohlenen VK. 

Also...?


----------



## divergent! (7. März 2011)

MKAB schrieb:


> Der erzielte Preis fÃ¼r den Baumarkt-Mist entspricht wahrscheinlich sogar dem empfohlenen VK.




eben. und wir fahren rÃ¤der die zu dm zeiten kaum bezahlbar waren und haben dafÃ¼r im verhÃ¤ltnis ein schnÃ¤ppchen gemacht.

oder wÃ¼rdest du heute fÃ¼r ein sts 4000â¬ ausgeben? oder ein klein 5000â¬?

kurz: kauft baumarktrÃ¤der als wertanlage. da bekommt ihr zumindest den uvp wieder.


----------



## wubu (7. März 2011)

atzepenga schrieb:


> scheint ja langsam StandardPreis zu werden:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...989&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&autorefresh=true




Ist eigentlich Jemandem aufgefallen, daß das diesselbe Gabel wie letztes Mal ist??? Inkl. Fotos und Text.


----------



## gtbiker (7. März 2011)

Steht ja auch im Auktionstext.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bubble blower (8. März 2011)

Das ist schon auch ein dicker Preis: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140517943222&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:DE:1123


----------



## höhenangst (9. März 2011)

Respekt , für eine XT Kassette 


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260744867070


----------



## bubble blower (10. März 2011)

Teuer wurden die auch >>> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350444817398&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## argh (10. März 2011)

... aber die sind auch mal so richtig lässig.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (10. März 2011)

Passen aber auch an ganz wenige Bikes


----------



## bubble blower (14. März 2011)

Meine Fresse! http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260746907310&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## nio (18. März 2011)

Ich kenne mich zwar nicht wirklich mit den Uralt-Klassikern aus. Mir wär's auf jeden Fall nicht so viel Wert gewesen. 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120696674696&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Aber vielleicht ist es ja auch ein Schnäppchen. Wer weiß es?


----------



## divergent! (18. März 2011)

puch? waren das nicht die millitärräder von der schweizer armee?

cool ist sowas aber der preis...nää. ich wette sowas in der art findet man bei jedem 2. sperrmüll


----------



## Stadtkind (18. März 2011)

Kenn mich da auch nicht so aus, aber wenn man genauer hinsieht sieht man schon dass das was besonderes ist. Ich würde davon ausgehen, dass der Bieter schon weiß wofür er so viel Geld raushaut. Puch ist übrigens nicht aus der Schweiz.


----------



## euphras (18. März 2011)

....und im Sperrmüll findet sich so etwas nicht. Ich kann da auf jahrelange Erfahrung in den Jagdgründen von Münster verweisen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stoppi_71 (18. März 2011)

Die PUCH-Fahrradwerke befanden sich bei "mir" in Graz (Österreich). Die Fahrradproduktion wurde (leider) zu Beginn der 90-er eingestellt. Bekannt sind vor allem die sog. Waffenräder, obwohl auch die Rennräder (z.B. Reihe Puch Mistral) internationale Verbreitung fanden und u.a. auch Rennteams damit ausgestattet wurden.

Aber es war nicht die einzige Traditionsmarke, die den Löffel bzw. die Speiche abgeben musste 

Lg stoppi


----------



## divergent! (19. März 2011)

euphras schrieb:


> ....und im Sperrmüll findet sich so etwas nicht. Ich kann da auf jahrelange Erfahrung in den Jagdgründen von Münster verweisen





hab ich auch nicht behauptet...ich hab ja geschrieben " diese art von alten räder"....son puch ist schon selten


----------



## S-BEND (20. März 2011)

Schon heftig, falls das eine "richtige" Auktion war.


----------



## bonebreaker666 (20. März 2011)

Dat is doch auch nicht wirklich normal, oder?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150576678234&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Klein-Holgi (20. März 2011)

boah...ich hatte ihn auch in beobachten, aber nur um zu sehen, ob er weggeht...war ja mit 89 aufgerufen.
Ist noch nicht lange her (Dezember), da hat mich so ein Ding (ohne das Cellophan drumrum) 16,50 gekostet..ebenfalls in gold...INFLATION!!!!


----------



## lebaron (7. April 2011)

Hahahahahaha http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160569765249
Hershey Sattelkleme für 150,- Tacken

HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA


----------



## MKAB (7. April 2011)

bonebreaker666 schrieb:


> Dat is doch auch nicht wirklich normal, oder?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150576678234&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



Schon heftig, aber im Endeffekt vielleicht sogar ein "Schnäppchen":


----------



## Learoy (7. April 2011)

Hier bin ich auch mal sehr gespannt, ob das weg geht: http://cgi.ebay.de/Rocky-Mountain-Blizzard-19-Custom-Aufbau-0-km-NEU-/290553749954?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der&hash=item43a65a61c2

Ups, sry. Hatte ich vergessen. Ist nur nach dem ersten echte Gebot auch nicht mehr sichtbar.


----------



## zaskar-le (7. April 2011)

Postet doch bitte wieder nur tatsächliche Investitionen, keine überzogenen Preisvorstellungen. Hat doch noch keiner investiert, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## obi-wan-mtb (7. April 2011)

Cook bros handlebars: 






Versand nur US$ 5,20


----------



## euphras (8. April 2011)

obi-wan-mtb schrieb:


> Cook bros handlebars:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## schnebelke (8. April 2011)

obi-wan-mtb schrieb:


> Cook bros handlebars:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



den wollte ich auch gerade ...


----------



## MKAB (9. April 2011)

1. ich wusste gar nicht, dass es sowas von Cook Bros gibt und 2. einfach nur


----------



## obi-wan-mtb (11. April 2011)

hmmmm:






das sind doch 2 rechter, oder?
Recht viel für 2 rechter.... ?!?!


----------



## MKAB (11. April 2011)

Wenn beide unten auch den Schriftzug haben vielleicht nicht...

Zumindest die Schraube vom Hebel sieht anders aus. Rechts wie eine "Niete", links wie ne Schraube


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (11. April 2011)

Sind "Kettenblattschrauben" und ein linker und ein rechter Hebel


----------



## black-panther (13. April 2011)

Wär das ned was zum investieren?
http://www.willhaben.at/iad/viewimage?adId=25518497


----------



## S-BEND (20. April 2011)

Es geht doch nichts über klassische Campateile 









Gruß


----------



## To-bi-bo (20. April 2011)

Die letzte Flasche hab ich in NIB auch für 50 Euro verkauft..


----------



## kadaverfleisch (24. April 2011)

Hier mal wieder eine Auktion, wo richtig investiert wurde, Bill Grove Pedale oder wie der richtige Name lautet:

TITRON BMX PEDALS HUTCH  GBP 1120.-






whoa und Phil, fangt schon mal an zu sparen!

Gruss
Micha

Was passiert, wenn man sich zweimal halbtot gelacht hat?


----------



## newsboy (25. April 2011)

auch nicht schlecht...

Grafton XTR Shifter Pod Mounts Perches

 Moonhead 5Bolt Compact 94/58 Triple Chainrings 44/32/22


----------



## wtb_rider (25. April 2011)

wer um alles in der welt ist denn bitte bereit für diese bescheuerten shifterpods so viel asche rauszurücken? für das geld kannst du dir auch ein cnc plan machen lassen und die dinger nachbauen lassen.

ick hab noch welche von techlite hier rum liegen, die sehen fast genauso aus, die würd ich euch freundlicherweise für sagen wir mal die hälfte verkaufen.

gruss kay


----------



## newsboy (25. April 2011)

du wolltest ja auch wtb und nicht suntour rollercams...


----------



## euphras (25. April 2011)

newsboy schrieb:


> du wolltest ja auch wtb und nicht suntour rollercams...







newsboy schrieb:


> auch nicht schlecht...
> 
> Moonhead 5Bolt Compact 94/58 Triple Chainrings 44/32/22



Alle Achtung, die sehen ja schon in NOS so aus, als wenn sie bald gewechselt werden müssen...


----------



## Deleted 30552 (25. April 2011)

obi-wan-mtb schrieb:


> Cook bros handlebars:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





mein cook bros lenker hat vor 2 wochen 96 euro gebracht. den zuschlag hat scheinbar ein spaßbieter erhalten 

in den staaten scheinen gerade von der inflation betroffen zu sein.

alles preise, die in deutschland kaum erzielbar sind. langsam scheint es sich zu lohnen, sein zeug bei ebay.com anzubieten, statt bei ebay.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Learoy (25. April 2011)

Dem scheint mir auch so zu sein. KÃ¼rzlich erst gingen auf ebay.com XTR 910er STIs fÃ¼r 268 Dollar (184â¬) weg, find ich dafÃ¼r ein unglaubliches Geld:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280657944807

Hierzulande hingegen 900er STIs + XTR-StÃ¼tze + XTR 901-Umwerfer: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220767450872

Ist schon nen Unterschied.


----------



## wtb_rider (25. April 2011)

newsboy schrieb:


> du wolltest ja auch wtb und nicht suntour rollercams...



hast ja recht, aber du musst schon zugeben das eine repro der pods realisierbarer ist als die der bremse, obwohl?!


----------



## kadaverfleisch (25. April 2011)

Matze010 schrieb:


> mein cook bros lenker hat vor 2 wochen 96 euro gebracht. den zuschlag hat scheinbar ein spaßbieter erhalten
> 
> in den staaten scheinen gerade von der inflation betroffen zu sein.
> 
> alles preise, die in deutschland kaum erzielbar sind. langsam scheint es sich zu lohnen, sein zeug bei ebay.com anzubieten, statt bei ebay.de



Ich glaube kaum, das du deinen Alloy Lenker mit dieser LVE vergleichen kannst , Spass bieter hin oder her.

Gruss
Micha

Was ist besser: Drei Vierkornbrötchen oder vier Dreikornbrötchen?


----------



## Deleted 30552 (25. April 2011)

ist mir auch klar


----------



## jkarwath (29. April 2011)

Ist zwar noch nicht verkauft, aber hallo, wo steht der doller - bei zweifümfunsiebzich?
http://cgi.ebay.com/MINT-ALTEK-RED-...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item3a65550bef


----------



## steigo (29. April 2011)

jkarwath schrieb:


> Ist zwar noch nicht verkauft, aber hallo, wo steht der doller - bei zweifümfunsiebzich?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/MINT-ALTEK-RED-...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item3a65550bef



zur zeit sind das 185,00 Euro


----------



## Deleted 30552 (29. April 2011)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Postet doch bitte wieder nur tatsächliche Investitionen, keine überzogenen Preisvorstellungen.



das gehört doch zu geschäftstaktik. einen überhöhten preis ansetzen und runterhandeln lassen

Verhaltenspsychologie: Rabatte wirken wie Kokain

http://www.focus.de/wissen/wissensc...gie-rabatte-wirken-wie-kokain_aid_612500.html


----------



## obi-wan-mtb (29. April 2011)

Preise in die USA sind diese Monat ja sehr hoch, oder?



























Neu preise für gebrauchter teile?!


----------



## MKAB (29. April 2011)

Holy Moly 

Und ich hatte doch fast das Gefühl, der Retro-Kult-Hype wäre zur Zeit etwas am abflauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldschooler (30. April 2011)

wahnsinn... vor allem bei diesen polierten syncros kurbeln.... finde die persönlich sehr abstoßend...

ein kollege hat noch 3 paar über  eins neu und 2 leicht gebraucht(oder waren sogar 2 neu?!)... wenn jemand die haben will, frag ich mal an...


----------



## Splatter666 (1. Mai 2011)

Jetzt gehts aber los...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160576279974&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:DE:1123

Die mit Abstand teuerste P-Bone, die ich jemals gesehen hab 
Und dabei hat die noch nichtmal nen langen Schaft...

Ciao, Splat


----------



## wtb_rider (1. Mai 2011)

ich hab meine für 30 euro gekauft und dann verschenkt, naja da freut sich der beschenkte,...
gruss kay


----------



## MKAB (1. Mai 2011)

Abgesehen von ästhetischen Vorlieben: 
Wo ist denn der krasse Unterschied zur Pepperoni? Die ging ja gerade mal für ein Drittel weg


----------



## newsboy (7. Mai 2011)

wie auch immer
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...item=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1026wt_1141

die hätte ich gewollt... wenn jemand sie für die hälfte abgibt! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...witem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156

weniger aber teurer
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ss%3D&viewitem=&category=160917#ht_500wt_1156

noch mehr bmx
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ss%3D&viewitem=&category=160917#ht_531wt_1141


----------



## oppaunke (7. Mai 2011)

für ne kurbel mit innenlager ein entspannter kurs...
der christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-BEND (7. Mai 2011)

107 Gebote 
Endlich mal eine saubere Auktion.

Gruß


----------



## schnegg314 (7. Mai 2011)

...auch daran kann man sich bloss halten, oder? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-80s-NOS-BMX-Hutch-Grips-Box-Old-School-/140542620990?_trksid=p4340.m1374&_trkparms=algo%3DPI%26its%3DC%26itu%3DUCC%26otn%3D15%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D8987210139881621019


----------



## Guru (7. Mai 2011)

Komm, das ist doch abgekartet! 600$ fÃ¼r Griffe? GRIFFE? Brooks Lederband 50â¬ ist ja schon gestÃ¶rt


----------



## divergent! (8. Mai 2011)

inflation?....jetzt schon?


----------



## gtbiker (8. Mai 2011)

Vollkommen normale Preise für Bicyclemotocrossgerödel in den Staaten.
Griffe werden erst ab 1k usd lustig....


----------



## divergent! (8. Mai 2011)

ok dann gibts da zuviele neureiche


----------



## euphras (8. Mai 2011)

divergent! schrieb:


> ok dann gibts da zuviele neureiche



Ich persönlich glaube, da werden Träume von unbeschwerten Kindheitstagen in Gold aufgewogen...


----------



## MKAB (8. Mai 2011)

Das kann gut sein. Trotzdem die *O-ber-Här-te* mit den Haar-Rissen bei den "Hutch Aerospeed Cranks"* 

*


> The spindle has the small hairline cracks that are commonly seen on these original spindles (see arrows in pictures).



Zweitausenddreihundertsiebzehn Dollar


----------



## stoppi_71 (8. Mai 2011)

Kindheitserinnerungen hin oder her (das ist bei den meisten von uns wohl der Grund, warum wir dem alten Geröhr so nachhängen), aber da muss derjenige gerade wohl in der Psychiatrie seine Kindheit aufarbeiten.

Um das Geld kaufe ich mir das unten abgebildete und bezahle noch eine Fachkraft für einige Stunden (nicht was ihr denkt )


----------



## Triple F (14. Mai 2011)

Nicht schlecht.... sind aber auch wirklich die schönsten Magura-Nachrüsthebel:

ALTEK für HS33


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nhe (20. Mai 2011)

Schnäppchenalarm!


----------



## maxim-DD (20. Mai 2011)

nhe schrieb:


> Schnäppchenalarm!



500  für ein paar xt daumis, die schon einmal angebaut wurden.

ne das ist es mir net wert!


----------



## ClassicLine (20. Mai 2011)

nhe schrieb:


> Schnäppchenalarm!



hey super schnäppelchen! hab mal preisvorschlag von 40 euros gesendet, hoffe Ihr werdet es mir gleich tun


----------



## MKAB (20. Mai 2011)

500â¬ ? Artikelstandort: Absurdistan 



zaskar-le schrieb:


> Postet doch bitte wieder nur tatsÃ¤chliche Investitionen, keine Ã¼berzogenen Preisvorstellungen. Hat doch noch keiner investiert, oder?


----------



## ClassicLine (20. Mai 2011)

hier noch ein Angebot des gleichen Verkäufers:

http://cgi.ebay.de/RAHMENSET-KINESI...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item3a6296a1d8

Der Text bringt einem zum Schmunzeln. auch die Komentare zwischen den Bilden und am Ende..... So wie er schreibt muss er den Rahmen wohl einigemale geküsst haben


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (20. Mai 2011)

Der Typ hat Zucker  Wenn das geht reiss ich morgen alle Daumis von den Rädern und decke mich mit Kinesis-Plunder ein


----------



## Deleted 30552 (20. Mai 2011)

"DIESE SCHWEIßNÄHTE SIND EINFACH GÖTTLICH! SO SCHÖN SO SAUBER SO PERFEKT. SO GELINGT NUR JEDER HUNDERSTE ZEIGT DIE ERFAHRUNG. EIN ECHTER GENUSS"

immerhin ... schon 6 preisvorschläge

zum glück getraut sich hier im forum niemand, seine teile so anzupreisen


----------



## chowi (20. Mai 2011)

Matze, 
wie denn ooch, mit Scheibenbremsaufnahme kann hier keiner was anfangen,
wäre demnach also konkurrenzlos...
Gruß chowi


----------



## ClassicLine (20. Mai 2011)

Matze010 schrieb:


> "DIESE SCHWEIßNÄHTE SIND EINFACH GÖTTLICH! SO SCHÖN SO SAUBER SO PERFEKT. SO GELINGT NUR JEDER HUNDERSTE ZEIGT DIE ERFAHRUNG. EIN ECHTER GENUSS"
> 
> immerhin ... schon 6 preisvorschläge
> 
> zum glück getraut sich hier im forum niemand, seine teile so anzupreisen



ich werde es wie von und zu Gutenberg machen! von dem Verkäufer die Fussnoten kopiern für meine nächste Ebay Auktion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Syborg (20. Mai 2011)

Einfach göttlich geschuppte Schweißraupen......Ich kann kaum noch an mich halten


----------



## .jan (21. Mai 2011)

Ich poste hier mal die Antwort, die ich auf meinen Preisvorschlag für die Daumies bekommen habe:

_Zuerst möchten wir uns für Ihr Interesse bedanken und kurz erklären, warum wir Ihr Angebot nicht annehmen können. Als ordentliche Kaufleute bieten wir unsere Ware zum Bruttopreis an. Da dieser besondere Artikel aus einer Privatsammlung angekauft wurde kann ich keine Vorsteuer verrechnen. Von diesem Preis gehen dann noch die Verpackungskosten, die Kosten für die Rechnungsstellung/Verwaltung/Buchhaltung / E-Bay Provision/ E-Bay Shopgebühr/Pay Pal Provision ab. Der Betrag vor Steuer liegt dann weit unter dem Einkaufpreis. Ich habe für Sie den äußersten Verkaufspreis kalkuliert und Ihnen als Gegenangebot gesendet.Des weiteren haben wir 2004 einen Preis in der nähe unseres jetzigen Angebotspreises erzielen können und das schon nach 21 Tagen. 
Ich hoffe Sie bleiben mir gewogen! 
Grüße von der Bergstraße sendet Ihnen
Ihr QSI-Team

_Wenn sich jmand dran stört, bitte wieder entfernen.


----------



## bighit_fsr (21. Mai 2011)

der weiß einfach, daß jeden Tag ein Dummer aufsteht


----------



## GT-Sassy (21. Mai 2011)

Uns was willst Du uns damit jetzt sagen
Ist doch eine völig korrekte Anwort.


----------



## zaskar-le (21. Mai 2011)

.jan schrieb:


> [...] die Kosten für die Rechnungsstellung/Verwaltung/Buchhaltung [...]



Er sollte dringend mal seine internen Strukturen prüfen.


----------



## gtbiker (21. Mai 2011)

Die faktisch nicht existent sind, da macht jemand auf dicke Hose....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guru (21. Mai 2011)

Oder er hats wirklich überteuert eingekauft


----------



## Nader (21. Mai 2011)

also ich hätte nix gegen 500 euronen für die NOS XT Daumis  
schließlich habe ich selber zwei Packung davon und möchte auch Reich werden!  
...und die Preise für solche Teile werden doch erst hier (durch uns) definiert, oder ?


----------



## Deleted 30552 (21. Mai 2011)

also ich kann mich an zeiten erinnern, in denen für nos, nib xt daumenschalthebel bis zu 120 euro gezahlt wurden. dieser betrag dürfte sich momentan kaum realisieren lassen


----------



## euphras (21. Mai 2011)

Matze010 schrieb:


> also ich kann mich an zeiten erinnern, in denen für nos, nib xt daumenschalthebel bis zu 120 euro gezahlt wurden. dieser betrag dürfte sich momentan kaum realisieren lassen



Da würde mich jetzt mal echt interessieren, wann das war (keine bösartige Ironie beabsichtigt, ich kenne mich mit Shimano einfach nicht so aus)? 
Ich kann mich noch erinnern, wie ich so um 2002 wieder aktiv zu kaufen begann, da konnte man NOS Suntour XC Pro Daumies für 30-35  in der Bucht schießen, sehr gute gebrauchte für 15-20...


----------



## Deleted 30552 (21. Mai 2011)

vielleicht so 2-3 jahren her. als man nur die wörtchen retro und kult bei ebay erwähnen mußte, um einen guten preis zu erzielen

die NOS Suntour XC Pro Daumies hat doch immer ein schweizer in mengen angeboten ... bei dem ist doch bestimmt noch was zu holen


----------



## kadaverfleisch (21. Mai 2011)

newsboy schrieb:


> wie auch immer
> 
> noch mehr bmx
> HUTCH-AEROSPEED-CRANKS






MKAB schrieb:


> Das kann gut sein. Trotzdem die *O-ber-Här-te* mit den Haar-Rissen bei den "Hutch Aerospeed Cranks"*
> 
> *
> 
> Zweitausenddreihundertsiebzehn Dollar



Dieser Preis ist für welche mit Riss schon OK, welche ohne Riss in fahrbarem Zustand gehen auch mal für 4500 Bucks über die virtuelle Ladentheke!

Gruss
Micha


----------



## mauricer (22. Mai 2011)

OT: wo wir schon bei schnaeppchen sind...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Team-Fa...ntain_Bikes&hash=item519943b392#ht_1733wt_907


----------



## bubble blower (23. Mai 2011)

Da ist auch eine Summe für einen eingefleischten Fan bei rausgekommen: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280678067355&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## divergent! (23. Mai 2011)

ok find ich aber noch irgendwo im rahmen. klar ist viel geld aber in anbetracht was zb assos für ihre lumpen wollen schon ein schnäppchen


----------



## S-BEND (23. Mai 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## euphras (23. Mai 2011)

NOS XC Pro _copper anodised_ Kurbel für 126 Tacken.....

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250821039477&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

..eine in besserem Zustand habe ich 2009 für 80 ersteigert..


----------



## eagleeagle (24. Mai 2011)

Klein Adroit in Mardi Gras 

http://cgi.ebay.de/klein-adroit-/130524566062?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der&hash=item1e63ded22e


----------



## black-panther (25. Mai 2011)

eagleeagle schrieb:


> Klein Adroit in Mardi Gras


 
da hat auch noch keiner investiert


----------



## S-BEND (25. Mai 2011)

Die geschlossene Version


----------



## Armino (25. Mai 2011)

das campa schaltwerk ist so wahnsinnig schön... 
 danke für den link hatte das "beobachten" vergessen


----------



## HOLZWURM (25. Mai 2011)

Hallo

Heute morgen teilte mir der Käufer mit, das er nicht bezahlen kann.

Danke

Holzwurm


----------



## oneschnark (25. Mai 2011)

euphras schrieb:


> NOS XC Pro _copper anodised_ Kurbel für 126 Tacken.....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250821039477&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> ..eine in besserem Zustand habe ich 2009 für 80 ersteigert..


 

....10 Th Fat freut sich.... 
Philippe


----------



## chowi (25. Mai 2011)

S-BEND schrieb:


> Die geschlossene Version



Oh Gott, die eckige Variante hab ich als Kettenspanner am SSp...
Gruß chowi


----------



## GaryParker (25. Mai 2011)

HOLZWURM schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Heute morgen teilte mir der Käufer mit, das er nicht bezahlen kann.
> 
> ...





das liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass er das, nach vorheriger absprache, auch nicht mehr muss.

maybe this helps


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koe (25. Mai 2011)

oneschnark schrieb:


> ....10 Th Fat freut sich....
> Philippe



glückwunsch phil,

dann hast du sie ja endlich bekommen.
den preis finde ich ok. 

gruß


stefan


----------



## 2RadBanause (28. Mai 2011)

SL-M732 NOB für 500 Ocken (zuzügl. 8,50! Versand).


----------



## stoppi_71 (28. Mai 2011)

Falls das Ganze wirklich stimmt und jemand bereit ist, 500 Euro für Thumbies auszugeben, die man im neuwertigen Zustand für 7% des Betrages erhält, dann kann ich nur davon ausgehen, dass

1.) "Einer flog über das Kuckucknest" Realität geworden ist
2.) Die radioaktive Wolke von Fukushima bereits die gesamte Atmosphäre kontaminiert hat und zerebrale Schädigungen hervorgerufen hat
3.) jemand in diesem Forum den Eurojackpot geknackt hat und Geld keine Rolex spielt

Mir persönlich wäre Variante 3 am liebsten, damit ich weiterhin an den Intellekt der Menschheit glauben kann....

Am allermeisten gehen mir allerdings auch solche oberkapitalistischen Profitgeier-Verkäufer auf den ...... Versand und natürlich auch der Lenker sind ausdrücklich nicht Bestand der Auktion. Na klar, daß bei 500 Euro keine Spanne für ein solches Entgegenkommen drinnen ist. Der Lenker wird vermutlich in einer anderen Auktion für 399.- angeboten. Lange steht die Menschheit nicht mehr...


----------



## S-BEND (28. Mai 2011)

Schnarch...

Und noch immer geht es hier um abgelaufene Auktionen.

Gruß


----------



## MKAB (28. Mai 2011)

Die hatten wir doch hier erst vor ein paar Tagen 



nhe schrieb:


> Schnäppchenalarm!





maxim-DD schrieb:


> 500  für ein paar xt daumis, die schon einmal angebaut wurden.
> 
> ne das ist es mir net wert!





2RadBanause schrieb:


> SL-M732 NOB für 500 Ocken (zuzügl. 8,50! Versand).



Wird auch keiner bezahlen dafür, ergo nicht *investiert*...


----------



## oneschnark (6. Juni 2011)

Salut, Klein....
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...5QwL6YuM%3D&viewitem=&clk_rvr_id=237907211075
Philippe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guru (6. Juni 2011)

MKAB schrieb:


> Die hatten wir doch hier erst vor ein paar Tagen
> 
> Wird auch keiner bezahlen dafür, ergo nicht *investiert*...



Sind übrigens für EUR 230,0 am Ende "verkauft" worden. Mal sehen, wann sie wiedereingestellt werden


----------



## mauricer (6. Juni 2011)

ist das KLEIN Dolomiti in dem Zustand wirklich so wahnsinnig überteuert?


----------



## oppaunke (6. Juni 2011)

Sind Klein Rahmen nicht grundsätzlich überteuert?
der christian


----------



## zagato (6. Juni 2011)

nein nein christian. bei mir klappst für 150.


----------



## euphras (6. Juni 2011)

166  für eine XC Pro MD NOS,.....

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330570537770&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

...allmählich werden die Leute unvernünftig.


----------



## mauricer (6. Juni 2011)

bei der war ich auch am schauen und dachte nur mir wird schlecht. daraus resultierte dann meine frage nach den unterschieden von standard und md.


----------



## Onegear (6. Juni 2011)

DIE brauchte aber auch jemand dringend für sein Zaskar oder?!


----------



## cleiende (6. Juni 2011)

Onegear schrieb:


> DIE brauchte aber auch jemand dringend für sein Zaskar oder?!



Könnte sogar die sein, die ich für weniger als die Hälfte vertickt habe.
Fein fand ich auch die neuwertige P-Bone für EUR 134,-, Link hab ich grad nicht zur Hand.


----------



## maxim-DD (6. Juni 2011)

zagato schrieb:


> nein nein christian. bei mir klappst für 150.



ich könnt immernoch heulen



Onegear schrieb:


> DIE brauchte aber auch jemand dringend für sein Zaskar oder?!



das ist ja noch günstig,
da zahlen KLEIN-fahrer mal das doppelte für ne gebrauchte 31,6er in schwarz


----------



## MKAB (7. Juni 2011)

maxim-DD schrieb:


> das ist ja noch günstig,
> da zahlen KLEIN-fahrer mal das doppelte für ne gebrauchte 31,6er in schwarz



Naja, für eine "unechte" Syncros ist das schon ein Haufen Holz...


Ich fand das hier _etwas_ übertrieben:





NOS hin oder her...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-BEND (8. Juni 2011)

Einfach nur noch grotesk und absurd






http://www.boreme.com/posting.php?id=4680


----------



## Kint (8. Juni 2011)

Sind die Original? 
So absurd finde ich das jetzt gar nicht - persönlich würde ich für seltenes Merchandise in passender Größe auch Geld zahlen. 
Bzw habs getan, ein 1995er GT "choose your Weapon" Shirt in XL für rund 40. Ist mir allemal lieber als irgendein hippes vom tattoo Künstler gestyltes Shirt für das doppelte zu kaufen.


----------



## Ianus (8. Juni 2011)

S-BEND schrieb:


> Einfach nur noch grotesk und absurd
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Ich wusste doch, dass ich noch irgendwas beobachten bzw. u.U. kaufen wollte. Sind dann doch teurer geworden als gedacht.


----------



## MKAB (19. Juni 2011)

Boing! Syncros Ahead-Kappe:


----------



## freebee (23. Juni 2011)

Hmm also ist schon teuer oder seh ich das jetz falsch

XT 735


----------



## Learoy (23. Juni 2011)

Wenn die Teile wirklich noch nie in Benutzung waren, gehts noch, wenn auch sicher schon oberes Ende.

Härter hingegen find ich was, das noch 2h läuft. Poste ich, wenns durch ist.


----------



## .jan (23. Juni 2011)

freebee schrieb:


> Hmm also ist schon teuer oder seh ich das jetz falsch
> 
> XT 735




Das Schaltwerk ist neu, der Umwerfer sieht auch nicht gerade stark gebraucht aus. Ich find's ok.


----------



## freebee (23. Juni 2011)

Stimmt Ihr habt schon Recht...mein Fehler....


----------



## .jan (23. Juni 2011)

Mach' sowas nie wieder!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freebee (23. Juni 2011)

aaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Learoy (23. Juni 2011)

Find ich für einen einzelnen Katalog überzogen.


----------



## euphras (24. Juni 2011)

NOS/NIB XC LTD Kurbel fÃ¼r 87,86 â¬ 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280695265131&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Kint (25. Juni 2011)

euphras schrieb:


> NOS/NIB XC LTD Kurbel für 87,86 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280695265131&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



die hatte ich auch unter Beobachtung. 
Nun, jetzt werden eben die Preise der in letzten Jahren stark angezogenen XC Pro heruntergereicht.


----------



## maxim-DD (26. Juni 2011)

da stand das teil, 10 sec. vor schluss, bei 59,95 â¬, na da gibste ma 80 â¬ zur sicherheit ein, hat nicht gereicht





 , ich mÃ¶chte doch nur mal mit meinem rascal fertig werden

sport frei


----------



## felixdelrio (27. Juni 2011)

â¬342,- fÃ¼r ein Magnesium Kirk? Den Schrott wollen ja nicht mal die eigenen Landsleute haben. Wenn man unbedingt durch Rahmenbruch im Krankenhaus landen will, kann man das aber preiswerter haben, oder?!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...845926399&clk_rvr_id=243845926399&mfe=sidebar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## euphras (27. Juni 2011)

felixdelrio schrieb:


> 342,- für ein Magnesium Kirk? Den Schrott wollen ja nicht mal die eigenen Landsleute haben. Wenn man unbedingt durch Rahmenbruch im Krankenhaus landen will, kann man das aber preiswerter haben, oder?!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...845926399&clk_rvr_id=243845926399&mfe=sidebar



Ich fand die KIRK Rahmen eigentlich ganz kühl . Bin sogar in MS mal eins probegefahren und habe noch den IFMA Messeflyer von 1993. Waren die Rahmen wirklich so _crash prone_?


----------



## divergent! (27. Juni 2011)

ist doch ok fürn kpl rad.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (27. Juni 2011)

Ich hatte damals auch ein Kirk, auch gebrochen


----------



## .jan (27. Juni 2011)

Ich weiß noch, wie ich mir als Jugendlicher die Nase an der Schaufensterscheibe plattgedrückt und von so einem Rahmen geträumt habe. Heute lässt mich das Design eher kalt.


----------



## Mosstowie (27. Juni 2011)

Das ist mein alter Kirk-Rahmen....die lila Kuh.....
Ich habe ihn vor locker 5 Jahren mal gekauft,dann zwei Jahre angeguckt
und dann doch nicht aufgebaut.Dann inne Bucht versenkt.1 Jahr Ruhe,dann wieder inner Bucht aufgetaucht,immer noch NOS.Wieder nen Jahr Ruhe und jetzt wurde er als Komplettrad verkauft.Tja,irgendwie haben aller Besitzer
Angst vor unangekündigten Rahmenbrüchen ala "wo issn mein Sterrohr".....
Tja,viel Spass mit dem Rad oder besser noch...Viel Glück......


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (27. Juni 2011)

Bei meinem ist der Tretlagerbereich gebrochen, ich dachte erst "**** nen Platten" Pustekuchen  nie wieder.....


----------



## schnegg314 (29. Juni 2011)

Man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts... 

http://cgi.ebay.ch/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110707754171&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## euphras (29. Juni 2011)

schnegg314 schrieb:


> Man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ch/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110707754171&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



Flügelmutter auf Bild No. 7 und das Seildreieck der VR-Bremse gesehen?


----------



## Deleted 149952 (29. Juni 2011)

euphras schrieb:


> Flügelmutter auf Bild No. 7 und das Seildreieck der VR-Bremse gesehen?



Wirkt als ABS


----------



## gtbiker (29. Juni 2011)

Genau, Anti Brems System. Frechheit, zumindest die Flügelmutter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Learoy (29. Juni 2011)

Um von den Rahmenfarben abzulenken ist eben jedes Mittel recht.


----------



## newsboy (29. Juni 2011)

zum glück wisst ihr nicht, dass es sogar nylon ist.


----------



## gtbiker (29. Juni 2011)

Macht die Sache an einer 900er Nabe aber keinen deut besser....


----------



## oppaunke (29. Juni 2011)

wenn der käufer für 6000 pounds auf flügelmuttern besteht würd ich dem auf jedes gewinde eine draufschrauben...
und mal ehrlich, auch für soviel geld wird ein klein nicht schöner...
ich kann den dingern einfach nix abgewinnen.
trotz allem hätt ich gern den keller voll damit.
gabs eigentlich auch ne lackierung namens "geldregen"(moneyrain)?
guts nächtle, 
christian


----------



## nafetsgurk (30. Juni 2011)

aus den unendlichen weiten des weltraumes.....da ist das KIRK wieder...!!!
manche treibens schon ganz dolle...

http://sport.shop.ebay.de/Radsport-/9192/i.html?_nkw=kirk&_catref=1&_fln=1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m282


----------



## B4sT1 (30. Juni 2011)

newsboy schrieb:


> zum glück wisst ihr nicht, dass es sogar nylon ist.



Was bringt das?


----------



## euphras (30. Juni 2011)

newsboy schrieb:


> zum glück wisst ihr nicht, dass es sogar nylon ist.





			
				velobase schrieb:
			
		

> i'm actually not sure if i put this thing together right !
> it came as a jumble in a box of Hi-e parts
> i still can't figure out the nylon (i think) lockring assembly
> the spacing as assembled is closer to 135mm



Bist Du dir sicher, daß die Flügelschraube da hin gehört?


----------



## schnegg314 (30. Juni 2011)

Zumindest hier wimmelt es von Flügelmuttern...:


----------



## gibihm (3. Juli 2011)

Dagegen war mein NOS ARC Rahmen hier aus dem Forum ja geradezu ein Monsterschnapp:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Neu-Yeti-ARC-A-R...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item231211cf8e

Und hier dengleichen nochmal zum Ersteigern...

http://cgi.ebay.de/Yeti-ARC-A-R-C-T...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item23121306f9


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pago79 (3. Juli 2011)

Ist wohl eher der Selbe und somit auch nicht verkauft...

Würde mich auch sehr wundern wenn. Die Decals sehen ziemlich unoriginal aus. imho repaint mit falschen bapperln nix NOS.

Der 98er Team in Indian orange geht ja selbst für unter 500 Teuronen nicht weck.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (3. Juli 2011)

pago79 schrieb:


> Die Decals sehen ziemlich unoriginal aus. imho repaint mit falschen bapperln nix NOS.
> 
> Gruß
> Lars



Waren auch meine Gedanken


----------



## höhenangst (3. Juli 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150621933137&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBUAA:DE:1123


----------



## pago79 (3. Juli 2011)

Die 38er Schellen sind eben rar...
Trotzdem sehr sportlich der Preis

Gruß
Lars


----------



## BjoernS (3. Juli 2011)

Die 38er Schellen sind eben rar...
Trotzdem sehr sportlich der Preis

Gruß
Lars

...hab ich auch noch nie gesehen, daß es die XTR 900 für Manitou / Klein etc. mit 38er Schellenmaß gibt!?!??! 

Wenn so rar und im Neuzustand jehts doch noch oder?? Da fand ich die pörplen GraftonDustCaps für mehr als 3-stellig heftiger...


----------



## Learoy (3. Juli 2011)

Auch wenn sie deutlich seltener als die anderen MaÃe angeboten werden, so gabs in den letzten Monaten immerhin ein paar in der Bucht. Dass fÃ¼r einen 900er XTR-Umwerfer Ã¼ber 100â¬ erzielt wurden, hab ich bisher aber auch nicht gesehen - egal in welchem Zustand  und mit welchem SchellenmaÃ.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30552 (3. Juli 2011)

Mag21 scheinen an wert zu gewinnen:

http://cgi.ebay.de/MAG-21-Rock-Shox...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item3a670d6b87


----------



## mat2u (4. Juli 2011)

wow und dann auch noch für so eine verranzte Gabel.
Den Käufer will ich auch beliefern dürfen


----------



## bubble blower (4. Juli 2011)

Da hat man dann schon immerhin mal drei Rohre: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120740169016&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT Bis zum kompletten Rad ist es noch ein weiter und kostenintensiver Weg. Aber das entspricht ja ganz dem gehypten/ überbewerteten YETI-Gedöns. Nicht, daß ich davon nicht auch angesteckt bin...


----------



## GT-Sassy (4. Juli 2011)

Genau, Anti Brems System. Frechheit, zumindest die Flügelmutter.


----------



## mkberlin (4. Juli 2011)

...naja, ging schon teurer weg, aber trotzdem ein stolzer preis:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280701556458&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## MKAB (6. Juli 2011)

NIB/Schmib: _Crank_-o-Matics fÃ¼r 102â¬


----------



## Syborg (10. Juli 2011)

auch nicht von schlechten Eltern

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220808355060&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBUAAE:1123


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (10. Juli 2011)

Zumal es die ja noch zu kaufen gibt...


----------



## aal (13. Juli 2011)

STM USD Gabel. Schön, aber so teuer??

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150627137574&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:DE:1123

Ciao,
Alexander


----------



## divergent! (13. Juli 2011)

die hatte ich mir auch schon angeschaut und mich über den preis gewundert. schön ist sie aber und selten....evtl lags daran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drangla (13. Juli 2011)

Tja aber *Neu* und soooooooooooo schön. Meiner Meinung nach eine der schönsten jemals gebauten Gabeln. Billig war sie in den 90ern leider auch nicht.

Gruß Mario


----------



## divergent! (13. Juli 2011)

eben....bin mal gespannt wo die magma lve landet. will meine auch wieder verkaufen und brauch mal nen anhaltspunkt


----------



## johnnyra (13. Juli 2011)

Kann mir mal einer in einem Satz bitte verraten, wie das geht mit upside down und den Cantis? Ich steh grad aufm Schlauch...


----------



## Kint (13. Juli 2011)

johnnyra schrieb:


> Kann mir mal einer in einem Satz bitte verraten, wie das geht mit upside down und den Cantis? Ich steh grad aufm Schlauch...



Die (roten) Hülsen inklusive der Canti Brücke bewegen sich gemeinsam mit den Standrohren nach oben beim Einfedern. 
Genaugenommen ist es keine "echte" Upside down im heutigen Sinne, sondern ein Mischung zwischen Upside Down Aufbau der Federung und konventionellem Aufbau für die Bremse. 
Ähnliche gabel gleiches System:
Halson Inversion. 
Hier ein Test und ne ausführliche Beschreibung der Halson:
http://www.ventanausa.com/mba0495.html


----------



## MKAB (13. Juli 2011)

Kint schrieb:


> Ähnliche gabel gleiches System: Halson Inversion



Und hier ein möglicherweise aufschlussreiches Bild einer Halson:





Bin da kein Experte, aber ich würde sagen, dass man an den Shockboots oben
erkennt, dass es - wie Kint schon gesagt hat - kein "echtes" Upside-down-Prinzip ist...


----------



## johnnyra (13. Juli 2011)

> Die (roten) Hülsen inklusive der Canti Brücke bewegen sich gemeinsam mit den Standrohren nach oben beim Einfedern.



Müsste dann nicht aber ein Kalibersprung zwischen den roten Hülsen und den schwarzen Rohren darüber sein? Ich sehe da den gleichen Durchmesser...


----------



## Biff (13. Juli 2011)

aal schrieb:


> STM USD Gabel. Schön, aber so teuer??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## black-panther (13. Juli 2011)

Ich vermute die roten Rohre werden von innen auf Position gehalten (sprich mit der Radaufnahme verbunden), und die breiten schwarzen Rohre (oben) tauchen - in den roten, von außen nicht sichtbar - über die dünnen...

Edith says: 





			
				johnnyra schrieb:
			
		

> Müsste dann nicht aber ein Kalibersprung zwischen den roten Hülsen und den schwarzen Rohren darüber sein? Ich sehe da den gleichen Durchmesser...


Also müssen die oberen schwarzen einen Hauch dünner sein als die roten, ich denke mal daher auch die Verstärkung der roten an den Canti-Sockeln...

just a wild guess, correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## Klein-Holgi (13. Juli 2011)

oder so...

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zWNcjd-6Ths&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube        - âªDSCF0019â¬â[/nomedia]

Im Grund genommen hÃ¤tte es fÃ¼r den Preis noch ein GT RTS Team mit dazugegeben...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120725536277


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (13. Juli 2011)

Unten die Standrohre mit der Achsaufnahme. 
Diese tauchen in die Tauchrohre (oben, schwarz, da USD) ein. 
Über den Tauchrohren dünnwandige rote Hülsen mit der Cantibrücke die intern mit den Standrohren verbunden sind und sich deswegen beim Einfedern 1:1 mitbewegen. 
Da die Hülsen sich großflächig auf den Tauchrohren abstützen und die cantibolzen sich auch auf den Standrohren abstützen müssen sie auch nicht überdimensioniert sein, ein geringfügig größerer Durchmesser reicht (und sind es auch siehe bild 2)

Das ganze war auch möglich weil wir von den damals üblichen 5cm FW und elastomergabeln reden - also waren auch Undichtigkeiten kein Thema.

Die Shockboots weil natürlich auch bei den Hülsen Spiel durch Dreck verursacht werden konnte.

edit: @ holgi:
oder so  . Dein Rts ? Schönes Rad...


----------



## johnnyra (13. Juli 2011)

jetzt ist es klar geworden und alle Unklarheiten sind beseitigt. V.a. durch den Link zum Video. Danke.
Hat irgendwie was...


----------



## Klein-Holgi (13. Juli 2011)

Kint schrieb:


> edit: @ holgi:
> oder so  . Dein Rts ? Schönes Rad...



aber mit der Beschreibung hätte ich es dann auch kapiert...

Ne...das GT mit dieser Forke hab ich eben erst bei der Suche gefunden, weil ich auch kapieren wollte wie die Gabel funktioniert. Als ich den Auktionstext der Gabel gelesen habe bzw. die Frage wegen des Cantigegenhalters hätte ich den Fragenden nämlich auch fast für bekloppt erklärt - bis ich die Cantibolzen gesehen habe...da war die Verwirrung komplett


----------



## divergent! (13. Juli 2011)

das gt war vorher mal bei den gt leuten im verkaufsabteil. da wollte es keiner haben....400 war ein schnapper


----------



## Klein-Holgi (13. Juli 2011)

komischerweise taucht als erster Treffer bei der Suche das Bike auf, wo es für über 800 wegging .....mit dem Vermerk: Verkäufer hat es wieder eingestellt...und dann kommt diese Auktion mit den 400 Tacken... Andererseits bin ich so auch an mein erstes Adroit gekommen. 2 Wochen vorher für 250 Euro mehr weggegangen und dann wars auf einmal wieder drin...


----------



## Deleted 30552 (13. Juli 2011)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Im Grund genommen hätte es für den Preis noch ein GT RTS Team mit dazugegeben...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120725536277




nee! "In dieser Auktion geht es NUR UM DEN RAHMEN"

ebay-rubrik mountainbikes; in der überschrift steht was von "XTR SYNCROS STM Upside Down Gabel"; im auktionstext findet sich eine detailierte aufzählung der anbauteile; die funktionsweise der gabel wird erklärt.

hat sich bestimmt nur verschrieben, ein versehen also


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (13. Juli 2011)

ad Klein-Holgi: 
Wie bei sovielen Sachen, die Leute pushen einfach zu hoch


----------



## Deleted 30552 (13. Juli 2011)

am besten das rad persönlich abholen und den 2 meter großen und 1 meter breiten freund mitnehmen!


----------



## Deleted 30552 (13. Juli 2011)

black-panther schrieb:


> Wie bei sovielen Sachen, die Leute pushen einfach zu hoch



Genau! Der verkäufer ist also vollkommen unschuldig!

die bieter sind nur zu blöd zum lesen!


----------



## black-panther (13. Juli 2011)

Matze010 schrieb:


> Genau! Der verkäufer ist also vollkommen unschuldig!
> die bieter sind nur zu blöd zum lesen!


 
ich glaube, du hast meinen Post missverstanden...


----------



## Deleted 30552 (13. Juli 2011)

ok, gut so


----------



## Klein-Holgi (13. Juli 2011)

Sorry für die Verwirrung, die ich da mit meiner Behauptung gestiftet habe. Nachdem ich die Gabel gefunden habe und das Video hab ich den Text (der abgelaufenen) Auktion nicht mehr komplett gelesen. Tschuldigung. 
Natürlich gab es die Gabel nicht zu dem Preis mit Rahmen. Der Verkäufer hat das im Text genau richtig erklärt...der Titel war allerdings etwas....naja...auch verwirrend...


----------



## u-break (13. Juli 2011)

Matze010 schrieb:


> am besten das rad persönlich abholen und den 2 meter großen und 1 meter breiten freund mitnehmen!



auch gut dann kann ich ja da allein hingehen


----------



## Learoy (14. Juli 2011)

*


*
Kosten sonst gut 30$ für die Forke.


----------



## mat2u (15. Juli 2011)

Immerhin ein komplettes Bike aber das hatten wir doch auch schon zu ganz anderen Preisen...
Es ist ja nicht in einem "nahe neu Zustand"..
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280705592061&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (15. Juli 2011)

Na ja, Stumpi mit mit XT waren doch immer um die 300, von daher noch gängig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mat2u (15. Juli 2011)

ne ne Franky,

da habe ich aber unzählige Gegenbeispiele von abgelaufenen Aktionen mit sehr ähnlichen Stumpjumpers, GT´s etc in ebenso gutem Zustand die ab 80,- weggingen.
Schön ist das Bike aber für meinen Geschmack war es doch ein stolzer Kurs.
Gruß
Matthias


----------



## black-panther (15. Juli 2011)

bei uns ging grad eins für (+-) 99,- übern Tisch, wobei nur mit DX-Gruppe


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (15. Juli 2011)

Ja, die DX waren meistens preiswert. Xt ein wenig teurer und CX-Pro mit deutlichem Abstand, aber auch erst seit kurzem.


----------



## eagleeagle (17. Juli 2011)

Ja nee is klar.

Grafton Speed Controller Bremsen


----------



## freebee (17. Juli 2011)

That's love...............


----------



## onza98 (26. Juli 2011)

...ein stolzer Preis für ein gebrauchtes Rad mit dieser Ausstattung

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200631466299&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

...oder habe ich etwas übersehen

Gruss

onza98


----------



## Deleted 30552 (26. Juli 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Answer-Manitou-F...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item231226c9a3

Viel Glück an den Käufer! Also daß der Rahmen nicht reißt


----------



## ClassicLine (31. Juli 2011)

vom Gewicht ist dieser Vorbau schon fast so teuer wie gold

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180699225728&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## omar71 (31. Juli 2011)

Matze010 schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Answer-Manitou-F...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item231226c9a3
> 
> Viel Glück an den Käufer! Also daß der Rahmen nicht reißt



frame not to ride, just to show


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lisa09111 (31. Juli 2011)

ClassicLine schrieb:


> vom Gewicht ist dieser Vorbau schon fast so teuer wie gold


 
Was? Gold ist so krass im Preis gesunken?
Bin mal eben weg und hol mir paar Kilo... ähm... Tonnen.


----------



## euphras (31. Juli 2011)

omar71 schrieb:


> frame not to ride, just to show



So you got the frame, Roman? Congrats on that.


----------



## omar71 (1. August 2011)

euphras schrieb:


> So you got the frame, Roman? Congrats on that.



I was looking for it 5 years  , now state:

http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=158690


----------



## aal (3. August 2011)

Eine 739er Parallelogramm Vbrake gebraucht is t einiges wert. Sind die Nachfolger so schlecht?


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260821966944&ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT


----------



## Al-Capone (3. August 2011)

ich frag einfach mal hier...
Bin ich blind oder gibt es bei Ebay keinen Link mehr den man anklickt um Artikel zu beobachten???


----------



## Klein-Holgi (3. August 2011)

wer suchet der findet...steht direkt unter dem "Bieten" Button...in so nem weißen Kasten...auf die Beobachtungsliste setzen....

SO EIN SCHWACHSINN!!!!

...im Extremfall ist der Schalter direkt unter dem SOFORT KAUFEN Knopf....ein Schelm der Böses dabei denkt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guru (3. August 2011)

Bis ich den Button gestern gefunden hatte...


----------



## johnnyra (5. August 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120754832267&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_9149wt_1139

da bekommt man 3 gebrauchte CK's für. muss Liebe sein.


----------



## S-BEND (5. August 2011)

Na ja, schon mal auf die Bieterliste geschaut 

Unabhängig davon ist ein Chris King gegen einen alten Super Record 
echt profan.


----------



## Xiper (7. August 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260827422272&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## DefektesKind (9. August 2011)

Xiper schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260827422272&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



Nee, da kauf ich mir doch lieber nen kompletten Classiker.


----------



## schnegg314 (10. August 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.ch/KLEIN-MISSION-CO...417?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35b3bffcb1


----------



## obi-wan-mtb (12. August 2011)

*Grafton shifter pods immer viel geld:







Hier ein answer manitou 4 aber mit die blanke alu teile sind poliert:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170675032361&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT









Ibis classic:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320732614231&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT






 aber vielleicht sehr rar?!


kein mtb aber classic campagnolo rennrad teile, hmmm, viel geld...







*


----------



## Deleted 30552 (12. August 2011)

auktionen in den staaten  ... in deutschland wird es schwer, 100 euro für ne manitou gabel zu erzielen


----------



## maxim-DD (13. August 2011)

@ obi-wan-mtb - in der US-Bucht gibts nochmehr grosse fische, aber ob er die auch zu dem preis los bekommt, XT, XTR Suntour Gruppen in nos http://shop.ebay.de/pb*bikes/m.html...sc=1&_sop=1&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14.l1513&_pgn=3


----------



## euphras (14. August 2011)

maxim-DD schrieb:


> @ obi-wan-mtb - in der US-Bucht gibts nochmehr grosse fische, aber ob er die auch zu dem preis los bekommt, XT, XTR Suntour Gruppen in nos http://shop.ebay.de/pb*bikes/m.html...sc=1&_sop=1&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14.l1513&_pgn=3



Der Händler hat nicht viel Ahnung (zumindest, was ST angeht), einige Sachen (XCD Kurbel) sind für Händlerverhältnisse fast Schnapper, andere der wahre Witz (XCD Mk I Umwerfer für 45 Tacken).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hendr1k (15. August 2011)

Bei den Preisen wird mir ganz schlecht.


----------



## Rahbari (15. August 2011)

Trotz vergleichsweise großem Angebot der Syncros Kurbeln z.Zt. werden Spitzenpreise erzielt: über 350 Euro ohne Kettenblätter und Crank-o-matics:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220825118975&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Rahbari (15. August 2011)

650 Euro für nen Cannondale Fully ohne Headshok-Gabel und mit sehr mittelmäßiger Schaltung:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Cannondale-Super-V-/130557508684?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item1e65d57c4c


----------



## ogni (15. August 2011)

1997er vorbau? hier vllt falsch im unterforum, aber der preis 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130559596604


----------



## MKAB (15. August 2011)

Über 100 Euro für einen stummeligen Syncors Hinged Vorbau??? 

.
.
.


----------



## Stadtkind (15. August 2011)

Wenn man bedenkt wie oft dieses Syncrosmassenwarenzeug auf Ebay herumschwirrt, muss man sich echt an den Kopf greifen. Vielleicht sind das nur noch virtuelle Spiele von ein paar durchgeknallten Syncroshortern ;-) die sich da gegenseitig hochpushen. Ein normaler Mensch macht bei diesem Wahn doch nicht mit.


----------



## Rahbari (19. August 2011)

Schmale 60 Euro inkl. Versand für nen hässlichen Becher, der noch nicht mal aus Porzelan ist.

http://cgi.ebay.de/RARITAT-Original...omain_77&hash=item19c7e0c871&autorefresh=true

Obwohl...
neulich sogar für 90 Euro!!
http://cgi.ebay.de/Original-YETI-Be...48?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item2eb6c8be50


----------



## maxim-DD (19. August 2011)

MKAB schrieb:


> Über 100 Euro für einen stummeligen Syncors Hinged Vorbau???
> 
> .
> .
> .



die Geo. macht den preis


----------



## Rahbari (19. August 2011)

maxim-DD schrieb:


> die Geo. macht den preis



Hast _Du _zugeschlagen?

Nee, Du magst schon Recht haben. Wenn man genau diese Maße braucht, würde man eh keine Sachen aus den frühen 90ern finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MKAB (19. August 2011)

maxim-DD schrieb:


> die Geo. macht den preis



Dann haben wir hier ja schon den nächsten Kandidaten...


----------



## Rahbari (19. August 2011)

MKAB schrieb:


> Dann haben wir hier ja schon den nächsten Kandidaten...



Habe mal 90 Euro geboten. Da mache ich Gewinn.



Quatsch.


----------



## BjoernS (20. August 2011)

...okay, Campa...Alu...aber schon e bissl übertrieben oder

http://www.ebay.de/itm/280720970094?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## euphras (20. August 2011)

BjoernS schrieb:


> ...okay, Campa...Alu...aber schon e bissl übertrieben oder
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/280720970094?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Wenn ich bedenke, was solche Teile damals im Laden kosteten, ist das doch ein echter Schnapper. 

Warum jetzt aber gerade das Teil mit der verschrammten Abzieher-Aufnahme soviel gebracht hat....


----------



## asket13 (20. August 2011)

Sportlich:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180708905715&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:DE:1123


----------



## Deleted 30552 (20. August 2011)

dabei sind das gar keine xt daumenschalthebel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxim-DD (20. August 2011)

asket13 schrieb:


> Sportlich:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180708905715&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:DE:1123



wurde wahrscheinlich von dem (199) hochgetrieben
.


----------



## Guru (20. August 2011)

Ne, der hat ja nach 62 aufgegeben. Seltsam ist eher der (38), weil er einfach mal 100â¬ eingibt. Das macht doch keiner... 101 oder 100,01 etc. Aber 100,00â¬?


----------



## oppaunke (20. August 2011)

und dann kannste als käufer wegen falscher beschreibung über paypal dein geld wieder einfordern...
so werden geschäfte gemacht!
der christian


----------



## euphras (20. August 2011)

Guru schrieb:


> Ne, der hat ja nach 62 aufgegeben. Seltsam ist eher der (38), weil er einfach mal 100 eingibt. Das macht doch keiner... 101 oder 100,01 etc. Aber 100,00?



Naja, letztlich muß es aber einen komplett ahnungslosen Großverdiener gegeben haben, dem das DX Gelumpe 101  wert war. Ich sags ja immer; nur mitbieten, wenn man die durchschnittlichen Marktpreise im Kopf hat.


----------



## maxim-DD (20. August 2011)

oppaunke schrieb:


> und dann kannste als käufer wegen falscher beschreibung über paypal dein geld wieder einfordern...
> so werden geschäfte gemacht!
> der christian



oder rabatt einfordern.

ja was ist da nun richtig, die beschreibung oder das bild ? aber der preis ist eindeutig zu hoch.


----------



## asket13 (20. August 2011)

Absprachen, fiese Absichten oder Preistreiben mal aussen vor, der Preis ist (s)hice und darum geht's doch in diesem Fred?


----------



## Deleted 30552 (20. August 2011)

wer weiß, ob der verkäufer auch tatsächlich sein geld sieht. bieter mit wenigen bewertungen haben nicht viel zu verlieren...

auf der anderen seite ... 

manchmal ist selbst dem verkäufer der preis zu hoch. je höher der preis, desto höher sind die ansprüche des käufers. um so schneller kann es zu ärger kommen


----------



## asket13 (21. August 2011)

Stichworte wie: ebay - gebraucht - benutzt .... lassen doch schon einen durchschnittlichen Typen (ie.) aufhorchen und genauer prüfen, oder?


----------



## MichelvomBerg (21. August 2011)

Tja die Preise steigen auch für die Stumpies langsam aber sicher:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountain-Bike-Sp...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item45fc6c90d0

Mal sehen wann es wieder den Neupreis raus gibt


----------



## .jan (21. August 2011)

Mal sehen, wann es in die Einzelteile zerlegt wieder auftaucht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30552 (21. August 2011)

MichelvomBerg schrieb:


> Tja die Preise steigen auch für die Stumpies langsam aber sicher:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountain-Bike-Sp...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item45fc6c90d0
> 
> Mal sehen wann es wieder den Neupreis raus gibt




man kann eben ein 20 jahre gefahrenes und ungepflegtes alltagsfahrrad vom normalbürger nicht neu aufgebauten bikes von einem bike-freak vergleichen


----------



## MichelvomBerg (21. August 2011)

Matze010 schrieb:


> man kann eben ein 20 jahre gefahrenes und ungepflegtes alltagsfahrrad vom normalbürger nicht neu aufgebauten bikes von einem bike-freak vergleichen


 
Ich hab ja auch nix gegen! Es gehören zu einem Geschäft immer 2, einer der etwas verkäuft und einer der die Geldbörse aufhält, solang es beide gern machen ist es doch okay


----------



## MKAB (22. August 2011)

Matze010 schrieb:


> man kann eben ein 20 jahre gefahrenes und ungepflegtes alltagsfahrrad vom normalbürger nicht neu aufgebauten bikes von einem bike-freak vergleichen



Hm, ich würd auch gern was sagen aber für mich macht der Satz irgendwie keinen Sinn... Fehlt da nicht irgendwo etwas


----------



## Klein-Holgi (22. August 2011)

ich schätze "mit" fehlt...zwischen "nicht" und "neu", dann passt die Aussage auch im Zusammenhang...oder?


----------



## black-panther (23. August 2011)

das gleiche Rad, angeblich neuwertig, nur ne Nummer kleiner, vertickt hier bei Graz jemand für 250,-. Falls wer Interesse hat.


----------



## Learoy (28. August 2011)




----------



## aggressor2 (28. August 2011)

holla die waldfee. wenn der versand wirklich so viel kostet...1000dollar für ne olle federgabel. manmanman.


----------



## FreshAirJunkie (28. August 2011)

... andere innvestieren in Schaltwerke. 

http://www.ebay.de/it930?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Guru (28. August 2011)

Für ein SW von 1999? Hahahaha, was ein Depp.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MichelvomBerg (29. August 2011)

Schönes Bike,aber immer diese astronomischen Preisvorstellungen

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Klein-Attitu...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item45fcc7151f


----------



## divergent! (29. August 2011)

preis ist heftig aber schnieke siehts aus


----------



## Klein-Holgi (29. August 2011)

...es hat ja auch noch keiner (im Sinne des Themas) investiert. Reinschreiben kann er ja auch 35000.- als Sofort-Kauf....


----------



## .jan (29. August 2011)

Die Beschreibung der Farbe ist aber geil. Grün mit blauem Schimmer...


----------



## MichelvomBerg (29. August 2011)

.jan schrieb:


> Die Beschreibung der Farbe ist aber geil. Grün mit blauem Schimmer...


 
Ich denke "(grün mit blau Schimmel)" wäre schlimmer gewesen....


----------



## black-panther (31. August 2011)

rein von der Investment-Seite aus betrachtet hat hier jemand nen Haufen Gold sehr sehr günstig bekommen 
http://www.willhaben.at/iad/kaufen-...ntainbike-klein-mantra-29594569?adId=29594569
(XT/LX ausgestattetes, schwarzes Klein Mantra)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (31. August 2011)

welches von den 4706 anzeigen?


----------



## gtbiker (31. August 2011)

Angebot wurde bereits entfernt


----------



## divergent! (31. August 2011)

ah ok..dann macht der link sinn.............was warn drin?


----------



## gtbiker (31. August 2011)

Schlechtes Mantra für 90 Euronen


----------



## Lamima (31. August 2011)

Huch, was ging denn da ab:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/280729085956?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## DefektesKind (31. August 2011)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/280729078160...8160+&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


----------



## omar71 (8. September 2011)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ws/eBayIS...k_rvr_id=262957929129&clk_rvr_id=263314896567


----------



## black-panther (8. September 2011)

'Happy Bidding' 
lol they took that seriously


----------



## Klein-Holgi (8. September 2011)

Naja...die Gebotsübersicht sieht irgendwie auch etwas merkwürdig aus...trotzdem hat da einer komplett die Nerven verloren. Das sind auch noch Pfund...also weit über 300 Euros...


----------



## DEAN48 (8. September 2011)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/260846978469?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

http://www.ebay.de/itm/260846969252?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

KLEINer Wahnsinnspreis!?

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (12. September 2011)

Nicht übel...
http://www.ebay.de/itm/280733596387?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## .jan (12. September 2011)

Ach du kagge. Letztes Jahr ist ein original verpackter ungeöffneter Satz für 57,- weggegangen.


----------



## divergent! (12. September 2011)

oh verdammt. und ich brauch bis november auch einen satz............


----------



## black-panther (12. September 2011)

ein paar Seiten vorher hier im Thread ist einer für 230,- gegangen, da wurde aber spekuliert, dass entweder ein gestörter geboten hat oder selbst (zu) kräftig gepusht wurde...


----------



## obi-wan-mtb (5. Oktober 2011)

3DV Kooka ist wie gold:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/380372991728?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_949

http://www.ebay.com/itm/380372990982?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_949


----------



## euphras (5. Oktober 2011)

FAT für 1100  






http://www.ebay.de/itm/190582186219?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Protorix (5. Oktober 2011)

falscher thread  ...


----------



## gtbiker (5. Oktober 2011)

Mit Delle auf dem 2ten gr. Bild?


----------



## mightyEx (6. Oktober 2011)

Ich find's genial, dass es damals Bikes gab, wo sich die Erbauer mit persönlichem Signum (und dem ein oder anderen Witz) auf dem Zertifikat verewigt haben. Das ist einfach unikat und gibt's wohl sonst (und heutzutage sowieso) nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Syborg (9. Oktober 2011)

das waren sie mir dann doch nicht wert 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/130583787493?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649


----------



## Stadtkind (9. Oktober 2011)

bitte was ist heute los

http://www.ebay.de/itm/250903353976?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649

http://www.ebay.de/itm/260865105898?ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1435.l2649

(Der Rahmen schaut übrigens verdächtig nach Cinelli Sentiero aus. Hat hier die Fabrik ein bisschen gemogelt? Die anderen, schöneren, Ottomilaunos haben einen Monostay Hinterbau)

Wenn sich jemand das Cinelli bloss wegen der Anbauteile genommen hat kann er mich ja wegen des dann eventl. überflüssigen Rahmensets kontaktieren. ;-)


----------



## divergent! (10. Oktober 2011)

@stadtkind....was sit an den preisen so hoch? die sti liegt doch preislich im rahmen.

@syborg....doofe frage aber wofür sind die dinger? sehen aus wie speenadapter


----------



## .jan (10. Oktober 2011)

Die Teile aus Helmuts Link sind so Antichainsuckdingsbumsens.


----------



## Stadtkind (10. Oktober 2011)

divergent! schrieb:


> @stadtkind....was sit an den preisen so hoch? die sti liegt doch preislich im rahmen.
> 
> @syborg....doofe frage aber wofür sind die dinger? sehen aus wie speenadapter



Die XT Hebel find ich schon recht teuer. Auf ebay.at  hats für so was noch nie so einen hohen Preis gegeben. Da sind wir zugegebenermaßen ein bisschen verwöhnt.

Zum Rad kann man sagen, dass die Sache, denkt man in Einzelteilen, schon in Ordnung ist. Aber als Komplettrad hätt ich mir 250 erwartet. Wahrscheinlich bin ich einfach ein Geizkragen


----------



## black-panther (10. Oktober 2011)

Stadtkind schrieb:


> Auf ebay.at hats für so was noch nie so einen hohen Preis gegeben.


 
Darum bietet man auch nicht auf ebay.AT an 
Der Marktplatz ist (/war bisher) einfach nicht groß genug...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Syborg (10. Oktober 2011)

divergent! schrieb:


> @syborg....doofe frage aber wofür sind die dinger? sehen aus wie speenadapter



besser als Jan hätte ich es auch nicht ausdrücken können. Es sind Antichainsuckdingens

siehe hier: 




Gruß


----------



## .jan (10. Oktober 2011)

Hmm. Wenn ich mir die Zeichnung so ansehe, frage ich  mich, ob das Ringlé Dinglé da nicht mehr taugt?!


----------



## Learoy (10. Oktober 2011)

Würd ich auch sagen, allerdings kann man hiermit stärker auf arg unterschiedliche KB-Größen eingehen. Dafür sollte das Ringlédings nicht um die Schraubachse verrutschen können.


----------



## bratfass (10. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab mir für anstelle der "tooth-picks" ein einteiliges acs gefräst/-feilt/-bohrt - passend für "meine" Kettenblattabstufung - aus Ti-Blech

Ich fand nämlich die Handhabung bzw. Einstellung der Teile ganz schön kagge

Gruss

Micha


----------



## divergent! (10. Oktober 2011)

mit zeichnung machts sinn...aber sowas kann man doch fÃ¼r 2â¬ selberfeilen


----------



## gibihm (11. Oktober 2011)

Ich weiß. ich weiß, jeder der sich hier über KLEIN Preise äußert wird sogleich eingestampft, aber meine Güte, es ist zwar ein Storm aber eben "nur" ein Pulse und eben auch nur der Rahmen. Oldschooler hatte sein Pulse Storm Zipgrip hier als Komplettrad für 1900,- angeboten.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/160662811248?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

1710,-Euro und es läuft noch 7 Tage


----------



## DefektesKind (11. Oktober 2011)

gibihm schrieb:


> Ich weiß. ich weiß, jeder der sich hier über KLEIN Preise äußert wird sogleich eingestampft, aber meine Güte, es ist zwar ein Storm aber eben "nur" ein Pulse und eben auch nur der Rahmen. Oldschooler hatte sein Pulse Storm Zipgrip hier als Komplettrad für 1900,- angeboten.
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/160662811248?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> 1710,-Euro und es läuft noch 7 Tage



Den hast du noch vergessen (gleicher Verkäufer)
http://www.ebay.de/itm/160662815529...15529&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1
Sehr sexy die passend lackierte Revo.


----------



## ahmuc (11. Oktober 2011)

gibihm schrieb:


> Ich weiß. ich weiß, jeder der sich hier über KLEIN Preise äußert wird sogleich eingestampft, aber meine Güte, es ist zwar ein Storm aber eben "nur" ein Pulse und eben auch nur der Rahmen. Oldschooler hatte sein Pulse Storm Zipgrip hier als Komplettrad für 1900,- angeboten.
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/160662811248?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> 1710,-Euro und es läuft noch 7 Tage


 
das gleiche gibt es in 18 zoll ja im uk forum für 850pfund....
das einzige was ich im moment noch komisch find edas es auch in der anderen auktion die gleichen bieter sind die gleichzetig ihr herz und geldbeutel öffnen...


----------



## black-panther (11. Oktober 2011)

gibihm schrieb:


> ... jeder der sich hier über KLEIN Preise äußert wird sogleich eingestampft...


 
lol

mh, zu dem S&S Attitude: nähert sich das nicht schon dem ehemaligen Neupreis? Is aber auch n sehr hübsches Teil...


----------



## ClassicLine (11. Oktober 2011)

black-panther schrieb:


> lol
> 
> mh, zu dem S&S Attitude: nähert sich das nicht schon dem ehemaligen Neupreis? Is aber auch n sehr hübsches Teil...



ja da stimme ich Dir in beiden Punkten zu! Soweit ich weiss liegt es momentan bei 3300 euro. für den preis bekommt man heute schon ein 8kg hartail...aber das sea &  sky hat die volle die elite vollausstattung der damaligen zeit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (13. Oktober 2011)

(auch nicht übel
http://www.ebay.at/itm/Vintage-Team-Fat-Chance-Yo-Eddy-MTB-Bike-Campagnolo-/290572257744?pt=Mountain_Bikes&hash=item43a774c9d0)

Sorry, Fehlmeldung, ist schonwieder zu haben...


----------



## johnnyra (13. Oktober 2011)

US $772,59 für den Versand sind auch mal ein Wort... pfffff.


----------



## .jan (13. Oktober 2011)

black-panther schrieb:


> (auch nicht übel
> http://www.ebay.at/itm/Vintage-Team-Fat-Chance-Yo-Eddy-MTB-Bike-Campagnolo-/290572257744?pt=Mountain_Bikes&hash=item43a774c9d0)
> 
> Sorry, Fehlmeldung, ist schonwieder zu haben...



Das Ding steht schon seit Monaten, wenn nicht sogar Jahren da drin.


----------



## yemajah (24. Oktober 2011)

was ist denn im moment bei ebay los? RM altitude (fälschlicherweise als 93er ausgezeichnet) für 1400, Yo Eddy für 2200? hab ich da was inflationär nicht mitbekommen? ticken die nicht richtig?


----------



## Deleted 30552 (24. Oktober 2011)

keine angebots-gebühr-tage

leute, die eigentlich nicht garnicht vor haben, zu verkaufen, aber bei entsprechenden angeboten ihre haltung ändern würden


----------



## yemajah (24. Oktober 2011)

aso, das könnte ich dann auch gebrauchen für mein moots 
wie finde ich denn raus, wann die sind?


----------



## black-panther (24. Oktober 2011)

mh, bei mir flattern die e-mails zurzeit fast wöchentlich in's Haus "Hallo, dieses Wochenende wieder 0,- Euro Angebotsgebühr, bla bla..."


----------



## robbi_n (24. Oktober 2011)

yemajah schrieb:


> was ist denn im moment bei ebay los? RM altitude (fälschlicherweise als 93er ausgezeichnet) für 1400, Yo Eddy für 2200? hab ich da was inflationär nicht mitbekommen? ticken die nicht richtig?




Das Yo ist aber mindestens schon das 2te mal drin .....


----------



## käthe (24. Oktober 2011)

Ist doch spitze. Es gibt doch keine bessere Meßlatte als solche Auktionen, wenn es um die Frage geht, was die Dinger wirklich wert sind. Stichwort "Angebot / Nachfrage", um bei dieser Gelegenheit die Besitzer mit ihren hanebüchenen Vorstellungen mal wieder zurück in die Realität zu holen. 
Ich selbst würde mein Yo Eddy natürlich auch so um 7500 Euro taxieren. Vor lauter Angst, es könnte tatsächlich einen ernsthaften Interessenten geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LVM (30. Oktober 2011)

oller Zentrierständer 
zum Vergleich: 
- DT mit Messuhren 500
- Park Tool TS2.2 mit Messuhren ca. 360
habe mit allen 3 schon gearbeitet, das Altmetall fand ich nicht praktisch.


----------



## gtbiker (30. Oktober 2011)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/320780552086?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Deleted 30552 (30. Oktober 2011)

gtbiker schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/320780552086?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649




[ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/offer-listing/3922843956/ref=sr_1_8_olp?ie=UTF8&qid=1320008925&sr=8-8&condition=used"]Amazon.de: Neu und gebraucht: Fahrrad- Rahmenbau. Material, Geometrie, Fertigung[/ame]

link funktioniert nicht. jedenfalls wird das buch auch bei amazon angeboten. für schlappe 195 euro


----------



## LVM (31. Oktober 2011)

Matze010 schrieb:


> link funktioniert nicht. jedenfalls wird das buch auch bei amazon angeboten. für schlappe 195 euro



wie krass ist das denn? in meinem regal steht eins. hätt ich nie gedacht...


----------



## Deleted 30552 (31. Oktober 2011)

ganz schnell verkaufen!

"Online-Version in Vorbereitung"


----------



## LVM (31. Oktober 2011)

Matze010 schrieb:


> "Online-Version in Vorbereitung"



Glaube ich nicht. Steht schon einige Jahre auf seiner Seite. Zudem ist Herr Smolik ja letzten Sommer verstorben. Sein Sohn (ebay-Name war vorname+smolik+ne Nr. oder so ähnlich) hatte einige Monate nach dem Tod in der Bucht einen von seinem Vater selbst gebauten, recht speziellen Rahmen veräußert. Wer sollte das also nun übernehmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (31. Oktober 2011)

Das Buch wird aber garantiert in einigen Jahren als Booksondemand erscheinen, zwar kleine Auflage aber bestimmt nicht für 195,-


----------



## obi-wan-mtb (2. November 2011)

Avid, die billige version, aber doch nicht billig!!!

http://www.ebay.de/itm/270836828394?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_949







und dann auch noch gebraucht!
(mit Ultimate levers wird das ja vielleicht gehen....)


----------



## velopat (2. November 2011)

Hallo,

Oberhammerkram für kleines Geld

http://www.ebay.de/itm/320781375079?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Ich würd gern mal wissen wieviel davon überhaupt gebaut worden sind.


----------



## divergent! (2. November 2011)

Oh ja die sind richtig selten.ich glaub die kommen alle 2jahre mal vor


----------



## felixdelrio (20. November 2011)

Auweia. Was war denn hier los?

http://www.ebay.de/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270850208714&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:DE:1123


----------



## Nader (22. November 2011)

ich war auch ganz scharf darauf (aber nicht um jeden Preis )

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Fat...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item3a6c978493


----------



## .jan (22. November 2011)

Ein durchaus normaler Preis für eine solche Gabel.


----------



## onza98 (4. Dezember 2011)

Super...über 80 Euro für einen "gebrauchten" LX Kurbelsatz 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/140648118700?ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT

und das Gegenstück.....

http://www.ebay.de/itm/140648123430?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## .jan (4. Dezember 2011)

Das hat der Verkäufer doch  g e f i c k t  eingeschädelt.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (4. Dezember 2011)

Wer so bescheuert ist und solche Spliele mitspielt ist doch selbst Schuld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## euphras (4. Dezember 2011)

onza98 schrieb:


> Super...über 80 Euro für einen "gebrauchten" LX Kurbelsatz
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/140648118700?ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT
> 
> ...


 Da war ein Dummer aufgestanden...

..und ja, diese getrennte Vertickerei von Sachen, die zusammengehören, nervt
 gewaltig. Gibt sogar Leute, die linke und rechte Bremsarme getrennt versteigern.


----------



## Mathes66 (4. Dezember 2011)

Hab über diesen Schwachsinn heute auch schon den Kopf geschüttelt. Es war nicht die Einzige, die so vertickt wurde.

Gruß
Mathias


----------



## Quen (4. Dezember 2011)

... kann auch nach hinten losgehen wenn jemand gezielt nur eine Seite sucht und sich dann kein gutes Gebot für die andere Seite erzielen lässt. 


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Citybrother (4. Dezember 2011)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/DEORE-XT-KUR...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item4ab146c3c7


----------



## Protorix (4. Dezember 2011)

Wow das ist richtig abgefahren!


----------



## bubble blower (10. Dezember 2011)

Alles klar?
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220905841498&clk_rvr_id=294385857011
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Yeti-Katalog...842828?pt=Sach_Fachbücher&hash=item336f03a88c
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Yeti-Handsch...39?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item336f03c25f


----------



## black-panther (10. Dezember 2011)

hm, ja...
die fand ich auch nicht übel...
http://www.ebay.de/itm/290639602509?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
http://www.ebay.de/itm/290639996022?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## argh (10. Dezember 2011)

die preise der kettenblätter sind schon sehr sportlich...


----------



## euphras (10. Dezember 2011)

Citybrother schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/DEORE-XT-KUR...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item4ab146c3c7



Gerade die schwarzen kann man doch gut selbst "herstellen", verranzte silberne billig kaufen, abschleifen, polieren und schwarz eloxieren, dann die Schriftzüge mit verdünnter weißer Revell-Farbe fluten und zügig mit einem Lappen, der mit Verdünner getränkt ist, abwischen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nader (10. Dezember 2011)

irgendwie verstehe ich das nicht 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/320806546724?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Der Verkäufer gibt an, dass diese Gabel bei Igelheart $350 kostet, trotzdem steht sie bei ebay $255,80 + $232,56 Versand!!  = $488,36 
wie dumm kann man denn sein?


----------



## Klein-Holgi (10. Dezember 2011)

Na vielleichts steht sie ja auch für Versand in USA mit 10$ angegeben?

es scheint zumindest eine automatische Kalkulation des Versandes stattzufinden, wenn man auf die Seite klickt


----------



## .jan (10. Dezember 2011)

Dafür ist sie dann aber auch nach zwei Tagen da. Außerdem weiß ich nicht, was der Preis von 350,- mit dem aktuellen Stand *plus* Versand zutun hat. Das ist ja Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen, da es sich bei den 350,- ja wohl um den Preis ohne Versand handelt.


----------



## mini.tom (10. Dezember 2011)

bubble blower schrieb:


> Alles klar?
> > http://www.ebay.de/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220905841498&clk_rvr_id=294385857011
> > http://www.ebay.de/itm/Yeti-Katalog...842828?pt=Sach_Fachbücher&hash=item336f03a88c
> > http://www.ebay.de/itm/Yeti-Handsch...39?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item336f03c25f



cool ich bin reich - mal sehen wo die enden


----------



## u-break (11. Dezember 2011)

tja die beschreibung machts
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Yeti-shot-glass-Schnapsglass-retro-vintage-/220905865923?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item336f0402c3


----------



## ascena (11. Dezember 2011)

ist das normal ??: http://www.ebay.de/itm/200683297267?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (11. Dezember 2011)

Recht sportlich, oder?

http://www.ebay.de/itm/180765935701?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1057

Vor einer Woche ging der gleiche für die Hälfte weg, nun ja. 

Grüße
Sebastian

Edit: falls mal jemand einen neuen Taperlite in neongelb zu verkaufen hat... freue ich mich über ne PN!


----------



## euphras (11. Dezember 2011)

ascena schrieb:


> ist das normal ??: http://www.ebay.de/itm/200683297267?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Schau Dir mal den Originalpreis des NOS/NIB Teilchens auf dem Foto genau an, da geht sogar noch was, würde ich sagen...


----------



## ascena (11. Dezember 2011)

euphras schrieb:


> Schau Dir mal den Originalpreis des NOS/NIB Teilchens auf dem Foto genau an, da geht sogar noch was, würde ich sagen...



Bei meiner ist neulich der Flansch gebrochen... und reparieren geht wohl ned...


----------



## InoX (14. Dezember 2011)

Quen schrieb:


> Recht sportlich, oder?
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/180765935701?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1057
> 
> ...



Bei dem Preis habe ich auch nicht schlecht geschaut


----------



## Mosstowie (15. Dezember 2011)

Selten,aber aua................

http://www.ebay.de/itm/270867601248...IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649&autorefresh=true


----------



## oneschnark (15. Dezember 2011)

Mosstowie schrieb:


> Selten,aber aua................
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/270867601248...IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649&autorefresh=true


 

Krank....wie wir


----------



## kadaverfleisch (15. Dezember 2011)

gute bieterliste hier aus'm forum


----------



## MadProetchen (15. Dezember 2011)

kadaverfleisch schrieb:


> gute bieterliste hier aus'm forum



kontrollverlust?


alle wetter...wat'n kurs


----------



## black-panther (16. Dezember 2011)

MadProetchen schrieb:


> kontrollverlust?
> alle wetter...wat'n kurs


uff jeden... kommt die jetzt ins's Guggenheim?


----------



## Quen (21. Dezember 2011)

Alter Falter - nicht neu! 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/220912891857?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_812wt_922


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## forever (21. Dezember 2011)

Quen schrieb:


> Alter Falter - nicht neu!
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/220912891857?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_812wt_922



...sind die krank?!  gut das ich meine "3D Violett" Ti-Stixx noch
am Marin habe...


----------



## Rahbari (22. Dezember 2011)

Habe ich auch gesehen. Echt der Wahnsinn. Und neulich ging hier ein Satz roter für 25 Euro weg.


----------



## forever (22. Dezember 2011)

Wirklich? OMG...so eine Shice! :-( :-( :-(


----------



## obi-wan-mtb (28. Dezember 2011)

ach ja, so kann es auch:







Gebraucht aber waren/sind gut erhalten sagte die verkaufer....
Sehr seltene Ringle naben, vielleicht ein bisschen zu rar mit die 20 speichen vorn....?


-


----------



## Koe (28. Dezember 2011)

und was war hier bitte los???
für ne zusammengestückelte shannon-gabel 183,-

http://www.ebay.de/itm/170749858999?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

ich hab noch eine komplette shannon was ich für de dann bekommen müsste?? ich bin reich.

gruß

stefan


----------



## oppaunke (28. Dezember 2011)

Quen schrieb:


> Alter Falter - nicht neu!
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/220912891857?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_812wt_922




is klar, und wenn ich meine purplenen reinsetze gehen se mit sicherheit für 79.- weg...ächz...


----------



## Zaskar1998 (28. Dezember 2011)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/270876740887?ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1435.l2649


  find ich teuer .


----------



## Quen (28. Dezember 2011)

Sehe ich auch so, aber recht selten.

Hier habe ich auch nicht schlecht gestaunt: http://www.ebay.de/itm/120831201910?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_922

Mal sehen was die Kaffeetasse ohne Henkel bringt. 

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Tria (28. Dezember 2011)

Zaskar1998 schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/270876740887?ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1435.l2649
> 
> 
> find ich teuer .



.. und das mit verrutschtem Selle Italia Logo. Was hätte dann ein neuer gebracht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MKAB (30. Dezember 2011)

Quen schrieb:


> Mal sehen was die Kaffeetasse ohne Henkel bringt.



Ich bin ja auch auf das Ergebnis von dem Lenker gespannt... 

Selten ist der sicherlich auch


----------



## black-panther (30. Dezember 2011)

Heiliger Strohsack 
oder in dem Fall wohl eher: heiliger Alu-Knüppel


----------



## Zaskar1998 (30. Dezember 2011)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/120832370772?ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT

Aua , die sind auch nich schlecht im Preis .


----------



## Guru (30. Dezember 2011)

Oh cool, da hat mein Bruder noch einen ganzen Karton voll! Und so Aufkleber auch. Der Threadtitel wird immer treffender!


----------



## roblobster (30. Dezember 2011)

der hatte mit sicherheit sehr schöne auktionen, hier aber bisschen aua:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/YETI-shot-gl...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item1c2219d276

ich bin aber auch bisschen gespannt wa shier noch geht:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Mountainbike...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item256abb2f45


----------



## mightyEx (30. Dezember 2011)

roblobster schrieb:


> ich bin aber auch bisschen gespannt wa shier noch geht:
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Mountainbike...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item256abb2f45



Da gab's mal so ein Märchen, von wegen "...Stroh zu Gold spinnen...". Hat er anscheinend wörtlich genommen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MKAB (30. Dezember 2011)

...vor allem bei



> Aufgrund der vielen Nachfrage: Rahmenhöhe: *82*cm


----------



## Klein-Holgi (30. Dezember 2011)

das schränkt doch den Käuferkreis gewaltig ein...müsste jemand so um die 2,40 sein, damit das passt

vielleicht sollte jemand die Frage hinterherschieben "Am Lenker oder am Sattel gemessen?"

...und...ich will ja nicht meckern - bei den werten Fans der Classicer schon gar nicht - aber dieses Thema war für beendete Auktionen gedacht, um zu sehen, was investiert WURDE...


----------



## roblobster (30. Dezember 2011)

ich weiss, wird auch tunlichst von mir vermieden, aber bei dem vollgefederten und so gänzlich unkultigen gegenstand war ich dann doch mal so frei


----------



## Klein-Holgi (30. Dezember 2011)

ich meinte Dich ja auch gar nicht im Speziellen mir fiel nur auf, dass in letzter Zeit viel "...bin mal gespannt, wie es ausgeht..."...und ..."...mal schauen, wo das noch hinführt...."...etc... hier kamen. 
Mir isses auch völlig egal, vielleicht entdecke ich ja so ne lustige Auktion für mich, aber hier werden die Regeln ja sehr ernst genommen und eine dieses Freds war bzw. ist "abgelaufene Auktionen"

nix für ungut...sagt einer, der selbst alle Regeln des Classic-Bike-Baus bricht


----------



## Tilli-The-Kid (3. Januar 2012)

Zaskar1998 schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/120832370772?ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT
> 
> Aua , die sind auch nich schlecht im Preis .




Na dann dürfen wir wohl gespannt sein was diese hier bringen.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Pin-Yeti-Cyc...55?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item4ab27c298f


----------



## AgentKlein (3. Januar 2012)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...Name=h:h:alt:3&autorefresh=true#ht_500wt_1202

Ziemlich grenzwertig, wie ich finde oder ist das echt ein marktüblicher Preis??? Gesetzt dem Fall, ein Europäer hat den Ss gekauft, dann kommen noch Transport und Zoll obendrauf. Also ca. 250 EURO(!) für nen Steuersatz von CK? Auch wenn NOS/NIB und selten.


----------



## Quen (3. Januar 2012)

Finde ich auch teuer - aber wenn es das letzte Puzzleteil ist? 


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## AgentKlein (3. Januar 2012)

Naja, wenn ich das Geld schei55sen würde, hätte ich ihn gekauft:=).

Klar, wenns das letzte Teil im Puzzle ist......dennoch: Wahnsinn in meinen Augen.

Anyway.....


----------



## Quen (6. Januar 2012)

Hm, für einen Becher mit abgebrochenen Henkel!?

http://www.ebay.de/itm/280796570933?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_922

Aber scheinbar wird momentan auf ALLES wie wild geboten, wenn nur irgendein Bezug zu Yeti vorhanden ist...

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Stahlpabst (7. Januar 2012)

Moin,Moin.........
Das ist doch mal ein Preis!!!!

http://www.ebay.de/itm/160706027476?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .jan (7. Januar 2012)

Äh?? Wie gestört ist das denn bitte?? Allerdings steht ja drüber, dass das Angebot beendet wurde, da der Artikel nicht mehr verfügbar ist. Also wohl kaum zu dem Preis verkauft.


----------



## u-break (7. Januar 2012)

Stahlpabst schrieb:


> Moin,Moin.........
> Das ist doch mal ein Preis!!!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/160706027476?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



wenn mann auf den link klickt 1verkauft sieht man das der käufer 23,95
für bezahlt hat


----------



## black-panther (9. Januar 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/220924789039...IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649&autorefresh=true
XTR-Kurbel fÃ¼r â¬ 181,-. Die Kurve geht auch nach oben, oder?! Wenn das so weiter geht, muss ich noch das nÃ¤chste Weihnachtsgeld abwarten, um mein Rad fertig auszustatten...


----------



## Triple F (9. Januar 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> Hm, für einen Becher mit abgebrochenen Henkel!?
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/280796570933?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_922
> 
> ...



Oh Mann, beim ersten Lesen der Artikelbezeichnung habe ich Streuerrohrprobleme" gelesen, da würden ja auch die ARC-typischen Risse passen


----------



## MichelvomBerg (10. Januar 2012)

Stahlpabst schrieb:


> Moin,Moin.........
> Das ist doch mal ein Preis!!!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/160706027476?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


 

Moin,

bei Händlern in Ebay, hier ist´s der Rainer Benner,wird manchmal der Preis ins absurde gelegt wenn ein Artikel momentan nicht vorrätig ist. Wenn dann wieder verfügbar wird er natürlich auf den normalen zurückgesetzt.Warum die das so machen kann ich auch nicht sagen.
Ich hab damals mal´n paar Dachgrundträger für meinen Octavia gesucht und welche für 1498,68 gefunden,kosten ja normal um die 100-150. Hab damals mal nachgefragt wieso weshalb und warum der Preis so da steht und die oben genannte Antwort bekommen.

Ich denke der der die Hebel dort gekauft hat,hat entweder den ganz normalen VK bezahlt oder die Sache wurde rückabgewickelt. Der Rainer ist ein korrekter Typ, ich bin auch schon lang Kunde bei Ihm.

Gruß Micha


----------



## black-panther (12. Januar 2012)

Werkzeug...
http://www.ebay.de/itm/250967136621?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## höhenangst (23. Januar 2012)

WTB 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200701339107&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNAE:1123


----------



## landsbee (23. Januar 2012)

black-panther schrieb:


> Werkzeug...
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/250967136621?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


 

Leider ein normaler Preis!


----------



## black-panther (23. Januar 2012)

höhenangst schrieb:


> WTB
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200701339107&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:DE:1123


heiliger Strohsack! 




landsbee schrieb:


> Leider ein normaler Preis!


oder auch: mehr als manches Monatsgehalt für 'ne alte Werkzeugkiste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## newsboy (23. Januar 2012)

auch nicht schlecht vom selben verkäufer.

Used/drilled bridge at $214
http://www.ebay.com/itm/200701339756
Used pair of hubs at $547
http://www.ebay.com/itm/200701338687


----------



## wtb_rider (23. Januar 2012)

na das steht doch seinem nächsten urlaub nichts mehr im weg....
ashok ich hoffe du konntest deinem drang wiederstehen, wenn nicht mein beileid...

ich bin reichhhh, jippi!


----------



## bubble blower (23. Januar 2012)

höhenangst schrieb:


> WTB
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200701339107&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNAE:1123


Und da ist die Bremse noch nicht mal "richtig" komplett: http://www.ebay.de/itm/200701339756?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## newsboy (23. Januar 2012)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> na das steht doch seinem nächsten urlaub nichts mehr im weg....
> ashok ich hoffe du konntest deinem drang wiederstehen, wenn nicht mein beileid...
> ich bin reichhhh, jippi!


ich auch... wo ist das smilie icon?


----------



## Klein-Holgi (23. Januar 2012)

beim groben Überschlagen des Bremsenbildes seh ich ca. 10000.- Euro da liegen Respekt...

...da fällt das, was mir Kopfzerbrechen bereitet aber ganz schön ab...trotzdem cooler Kurs für bunten Stoff

http://www.ebay.de/itm/130631427175?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## felixdelrio (23. Januar 2012)

newsboy schrieb:


> auch nicht schlecht vom selben verkäufer.
> 
> Used/drilled bridge at $214
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/200701339756
> ...



Lucky me 

Ich habe noch vor ein paar Jahren ein schwarzes NOS Nabenset aus NYC für 100 USD mitgebracht. Ist an meinem Funk und da bleibts auch bis in alle Ewigkeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crconsulting (23. Januar 2012)

newsboy schrieb:


> auch nicht schlecht vom selben verkäufer.




But wait,


These are the REALLY special ones


----------



## nordstadt (23. Januar 2012)

Handgefeilt & Mundgeblasen von CC.


----------



## Zaskar1998 (25. Januar 2012)

Schon etwas teuer oder 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260937341286


----------



## uschibert (25. Januar 2012)

Zaskar1998 schrieb:


> Schon etwas teuer oder
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260937341286


 

Interessant ist vor allem, ob er mit Originalschaft nur den Schaft meint oder die ganze Original-Krone. Die Abgebildete ist nämlich ne Mag21-Krone oder zumindest irgendwas in der Art!


----------



## expresso'93 (25. Januar 2012)

Das ist auf jeden Fall eine Mag Krone. Sieht zwar nett aus, um ein Laufrad zu montieren brauchts aber ne Menge Unterlegscheiben


----------



## Deleted 30552 (25. Januar 2012)

edit


----------



## Davidbelize (26. Januar 2012)

sehr schönes ritchey frameset für über 16 000 dollar...



http://www.dreamride.com/bikestore/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=113


----------



## mightyEx (28. Januar 2012)

Hier ist anscheinend schon die Eurokrise durchgeschlagen.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/160720274843


----------



## .jan (28. Januar 2012)

Hat aber einen Trinkbecherhalter. Da kann man schon mal ein bisschen mehr ausgeben.


----------



## Guru (28. Januar 2012)

Kriegt der nie verkauft zu dem Preis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (28. Januar 2012)

Eben, ist noch und wird nicht verkauft, also wird auch nicht investiert...


----------



## Deleted61137 (29. Januar 2012)

Hat zwar noch knapp 10std. bis zum Ende aber der Preis ist jetzt schon recht hoch.


http://www.ebay.de/itm/SHIMANO-XTR-...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item3f12a9586f


----------



## Klein-Holgi (29. Januar 2012)

das ist in der Tat heftig....und ich schraub sowas ans "komische" Votec...dafür hätte mehrere aktuelle XTR Schaltwerke bekommen

naja...bei der Auktion damals war auch noch ein neuer 952er Umwerfer dabei, die STIs, eine neue Kette....für 130 Euro


----------



## Guru (29. Januar 2012)

Gefällt mir gar nicht, wenn die schönste Gruppe, die nicht silber glänzend ist, teurer wird


----------



## Zaskar1998 (30. Januar 2012)

Flite Sattel hoch im Kurs ...  


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260937050953


----------



## AgentKlein (30. Januar 2012)

In der Tat nicht schlecht....dann ist der Flite 1 Carbon ja noch mehr wert....


----------



## DEAN48 (30. Januar 2012)

AgentKlein schrieb:


> In der Tat nicht schlecht....dann ist der Flite 1 Carbon ja noch mehr wert....



Hi,

ja, der Preis ist nicht ohne! Der Evo 2 ist allerdings deutlich seltener als der Evo 1. Der Evo 1 wurde für LP DM 149 angeboten und der Evo 2 für DM 299. Deshalb gingen vom Evo 2 auch deutlich geringere Stückzahlen über die Ladentheke. Der Evo 2 war nochmals 50 Gramm leichter als der Evo 1 und ist damit auch leichter, als der Evo 3.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Deleted 30552 (30. Januar 2012)

beim evo ist der potentielle käuferkreis eben nicht nur auf die paar retrobiker beschränkt. und 250 euro scheinen heute normal für einen carbonsattel zu sein: 

http://www.actionsports.de/de/Kompo...lia-SLR-Teknologica-Carbon-Sattel::10117.html


----------



## höhenangst (6. Februar 2012)

finde ich sportlich 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/140691338292?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (6. Februar 2012)

stimmt, für Solo-Bremshebel kein mieser Kurs...


----------



## freebee (8. Februar 2012)

Irgendwie macht das alles keinen Spaß mehr....

http://www.ebay.at:80/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180809461846


----------



## msony (8. Februar 2012)

Jau,und das aufm Mittwoch.
Und dann noch die Schaftlänge.


----------



## MadProetchen (8. Februar 2012)

die spinnen ... die römer


----------



## Zaskar1998 (8. Februar 2012)

Ach so ... apropos  Syncros  .

Hier auch noch was . . .

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180809570843


----------



## wtb_rider (8. Februar 2012)

die ham den ars.. offen. meine gabel hab ich für 130 verkauft. und meine vr nabe hat 20 gekostet. und sie ist keinen pfennig mehr wert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30552 (9. Februar 2012)

und auch noch in 28 loch 

da bekommt man doch probleme nen halbwegs einheitlichen laufradsatz zusammen zu stellen.


----------



## Kruko (10. Februar 2012)

Sind XT-Schalthebel mittlerweile so gesucht??

http://www.ebay.de/itm/260940119648?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## dizzeerascal (10. Februar 2012)

meine fresse, so gesucht nicht, würd ich sagen. nichtmal in neu und ovp...
allein dieses we laufen mindestens drei paar aus, normalerweise liegen die so um 40-50 in dem zustand...


----------



## black-panther (10. Februar 2012)

die XT-Hebel...

Mh, hier hat einer vorzeitig zuschlagen dürfen bzw. sich wohl außerBuchtlich geeinigt...
http://www.ebay.de/itm/170775736062?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## höhenangst (12. Februar 2012)

total neben der Spur  , den gibts doch als Pdf zum runterladen  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120854827148&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNAE:1123


----------



## black-panther (12. Februar 2012)

das geht irgendwie schon über 'Liebhaber' hinaus...


----------



## Zaskar1998 (12. Februar 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/320843074815?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## MKAB (12. Februar 2012)

Ich weiß, ich weiß, ist noch nicht ganz beendet (1:36h noch)...
Aber nachher hätte ichs bestimmt wieder vergessen 


*DAS* ist doch mal ein krasser Preis für einen Decal-Satz !!!

 


"Schräge" Bieterhistorie aber, oder 2 Fanatiker, die sich hochschaukeln?


----------



## oneschnark (12. Februar 2012)

Salut,
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Bullseye-MTB...radteile&hash=item23196d6c94&autorefresh=true
Philippe


----------



## AgentKlein (12. Februar 2012)

....da fällt einem nix mehr zu ein.....wirklich nicht. Ich überlege wirklich, Aktien zu verkaufen und in Rad Sachen zu investieren. Solch exorbitante Gewinnmaximierungen gibts bei normalen Aktien im regulären Fall jedenfalls nicht!:=)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mkberlin (13. Februar 2012)

AgentKlein schrieb:


> ....Ich überlege wirklich, Aktien zu verkaufen und in Rad Sachen zu investieren. Solch exorbitante Gewinnmaximierungen gibts bei normalen Aktien im regulären Fall jedenfalls nicht!:=)



...erstens ist die frage, ob das immer alles mit rechten dingen zugeht und zweitens kann der äußere schein trügen.

auf jede expansive phase folgt auch wieder eine rezession - so ist das nun mal im leben. ich merke zwar auch, das alles im moment rarer und teurer wird, weil offentsichtlich die nachfrage höher als das angebot ist, aber ich bezweifle das der boom in 10 jahren noch existent ist. also mach deine geschäfte lieber jetzt als später...


----------



## mauricer (13. Februar 2012)

ich behaupte mal, dass wir die letzte generation sind, die noch damit handeln, bzw. sich dafür begeistern kann. alles was danach kommt, kennt es nur noch anders und wird daher auch nie den bezug herstellen können. also in der tat nur eine frage der zeit, bis der "boom" rum ist.

m


----------



## Klein-Holgi (13. Februar 2012)

ich glaub diese Grundsatzdiskussion gabs schonmal Aber es wird immer wieder welche geben (hoffentlich), die diese Kultur am Leben halten werden. Ein 1936er RollsRoyce ist auch noch nie billiger geworden (und die Generation, die ihn kannte, als sie noch jung war, dürfte auch schon nicht mehr Auto fahren)...

Die Schallplatte erlebt auch grade einen 2. oder 3. oder 4. Frühling, weil sich auch viele Jüngere auf die guten alten Werte besinnen...usw usw...


----------



## mightyEx (13. Februar 2012)

Kann mir auch nicht so recht vorstellen, dass sich plötzlich niemand mehr dafür interessiert. Sicherlich, die Mehrheit der Leute fahren moderne Bikes. Aber das ist ja im KFZ-Bereich auch nicht anders. Die Mehrheit der Leute fahren moderne Fahrzeuge. Trotzdem gibt's immer noch Leute, die sich für alte Autos oder eben auch alte Bikes interessieren.
Viele Bike-begeisterte Leute sind ja heutzutage im Internet, wie in diesem Forum aktiv. Dadurch ist es auch nicht ganz so schwer eine Szene, wie die Klassik-Szene am Leben zu halten. Es kommen ständig neue Leute hinzu, manche gehen sicher auch aus diversen Gründen. Aber so lange das Verhältnis etwa ausgeglichen ist, oder sogar wächst, würde ich mir keine großen Sorgen machen.
Die Frage ist, wie lange die Teile zu bezahlbaren Preisen erhältlich sein werden. NOS wird es irgendwann praktisch nicht mehr oder ganz selten geben. Allerdings sind sicherlich einige Teile, die es hier in den Faden schaffen überbewertet vom Preis her. Weiß nicht, als reine Finanzanlage wären mir klassische Parts oder Bikes zu heikel (volatil) und auch zu schade, auch wenn man bei den Preisen teilweise einen anderen Eindruck bekommen kann.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (13. Februar 2012)

Aber die Ansicht von mkberlin teile ich völlig^^^. 

Dieses Thema datiert ja ursprünglich von 2003. Ich weiß noch wie überschaubar ebay in den Anfangsjahren war. Damals waren wohl deutlich weniger (und man kann es ruhig so sagen, weil es den Tatbestand erfüllt) BETRÜGER in ebay unterwegs als das heute der Fall ist. Viele der ach so teuren Teile tauchen kurz später unter einem 2. oder 3. Account oder auch - je nach krimineller Energie der Ebayer - nur als "Angebot an unterlegenen Bieter" wieder auf. Früher hab ich mich teilweise noch gefreut, dass man an bereits verlorengegangen geblaubte Auktionen doch noch drankam. Heute mache ich mit Betrügern überhaupt keine Geschäfte mehr - aus Prinzip...und sei es ein Nightstorm...

Ansonsten: Den Klein Katalog (von 95 war auch noch einer drin) hätte ich in genau dieser Gegend erwartet, weil ich ihn auch gerne gehabt hätte, aber ich weiche bei dem Preis dann doch lieber auf die elektronische Version aus.

@AgentKlein: Aktien machen aber auch keine Spaß mehr. Früher waren solche Schwankungen, wie sie heute durch Zufallsmeldungen zustandekommen, nie möglich

Die Bude voller Bikes bringt dem einen oder anderen aber mehr Glücksgefühl im Leben als schnöder Mammon...(von dem man eh nichts "mitnehmen" kann, wenns soweit ist...)


----------



## AgentKlein (13. Februar 2012)

@ mightyEx: 

Naja, war ja auch eher scherzhaft gemeint, von wegen als Finanzanlage. Aber wenn man es mal so sieht: Wenn man z.B. mehrere KLEIN Adroit oder Attis in NOS besitztâ¦..das nenne ich dann doch den 300SL FlÃ¼geltÃ¼rerdes kleinen Mannes. DIE wÃ¼rde ich dann schon als ernstzunehmende âWertâ-Anlage betrachten. Die werden mit allergrÃ¶Ãter Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht mehr billigerâ¦..

@ Klein-Holgi:

Nein, Aktien machen in der Tat keine Freude mehrâ¦und das nicht nur wegen der weltwirtschaftlichen Probleme seit spÃ¤testens 2009. Aber das soll nicht das Thema seinâ¦.ich meinte das nur, dass man eben einen Teil des Geldes (mittlerweile) wirklich in hochwertige RÃ¤der/Teile stecken kann, ohne dass man unruhig werden mÃ¼Ãte. (so.) 
Und das dort investierte Geld oft sicherer ist, als es wenn man es in Aktien investiert hÃ¤tte


----------



## mauricer (13. Februar 2012)

es wird nicht ganz verschwinden, weil wir hier auch nicht verschwinden (zumindest nicht in kürze). den oldtimer-markt allerdings mit dem classic-mtb-markt zu vergleichen, finde ich dann aber doch etwas gewagt. 

der markt überholt sich praktisch jedes jahr selber, in dem neue generationen zu young-, bzw. zu oldtimern werden (mal übertrieben ausgedrückt) und damit auch ein ganz anderer bezug zu vorgehenden fahrzeuggenerationen entsteht. das mag bei rädern oberflächlich gesehen nicht anders sein, allerdings ändert es nichts daran, dass die bedeutendste zeit für die meisten von uns so in etwa zwischen 88 und 93 liegt (mal mehr mal weniger). 

ich persönlich glaube kaum, dass die jetzt heranwachsende jugend noch einen cent auf diese epoche setzen wird, es sei denn, es wird in die wiege mitgegeben.

vg

Moritz


----------



## AgentKlein (13. Februar 2012)

mauricer schrieb:


> es wird nicht ganz verschwinden, weil wir hier auch nicht verschwinden (zumindest nicht in kürze). den oldtimer-markt allerdings mit dem classic-mtb-markt zu vergleichen, finde ich dann aber doch etwas gewagt.
> 
> der markt überholt sich praktisch jedes jahr selber, in dem neue generationen zu young-, bzw. zu oldtimern werden (mal übertrieben ausgedrückt) und damit auch ein ganz anderer bezug zu vorgehenden fahrzeuggenerationen entsteht. das mag bei rädern oberflächlich gesehen nicht anders sein, allerdings ändert es nichts daran, dass die bedeutendste zeit für die meisten von uns so in etwa zwischen 88 und 93 liegt (mal mehr mal weniger).
> 
> ...



Naja, mag sein, dass der Vergleich ein wenig gewagt ist aber m.E. stimmen die Parameter mittlerweile bei speziellen Teilen oder Rädern. Natürlich nicht die Quantität, als es gibt sicher viel mehr Leute/Sammler usw., welche sich im Kfz Oldie Markt tummeln denn im Radsektor. Und sicher gibt es viel mehr Oldies als echt MTB - Schätze, da der Markt ja erst sein den Achtzigern existiert. Dafür aber nicht sehr lange. Bis ca. 95-96, dann ist der "klassische" Zeitabschnitt beendet. (Meiner Meinung nach!). Also: Sagen von ca. 85-96, sind 11 Jahre. Sagen wir 15 Jahre....was aber hat sich aus den 15 Jahren noch als NOS und wirklich sammlerwürdig erhalten? Nicht viel, denke ich und da schließt sich der Kreis......

Selbst wenn ab 95 kein einziger Jugendlicher mehr an das Thema "Klassik MTB´s" herangeführt worden wäre, gibt es dennoch recht viele Interessenten....und die werden zwar alle älter und sind irgendwann hinfort.....aber dann ist es für die, die jetzt sammeln und sich damit auseinandersetzen, eh egal

Na denn....schaun wir mal!


----------



## black-panther (13. Februar 2012)

mauricer schrieb:


> den oldtimer-markt allerdings mit dem classic-mtb-markt zu vergleichen, finde ich dann aber doch etwas gewagt.
> 
> der markt überholt sich praktisch jedes jahr selber, in dem neue generationen zu young-, bzw. zu oldtimern werden (mal übertrieben ausgedrückt) und damit auch ein ganz anderer bezug zu vorgehenden fahrzeuggenerationen entsteht.


 
Servus!
Das mag zwar zulassungstechnisch (oder wie-auch-immer) so sein, aber unter den automotiven Oldtimerfans geht doch auch nur alles bis 1975 (wenn überhaupt) als echter Oldie durch. Und als Liebhaberstücke sowieso nur die 'besonderen' Marken & Modelle.
Also würde jemand mit einem als Oldtimer zugelassenen Wagen aus den späten 70er oder 80er Jahren in einem 'richtigen' Oldtimer-Forum ebenso belächelt werden, wie hier jemand, der mit einem 1998er Bike daher kommt. So kenne ich es zumindest von mir bekannten Oldtimerfahrern.

Somit ist die Parallele von klassischen Bikes zu klassischen Autos doch nicht weit hergeholt...

Klein 20th Anniversary <> BMW 507


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mauricer (13. Februar 2012)

ich lass mich gerne eines besseren belehren, chris. aktuell glaube ich trotzdem nicht dran. 

vg

moritz


----------



## Deleted 30552 (13. Februar 2012)

Kein Grund zur Beunruhigung! Die Marktwerte für fast alle NOS Teile liegen immer noch weit unter den ursprünglichen Verkaufspreisen bzw. empfohlenen Verkaufspreisen. 

Die Tage kam bei mir eine NOS STI M095 an. auf der Verpackung ein Preisaufkleber: 299 DM


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (13. Februar 2012)

Das dürfte damals aber auch keiner bezahlt haben, der "Marktpreis" lag in den Magazinen bei um die 200, und das wird schon fast wieder erreicht.


----------



## schnegg314 (13. Februar 2012)

oneschnark schrieb:


> Salut,
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Bullseye-MTB...radteile&hash=item23196d6c94&autorefresh=true
> Philippe



Dies ist offenbar der aktuelle Mindestpreis: 
- http://www.ebay.ch/itm/180812947399
- http://www.ebay.ch/itm/280818086629


----------



## MKAB (13. Februar 2012)

Ich finde die Diskussion interessant und möchte da nochmal kurz drauf eingehen:



mauricer schrieb:


> ... den oldtimer-markt allerdings mit dem classic-mtb-markt zu vergleichen, finde ich dann aber doch etwas gewagt.



Ich würde mich dem auch anschließen.

Der Vergleich mit klassischen Automobilen wird mEn praktisch immer in solchen Diskussionen angeführt. Obwohl er meiner Meinung nach deutlich hinkt. Ein entsprechend "wertvolles" bzw. "seltenes" klassisches Automobil ist ein sehr (sehr) viel allgemeineres "Kulturgut" bzw. für praktisch jeden bzw. Ottonormalbürger interessant (und wenns nur ein Statusobjekt nach einem Lottogewinn wäre), als es ein Fahrrad jemals sein könnte. Wenn man sich nur bewusst macht, wie Emotionen für das ein oder andere Modell gesellschaftlich bereits verankert sind oder Tag für Tag erweckt werden (ich denke da nur als ein Beispiel an die James Bond Filme mit den DB-Modellen), dann merkt man schon, dass das so nicht bei "Classic Bikes" passieren wird.

Den Bezug zu diesem Hobby - natürlich auch verbunden mit der Bereitschaft, da ordentlich Zeit oder Geld zu investieren - begründet in den meisten Fällen eben die eigene Entwicklung, also z.B. die Jugendzeit, die Erfahrungen damals bzw. die (häufig früher unerfüllten) Wünsche und Träume. Solch eine "Verbindung zur Materie" kann sicherlich in bestimmtem Maße durch "Heranführung" an unser Hobby (z.B. bei den eigenen Kindern), oder aus eigenem Interesse geschehen. 

Dennoch gehe ich auch eher davon aus:


> ich persönlich glaube kaum, dass die jetzt heranwachsende jugend noch  einen cent auf diese epoche setzen wird, es sei denn, es wird in die  wiege mitgegeben.


Und um auch den "Wertanlage-Aspekt" anzusprechen:
Ich hatte mir mal eine NOS Syncros Revolution geschnappt, als sich die günstige Gelegenheit ergab. Ungefahren, Top-Zustand. Habe dann (wirklich nur locker!) einen Satz Kettenblätter drangeschraubt und sie etwa 2 Jahre in der Vitrine bestaunt. Als ich sie dann für ein anderes Projekt verkaufen wollte und von einem netten Sümmchen für den "Schatz" ausging, musste ich feststellen, dass sich in der Powerplate ein Riss gebildet hatte. Weiß der Geier wie!! 

Meine Lehre daraus: lieber (be-)nutzen & genießen statt mit irgendeiner Wertsteigerung zu spekulieren


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (13. Februar 2012)

MKAB schrieb:


> Meine Lehre daraus: lieber genießen statt mit irgendeiner Wertsteigerung zu spekulieren



Sehe ich auch so, obwohl, einen NOS Rahmen hab ich auch noch liegen, zu klein  . Aber das Zeug horten ist wirklich Blödsinn.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mkberlin (13. Februar 2012)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Das dürfte damals aber auch keiner bezahlt haben, der "Marktpreis" lag in den Magazinen bei um die 200, und das wird schon fast wieder erreicht.



...da muss ich dir wiedersprechen, frank. zu der zeit wurden sehr wohl diese exorbitanten preise gezahlt - so auch von mir ( zu der zeit konnte ich mir sowas noch leisten, heute nicht mehr ). wenn ich noch daran denke, was ich für meine erste 55mm federweg manitou II bezahlt habe, dann müßte ich aus heutiger sicht ein brett vor dem kopf haben. aber es waren eben zu der zeit auch die top innovationen auf dem markt. am anfang ist alles immer teuer - heute kostet eine federgabel mit 3 fachen federweg nicht annähernd soviel. eine manitou II im sehr guten zustand liegt im neupreis verhältnis heute wohl eher bei max. einem Zehntel davon - eher sehr viel geringer. bei einigen anderen parts die einen größeren kultstatus haben ( warum auch immer? ) kann es durchaus 1:1 sein, oder sogar mehr. bei den bullseye drehen aber einige wirklich arg am zeiger - der markt spielt zur zeit eben ein bißchen verrückt - ist am aktienmarkt von zeit zu zeit auch nicht anders...


----------



## maxim-DD (13. Februar 2012)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so, obwohl, einen NOS Rahmen hab ich auch noch liegen, zu klein  . Aber das Zeug horten ist wirklich Blödsinn.....





wer braucht schon xx 1" klein lve´s, wenn er doch nur die 2 A sammelt und fährt. 

und nos/nib-teile an nen gebrauchten rahmen schrauben ist auch blödsinn.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (13. Februar 2012)

maxim-DD schrieb:


> wer braucht schon xx 1" klein lve´s, wenn er doch nur die 2 A sammelt und fährt.
> 
> und nos/nib-teile an nen gebrauchten rahmen schrauben ist auch blödsinn.



Nee, nix mit A, aber es gab ja auch noch andere schöne Familienmitglieder


----------



## uschibert (13. Februar 2012)

maxim-DD schrieb:


> und nos/nib-teile an nen gebrauchten rahmen schrauben ist auch blödsinn.


 

Wenn es Verschleissteile sind, ist es durchaus kein Blödsinn!


----------



## Klein-Holgi (13. Februar 2012)

maxim-DD schrieb:


> wer braucht schon xx 1" klein lve´s, wenn er doch nur die 2 A sammelt und fährt.
> 
> und nos/nib-teile an nen gebrauchten rahmen schrauben ist auch blödsinn.



...und ich dachte, er meint mich... aber ins Pinnacle passen sie


----------



## der_schwabe (16. Februar 2012)

Diese Teile kann man wohl auch bald in Gold aufwiegen...

http://www.ebay.de/itm/260953106348?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649&autorefresh=true

Bleibt für den (hoffentlich glücklichen) Käufer zu hoffen, dass niemand auf die Idee kommt, Repro-Strata-Gabeln oder Uniklein Gabeln herzustellen...

Schönen Tag zusammen...


----------



## black-panther (16. Februar 2012)

holy crap...
welche Gabel jetzt wohl in dem Nightstorm steckt, aus dem er die Strata rausgeholt hat?


----------



## Klein-Holgi (16. Februar 2012)

ich hab ja auch mit was ziemlich brutalem gerechnet, ich hatte mir sogar ne (für meine Begriffe) relativ hohe Schmerzgrenze gesetzt, die sich schon im Bereich des Wahnsinns befindet, aber ich war schon Stunden vorher raus...das ist wirklich heftig...sehr sehr heftig...


----------



## black-panther (16. Februar 2012)

'n komplettes Atti mit unbenutzter Starrgabel (ja, keine Strata, aber immerhin) steht für $ 1.900,- drin. Das ist dann ja schon ein echtes Schnäppchen.


----------



## Guru (16. Februar 2012)

Für den Preis kann er sich das Teil ja aus Titan maßschneidern lassen. Und noch so einiges mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxim-DD (16. Februar 2012)

ich hÃ¤tte mit 900 â¬ gemutmaÃt, aber 1.534,52 â¬ das hÃ¤t ich nicht gedacht, ob das mit rechten dingen zu ging ?

sport frei, ronny


----------



## Klein-Holgi (16. Februar 2012)

Ich hätte nichtmal die 900 erwartet. Vor längerer Zeit ging der gebrochene Rahmen mit Strata für knapp über 900 weg. Das war so meine Größenordnung, was ne Strata maximal kosten dürfte...aber die Zeiten sind wohl vorbei. Ich hätte damals sogar noch 200 Euro für den Wandschmuck "gebrochener Adroit-Rahmen" abgezogen....für einen deutschen Kunden wäre ja noch Porto + Zoll + Steuer drauf gekommen. Macht also schlappe 2000 Euro für ne Gabel....


----------



## Fillet_Steel (17. Februar 2012)

Also ich kann nicht glauben, daß da nicht einer gepusht hat - wenn das ein paar Mal passiert gehen unwillkürlich die Marktpreise nach oben - und dafür sind die Ebay Gebühren ein kleiner Preis - zumindest wenn man mehrere Gabeln rumliegen hat...
Läuft ja teilweise im Autobereich ähnlich - sogwar bei den hochpreisigen Klassikern wo 15% Auktionsgebühr gerne Mal 100000 oder mehr Euros ausmachen können...
Jedenfalls find ich den Preis für eine gebrauchte Gabel, die mit dürftigen Fotos angeboten wurde doch zu heftig...

...und das Atti ist jetzt auf dem Weg zu mir nach Hause - kein Schnäppchen - aber vom Zustand her genau das was ich mir vorgestellt habe - hab ein paar Videos vom Verkäufer bekommen, die er mir auf Wunsch gemacht hat - ein paar kleine Lackabplatzer (unter anderem vorne am Steuerrohr), aber gepflegter Erstbesitzzustand - er schickt sogar die Originalrechnung mit 

Hätte vielleicht jemand passende Skinwalltires für mich übrig?


----------



## Klein-Holgi (17. Februar 2012)

Diese Befürchtung hatten auch die Retrobiker in co.uk schon, dass da vermutlich bald noch paar Gabel auftauchen, wenn das jetzt die "Markt"preise sind. Ein Schelm, wer böses dabei denkt


----------



## Deleted 30552 (17. Februar 2012)

Titanfreak schrieb:


> Hätte vielleicht jemand passende Skinwalltires für mich übrig?




nicht billig, dafür super selten. und die sind richtig breit

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9190465&postcount=3


----------



## obi-wan-mtb (17. Februar 2012)

Erh, gebrauchtes XTR m900 das neue gold?












Guter zustand, aber doch...?!?!
*
ARGH! Was suche ich? 
Siehe unten....*


----------



## velopat (17. Februar 2012)

und jetzt für alle,

nein ich verkaufe keine Gabel! Wenn ich das will dann sage ich das.


----------



## buheitel (17. Februar 2012)

Holy moly...und ich hab meins in ähnlichen Zustand für 37 Schleifen allerdings in sehr gute Hände gegeben..



obi-wan-mtb schrieb:


> Erh, gebrauchtes XTR m900 das neue gold?
> 
> Guter zustand, aber doch...?!?!
> *
> ...


----------



## MadProetchen (17. Februar 2012)

was so'n bißchen politur doch ausmacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (18. Februar 2012)

man man, und mich will hier wer noch von den 30,- Euro runterhandeln...
Ich glaub' ich stell auch bei bucht.com ein


----------



## Deleted 30552 (18. Februar 2012)

runtergerocktes zeug gibts eben schon genug auf dem markt

die xtr schaltwerke bei ebay macht jedoch einen neuwertigen eindruck. so wie man ihn nur selten findet

dann reinigt eure teile penibel und poliert sie auf, ehe ihr sie anbietet


----------



## black-panther (18. Februar 2012)

spaßresistent?


----------



## black-panther (18. Februar 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/320845662525...IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649&autorefresh=true
genau, was ich brauch... 
vll. nicht unbedingt in Gold aufgewogen, aber für mich reichts...


----------



## newt3 (18. Februar 2012)

hihi, den wollte ich auch grad posten.
hatte ich auch auf den schirm aber eher so an 111 eur gedacht.
klar bis 150 kann man schon ausgeben aber 221 ist schon sehr stolz zumal die felgen nun auch keine totalen favoriten sind.
->aber xtr radsätze sind inzwischen recht rar gesäht in der bucht. wer was hat, weiß was er hat und verkauft es nicht.

---
ps: hab hier 'nen xtr 950er mit 517 in 28 loch(v+h) stehen. vielleicht sollte ich da auch mal diese summe ansetzen...
oder einfach stehen lassen.


----------



## S-BEND (19. Februar 2012)

das hat sich der gewinner dieser auktion sicherlich auch anders vorgestellt 
da haben sich zwei "gefunden", die auf teufel komm raus den artikel haben
 wollten und einen absurd hohen betrag gesetzt haben. zwischen dem dritten
und dem zweiten liegen schon saftige 540 euro 

http://offer.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&_trksid=p4340.l2565&rt=nc&item=260954040235

p.s.
hat nichts mit fahrräder zu tun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30552 (19. Februar 2012)

black-panther schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/320845662525...IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649&autorefresh=true
> genau, was ich brauch...
> vll. nicht unbedingt in Gold aufgewogen, aber für mich reichts...




was auffällt. in letzter zeit verkaufen immer mehr (unschuldige) frauen retro-teile bei ebay 

fast jeder hat heutzutage ein smartphone. nur für ebay kam noch einmal das 10 jahre alte 1 megapixel handy zum einsatz

Mavic M231  ... paßt zu GT


----------



## Ianus (19. Februar 2012)

Matze010 schrieb:


> was auffällt. in letzter zeit verkaufen immer mehr (unschuldige) frauen retro-teile bei ebay



Ja... ist mir auch aufgefallen. Vier Teile meines Colnagoaufbaus liefen alle über Konten von weiblichen Ebay-Nutzern...

... allerdings habe ich selten Artikel so schnell und vor allem perfekt verpackt geschickt bekommen wie bei diesen Auktionen..... allesamt.


----------



## MKAB (19. Februar 2012)

Matze010 schrieb:


> nur für ebay kam noch einmal das 10 jahre alte 1 megapixel handy zum einsatz



Das liebe ich ja auch sehr... 
Trotzdem bringen gerade die Auktionen dann aber oft ordentlich Kohle


----------



## black-panther (19. Februar 2012)

Matze010 schrieb:


> was auffällt. in letzter zeit verkaufen immer mehr (unschuldige) frauen retro-teile bei ebay


dito.



Matze010 schrieb:


> fast jeder hat heutzutage ein smartphone. nur für ebay kam noch einmal das 10 jahre alte 1 megapixel handy zum einsatz


also wenn ich mein Galaxy Tab raushole, dann kommen auch keine besseren Fotos bei raus... ändert natürlich nix an der Tatsache, dass sehr viele in letzter Zeit mit solch beschissenen Fotos aufwarten, und auch auf Nachfrage kommt nix besseres...



Matze010 schrieb:


> Mavic M231 ... paßt zu GT


ach nee 


Apropos Smartphone... last-minute-bidding funktioniert mit mobilem I-net nicht wirklich gut... http://www.ebay.de/itm/140700272724?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## MKAB (19. Februar 2012)

S-BEND schrieb:


> ...
> da haben sich zwei "gefunden", die auf teufel komm raus den artikel haben wollten...



Wenns mal so ist 

Könnte auch die "klassische Masche" sein, bei dem ein befreundeter Bieter ein absurd hohes Gebot abgibt
und dann entweder kurz vor Ende zurückzieht oder aus irgendwelchen anderen Gründen der Artikel dann doch
dem nächsten/unterlegenen Bieter angeboten wird...

Man müsste mal beobachten, wer eine Bewertung für den Artikel dann abgibt ggf.:
Der Bieter mit der 10er-Bewertung, der mit der 553er oder sogar nur der mit der 19er...


----------



## mightyEx (19. Februar 2012)

black-panther schrieb:


> also wenn ich mein Galaxy Tab raushole, dann kommen auch keine besseren Fotos bei raus...



Hängt wohl etwas von der Technik ab. Mein N8 macht zumindest vernünftige Foto- u. Video-Aufnahmen. Aber selbst das ist schon nicht mehr state of the the art. Heute müssen es schon 1080P HD-Videos und 10 MPix Foto's sein . Hauptsache die Hardware stimmt, sonst kann 1080P auch schlechter als PAL sein .
Da staune ich immer über meine alte C5050Z - die kann selbst aus 5MPix ein top Bild zaubern


----------



## Stadtkind (19. Februar 2012)

http://www.ebay.it/itm/TELAIO-CINEL...ciclette&hash=item2c62f4a238&autorefresh=true


hmm...


----------



## hendr1k (19. Februar 2012)

aus dem Sperrmüll gezogen ?


----------



## Stadtkind (19. Februar 2012)

Contrary to common myth, Cino Cinelli was not the one who founded the  Cinelli bicycle business. The first Cinelli branded bikes were actually  built and sold by his older brother Giotto Cinelli. Very little is known about these bikes. According to Andrea Cinelli (_ed. note: son of Cino Cinelli_), very few of these early bikes exist. But thanks to the Internet, at least two more have been found. 
http://cinellionly.blogspot.com/2010/02/giotto-cinelli.html

Schrott ist nicht gleich Schrott ;-)


----------



## Deleted 30552 (19. Februar 2012)

scheinbar so etwas wie das C26 unter den Damenrädern

einer hat sein gebot von 2.222 Euro zurückgenommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-BEND (19. Februar 2012)

MKAB schrieb:


> Wenns mal so ist



ja, der beschiss lauert überall... ich hatte hier lediglich zwei durchgeknallte
sammler mit zuviel geld vor augen...


----------



## stefanxy1 (22. Februar 2012)

Cook Pedalen in USA


----------



## black-panther (22. Februar 2012)




----------



## Fillet_Steel (27. Februar 2012)

Das wird dann gleich das nächste Kapitel - wobei der Vorbau wenigstens selten und in schönem Zustand ist...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cook-Bros-T...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item2c633e838b


----------



## MKAB (28. Februar 2012)

Titanfreak schrieb:


> Das wird dann gleich das nächste Kapitel - wobei der Vorbau wenigstens selten und in schönem Zustand ist...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cook-Bros-T...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item2c633e838b



Hatte ich mir schon gedacht bei dem Hundeknochen...

Das Beste aber ist (trotz 391$, also Dreihunderteinundneunzig Dollar  !!!):



> *Reserve not met*


  oder


----------



## Fillet_Steel (28. Februar 2012)

Jo das stimmt...
Aber 1550$ für die abgeranzten Cook Brothers Pedale ist extrem


----------



## schnegg314 (29. Februar 2012)

http://www.ebay.ch/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251007368008&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:CH:1123


----------



## Deleted 30552 (29. Februar 2012)

verkäufer möchte käufer abzocken, 

daraufhin verarschen bieter den verkäufer

ne andere erklärung fällt mir nicht ein


die bieter zahlen natürlich nie. aber erst einmal wird vom verkäufer die verkaufsprovision abgebucht


----------



## mauricer (29. Februar 2012)

schnegg314 schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.ch/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251007368008&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:CH:1123



das ist doch martin, der hier kürzlich das attitude gossamer angeboten hat... sieht ja ziemlich seriös aus.

vg

Moritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AgentKlein (29. Februar 2012)

Vielleicht ein ebay account-hack?


----------



## Deleted 30552 (29. Februar 2012)

eine provokative Auktion, die auf die Mißstände bei ebay hinweisen soll?

hatte vielleicht Olli seine Finger im Spiel?


----------



## MKAB (29. Februar 2012)

Das ist die merkwürdigste Auktion, die je gesehen habe... 

Wegen der tatsächlichen Gebote sogar noch besser als das "W-Lan Kabel" damals...

Die Fragen und Antworten sind auch geil


----------



## mauricer (29. Februar 2012)

ich hatte ihm gemailt und er hat sich grad gemeldet. ist ihm wohl ein Fehler unterlaufen. 

vg

Moritz


----------



## black-panther (4. März 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/270921457356...IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649&autorefresh=true
1993 Rocky Ti Bolt 17,5" Ã  â¬ 2.110,-
krass.


----------



## Protorix (4. März 2012)

dafür bekommst mein suzi auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Learoy (4. März 2012)

Nur dass man mit dem TiBolt im Gegensatz zu dem Suzi auch wirklich was anfangen kann. 

Extremer Preis, fernab jedweder Realität.


----------



## Deleted 30552 (4. März 2012)

wenn ich der verkäufer wäre, würde ich für das geld erst einmal in den urlaub fliegen


----------



## LVM (5. März 2012)

... oder die Einschusslöcher in der Wand mal von einem Verputzer beseitigen lassen.


----------



## black-panther (5. März 2012)

Quatsch, das ist moderne Architektur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Auf Urlaub fliegen? Hm, oder auf 'nen guten Wechselkurs warten, in Forint tauschen und 'nen Suzi ab Werk kaufen


----------



## Zaskar1998 (5. März 2012)

Ist denn der Preis hier gerechtfertigt ? 

was meint ihr dazu  ??

http://www.ebay.de/itm/110829284650?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## felixdelrio (5. März 2012)

Zaskar1998 schrieb:


> Ist denn der Preis hier gerechtfertigt ?
> 
> was meint ihr dazu  ??
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/110829284650?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



Nee, das ist doch aus Plastik. Viel zu teuer!


----------



## black-panther (6. März 2012)

Naja, Trimble eben...
Aber die Auto-Übersetzung ist mal genial


----------



## Tilli-The-Kid (12. März 2012)

Ich kann mich an Preise um die 32,- euro erinnern. man man man

http://www.ebay.de/itm/270923573533?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## argh (12. März 2012)

Mein Händler hat davon etliche Kisten verkauft und sich gefreut was für einer Wertsteigung die ausgesetzt waren...


----------



## obi-wan-mtb (12. März 2012)

Ich sage nichst dabei:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atzepenga (13. März 2012)

Tilli-The-Kid schrieb:


> Ich kann mich an Preise um die 32,- euro erinnern. man man man
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/270923573533?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



...und so deutlich länger halten tut die auch nicht...


----------



## t.schneider (13. März 2012)

atzepenga schrieb:


> ...und so deutlich länger halten tut die auch nicht...


 
ich hab mal 10stk für 160,- gekauft, 8 habe ich noch. ab in den safe damit...unglaublich


----------



## atzepenga (14. März 2012)

t.schneider schrieb:


> ich hab mal 10stk für 160,- gekauft, 8 habe ich noch. ab in den safe damit...unglaublich



Ich habe die im Fahrradkuriereinsatz gefahren,mein empfinden war das sie anderthalb mal mehr Laufleistung hat als z.B. eine hochwertige Shimanokette?!
Dafür aber zweieinhalb mal soviel kostet

Grüße Simon


----------



## t.schneider (14. März 2012)

habe sie bei einem ausverkauf am letzten tag halt zu dem preis mitgenommen, laden wurde geschlossen und die waren noch über. habe sie vorher mal gefahren und ehrlich: laufleistung am mtb fast gleich, am rr hab ich sie ca 7,5k km gefahren, wäre mir heute aber keinen aufpreis von 15,- zu einer hg93 wert.

ps: ich verkauf die dinger nicht...


----------



## Ianus (19. März 2012)

Zwar Rennradteile, aber mittlerweile auch recht happig 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Shimano-Dura...ahrradteile&hash=item4ab50442ce#ht_580wt_1165


----------



## atzepenga (20. März 2012)

Manche investieren halt doch noch in Gold
http://www.ebay.de/itm/230758813706...:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_14603wt_1185

Obwohl ich einen höheren Preis erwartet habe?!


----------



## AgentKlein (20. März 2012)

atzepenga schrieb:


> Manche investieren halt doch noch in Gold
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/230758813706...:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_14603wt_1185
> 
> Obwohl ich einen höheren Preis erwartet habe?!



Selten so etwas grausliges gesehen.....gut, dass man guten Geschmack immer noch nicht kaufen kann.:kotz:


----------



## atzepenga (20. März 2012)

Ach an einem schwarzem Carbonbike könnte das schon edel aussehen,ein Freund von mir hat ein Kestrel TriBike mit echt vergoldeten Campateilen das macht schon was her...
Aber sowas kann man ja nicht fahren


----------



## AgentKlein (20. März 2012)

atzepenga schrieb:


> Ach an einem schwarzem Carbonbike könnte das schon edel aussehen,ein Freund von mir hat ein Kestrel TriBike mit echt vergoldeten Campateilen das macht schon was her...
> Aber sowas kann man ja nicht fahren



Da magst du recht haben, aber ich finde, die Shimano Teile sehen nicht wirklich professionell edel-vergoldet aus. Naja....und der "Bling-Bling" Effekt ist nicht wirklich jedermanns Sache. Aber hey: Jeder Jeck ist anders und über Geschmack läßt sich trefflich streiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atzepenga (20. März 2012)

Du ich muss es auch nicht haben,nur wenn ich schon alles hätte und dringend Schwarzgeld vorm Finanzamt retten müsste
Aber mein letzter Traum,ein TiBolt wird ja momentan eh wie Platin gehandelt


----------



## AgentKlein (20. März 2012)

"Mein letzter Traum....." Hehe, das sagen sie alle hier und irgendwann steht doch wieder ein neues Rad im Keller. Zufällig natürlich.*lacht*


----------



## atzepenga (20. März 2012)

AgentKlein schrieb:


> "Mein letzter Traum....." Hehe, das sagen sie alle hier und irgendwann steht doch wieder ein neues Rad im Keller. Zufällig natürlich.*lacht*



Naja bis zum TiBolt ist es noch ein langer Weg,bei dem man sich ja irgendwie die Zeit vertreiben muss


----------



## Learoy (20. März 2012)

Ich glaub das lag an der Rahmengröße des TiBolts, anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären. 17,5" dürfte ähnlich selten sein wie 21". Normal war der Preis jedenfalls nicht. Du brauchst 18,5", oder?


----------



## atzepenga (20. März 2012)

Learoy schrieb:


> Ich glaub das lag an der Rahmengröße des TiBolts, anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären. 17,5" dürfte ähnlich selten sein wie 21". Normal war der Preis jedenfalls nicht. Du brauchst 18,5", oder?



Hi
Eigentlich 19" aber mein DeKerf ist auch 18,5" und fährt sich auch sehr gut...

Grüße Simon


----------



## Zaskar1998 (20. März 2012)

XT Teile preislich auf dem Vormarsch .

Kann mich nicht erinnern das solche Kurbeln schon mal so hoch gehandelt wurden .

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180841096733


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atzepenga (21. März 2012)

Zaskar1998 schrieb:


> XT Teile preislich auf dem Vormarsch .
> 
> Kann mich nicht erinnern das solche Kurbeln schon mal so hoch gehandelt wurden .
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180841096733



Und dann auch noch diese DrecksKurbel:kotz:

Unglaublich!!!


----------



## AgentKlein (21. März 2012)

Auf ebay wundert mich nichts, aber auch überhaupt gar nichts mehr. Ich wette, man könnte aus Schei**e einen "kultigen" Rahmen basteln, "KLEIN ADROIT" draufschreiben, irgend eine "kultige story" erfinden und damit verdammt viel Geld verdienen. Also verwundern tut es einen nicht. Nicht wirklich. Ebay ist ne Sache für sich. Und wird es immer öfter.


----------



## black-panther (21. März 2012)

Hatte auch ein Auge auf die Kurbel zum vervollständigen meiner 739 Gruppe, aber nachdem die dann schon 'nen Tag vorher weit über 50,- stieg hab' ich mich auch gefragt 
Da müssen sich echt 2-4 dumme getroffen haben.


----------



## newt3 (21. März 2012)

die 5 loch variante ist sicher die schönere der 739er kurbel, die gabs ja auch in 4 loch
aber grundsätzlich ist sie im vergleich zur 730er und 737er eher häßlich.

preislich sollte die eigentlich in gutem zustand irgendwo zwischen 40 und 70 eur liegen.
hier eine die für etwas drunter wegging und kaum schlechter aussieht:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/330686279576
--------------------------------------------------------------------

ist schon heftig was es manchmal für ausreisser nach oben gibt.
und wenn du dir die gebote anguckst so sind da nicht nur 2 dumme sich da getroffen haben sondern im grunde 4 leute die über 70 eur liegen,,,und halt zwei die es dann über 90 zuende gebracht haben.

bieter aus dem ausland sollten es nicht gewesen sein, denn auslandsversand wurde ja nicht mit angeboten.


----------



## black-panther (21. März 2012)

newt3 schrieb:


> hier eine die für etwas drunter wegging und kaum schlechter aussieht:
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/330686279576


 
Argh; danke, jetzt hast du mir weh getan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 das war nur ein paar Tage bevor ich wusste, dass ich die Kurbel brauchen werde...



newt3 schrieb:


> bieter aus dem ausland sollten es nicht gewesen sein, denn auslandsversand wurde ja nicht mit angeboten.


Naja, nicht unbedingt. Ich ersteigere öfter mal Sachen, bei denen Versand nur nach D angegeben ist. Höfliche Nachfrage hilft da meist weiter.


----------



## Deleted 30552 (21. März 2012)

AgentKlein schrieb:


> Auf ebay wundert mich nichts, aber auch überhaupt gar nichts mehr. Ich wette, man könnte aus Schei**e einen "kultigen" Rahmen basteln, "KLEIN ADROIT" draufschreiben, irgend eine "kultige story" erfinden und damit verdammt viel Geld verdienen.



oder Klein Pulse:

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/bayern/fahrraeder/herren/u161838

(ist mir nur gerade begegnet)


----------



## stoppi_71 (21. März 2012)

Das Klein ist aber schon original, oder?


----------



## black-panther (21. März 2012)

hätte jetzt auch '97er Pulse Comp gesagt...

die Beschreibung hingegen... 'Vollfederung' lol


----------



## Deleted 30552 (21. März 2012)

ok, doch kein fake


----------



## Tilli-The-Kid (23. März 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/PAUL-Beer-is...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item33735a1929


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (23. März 2012)

ist noch nicht verkauft...


----------



## Tilli-The-Kid (23. März 2012)

black-panther schrieb:


> ist noch nicht verkauft...


Allein schon der Versuch


----------



## black-panther (23. März 2012)

Horrende Preisvorstellungen haben viele...
Aber interessant für diesen Thread ist, was Leute wirklich geboten/gezahlt haben.


----------



## golo120 (23. März 2012)

Tilli-The-Kid schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/PAUL-Beer-is...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item33735a1929



...immerhin kostenloser Versand


----------



## atzepenga (23. März 2012)

golo120 schrieb:


> ...immerhin kostenloser Versand



Na denn


----------



## Tilli-The-Kid (23. März 2012)

atzepenga schrieb:


> Na denn



Stimmt das ändert natürlich alles, bin fast versucht zu bieten


----------



## Repairer (24. März 2012)

Hi,

ich hab' da bezüglich eines Satz Reifens eine Frage an euch.

Ich baue mir gerade mein eigenes Retro MTB mit kompletter Deore LX M563 Gruppe zusammen.
Der Rahmen ist von Cat's und besteht aus Tange Stahlrohren.
Der Laufradsatz ist jetzt fertig eingespeicht un der nächste Schritt ist jetzt die Bereifung.

Frage: Welche Reifen hat man im Jahr 1994 benützt?

Grüße aus dem Schwarzwald


----------



## huhue (24. März 2012)

Abgesehen davon das Du hier im falschen Faden bist, wäre ein Foto nicht schlecht.
Mach doch 'nen eigenen Faden dafür auf mit kleiner aufbaubeschreibung und einem oder mehreren Fotos.
Ich bin zu der Zeit ausschliesslich Ritchey Reifen gefahren. (Z-Max)

Greetz Daniel


----------



## Deleted 30552 (24. März 2012)

Skinwall-Reifen. als die mit den hellen seitenflanken. und die preise für neue, ungefahrene marken-skinwall-reifen aus dieser zeit passen dann doch wieder in diesen thread

ansonsten sind ja noch schwarze panaracer smoke und panaracer dart erhältlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zaskar1998 (24. März 2012)

P A U L   

http://www.ebay.de/itm/220978676353?ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1435.l2649


----------



## Klein-Holgi (24. März 2012)

Ich dachte, das wäre ein normaler Kurs, habs dann einfach aus meiner "Beobachten-Liste" gelöscht, die Bremshebel fand ich dagegen richtig günstig für paarundachtzig...aber ich kenn mich preislich nicht wirklich aus mit dem gefrästen Zeug, ich wundere mich nur manchmal über die Preise...bei diesem Schaltwerk allerdings nicht...


----------



## Fillet_Steel (24. März 2012)

...also nachdem gebrauchte Paul Schaltwerke in der US Bucht für 500+ Dollars weggehen war das ein fairer Kurs


----------



## Ketterechts (31. März 2012)

Für *EINE* LX STI ??

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Shimano-Deor...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item43ae4b0e6a


----------



## nafetsgurk (31. März 2012)

kaum zu glauben...


----------



## Guru (31. März 2012)

Nojo, so schlimm find ich die Preisentwicklung aber in letzter Zeit wieder nicht. Nur bei bestimmten Teilen und Marken ist's hochgegangen. Diese Ausreißer hier fördern natürlich die selektive Wahrnehmung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fujisan (31. März 2012)

1991er Cannondale - m.M.n. horrende Preisvorstellung, auch wenn es als NOS eingestellt ist. Ist doch kein KLEIN...


----------



## argh (31. März 2012)

Fujisan schrieb:


> 1991er Cannondale - m.M.n. horrende Preisvorstellung, auch wenn es als NOS eingestellt ist. Ist doch kein KLEIN...



Der Preis ist wirklich heftig. 

Aber immerhin kommt´s mit dem farblich passenden Tacho...


----------



## S-BEND (31. März 2012)

die auktion ist beendet und hat 0 bieter bzw. keinen käufer.
ist mir schleierhaft, warum sowas ihr gepostet wird.


----------



## Deleted 30552 (31. März 2012)

dürfte doch etwa dem damaligen Ladenpreis entsprechen


----------



## zagato (31. März 2012)

hallo,
zu teuer? vielleicht auch nicht. alles nos.
der ladenpreis war (ich habe gerade die abb. in bike 6/90 vorliegen) mit xt 5600 dm. 
und eines der ersten fullys.


----------



## coredump (2. April 2012)

S-Works Steel

http://www.ebay.de:80/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280846586125

Aber OK es ist schon ein sehr schönes Rad.


----------



## ClassicLine (2. April 2012)

wieder Neuichkeiten vom Exclusiv Bike parts Verkäufer......

http://www.ebay.de/itm/FAVORIT-DIAM...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item231bcd155f

wenn man sich von dem Parts fürn Bike ordert hat man wohl soviel investiert wie für ein Eigenheim


----------



## Fillet_Steel (2. April 2012)

sowas findet man wohl im lokalen Kleinanzeigenteil unter 100 Euro - aber mit Fahrrad als Bonus druntergebaut...


----------



## mightyEx (2. April 2012)

ClassicLine schrieb:


> wieder Neuichkeiten vom Exclusiv Bike parts Verkäufer......
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/FAVORIT-DIAM...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item231bcd155f
> 
> wenn man sich von dem Parts fürn Bike ordert hat man wohl soviel investiert wie für ein Eigenheim



So ein Teil hab ich auch noch an meinem Diamant. Ich glaube aber, dass hier die Kommastellen etwas falsch gesetzt wurden.


----------



## ClassicLine (2. April 2012)

mightyEx schrieb:


> So ein Teil hab ich auch noch an meinem Diamant. Ich glaube aber, dass hier die Kommastellen etwas falsch gesetzt wurden.



ich glaube nicht das der Verkäufer das komma verkehrt gesetzt hat....

wie gesagt der exclusiv Vip verkäufer bot auch XT daumis vor monaten für 500 euro an^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ClassicLine (2. April 2012)

was für ne Schande ein Delta als händler so anzubieten und das für den Preis! das die kette am oberen schaltwerkritzel schleift. wer fährt auch am kurbelritzel kein und auf der kassette klein? allein schon die kurbel.bää....bei dem rad kann man einfach alles bis auf den rahmen in die tonne knallen!

http://www.ebay.de/itm/CANNONDALE-D...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item231b8d9462

und das ding steht schon mehrere wochen zu verkauf


----------



## newt3 (2. April 2012)

vielleicht sollten wir hier bald noch einen
"ui, dass wird aber teuer angeboten"- thread aufmachen.
danach dann pauschal 98% aller sofort-kauf ebay gebraucht angeboten an fahrrädern hier verlinken......

ich dachte mal der thread hier ist dazu da beendete auktionen zu listen bei denen ein artikel deutlich über üblichem marktwert rausgegangen ist. sprich wo irgend 'nen depp arg viel geboten hat. eigentlich sogar zwei deppen weil der zweitbieter ist ja auch nur 'nen eur drunter.
oder halt auch: hilfe mein nachbar hat für dieses cannondale 499 eur ausgegeben. hat der händler ihn übers ohr gehauen oder war die investition zum aktuelle zeitpunkt gar besser als sein geld in gold zu investieren.

@ClassicLine
da gibts doch weit aus schlimmeres als, wenn auf einem verkaufsbild ein 'verbotener' gang drin ist...
bei dem rad dort zB der grausame vorbau und die lenkerstellung samt schalthebeln und lenkerhörnchen.

und was den preis angeht: tja, bei welchem händler steht schon ein gebrauchtes cannondale. für markenräder verlangen händler halt gebraucht oft saftige preise. das mit den knapp 80 oder 100 eur die man von privat an privat für so 'nen rad guten gewissens verlangen/zahlen sollte nicht zu verglichen.
rennräder sind da auch immer ein gutes beispiel. gut geputzt mit arabesque gruppe steht so ein 30 jahre altes koga oder was auch immer für 600-800 eur beim händler - privat oder im auktionshaus bringt es eher 180-250.


----------



## black-panther (3. April 2012)

Wie spektakulär, ein Diamant-Schaltwerk für 18,- Euro  Übersehe ich da irgendetwas, oder hast du nur falsch verlinkt?



newt3 schrieb:


> vielleicht sollten wir hier bald noch einen
> "ui, dass wird aber teuer angeboten"- thread aufmachen.


Mit etwas Ironie gelesen, trifft es das wiedermal auf den Punkt: der Sinn dieses Threads wurde klassisch verfehlt. Noch immer geht es hier um Teile, für die jemand wirklich horrende Preise gezahlt hat und nicht um die übertriebenen Preisvorstellungen so mancher Anbieter.


----------



## mightyEx (3. April 2012)

black-panther schrieb:


> Wie spektakulär, ein Diamant-Schaltwerk für 18,- Euro  Übersehe ich da irgendetwas, oder hast du nur falsch verlinkt?



Gestern stand es für 1790,-  drin  . Deshalb ja auch mein Einwand mit der Kommastelle.


----------



## black-panther (3. April 2012)

ah, das erklärt einiges


----------



## elsepe (6. April 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Shimano-STX-...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item43ae806971

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Shimano-STX-...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item43ae806e5f


----------



## MKAB (8. April 2012)

Kaum zu glaube, dass (1) jemand auf die Idee kommt, _diese_ STIs getrennt anzubieten, dass 
sich dafür dann (2) jeweils 10 Interessenten gefunden haben und dann (3) auch noch diese
Beträge für STX-Komponenten investiert wurden 


Zur Diskussion:
Ich persönlich finde es aber auch durchaus in Ordnung, wenn man - eine _realistische_ Gebotshistorie vorausgesetzt - auch Angebote postet, 
die noch am Laufen sind, WENN bereits ein deutlich überhöhtes Preisniveau erreicht ist. Ich finde es z.B. immer wieder spannend, solche noch
laufenden Auktionen dann noch bis zum "bitteren" Ende zu verfolgen 

Auch wenn ja immer wieder einige davon dann vorzeitig beendet werden - es spiegelt ja immerhin eine gewisse "Investitions-Bereitschaft" für
bestimmte Komponenten am aktuellen Markt wieder...

Völlig überzogene "Sofort-Kauf"-Angebote halte ich in diesem Thread aber auch für fehlplatziert.


----------



## Deleted 30552 (8. April 2012)

elsepe schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Shimano-STX-...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item43ae806971
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Shimano-STX-...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item43ae806e5f



wird man jetzt mit STX Teilen reich?


----------



## Sascha31 (8. April 2012)

Matze010 schrieb:


> wird man jetzt mit STX Teilen reich?



Unglaublich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## newt3 (8. April 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/290691173105

->klar ein schönes altes rad und irgendwie auch verständlich das nostalgiker dafür geld geben aber die summe hätt ich diesem rad dann so doch nicht zugetraut.

--------------
zur stx:
ich sag mal so, wenn du ein gut erhaltenes rad von damals - ca 1994 - hast und zerstörst aus irgendwelchen gründen eine stx sti kann man für einen ersatz auf einer seite schon 30 eur ausgeben.
immerhin optisch stimmige und timekorrekte technik - das hat schon was für sich. klar lx gibts auch in 7x 3x, sieht als 560er oder 563er noch schöner aus als die stx und hat deutlich weniger kunstoffteile aber wenn du ein rad mit stx hast und willst es original halten....

dennoch heftig - der höchstbieter hat ja tatsächlich auch beide gekauft und mit versand sind's um die 80.

ist halt wieder so ein ebay phänomen ab 1 eur.
stellst du dagegen ein paar für 35 eur startpreis rein wirst sie vermutlich trotz guten bildern, umfangreicher beschreibung und technisch einwandfreiem zustand erst beim fünften oder sechsten mal überhaupt los.


----------



## wtb_rider (9. April 2012)

yeehaw!!!

http://www.ebay.de/itm/190662084818?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

gruss kay


----------



## Klein-Holgi (9. April 2012)

Das muss ich mir erst nochmal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen....600 Euro für EINE Bremse? Respekt. Die Auktion heb ich mir auf, wenn ich irgendwo mal wieder für verrückt erklärt werde....

(gabs nicht hier in dem Thema mal das Bild wo so um die 10 Stück schön kreisförmig angeordnet waren? )


----------



## wtb_rider (9. April 2012)

klar gibts das.
aber das ist mittlerweile dann schon eher der normalpreis. vor allem bei einer toggle cam.
aber der kreisbesitzer ist ein kleines licht gegen so ein zwei andere kandidaten.
was bin ich denn dann? mit meoinen 2 bremslein?
aber immerhin.
gruss kay


----------



## Klein-Holgi (9. April 2012)

...ich habs gefunden ab Beitrag 559 usw....die dortige NOS Version ging für 757.- Euro weg...Zeit zum Rechner runterfahren...normalerweise sollte jemanden mit 10+ Bikes, der sowieso schon einen "Knall" haben muss, nichts mehr wundern, aber das mit den Bremsen haut mich echt um...ich finde sie auch noch relativ hässlich, aber mit der Meinung bin ich wohl alleine


----------



## wtb_rider (9. April 2012)

bist du!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## korehead (10. April 2012)

verkauft Haus und Auto, schickt die Kinder fort 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


----------



## Sascha31 (10. April 2012)

korehead schrieb:


> verkauft Haus und Auto, schickt die Kinder fort
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en



 Ich geh schonmal die Schatzkiste ausbuddeln


----------



## Tilli-The-Kid (10. April 2012)

Die erste Zeile ist die beste 

Zitat: in echtem Geld hahaha
Naja, was macht man also gut 20 Jahre später, ein bisschen polieren, euro hinter den damaligen VK. schreiben und in der Bucht dann fischen gehen. 
.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/150794252083?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## black-panther (10. April 2012)

Und wieder nur 'ne überzogene Preisvorstellung statt etwas, in das wirklich schon jemand investiert hat.


----------



## Deleted 30552 (10. April 2012)

Tilli-The-Kid schrieb:


> Die erste Zeile ist die beste
> 
> Zitat: in echtem Geld hahaha
> Naja, was macht man also gut 20 Jahre später, ein bisschen polieren, euro hinter den damaligen VK. schreiben und in der Bucht dann fischen gehen.
> ...




das ganze ist wohl eher so zu verstehen, daß der verkäufer über den preis verhandeln möchte, statt einen preis vorzugeben

das man so ein bike nicht für 300 euro hergeben möchte, dürfte klar sein.


----------



## AgentKlein (10. April 2012)

Matze010 schrieb:


> das ganze ist wohl eher so zu verstehen, daß der verkäufer über den preis verhandeln möchte, statt einen preis vorzugeben
> 
> das man so ein bike nicht für 300 euro hergeben möchte, dürfte klar sein.



Mag sein dass der VK über den Preis verhandeln möchte, aber wer mit knapp 5 Riesen "Verhandlungsbasis" ins Rennen geht, hat einfach eine schwer verschobene Wahrnehmung. Da wäre es schon mehr als unrealistisch mit VHB 3000 ins Rennen zu gehen. Aber 5000? Einfach lächerlich, darüber kann man nicht mal müde lächeln. Das traurige ist nur mal wieder, dass ebay nach dem zweiten Versuch wieder fürstlich Einstellgebühr verdient. Dem VK kann eh keiner helfen. Aber Größenwahnsinn ist manchmal heilbar. Jedenfalls wünsche ich es dem VK innig.


----------



## LVM (14. April 2012)

AgentKlein schrieb:


> Aber Größenwahnsinn ist manchmal heilbar. Jedenfalls wünsche ich es dem VK innig.



das passt auch hier:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/130679948924?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## black-panther (15. April 2012)

nicht übel... das letzte Stumpi epic ging für ca. 223,- weg, da kann er mit den 999,- lange warten.


----------



## AgentKlein (15. April 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/120891049279...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_2516wt_1185

Mein lieber Herr Gesangsverein!:


----------



## black-panther (15. April 2012)

Der Kurs steigt auch...
http://www.ebay.de/itm/140736886509?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
ich glaub' ich lagere meine noch ein wenig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AgentKlein (15. April 2012)

black-panther schrieb:


> Der Kurs steigt auch...
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/140736886509?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> ich glaub' ich lagere meine noch ein wenig



Ich glaub, ich fall bald tot vom Stuhl. Nachdem ich natürlich erst vom Glauben abgekommen bin!(bezogen auf das beendete ebay Angebot)

*Sprachlos ist*


----------



## huhue (15. April 2012)

Mann da sind meine Ja jetzt zum Schnäppchenpreis rausgegangen...

Greetz Daniel


----------



## höhenangst (15. April 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/230772801376?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Spiderham (15. April 2012)

höhenangst schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/230772801376?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Manche investieren in Gold, andere in... Krank-O-Matic


----------



## Deleted 30552 (15. April 2012)

black-panther schrieb:


> Der Kurs steigt auch...
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/140736886509?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> ich glaub' ich lagere meine noch ein wenig




gebrauchte zu finden, ist kein problem

neue, ungefahrene zu finden, hingegen schon 


und wenn gut erhaltene schon für 60 euro weggehen ...


----------



## MKAB (15. April 2012)

Spiderham schrieb:


> Manche investieren in Gold, andere in... Krank-O-Matic



*K*rank, ja 

Man hat ja schon mit dem Kopf geschüttelt, als sie anfingen, für 45+ wegzugehen...


----------



## Fujisan (16. April 2012)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> [...], aber das mit den Bremsen haut mich echt um...ich finde sie auch noch relativ hässlich, aber mit der Meinung bin ich wohl alleine



Nein, bist du nicht !


----------



## black-panther (16. April 2012)

Matze010 schrieb:


> gebrauchte zu finden, ist kein problem
> 
> neue, ungefahrene zu finden, hingegen schon
> 
> und wenn gut erhaltene schon für 60 euro weggehen ...


 
Oder auch mehr. Die letzten in sehr-sehr-... gut sind auch schon für 82+ weg gegangen.


----------



## Deleted 30552 (16. April 2012)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280846600411


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (16. April 2012)

aua.


----------



## AgentKlein (16. April 2012)

Matze010 schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280846600411



Schwerst augenkrebsverdächtig. Wer es mag....


----------



## Rahbari (16. April 2012)

Die 202 Euro für die Grafton Speed Controller heute gegen 18 Uhr dürften Marktpreis gewesen sein, oder? Ich konnte mich nicht durchringen, weil ich unsicher war, ob man nicht spezielle Canti-Züge braucht. Die Befestigungsschrauben dürften auch nicht mehr Original gewesen sein...


----------



## AgentKlein (22. April 2012)

Ohne Kommentar:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/120894338948...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_4153wt_1185


----------



## Ianus (22. April 2012)

AgentKlein schrieb:


> Ohne Kommentar:
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/120894338948...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_4153wt_1185



Naja, sowas kann schon mal vorkommen 

Ich war auf der Suche nach einem Dura-Ace 7403 Bremsensatz. Die gingen damals immer so um die 40-60Â Ã¼ber den Tresen. Gut dachte ich, dem Auktionsende kannste nicht beiwohnen, die Dinger sind aber dringlich, mit 96â¬ biste auf der sicheren Seite. Ich habe den Zuschlag auch erhalten, fÃ¼r 92â¬. Weder davor noch zeitnah danach ist ein Bremsenpaar so teuer verkauft worden. Der Zustand war gottseidank wirklich erstklassig.....


----------



## Koe (22. April 2012)

ich find das ja klasse.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/280864503667?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

ich hab auch noch einen satz und gebe sie auch gerne für weniger her.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## höhenangst (23. April 2012)

die ist natürlich in dem Zustand bestimmt seeehr selten  , aber doch ganz schön viel für ne Kassette 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120894824957&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNAE:1123


----------



## Fillet_Steel (23. April 2012)

Naja - auf ebay.com ist der normale Handelskurs für einen Super Record Schraubkranz in NOS eigentlich net unter 350$ - wenn Du da noch die 50th anniversary Ausführung dazurechnest kommt das marktgerecht hin - für Deutschland allerdings ungewöhnlich teuer...
Auf .com hätts dafür denk ich über 500$ gegeben - NOS ist halt schweineteuer - bei den Amis kostet auch ne NOS xtr 900 Kurbel 700$...


----------



## black-panther (23. April 2012)

auch ein stolzer Kurs, wie ich finde:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/190667119433?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## AgentKlein (23. April 2012)

black-panther schrieb:


> auch ein stolzer Kurs, wie ich finde:
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/190667119433?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



Das ist kein stolzer Preis. Ist so gut wie neu, also lt. VK ohne Kratzer etc., die OVP und Anleitung ist dabei....das ist ein gängiger Preis. Habe vor 2 Jahren in der Ami Bucht eins für 200 USD gekauft. Mit Zoll usw. war ich bei über 200 Euro.....das ist aber leider gängiger Preis für ein NOS und NIB XTR 900 SW. Jedenfalls lt. meiner Erfahrung.


----------



## Zaskar1998 (23. April 2012)

AgentKlein schrieb:


> Das ist kein stolzer Preis. Ist so gut wie neu, also lt. VK ohne Kratzer etc., die OVP und Anleitung ist dabei....das ist ein gängiger Preis. Habe vor 2 Jahren in der Ami Bucht eins für 200 USD gekauft. Mit Zoll usw. war ich bei über 200 Euro.....das ist aber leider gängiger Preis für ein NOS und NIB XTR 900 SW. Jedenfalls lt. meiner Erfahrung.





hier zum Vergleich mal ne Auktion von heute :

http://www.ebay.de/itm/150798784880?ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1435.l2649


----------



## MKAB (23. April 2012)

*B  I N G* *!!*


----------



## AgentKlein (23. April 2012)

Zaskar1998 schrieb:


> hier zum Vergleich mal ne Auktion von heute :
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/150798784880?ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1435.l2649



Dann lag ich mit meiner Einschätzung wohl ziemlich realistisch.....


----------



## Learoy (24. April 2012)

black-panther schrieb:


> auch ein stolzer Kurs, wie ich finde:
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/190667119433?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



In der Tat eher gÃ¼nstig. Ich hab im letzten Jahr schon Ã¼ber 300â¬ auf eBay fÃ¼r ein NOS 900er gesehen. Der VerkÃ¤ufer war hier aus dem Forum.

GÃ¼nstiger sind manchmal 910er, wenn nicht 900 mit in der Beschreibung steht. Mein NOS 910er hab ich fÃ¼r unter 100â¬ inkl. Porto aus Ãbersee geholt.


----------



## black-panther (24. April 2012)

Mh, hätte ich nicht gedacht, da für gute gebrauchte lange nicht soviel aufgerufen wird. Man lernt nie aus.


----------



## obi-wan-mtb (24. April 2012)

Zaskar1998 schrieb:


> hier zum Vergleich mal ne Auktion von heute :
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/150798784880?ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1435.l2649




Was kostete dann einer M900 neu in DM in 1994....?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dynatechrider (24. April 2012)

Super Preissteigerung, habe gerade mal in der Bike 8/94 nachgesehen Neupreis für das Schaltwerk lag damals zwischen 145,00 DM und 169,00 DM. Hätte man sich damals mal damit eingedeckt, währe besser gewesen als in Telecom Aktien zu investieren.Hoffentlich kommt das Teil wenigstens an einen würdigen Rahmen.


obi-wan-mtb schrieb:


> Was kostete dann einer M900 neu in DM in 1994....?


----------



## Deleted 30552 (24. April 2012)

"zwischen 145,00 DM und 169,00 DM"  ... bei den Discountern und Selbstmontage


laut Bike Workshop 1994  227 DM

die man sicherlich im kleinen bikeladen um die ecke auch tatsächlich bezahlen mußte.


----------



## AgentKlein (25. April 2012)

Dynatechrider schrieb:


> Hoffentlich kommt das Teil wenigstens an einen würdigen Rahmen.



.....in diesem Fall ist die Vitrine auch erlaubt.


----------



## MKAB (28. April 2012)

*Da geht bestimmt noch was:* Grafton Shifter Perches !!

In diesem Fall sei eine Ausnahme erlaubt, die Gebotshistorie erscheint  mMn unauffällig und bei
korrektem Ablauf ist jetzt bereits zumindest eine gewisse "Investier-Bereitschaft" erkennbar  

Also noch ganze 8 Tage zum Mitfiebern, Staunen, Wundern oder Kopfschütteln...


----------



## höhenangst (28. April 2012)

bei den Grafton gabs auch ne Sofortkaufoption für 320,- 


----------



## ogni (29. April 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/221005498305
Recht heftig oder habe ich was verpasst? 
Ist in letzter Zeit mal eine 951 hg geendet (5 Arm-spider)?

Gruß


----------



## MKAB (29. April 2012)

Meiner Erfahrung nach ist der erzielte Preis für das XTR-Kurbel-Set im normalen bzw. noch vertretbaren Rahmen...


----------



## Henning W (29. April 2012)

Die XTR Kurbel mit Innenlager war geradezu ein Schnäppchen ! Da hast du aber was verpasst, sowas geht auch deulich > EUR 200,-- weg.


----------



## Learoy (29. April 2012)

Richtig war jedenfalls die Annahme, dass der RM-Rahmen hier sicher reingehen wÃ¼rde:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/ws/eBayISAPI..._id=337405250631&mfe=sidebar&autorefresh=true

1221â¬ fÃ¼r ein SuziQ.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Protorix (29. April 2012)

und? soll das so viel sein?...


----------



## Learoy (29. April 2012)

Kommt drauf an. Ich finde 1200â¬ fÃ¼r einen praktisch unbrauchbaren Rahmen ziemlich viel Geld. Dass die Suzis nix zum Fahren sind, hat die Zeit ja gezeigt.


----------



## huhue (29. April 2012)

Ist halt 'ne Fehlkonstuktion für die Gallerie oder so einen schicken Katalogaufbau...  der dann irgendwo rumsteht.


----------



## zaskar-le (29. April 2012)

Ein Zeitzeugnis, sehr selten, dann noch dieser Zustand. Ich find's angemessen.


----------



## torte (30. April 2012)

Top Angebot 

Ich hab auch noch eins, erheblich besser ausgestattet, abzugeben

Meins

Angebote bitte via PM


----------



## Deleted 30552 (30. April 2012)

Learoy schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an. Ich finde 1200 für einen praktisch unbrauchbaren Rahmen ziemlich viel Geld. Dass die Suzis nix zum Fahren sind, hat die Zeit ja gezeigt.



ist eh was fürs wohnzimmer. und nicht zum runterfahren

der käufer hat ganz sicher mehrere bikes, die sich besser für den alltag und training eignen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -SHREDDER- (30. April 2012)

Dynatechrider schrieb:


> Super Preissteigerung, habe gerade mal in der Bike 8/94 nachgesehen Neupreis für das Schaltwerk lag damals zwischen 145,00 DM und 169,00 DM. Hätte man sich damals mal damit eingedeckt, währe besser gewesen als in Telecom Aktien zu investieren



Bei vielen Preisen wird einem durchaus "schwindelig". Kann mich noch sehr gut an einen Laden erinnern, der viele Kultteile angeboten hatte. Das meiste in der Ladenvitrine. Fast alles aus der Produktpalette von Ringlé, Answer, Controltech, Grafton etc. Da sich nicht alles ohne weiteres verkaufen liess, ging er sukzessive mit dem Preis runter. So konnte man Kabelhänger (Mojos) für 5(!)DM erstehen! Einen Manitou Vorbau für 59,-- DM! 

Ich hätte ihm mal alles für einen Komplettpreis abkaufen sollen. Wäre wohl die beste Investiotion meines Lebens gewesen... 

Einige Teile von heute werden in 10 Jahren auch sicher heiss gehandelt werden. Man denke nur an SRAM X0 Red Win Schaltwerke und Shifter, Magura Gustav Ms (idealerweise in Kombination mit den originalen 2-Finger Bremshebeln), AVID Ultimate Carbon Bremsen in exotischen Farben (blau, grün, gelb oder rot), Shimano XTR Komponenten usw. usw.

Man(n) & Frau darf gespannt sein...


----------



## Ianus (30. April 2012)

huhue schrieb:


> Ist halt 'ne Fehlkonstuktion für die Gallerie oder so einen schicken Katalogaufbau...  der dann irgendwo rumsteht.



Es gibt nicht wenige Exemplare einer ganz bekannten Marke, die noch höhere Preise erzielen und die das gleiche Schicksal des Rumstehens ereilen


----------



## huhue (30. April 2012)

Ianus schrieb:


> Es gibt nicht wenige Exemplare einer ganz bekannten Marke, die noch höhere Preise erzielen und die das gleiche Schicksal des Rumstehens ereilen



Und det is sooo traurich... Aber vielleicht fahren sich die Dinger auch einfach nicht sonderlich jut...

Greetz Daniel


----------



## Deleted 30552 (30. April 2012)

thema: kultige rahmen aus alu, die nicht zur rissbildung neigen


----------



## obi-wan-mtb (6. Mai 2012)

Felge:





Schon für rennrad, aber doch...
http://www.ebay.de/itm/251048869758?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_949


----------



## Deleted 30552 (9. Mai 2012)

habe nur eine erklärung. der käufer ist blind

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261015867805


----------



## newt3 (9. Mai 2012)

*was gibt denn zu sehen was ich nicht seh?*

- klar es sind zwei verschiedene - ein 732er und ein 730er
- klar sie haben normale gebrauchspuren, sehen aber noch recht gut aus
- klar die eine schelle ist stark verblichen
- der deckel der linken sitz falsch drauf

vielleicht brauchte jemand genau diese zwei verschiedenen um seine paare vollständig zu machen... wär's jetzt 'nen 730 oder 732 pärchen so sind doch pi mal daumen 60 eur +/-20 inzwischen schon irgendwie marktpreis für gebrauchte


----------



## black-panther (10. Mai 2012)

Naja, vor 'ner Woche ging ein Paar 732 für unter 50 weg.
Bei diesem 732er ist das Rad wohl mal Kopf gestanden, die Delle in der Kappe ist wohl von Steinchen... Also 76 finde ich auch etwas hoch.
Aber da hat halt jemand wohl wirklich genau das gesucht; vielleicht auch eher den 730er, denn die gehen ja doch noch etwas seltener über den Tisch.


----------



## mauricer (10. Mai 2012)

ich hab selbst für ein paar sehr gute noch nie über 50 euro bezahlt/verlangt. 76 ist doch völlig übertrieben - zur bidding history sag ich jetzt mal nix.

vg

Moritz


----------



## atzepenga (10. Mai 2012)

Falls ich mal das Hobby aufgebe kauf ich mir eine einsame Insel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (10. Mai 2012)

Zum Thema XT-Daumies: die nachfolgenden bin ich ne längere Zeit im Forum nicht für 35 EUR los geworden, daher gingen sie irgendwann zu eBay.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/330711520150?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1559.l2649#ht_500wt_922

Hat mich natürlich gefreut, aber mit dem Kopf musste ich auch schütteln...

Grüße
Sebastian

Edit: gleiches gilt für den Umwerfer, im Forum wollte ihn für 35 EUR keiner haben - eBay: http://www.ebay.de/itm/330711518578?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1559.l2649#ht_500wt_922


----------



## Deleted 30552 (10. Mai 2012)

atzepenga schrieb:


> Falls ich mal das Hobby aufgebe kauf ich mir eine einsame Insel




und wir kommen alle mit


----------



## Tommi74 (10. Mai 2012)

Es gibt aber vermutlich auch deutlich weniger Forumsleser als Ebay-Nutzer, von daher kann das ja durchaus vorkommen dass es hier keiner haben will. 

Der Käufer wird vorher wohl nicht hier gewesen sein.

Bei mir ist es aber meistens andersherum. Sachen die ich im Forum gekauft habe, aber ggf. irgendwann viel später bei Ebay verkaufe (weil sie im Forum keiner haben wollte...), sind bei mir in der Regel ein Verlustgeschäft.


----------



## Ianus (10. Mai 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> Zum Thema XT-Daumies: die nachfolgenden bin ich ne längere Zeit im Forum nicht für 35 EUR los geworden, daher gingen sie irgendwann zu eBay.
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/330711520150?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1559.l2649#ht_500wt_922
> 
> ...



Du bist bei der Wahl Deiner Namen recht konsequent


----------



## Quen (10. Mai 2012)

Jörg, du Spaßvogel! 


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## stoppi_71 (10. Mai 2012)

Sebastian, an deiner Stelle wäre ich vorsichtiger mit der Veröffentlichung privater Daten. Könnten ja eines Tages gegen dich verwendet werden... 

Kleines Beispiel gefällig? An welches deiner Räder hast du denn das still und heimlich montiert?


----------



## Quen (10. Mai 2012)

Kommen ans Yeti. 

Nee, es gibt ja noch ein Arbeitsrad... Safety first!


----------



## Quen (10. Mai 2012)

Mal BTT: die waren ja oben schon mal genannt, als die Auktion noch lief...

http://www.ebay.de/itm/150801641553?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_922

Schon krank, oder?

Bei dem Zustand finde ich den Preis auch bemerkenswert...

http://www.ebay.de/itm/150801310231?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_922

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## mightyEx (10. Mai 2012)

stoppi_71 schrieb:


> ...vorsichtiger mit der Veröffentlichung privater Daten...



Solange jeder mit seinem Apfeltelefon (na gut, der Blechkopp der Androiden aber auch die Symbionten) und eingeschaltetem GPS Fotos macht und veröffentlicht ist einfach alles gut - nur nicht privat  . Gut, der Nutzer schaut dann manchmal dumm aus der Wäsche, wenn ich ihm sage, wo das Foto gemacht wurde und ob der Blitz ausgelöst hat oder auch nicht  . Exif macht's halt möglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Learoy (10. Mai 2012)

Btw. ich hab die Geodaten neulich extra gesucht und - schäm - nicht gefunden. Ich meine aber, mein Apfelphone zeichnet das auch gar nicht auf. Das Bild ist hier im Forum: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9461666&postcount=4515


----------



## Rahbari (10. Mai 2012)

137 USD für Klein-Griffe, die nicht Pre-Trek sind, finde ich auch ordentlich. 
http://item.mobileweb.ebay.de/viewitem?itemId=320899294940&kw=320899294940


----------



## Rahbari (10. Mai 2012)

Dafür, dass der Konusring fehlt (wo bekommt man den her?) auch ordentlich. 
http://item.mobileweb.ebay.de/viewitem?itemId=320884353419&kw=320884353419


----------



## AgentKlein (10. Mai 2012)

Rahbari schrieb:


> 137 USD für Klein-Griffe, die nicht Pre-Trek sind, finde ich auch ordentlich.
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.de/viewitem?itemId=320899294940&kw=320899294940



Bin zwar weder VK noch Käufer, aber mal rein interessehalber: Wie unterscheiden sich die Griffe aus der vor und der nach TREK Ära?

Danke


----------



## Rahbari (10. Mai 2012)

Sorry, ich dachte, dieses E ist erst bei den späten Modellen. Tatsächlich wohl andersrum. Trotzdem kranker Preis


----------



## mightyEx (11. Mai 2012)

Learoy schrieb:


> Btw. ich hab die Geodaten neulich extra gesucht und - schäm - nicht gefunden. Ich meine aber, mein Apfelphone zeichnet das auch gar nicht auf. Das Bild ist hier im Forum: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9461666&postcount=4515



Wenn das brav ausgeschaltet ist, wird auch nix in den Exif-Informationen gespeichert. Es würde aber nicht reichen, wenn man lediglich im IBC-Fotoalbum die Geodaten deaktiviert. Die sind nämlich trotzdem weiterhin im Bild. Mit dem passenden Browser-Plugin kann man sich dann die Location anzeigen lassen  .

Das Apfelphone zeichnet sehr wohl min. seit 3GS auf. Aber wie erwähnt, wenn das deaktiviert ist, dann natürlich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oppaunke (13. Mai 2012)

das ist mal ne ansage:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/110873526528?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

hätte ich nicht mit gerechnet.
christian


----------



## felixdelrio (13. Mai 2012)

OK ...

... dann behalte ich meine doch noch.


----------



## oppaunke (13. Mai 2012)

zumal das ding ohne die passende kette nicht wirklich zufriedenstellend funktioniert.
aber wat solls.
ich hätte gern den batteriekasten gehabt, war aber bei einem fünftel der summe schon raus...
habe dafür heut was anderes tolles ausgegraben doch dazu an anderer stelle mehr.
christian


----------



## Klein-Holgi (13. Mai 2012)

dass das hier noch nicht aufgetaucht ist :

http://www.ebay.de/itm/190675200915?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## nafetsgurk (13. Mai 2012)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> dass das hier noch nicht aufgetaucht ist :
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/190675200915?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



auweia...


----------



## euphras (16. Mai 2012)

82 â¬ fÃ¼r einen XC Pro achtfach Satz mit ungleichen SpeichenlÃ¶chern....






http://www.ebay.de/itm/251045514927?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

....und ich habe die Dinger fÃ¼r einen Zehner (DMark!) Mitter der Neunziger aus der WÃ¼hlkiste gezogen....


----------



## bratfass (16. Mai 2012)

stimmt - ich musste meine zum wühltischpreis wie sauer bier feilbieten, damit sie jemand nahm


----------



## Zaskar1998 (16. Mai 2012)

Paul und Pauline :  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270970686756


----------



## euphras (17. Mai 2012)

Zaskar1998 schrieb:


> Paul und Pauline :
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270970686756



Ich möchte nicht wissen, wieviele retro **ioten dort mitgeboten haben, die wirklich denken, daß die Schaltung komplett aus Titan gefräst wurde...


----------



## stoppi_71 (18. Mai 2012)

Bis 600 USD bin ich ja mitgegangen ... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cook-Bros-P...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item2c656c046f


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## obi-wan-mtb (18. Mai 2012)

euphras schrieb:


> Ich möchte nicht wissen, wieviele retro **ioten dort mitgeboten haben, die wirklich denken, daß die Schaltung komplett aus Titan gefräst wurde...



Und die teile waren auch noch poliert (nachgefragt beim Verkaufer) und deshalb nicht im oroginal zustand....


----------



## obi-wan-mtb (18. Mai 2012)

Rahbari schrieb:


> 137 USD für Klein-Griffe, die nicht Pre-Trek sind, finde ich auch ordentlich.
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.de/viewitem?itemId=320899294940&kw=320899294940



wie sieht man das unterscheid? Danke


----------



## Stadtkind (20. Mai 2012)

Das kann doch wohl nicht wahr sein was hier abgeht:
http://www.ebay.at/itm/140751031049?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649

Bräuchte das Ding echt dringend, aber da muss jetzt einfach die Vernunft siegen. Ich steige aus


----------



## Quen (20. Mai 2012)

Hilft das?

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p21838_Umwerferschelle-.html


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (20. Mai 2012)

Die gibts auch in schön und leicht....


----------



## Stadtkind (20. Mai 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> Hilft das?
> 
> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p21838_Umwerferschelle-.html
> 
> ...



Die auf ebay sind halt schöner und sind auch die gleichen Schellen wie bei den Sachs Quarz Umwerfern. Dazu noch der Versand nach Ö und die kosten mich 30. NEIN, das geht nicht sagt mein Gewissen.


----------



## schnegg314 (20. Mai 2012)

...hier hat es noch ein paar...


----------



## black-panther (20. Mai 2012)

noch nichtmal neu...
http://www.ebay.de/itm/221020367707...IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649&autorefresh=true


----------



## Zaskar1998 (20. Mai 2012)

Nicht ganz so klassisch ,

aber ich poste das mal ...

http://www.ebay.de/itm/300706156369?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MKAB (20. Mai 2012)

96er XTR, das ist doch gerade noch klassisch hier...



Zaskar1998 schrieb:


> Nicht ganz so klassisch ,
> 
> aber ich poste das mal ...
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/300706156369?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



Der erzielte Preis ist Wahnsinn


----------



## mightyEx (20. Mai 2012)

So manche Preisregionen erinnern stellenweise an Sotheby's, nur dass es sich oftmals nicht um Kunst im üblichen Sinne handelt. Andererseits, ein Bike kann ja auch Kunstwerk sein (in dem Unterforum hier ist das ja überdurchschnittlich oft der Fall  ).


----------



## black-panther (20. Mai 2012)

mh, dafür hat's dann doch nicht gereicht 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/170839583307...IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649&autorefresh=true


----------



## bratfass (21. Mai 2012)

black-panther schrieb:


> mh, dafür hat's dann doch nicht gereicht
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/170839583307...IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649&autorefresh=true




is doch wohl ein witz - ich hab für einen rolls titanio grad mal 15 gelatzt


----------



## euphras (21. Mai 2012)

bratfass schrieb:


> is doch wohl ein witz - ich hab für einen rolls titanio grad mal 15 gelatzt



Der Retro-Boom scheint sich zu konsolidieren, selbst Menschen, die zu den "goldenen Zeiten" noch nicht mal als Yoghurt in der Milchwarenabteilung anwesend waren, wollen sich nun ein "Retro-Bike" aufbauen. Ich sehe das ja auch an den Preisen, die ich so präferentiell beobachte, die kennen anscheinend auch nur eine Richtung....


----------



## oppaunke (21. Mai 2012)

ist ja auch nicht sooo verkehrt.dann hat der sammelkram wenigstens keinen wertverlust...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (21. Mai 2012)

noch ein Beispiel...
http://www.ebay.de/itm/251059615710...IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649&autorefresh=true


----------



## Deleted 30552 (21. Mai 2012)

black-panther schrieb:


> noch ein Beispiel...
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/251059615710...IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649&autorefresh=true



boah!


----------



## Ianus (21. Mai 2012)

black-panther schrieb:


> noch ein Beispiel...
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/251059615710...IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649&autorefresh=true



Find ich aus dem Bauch raus jetzt nicht so wild..... aktuelle Blätter der Topgruppen kosten neu auch nicht viel mehr.


----------



## Deleted 30552 (21. Mai 2012)

oppaunke schrieb:


> ist ja auch nicht sooo verkehrt.dann hat der sammelkram wenigstens keinen wertverlust...



solange man hochwertiges zeug im neuen und neuwertigen zustand sammelt bzw gesammelt hat ...

etwas anderes gilt (meiner meinung nach) für deutlich gebrauchte teile


----------



## Learoy (21. Mai 2012)

black-panther schrieb:


> noch ein Beispiel...
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/251059615710...IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649&autorefresh=true



Die großen XTR-Kettenblätter gehen teils auch für 100 weg - die 70 sind, zumindest aktuell, nicht wirklich viel.


----------



## black-panther (21. Mai 2012)

Naja, vom 46er kannte ich das, aber vom 48er noch nicht...


----------



## oppaunke (22. Mai 2012)

Matze010 schrieb:


> solange man hochwertiges zeug im neuen und neuwertigen zustand sammelt bzw gesammelt hat ...
> 
> etwas anderes gilt (meiner meinung nach) für deutlich gebrauchte teile



für deutlich gebrauchte teile hast du dann aber auch im vorhiniein weniger bezahlt.
und NOS/NIB Teile runterzulutschen ist eh nicht mein ding.
ich meine damit auch nur, daß man ja doch schon den ein oder anderen euro in seine persönliche sammlung investiert und es doch schön ist wenn diese Sammlung von Bikes/Teilen etc. einen gewissen restwert behält.
wenn die käse im schaufenster jungens/mädchens da spaß dran haben ists doch klasse.
vielleicht komm ich ja in 30/40 jahren auch auf die idee und verbimmel alles (mit horrenden E-bay Gebühren) für ne kreuzfahrt...also, nachwuchs her!
christian


----------



## bratfass (24. Mai 2012)

sicher, das das noch soo lange dauert? (tschuldige, geh nur von mir selber aus  )


----------



## Learoy (24. Mai 2012)

Ich sag nur: Jopi Heesters.


----------



## stoppi_71 (27. Mai 2012)

..., andere in Schrott:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150820567136&clk_rvr_id=347180518078

Vermutlich ist der Käufer auch für den einen oder anderen Kupferdiebstahl entlang von Bahnstrecken verantwortlich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SCM (28. Mai 2012)

Die 300 Euro hätte man echt besser verbrannt.


----------



## oppaunke (28. Mai 2012)

aber wenn man bei Bubble Blower sieht was aus dem guten stück mal wieder werden kann ists doch schön das sich jemand seiner angenommen hat.


----------



## Deleted 30552 (29. Mai 2012)

die hoffnung, durch den erwerb eines defekten bzw. stark gebrauchten rahmens geld sparen können.

die erfahrung, daß diese rechnungn nicht so ohne weiteres aufgeht, hat doch jeder schon mal gemacht


----------



## Guru (29. Mai 2012)

Der hat den Preis auch sauber von 2 "befreundeten" Accs hochbieten lassen. t...f und  a...t


----------



## -LUTZ- (29. Mai 2012)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/506406


----------



## black-panther (29. Mai 2012)

Übertriebene Selbstironie oder einfach nur den falschen Thread erwischt?


----------



## mauricer (29. Mai 2012)

-LUTZ- schrieb:


> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/506406





ich würde sagen genau den richtigen thread erwischt....


----------



## Deleted 30552 (29. Mai 2012)

ne art schockwerbung. die aufmerksamkeit auf sich lenken ... 

"Ich weiss natürlich zu welchen Preisen die Teile bei ebay etc gehandelt werden."

wenn ich immer solche sätze lese, frage ich mich, warum die leute ihr zeug nicht gleich bei ebay anbieten


----------



## Radsatz (29. Mai 2012)

Die haben Angst das da bei Ebay gepokert wird,oder gleicher Artikel X fach zur gleiche Zeit läuft u.dann unter ihrem erhofften Preis liegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dynatechrider (1. Juni 2012)

Jetzt geht der Wahnsinn richtig los.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/120920838212?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Die Preise der LX 563 schießen in die Höhe. Zugegeben der Zustand sieht echt gut aus, aber die Preisentwicklung ist schon enorm


----------



## stoppi_71 (1. Juni 2012)

Das kann doch nicht mit rechten Dingen zugehen... Ich wäre mehr als froh gewesen, meine XTR-STI's zu dem Preis an den Mann/die Frau zu bringen. Aber bei ebay kann man sich ja schon fast bei jedem 10-ten Artikel nicht mehr sicher sein.

Dafür ging vor einer Woche das wunderschöne Kuwahara um 80 Euro über den Ladentisch. Völlig verrückte Zeiten haben wir.


----------



## black-panther (1. Juni 2012)

als ich meine hier für 15,- angeboten hatte, wollt's keiner haben und darum sind 2 Paar für'n 10er über'n virtuellen Tisch gegangen. 
Verrückt


----------



## -SHREDDER- (1. Juni 2012)

Für so wenig hätte ich sie Dir abgekauft.





...und anschliessend bei egay reingeworfen...


----------



## Stadtkind (1. Juni 2012)

-SHREDDER- schrieb:


> Für so wenig hätte ich sie Dir abgekauft.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




aja, toller kommentar. 

Not. :kotz:


----------



## -SHREDDER- (2. Juni 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oneschnark (5. Juni 2012)

Salut,
Paul, XTR, WTB, usw....nein: simplex
http://www.ebay.de/itm/SIMPLEX-JUY-...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item2a1e11ab9a
Philippe


----------



## Fillet_Steel (5. Juni 2012)

...hätt ich, ohne die Preise zu kennen, nichtmal geschenkt genommen...


----------



## Deleted 30552 (5. Juni 2012)

merkwürdige bieterliste 

und dann hat (3) sein Gebot von EUR 7.180,00 auch noch zurückgenommen


aber wird schon was uraltes, so nicht mehr zu bekommendes sein


----------



## Guru (5. Juni 2012)

Naja, da hat er sich wohl nur um eine 0 vertippt, weil er 5 Min später ja 718,00 hat. Aber trotzdem stolzer Preis


----------



## Tilli-The-Kid (6. Juni 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Original-Man...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item27c7acb162

Es ist zwar noch nicht verkauft aber die Vorstellung allein ist schon ein Lacher.


----------



## Deleted 30552 (6. Juni 2012)

klar, wird er für das geld keinen käufer finden

aber der preis dürfte ja fast dem damaligen listenpreis entsprechen ...

und der eine oder andere hat sich seinerzeit eben doch so einen rahmen geleistet


----------



## newt3 (6. Juni 2012)

ich zitier mich mal selbst 





			
				newt3 schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht sollten wir hier bald noch einen "ui, dass wird aber teuer angeboten"- thread aufmachen.
> danach dann pauschal 98% aller sofort-kauf ebay gebraucht angeboten an fahrrädern hier verlinken......


 und auch viele mit startpreis...........

es ist bei ebay recht regelmäßig 0 eur angebotsgebühr. da kann jeder bei ebay reinstellen was er möchte zum startpreis wie er es möchte ohne für's einstellen mit startpreis satt kohle berappen zu müssen. 
also hat da wohl jemand den manitou für 2500 eur reingestellt in der hoffnung dass ihn dort möglichst viele sehen.
ebay kleinanzeigen, quoka usw schauen ja weitaus weniger rein. ebay de halt sehr viele und dann auch international.

er hofft halt sicher dass den rahmen jemand sieht und er 'nen fairen preis dafür genannt bekommt bzw jemand 'nen preis erfragt. da hat er halt nicht 100 300 500 700 900 eur genommen sondern 'ne unrealisitisch hohe summe damit potentielle interessenten wissen dass der preis halt nicht ernst gemeint ist.
ist bei vielen sachen so. ebay muß ja auch nicht immer diese saftigen 9% mit verdienen müssen.

und wenn jmd doch für 2500 bietet isser halt selbst schuld.


----------



## Groovygrafix (6. Juni 2012)

oneschnark schrieb:


> Salut,
> Paul, XTR, WTB, usw....nein: simplex
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/SIMPLEX-JUY-...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item2a1e11ab9a
> Philippe



 Ach du grüne Neune, so nen Ding hab ich auch noch rumliegen... Hatte ich mal als Kettenspanner für nen Singlespeedbike verbaut, sah aber bescheuert aus... Evtl. solle ich das Ding auch bei Ebay reinsetzen und dann schick in den Urlaub fliegen...


----------



## Guru (6. Juni 2012)

Groovygrafix schrieb:


> Ach du grüne Neune, so nen Ding hab ich auch noch rumliegen... Hatte ich mal als Kettenspanner für nen Singlespeedbike verbaut, sah aber bescheuert aus... Evtl. solle ich das Ding auch bei Ebay reinsetzen und dann schick in den Urlaub fliegen...



Da gibt's nur einen Tipp. Hau's weg, Kettenspanner gibts bessere


----------



## Deleted 30552 (6. Juni 2012)

wer weiß, vielleicht ist das ding im gebrauchten zustand dann kaum noch etwas wert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gibihm (7. Juni 2012)

Juchuuuuh, davon habe ich auch noch ein paar:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/200769937363?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Quen (7. Juni 2012)

Puh, da muss ich dir noch was überweisen, was'?! 


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## MKAB (10. Juni 2012)




----------



## mauricer (10. Juni 2012)

wer ist denn so bescheuert dafür einen 1000er hinzulegen?

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Klein-Attitu...Fahrradteile&hash=item2a1e6232d8#ht_880wt_922

VG

Moritz


----------



## Deleted 30552 (11. Juni 2012)

mauricer schrieb:


> wer ist denn so bescheuert dafür einen 1000er hinzulegen?
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Klein-Attitu...Fahrradteile&hash=item2a1e6232d8#ht_880wt_922
> 
> ...




beim Autokauf gilt: Kaufe niemals ein Auto wenn es regnet! 

würde mich also mißtrauisch machen

und so einen Rahmen auf den blanken Asphalt zu stellen ...


----------



## -SHREDDER- (11. Juni 2012)

Soviel Geld für so wenig Edelmetall...


----------



## mauricer (11. Juni 2012)

Matze010 schrieb:


> und so einen Rahmen auf dem blanken Asphalt zu stellen ...



wobei ich das drama echt nicht verstehe. ich schau hier in die vk-freds und selbst alt eingesessene stellen ihre rahmen in die einfahrt, um sie zu fotografieren. wenn man das nicht total dämlich macht, dann passiert da auch nix. 

schade nur, dass jemand so doof war, für ein ordentlich gerocktes attitude mit deutlichem riss im sattelrohr soviel kohle hinzublättern. für das geld gibt es zum teil schon ganze KLEINs in besserem zustand.

vg

Moritz


----------



## argh (11. Juni 2012)

-SHREDDER- schrieb:


> Soviel Geld für so wenig Edelmetall...



die auktion ist doch noch gar nicht beendet...


----------



## euphras (11. Juni 2012)

argh schrieb:


> die auktion ist doch noch gar nicht beendet...



....und da kann doch noch sooo viel passieren (Blumenvase kippt auf Kurbel, Kurbel irreparabel beschädigt)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wtb_rider (11. Juni 2012)

Der Typ lacht sich kaputt wenn die auktion beendet ist.


----------



## argh (11. Juni 2012)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> Der Typ lacht sich kaputt wenn die auktion beendet ist.



mit sicherheit. wahrscheinlich muss er schnell noch den urlaub umbuchen- anstatt zwei wochen all inclusive türkei geht´s dann drei wochen auf die seychellen oder so.


----------



## Quen (11. Juni 2012)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> Der Typ lacht sich kaputt wenn die auktion beendet ist.


Falls er überhaupt aus dem lachen rausgekommen ist, nach dem gestern die Auktion mit seinem Attitude so gut gelaufen ist...


----------



## AgentKlein (11. Juni 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/180899279066...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_1046wt_1139


----------



## Fillet_Steel (11. Juni 2012)

Dafür ist sein Mountainklein frameset niedrig weggegangen - und ich habs verpennt


----------



## LVM (11. Juni 2012)

Satire an: 
Das hätte man mal alles seinerzeit vorhersehen müssen. Dann noch ne Bank überzeugt, und schon...
...würde ich heute wahlweise jeden Monat entweder 2 CQP Kurbeln u. einen Klein Rahmen verkaufen od. 2 Klein Rahmen u. eine Kurbel.
Den Rest des Monats würde ich mich damit beschäftigen, die Risse ins Sitzrohr zu bekommen
Satire aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maka82 (11. Juni 2012)

AgentKlein schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/180899279066...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_1046wt_1139



Ganz meine Meinung Hab für meinen glaub ich 20 mit Versand bezahlt und dachte ich bekomme endlich den 2. dazu


----------



## Learoy (12. Juni 2012)

euphras schrieb:


> ....und da kann doch noch sooo viel passieren (Blumenvase kippt auf Kurbel, Kurbel irreparabel beschädigt)...



.. oder der "Führende" nimmt sein Gebot zurück. 217 Rückgang, vielleicht hätte er gestern die Auktion beenden sollen, um den Bieter festzunageln.


----------



## oppaunke (12. Juni 2012)

sowas kann ich ja leiden.sollte man sich doch vorher überlegen obs einem das wert ist oder nicht.
Christian


----------



## AgentKlein (12. Juni 2012)

oppaunke schrieb:


> sowas kann ich ja leiden.sollte man sich doch vorher überlegen obs einem das wert ist oder nicht.
> Christian



....oder es ist was faul. Zwei Bieter treten von Ihren Geboten zurück. 1700 Euro "aus Versehen" eingegeben oder so was in der Art? Klar, so was würde mir auch Tage später einfallen 

Also ich denke, da ist was faul.


----------



## atzepenga (12. Juni 2012)

AgentKlein schrieb:


> Also ich denke, da ist was faul.



das war doch eindeutig


----------



## AgentKlein (12. Juni 2012)

quod est demonstrandum............


----------



## Mosstowie (12. Juni 2012)

na ja,wohl ein bisschen hoch gepokert..


----------



## -SHREDDER- (12. Juni 2012)

Aber da ist immernoch ein Bieter mit etwas über 1000 Bewertungspunkten... Der will die Dinger anscheinend definitiv haben...


----------



## stoppi_71 (12. Juni 2012)

Ad LVM: Ich glaube so viel würde man dabei dann aber auch wieder nicht gewinnen. Die Sachen waren ja original auch nicht gerade günstig. Habe für meinen pinnacle-Rahmen 1992 rund 1700 DM, also 850 Euro bezahlt. Ein Attitude war ja noch ein schönes Stück teurer. Von daher ist der Preis über all die Jahre "nur" einigermaßen stabil geblieben....

Vielleicht wäre es von daher strategisch günstiger gewesen, Attitudes und Adroits so um's Jahr 2000 aufzukaufen, als die Sache mit den Fullies so richtig losging und für die Nostalgiewelle noch zu wenig Zeit verstrichen war. Oder gleich 1996 die "Konkursmasse" von Klein übernehmen...

Aber wenn sich die Zeit zurückdrehen ließe, würde ich ohnedies nur noch jede Woche Lotto spielen und mich der Piratenpartei anschließen ...


----------



## LVM (12. Juni 2012)

-SHREDDER- schrieb:


> ein Bieter mit etwas über 1000 Bewertungspunkten...


 
über 1000 Punkte ist ja auch schon wieder verdächtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fillet_Steel (12. Juni 2012)

Hmmm - das muß ich mit meinen 1038 Punkten aber nicht verstehen, oder?


----------



## -SHREDDER- (12. Juni 2012)

Nein, musst Du nicht.

Ich bin mir sicher, dass der Bieter mit 1051 Punkten kein Bekannter oder Verwandter ist. Sicher kann man sich zwar nie sein, aber ich bin mir dennoch recht sicher, dass sein Gebot ernst gemeint ist.


----------



## MKAB (12. Juni 2012)

.


----------



## Fillet_Steel (12. Juni 2012)

Wenn ich mir anschaue, daß abgeranzte Cook Brothers Bärenfallenpedale eigentlich immer um die 1000$ weggehen find ich den Preis für eine Cook Brothers Titankurbel nicht sooo schlimm...
Die Dinger waren ja neu auch jenseits von Gut und Böse...
Grafton Cantiarme z.B. 330 DM pro Paar - für 300 Euro bekommst jetzt einen Satz neuwertige (2 Paar) - die Preise sind halt teilweise auf Neupreisniveau - aber nicht inflationsbereinigt...
Das Gleiche gilt auch für die Klein Räder.
1991 hat ein Klein Attitude in der günstigsten Ausstattung 42000ÖS gekostet - ziemlich genau 6000 DM - für 3000 bekommst jetzt auch ein zumindest neuwertiges Dolomiti oder einfärbiges mit DX Komponenten.
Daß man damals um 49000ÖS (7000DM) einen neuen Fiat Panda bekommen hat sollte man auch wissen...


----------



## Ianus (12. Juni 2012)

Titanfreak schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir anschaue, daß abgeranzte Cook Brothers Bärenfallenpedale eigentlich immer um die 1000$ weggehen find ich den Preis für eine Cook Brothers Titankurbel nicht sooo schlimm...
> Die Dinger waren ja neu auch jenseits von Gut und Böse...
> Grafton Cantiarme z.B. 330 DM pro Paar - für 300 Euro bekommst jetzt einen Satz neuwertige (2 Paar) - die Preise sind halt teilweise auf Neupreisniveau - aber nicht inflationsbereinigt...
> Das Gleiche gilt auch für die Klein Räder.
> ...



Kannst Du mir das noch in Lira ausrechnen?


----------



## Fillet_Steel (12. Juni 2012)

Türkische Lira vor oder nach der letzten Aufwertung?
Oder meintest Du Lire?
Auf Leva könnt ichs auch noch umrechnen...


----------



## Ianus (12. Juni 2012)

Titanfreak schrieb:


> Türkische Lira vor oder nach der letzten Aufwertung?
> Oder meintest Du Lire?
> Auf Leva könnt ichs auch noch umrechnen...



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Italienische_Lira


----------



## roblobster (12. Juni 2012)

Wollte eben noch in die bieterliste schauen, so rein aus neugier, und just in dem moment ists beendet, war bei 978e meine ich:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Klein-Attitu...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item3cc730fc23

komische Nummer irgendwie, Sattelposition ja auch eher speziell.


----------



## LVM (12. Juni 2012)

roblobster schrieb:


> komische Nummer irgendwie, Sattelposition ja auch eher speziell.



Ein Teil des Textes deutet auf zusammengelesens Wissen hin, ein Teil auf völlige Ahnungslosigkeit (Sattel_stange_, bis Mitte _Unter_kante Oberrohr etc.). Wie kann die Stütze eigentl. nicht mehr raus gehen, wenn sie verkehrt rum drin ist? Wurde das Rad also mit verdrehter Stütze lange im Regen stehen gelassen?
Naja, ist eh vorbei, wahrscheinlich bis es wieder drin steht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Protorix (12. Juni 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Tomac-78-spe...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item4d01eee165

total beknackt oder ... 
tomac speci 78 mit mauer ausstattung für 2500 euro und ... ein  gebot !!


----------



## Deleted 30552 (12. Juni 2012)

völlige ahnungslosigkeit ... das perfekte opfer, um einen sofortkauf vorzuschlagen

auf der anderen seite besteht das risiko, daß eines tages ein anruf von der polizei kommt


----------



## höhenangst (12. Juni 2012)

was ist daran beknackt ? 
der Rahmen hat mal 4,5 Tsd DM gekostet  , die Teile sind auf höchstem Niveau  - wenn es dem Bieter so viel Wert ist - warum nicht ? 

es ist nicht meins  , nur so nebenbei  - aber der Rahmen fährt sich top , hatte ich selbst ne ganze Weile  ( das Nachfolgemodell das 98 fährt sich dagegen Schei55e - sackt hinten zu sehr weg , und die Geo ist auch nicht die gleiche ) 

für ein Klein oder irgendwelche gelabelte Ti Rahmen werden auch solche Preise aufgerufen


----------



## ascena (13. Juni 2012)

Shimano STX 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Shimano-Deore-STX-Schalt-Bremshebel-7-21-ST-MC32-gebraucht-Schalthebel-klein-/180898413664?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item2a1e62bc60#ht_970wt_1185

und das ist nur der rechte Schalt-/Bremshebel...


----------



## bubble blower (22. Juni 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/221047866948?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Schöne teure Sammlerware.


----------



## AgentKlein (24. Juni 2012)

Ganz nett: 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/150833363267...84.m1438.l2649&autorefresh=true#ht_500wt_1202

Akute Schnappatmung: http://www.ebay.de/itm/150833379088...84.m1438.l2649&autorefresh=true#ht_500wt_1202

und 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/150833376264?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648

Ich habe beide Sachen in purple, ist ja noch viel begehrter als schwarz. Ich geh nicht mehr arbeiten.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MKAB (24. Juni 2012)

Die Re-Entrys sind in den letzten 7 Sekunden noch von 126 auf 272 gestiegen 

Und ich dachte noch, "Alter, die gehen aber billig weg..."


----------



## -SHREDDER- (24. Juni 2012)

Einfach Unglaublich! In einer Woche fast 3.000â¬ gemacht!!!


----------



## LVM (1. Juli 2012)

180 für n 105er Laufradsatz. Ich dachte, der ist nicht mal die Hälfte wert.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Laufradsatz-...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item3a76175026


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (1. Juli 2012)

Die Open in dem Zustand sind gesucht


----------



## Guru (2. Juli 2012)

Und das zurecht! Ich hab die seit 10 Jahren im Singlespeeder - nie nachzentriert, keine Platten. Rundum-Sorglos-Felgen


----------



## black-panther (2. Juli 2012)

auf willhaben.at schwirrt noch so'n LRS mit Dura Ace Naben rum.


----------



## AgentKlein (2. Juli 2012)

450.....ist ja ein Schnapper!


----------



## Dddakk (2. Juli 2012)

..röchel..

http://www.ebay.de/itm/KUWAHARA-Mountainbike-TANDEM-NEU-/160824372780?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der&hash=item2571e12e2c

Kuwahara Tandem Neu!  Generationen von Lackierern haben da in Vollmondnächten  ...


----------



## euphras (2. Juli 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ..röchel..
> Generationen von Lackierern haben da in Vollmondnächten  ...



Das Kuwa steht schon seit Jahren für den Preis drin. Der ist auch m.E.n das geringere Problem, da ich 3000 fü so ein Tandem ok finde....

..aber FINDE mal eine Heizerin, die den selben Beklopptheitsgrad mit dir teilt, was das Hobby "Räder", "MTBs" angeht...


----------



## Dddakk (2. Juli 2012)

Stimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oppaunke (2. Juli 2012)

was würde ich für die Kette geben...
endlich wäre die Beast komplett...
Felix, jeder 1500 und wir können endlich unsere Schaltungen vernünftig nutzen!


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (2. Juli 2012)

Geht die mit die mit der Kette wirklich besser  ?


----------



## Zaskar1998 (4. Juli 2012)

Aua ....  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...p1lKXzWOmqk%3D&viewitem=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## schnegg314 (4. Juli 2012)

Man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts...


----------



## Protorix (4. Juli 2012)

olek, so eine judy DH hatte ich auch mal die ging für 15% weg ....


----------



## Deleted 30552 (4. Juli 2012)

obwohl die Judy DH für viele retro-rahmen schon wieder viel zu hoch baut

die war ein wenig günstiger

http://www.ebay.de/itm/ws/eBayISAPI...gename=ADME:L:OU:DE:1123&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## black-panther (4. Juli 2012)

Matze010 schrieb:


> die war ein wenig günstiger
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/ws/eBayISAPI...gename=ADME:L:OU:DE:1123&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


 
logisch, bei fehlender Schraube und fehlendem Innenleben


----------



## -SHREDDER- (4. Juli 2012)

Hatte damals auch eine Judy DH. Hatte sie sofort gekauft als sie rauskam. Für damals war sie schon eine super Gabel. 

Lag die preislich nicht bei 899,- DM?


----------



## Xiper (8. Juli 2012)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...K:MEWAX:IT&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_779wt_1396


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -SHREDDER- (8. Juli 2012)

> Angaben zu Geboten
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Apastoli (30. Juli 2012)

Hammer Preise!!!!
Grafton Bremsen
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_trksid=p4340.l2557&hash=item3cc8df706d&item=261068124269&nma=true&pt=Cycling_Parts_Accessories&rt=nc&si=18sNlyCflUu3L5Zq%252BdcM0SZD6kM%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Klein Storm Trikot
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Klein-Cyc...UK_Men_s_Vintage_Clothing&hash=item33792e3178

Danke


----------



## der_schwabe (6. August 2012)

Auch nicht schlecht...

http://www.ebay.de/itm/180940661140?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Round about 950 EUR für ne Moonrise MC1 LVE mit augenscheinlichen 0 Grad und Noodle.

Da ist diese hier ja ein richtiges Schnäppchen gewesen:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/180940651093?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649 

150 mm - dafür 50% günstiger...

Interessante Preisentwicklung - ich sehe gewisse Parallelen zur Immobilienblase...


----------



## HOLZWURM (6. August 2012)

Hallo

Die Inmobilienblase ist aber auf Schulden aufgebaut.

Insofern sehe ich keinen Zusammenhang.

Der BIFF wird schon gewusst haben was er da tut.

Danke

Holzwurm


----------



## der_schwabe (6. August 2012)

In diesem Fall herzlichen Glückwunsch an den Biff zu diesen beiden Sonderangeboten...


----------



## HOLZWURM (6. August 2012)

Hallo

Wie ich immer sage:

300000 auf den Tisch legen um sich einen Ferrari zu kaufen kann jeder.

Danke

Holzwurm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (6. August 2012)

also ich kann das nicht, aber ich steh' auch nicht so auf Ferrari...


----------



## Deleted 30552 (6. August 2012)

der_schwabe schrieb:


> Interessante Preisentwicklung - ich sehe gewisse Parallelen zur Immobilienblase...




wenn die immobilie zur eigennutzung und als alterswohnsitz bestimmt ist, sicherlich kein problem

probleme könnten sich allerdings dann ergeben, wenn die immobilie als spekulationsobjekt angeschafft wurde


----------



## MKAB (6. August 2012)

Ringle Schnellspanner jenseits der 200er Marke


----------



## Biff (6. August 2012)




----------



## black-panther (6. August 2012)

Und da hat wohl jemand auch unbedingt die Lackierung gebraucht...
http://offer.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&_trksid=p4340.l2565&rt=nc&item=320955099508
(zwar keine tausende, aber für eine, die blüht und undicht ist...)


----------



## AgentKlein (6. August 2012)

black-panther schrieb:


> Und da hat wohl jemand auch unbedingt die Lackierung gebraucht...
> http://offer.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&_trksid=p4340.l2565&rt=nc&item=320955099508
> (zwar keine tausende, aber für eine, die blüht und undicht ist...)



....ich überlege langsam, mir einen anderen nick zu zulegen....


----------



## Guru (6. August 2012)

AgentKlein schrieb:


> ....ich überlege langsam, mir einen anderen nick zu zulegen....



Wieso, bist du _hansdidder (90)_?


----------



## AgentKlein (7. August 2012)

Guru schrieb:


> Wieso, bist du _hansdidder (90)_?


....ich hoffe nicht. Aber mal im Ernst: So viel Geld für ne fertige Mag  in schlechter Lackierung? Ich begreif das immer weniger. Woher nehmen  die Leute das Geld für solchen Schrott bzw. für völlig überteuerte  Waren?
Nenne mich vielleicht besser AgentMerlin:=)


----------



## Deleted 30552 (7. August 2012)

wer sich einen nackten Klein rahmen kauft, macht sich bei der LVE und gabel erpressbar. 

und wenn verkäufer nr.1 einen wucherpreis für seine Klein gabel oder LVE erzielt, möchte verkäufer nr.2 diese preise natürlich auch erreichen


----------



## black-panther (7. August 2012)

Bei der Gebotsliste schien es aber eher, als wenn noch jemand anderes die Gabel haben wollte, sonst wäre da wohl mal ein 'Hochbieten' zu sehen gewesen. Denke nicht, dass ein VK gleich mal 129,33 eingibt und hofft, dass dann jemand drüber geht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gibihm (7. August 2012)

Puuh, ich wollte sie wirklich haben und wollte auch richtig Geld bezahlen, aber da hört bei mir der Spaß auf... NOS hin oder her:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## A.R.C. (9. August 2012)

@gibihm:
die Auktion kenne ich denn ich habe diese Gabel ersteigert (weiß nicht ob das hier hin gehört)
Der Preis war wirklich sehr hoch aber ich habe diese Gabel für einen Kumpel ersteigert und er war sehr lange auf der Suche. Er baut sich ein Pro Fro auf und wir haben ums verrecken keine Gabel gefunden. Zwar gab es einige Angebote doch am Ende kam nichts Gescheites raus. Ihm war es dann am Ende egal wie teuer die Auktion wird.
Gut bei dem "alten Krempel" werden schon enorme Preise geboten aber es kommt halt auch immer darauf an wieviel dem Käufer die Sache wert ist wie in unserem Fall.

Gruß


----------



## gibihm (9. August 2012)

Ein Pro Fro? Schon mit Federgabelgeometrie? Ich habe noch eine top erhaltene Manitou 1, falls er tauschen möchte... ;-))
Nein, im Ernst: Hier muss sich doch keiner rechtfertigen. Für mich war es einfach zuviel des Guten.


----------



## A.R.C. (9. August 2012)

Rahmen haben wir 2011 in Frankfurt gekauft. Dieser war hier auch im Forum drin. Ist ein Pro Fro mit türkis eloxierten Zuganschlägen und Umlenkrolle. Rahmen ist auch türkis. Bj. dürfte wohl so 94 sein. Federgabel kommt da aber keine rein;-) trotzdem danke für´s Angebot. Teile sind eigentlich alle bis auf Vorbau vorhanden. Aufbau wird allerdings recht unspektakulär so mit XT, ohne Federgabel und CNC-Gedöns. Bilder von dem Aufbau werden dann auch folgen 
Mir wäre der Preis für die Gabel persönlich auch zu hoch gewesen aber er wollte sie halt ;-)

Gruß


----------



## AgentKlein (10. August 2012)

Kann das gut nachvollziehen, was das Bieten zu einem sehr hohen Preis angeht. Wenn man (manchmal sogar Jahre lang) sucht und dann etwas findet, legt man alle Ratio ab weil man das Teil dann einfach nur noch haben will, um das Projekt endlich mal zu Ende zu bringen. Kann ich nur zu gut nachvollziehen. Von aussen her erntet man darüber natürlich verständlicherweise nur Kopfschütteln, weil es einfach zu viel Geld ist, welches da ausgegeben wird. Wobei mir die Reaktionen diesbezüglich eh egal sind.


----------



## MadProetchen (11. August 2012)

AgentKlein schrieb:


> Kann das gut nachvollziehen, was das Bieten zu einem sehr hohen Preis angeht. Wenn man (manchmal sogar Jahre lang) sucht und dann etwas findet, legt man alle Ratio ab weil man das Teil dann einfach nur noch haben will, um das Projekt endlich mal zu Ende zu bringen. Kann ich nur zu gut nachvollziehen. Von aussen her erntet man darüber natürlich verständlicherweise nur Kopfschütteln, weil es einfach zu viel Geld ist, welches da ausgegeben wird. Wobei mir die Reaktionen diesbezüglich eh egal sind.




ich kanns auch sehr gut nachvollziehen und finde sehr sympathisch, dass a.r.c. sich "geoutet" hat....
hinter solchen auktionen können nämlich auch geschichten stecken, über die man nich einfach so....oberflächlich und unreflektiert...ablästern kann/sollte


----------



## EmperorDark (12. August 2012)

sagenhaft...ne... 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_trksid=p4340.l2557&item=230834554926&nma=true&rt=nc&si=5ANoURXFc2efcLQPGqVxD7Uyy30%253D&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## curve (12. August 2012)

A.R.C. schrieb:


> Rahmen haben wir 2011 in Frankfurt gekauft. Dieser war hier auch im Forum drin. Ist ein Pro Fro mit türkis eloxierten Zuganschlägen und Umlenkrolle. Rahmen ist auch türkis. Bj. dürfte wohl so 94 sein. Federgabel kommt da aber keine rein;-) trotzdem danke für´s Angebot. Teile sind eigentlich alle bis auf Vorbau vorhanden. Aufbau wird allerdings recht unspektakulär so mit XT, ohne Federgabel und CNC-Gedöns. Bilder von dem Aufbau werden dann auch folgen
> Mir wäre der Preis für die Gabel persönlich auch zu hoch gewesen aber er wollte sie halt ;-)
> 
> Gruß



Hi Benny! Ich weiß ja, in welchen Rahmen die Gabel soll. Ich hoffe Torsten ist bewusst, dass die Schaftlänge der Accu Trax zu kurz ist!? Will er sie verlängern lassen?


----------



## LVM (12. August 2012)

und dann offensichtlich nicht mal neu, wie's da steht, sondern eher sehr wenig gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -SHREDDER- (13. August 2012)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_trksid=p4340.l2557&item=130738933618&nma=true&rt=nc&si=w4ks8jdcHGLvvfxzy56YIX247ng%253D&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## atzepenga (13. August 2012)

-SHREDDER- schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Finde ich jetzt nicht so viel,normal werden die für 100-120 verkauft...


----------



## A.R.C. (14. August 2012)

Hi Marc,
ja Torsten und ich wissen das der Schaft wohl zu kurz ist. Eine Gabel mit passender Schaftlänge aufzutreiben wäre wohl noch schwieriger gewesen. War schon eine menge Glück überhaupt eine Gabel aufzutreiben.
Zum Glück haben wir aber einen bekannten Rahmenbauer im Saarland der das für uns bewerkstelligen kann. Ich weiß viele sehen es vielleicht als Frevel eine NOS Gabel so zu "behandeln" aber es führt wohl kein Weg daran vorbei.
Denke mal am Ende wir alles Gut und das Rad steht aufgebaut im Laden. Wenn wir mit dem Aufbau beginnen, sag ich Dir bescheid und kannst ja mal vorbeischauen.

Gruß


----------



## curve (14. August 2012)

Ja, cool, mach das! Komme gerne vorbei und bin gespannt, wie es wird.


----------



## $cannondale$ (16. August 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Shimano-Deor...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item231980e56c

Ein Deore LX Umwerfer für 75,- 

Nicht schlecht....


----------



## euphras (16. August 2012)

$cannondale$ schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Shimano-Deor...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item231980e56c
> 
> Ein Deore LX Umwerfer für 75,-
> 
> Nicht schlecht....



Naja, das zählt ja nicht. Noch war ja keiner so blöd und hat das Geld auf den Kopf gehauen. Im übrigen ist die Preispolitik von "Retroretter" ja sowas von realitätsfremd. Da werden SunTour Kassetten, die andere für einen Zehner verramschen, für 50, 60 Euro angeboten. Teilweise dann auch mit der einigen Anbietern so anhaftenden "eBucht-Lyrik". 
Zitat:





> *leicht rötliches* 13 T Ritzel typisch für XCD6000 Gruppe von Suntour



Was für ein Quatsch!  Und dann 33  für eine schon ordentlich gebrauchte Kassette aus dem Mittelklassebereich zu verlangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EmperorDark (16. August 2012)

euphras schrieb:


> Naja, das zählt ja nicht. Noch war ja keiner so blöd und hat das Geld auf den Kopf gehauen. Im übrigen ist die Preispolitik von "Retroretter" ja sowas von realitätsfremd. Da werden SunTour Kassetten, die andere für einen Zehner verramschen, für 50, 60 Euro angeboten. Teilweise dann auch mit der einigen Anbietern so anhaftenden "eBucht-Lyrik".
> Zitat:
> 
> Was für ein Quatsch!  Und dann 33  für eine schon ordentlich gebrauchte Kassette aus dem Mittelklassebereich zu verlangen.



genau...
ganz Deiner Meinung...
dagegen is em Emperor sei Shadowbase ja en Schnäppchen-Markt...ne...


----------



## muttipullover (17. August 2012)

Ich war bestimmt ein Jahr nicht im Classic Forum unterwegs und bin echt erstaunt was hier abgeht. 
Will nicht jemand meine 735er XT Komplettgruppe mit LRS fÃ¼r 1000â¬ kaufen?


----------



## AgentKlein (17. August 2012)

Der "retroretter" ist echt ein lustiger Zeitgenosse. Dessen Preise sind in der Tat zum lachen. Alle und jeder Artikel ist dort sinnlos überteuert. Ich frage mich ernsthaft, wie der überlebt. Schade, dass ebay sich an solchen Klappspaten eine goldene Nase verdient- es ist jammerschade. Schlimm ist nur, wenn man selbst den Schuss nicht mehr hört. Naja....es muss ja auch noch Träumer geben.......


----------



## NatFlanders (17. August 2012)

Retroretter betreibt das Gewerbe ja auch offiziell und mit Gewerbeschein


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (17. August 2012)

Kann man da auch kostenlos einstellen? Ansonsten brechen einem ja die Einstellgebühren schon das Genick


----------



## AgentKlein (17. August 2012)

Selbst wenn der "retroretter" als Händler keine Einstellgebühren zahlen müßte (was ich mir bei der gierigen und fetten Tante ebay nicht vorstellen kann!), sollte man auch als Händler schon eine gewisse Schwelle der Gier oder Unkenntnis(?) nicht mit fast allen Artikeln sprengen. Oder er hat wirklich keine Ahnung von der Marktlage. Aber dann wird er selbst sein erstes Opfer sein. Ich bin gespannt


----------



## atzepenga (17. August 2012)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Kann man da auch kostenlos einstellen? Ansonsten brechen einem ja die Einstellgebühren schon das Genick



Das frage ich mich auch schon lange????


----------



## black-panther (17. August 2012)

Mittlerweile bieten die doch fast jede Woche kostenloses Einstellen an, oder? Zumindest kommt da immer so'n Newsletter...


----------



## atzepenga (17. August 2012)

black-panther schrieb:


> Mittlerweile bieten die doch fast jede Woche kostenloses Einstellen an, oder? Zumindest kommt da immer so'n Newsletter...



Ja aber bei Startgebot 1 nicht für SofortKauf oder höherem Startpreisoder?


----------



## AgentKlein (17. August 2012)

black-panther schrieb:


> Mittlerweile bieten die doch fast jede Woche kostenloses Einstellen an, oder? Zumindest kommt da immer so'n Newsletter...



Im Schnitt ca. alle sechs Wochen. Wobei für Händler natürlich andere Konditionen gelten; sicher bessere, als für "Otto Normalverbraucher". Aber was nützt das, wenn ich als VK nix verkaufe, weil ich den Marktwert nicht kenne und sicherheitshalber mal 200-300 % höher liege?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## $cannondale$ (17. August 2012)

Also es scheint genug dumme zu geben, die da kaufen.

Wenn man sich die negativen Bewertungen anschaut ist da ein (verrosteter) Reynolds-Lenker dabei, der für 95,- eingestellt und für 75,- verkauft wurde....


----------



## Klein-Holgi (17. August 2012)

Ist doch ganz einfach: Jeden Morgen steht ein Dummer auf, man muss ihn nur finden.... Und da in ebay sicher mehr reinschauen als hier ins Forum, geht die Rechnung wohl auf...


----------



## mkberlin (17. August 2012)

trotzdem könnte ich bei soviel übertreibung :kotz:


----------



## Deleted 30552 (17. August 2012)

Skandal: Da ist doch tatsächlich jemand, dem es beim Verkauf von Retro-Teilen um Gewinnmaximierung geht


----------



## mkberlin (17. August 2012)

Matze010 schrieb:


> Skandal: Da ist doch tatsächlich jemand, dem es beim Verkauf von Retro-Teilen um Gewinnmaximierung geht



...darum geht es nicht, sondern um den vollkommenen "un-realismus" (wortfindung) bei der sache!


----------



## coast13 (19. August 2012)

nicht schlecht ! Hätte nicht gedacht, dass das so hoch weggeht...

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Marin-Team-T...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item257432f510


----------



## Deleted 30552 (19. August 2012)

coast13 schrieb:


> nicht schlecht ! Hätte nicht gedacht, dass das so hoch weggeht...
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Marin-Team-T...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item257432f510



"Der Preis damals lag je nach Ausstattung ab 12.000 DeutschMark, das sind heute über 15.000 Euro."


----------



## Marix (19. August 2012)

Hier sind einige der oben Genannten aufgestanden und haben sich gefunden.


----------



## Deleted 30552 (19. August 2012)

das hier ist etwas günstiger

http://www.quoka.de/fahrraeder/moun...eder/c5930a86870859/marin-titanium-f-r-s.html

(falls es nicht einfach nur ein FRS ist)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marix (19. August 2012)

Matze010 schrieb:


> das hier ist etwas günstiger
> 
> http://www.quoka.de/fahrraeder/moun...eder/c5930a86870859/marin-titanium-f-r-s.html
> 
> (falls es nicht einfach nur ein FRS ist)



Ich glaube, das ist jenes, welches bei ebay für  1045,- angeboten wurde/wird. 1000 + Verkaufsgebühren - könnte hinkommen.


----------



## Zaskar1998 (19. August 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/170893147257?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## EmperorDark (19. August 2012)

Zaskar1998 schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/170893147257?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



war doch en Schnäppchen...ne...
werden doch normal doppelt so teuer gehandelt...


----------



## smoke_D (20. August 2012)

Matze010 schrieb:


> "Der Preis damals lag je nach Ausstattung ab 12.000 DeutschMark, das sind heute über 15.000 Euro."



Naja... Wenn mand die Geldwertentwicklung sieht (damaligen Gehaltsspiegel...) ist die Aussage evt. etwas überzogen - aber dennoch nicht vollkommen aus der Luft gegriffen...

Außer du meinst den von ihm genannten Kaufpreis...?


----------



## smoke_D (20. August 2012)

Marix schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das ist jenes, welches bei ebay für  1045,- angeboten wurde/wird. 1000 + Verkaufsgebühren - könnte hinkommen.



Das Bike steht schon seit 2 Jahren immer wieder in Quoka oder eBay...


----------



## Deleted 30552 (20. August 2012)

bei den Fragen ging es auch schon um dieses thema:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/ws/eBayISAPI...uhKBuNFiCGY%3D&viewitem=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

"Der Preis damals lag je nach Ausstattung ab 12.000 DeutschMark, das sind heute über 15.000 Euro."

"Frage:  	hi, sag mal kaufrausch, mit der umrechnung von DM von EURO hast du aber so deine schwierigkeiten... selbst wenn man inflation mit bedenkt, passt das hinten und vorn nicht... danke alex 	13.08.12"


"Antwort:  	Doch doch das stimmt schon mehr oder weniger...für 12.000 Mark haste damals einen Kleinwagen bekommen, heute musste in etwa 12.000 Euro hinlegen und Drama gehört dazu  "


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stadtkind (26. August 2012)

Manche investieren in einen Kaugummi, ich investiere lieber in einen Fahrradsattel. 

http://www.ebay.at/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160867963965&ssPageName=ADME:L:COSI:AT:1123



_(Nein, da ist nichts hinter den Kulissen gemauschelt und verhandelt worden. War eine reguläre Auktion.)_


----------



## EmperorDark (26. August 2012)

Stadtkind schrieb:


> Manche investieren in einen Kaugummi, ich investiere lieber in einen Fahrradsattel.
> 
> http://www.ebay.at/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160867963965&ssPageName=ADME:L:COSI:AT:1123
> 
> ...



hehe...sauber...
Glückwunsch...


----------



## atzepenga (26. August 2012)

unglaublichvielleicht sollte man össiebay mehr auf dem Schirm haben


----------



## ogni (26. August 2012)

ist bike-tech so gefragt?

nippon xtr rahmen

http://www.ebay.de/itm/261083747772


----------



## Deleted 30552 (27. August 2012)

ist ja auch ein sehr schöner rahmen

alleine für die ritchey kann man fast 100 euro einplanen


----------



## black-panther (27. August 2012)

Ah du hast den Flite bekommen, Michael.
Man hab ich mich geärgert, bin zu spät aus dem Auto gekommen


----------



## oneschnark (27. August 2012)

Salut, Klein:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/KLEIN-Attiit...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item2c679376db
Phil.


----------



## Fillet_Steel (27. August 2012)

Tja
Ein Moonrise in dem Zustand kommt wohl wirklich nir wieder...
Lg
G


----------



## AgentKlein (27. August 2012)

Titanfreak schrieb:


> Tja
> Ein Moonrise in dem Zustand kommt wohl wirklich nir wieder...
> Lg
> G


Ich hoffe nur, der Käufer hat sich das Rad vorher genau angeschaut, ehe er 3 Riesen geboten hat. 3000 Euro sind ne Menge Holz auch für solch ein Rad.


----------



## Nightstorm95 (27. August 2012)

Stimmt - ist ne' richtig schööönes Bekanntes - 03/93 ...







... wurde mir letztes Jahr schon angeboten ... leider zu KLEIN.

Glückwunsch an den neuen Besitzer/in.
Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fillet_Steel (27. August 2012)

Hi Max
Täuscht das auf dem Foto oder ist die Gabel wirklich stark ausgeblichen?
Lg
Georg


----------



## Nightstorm95 (27. August 2012)

Hi Georg,

_"stark ausgeblichen"_ ... bitte, bewerte selbst.








 ​

Wollte es meiner Frau schenken, sie steht total auf Cannondale.

Gruss, Max


----------



## Fillet_Steel (27. August 2012)

Hi Max
Ja das erste Foto tÃ¤uscht inder Tat - sieht wirklich sehr schÃ¶n aus..
HÃ¤tte mir auch gepasst nur halt leider kein Platz und um welchen zu schaffen hÃ¤tt ich mein Sunburst oder mein Adroit verkaufen mÃ¼Ãen was irgendwie am Sinn vorbeigeht...
Und meine Frau hat letztes Jahr kmit mir geschimpft, weil ich ihr ein gebrauchtes Rad fÃ¼r 100â¬ gekauft habe (wÃ¤re viel zu teuer meinte sie da sie sowieso nicht fÃ¤hrt...)
Lg
Georg


----------



## EmperorDark (27. August 2012)

AgentKlein schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nur, der Käufer hat sich das Rad vorher genau angeschaut, ehe er 3 Riesen geboten hat. 3000 Euro sind ne Menge Holz auch für solch ein Rad.



bei der unglaublich tollen Bebilderung unn detaillierten Beschreibung des Artikel´s is dat recht mutig...ne... 
da stell ich ja ne verrostete Schraube mit mehr Bildern ein...


----------



## Nightstorm95 (27. August 2012)

Titanfreak schrieb:


> ...
> Und meine Frau hat letztes Jahr kmit mir geschimpft, weil ich ihr ein gebrauchtes Rad für 100 gekauft habe




Ach ... doch soviel  & Frauen haben immer Recht !

Gruss, Max
__________________
_"Eine Frau ist das einzige Geschenk,
das sich selbst verpackt."_
- Jean-Paul Belmondo -


----------



## Klein-Holgi (27. August 2012)

Es wird immer schwierig bleiben diese Farben auf einem Foto darzustellen. Nichts gegen Max tolle Bilder, aber selbst ein Gator sieht in Natura immer nochmal anders aus als auf Fotos. Und Sunburst oder Moonrise "knallen" live noch viel mehr in die Pupille...


----------



## black-panther (27. August 2012)

Und der nächste bitte... http://www.ebay.de/itm/Klein-Attitude-in-gepflegtem-Zustand-/120973488152?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der&hash=item1c2a94f018


----------



## AgentKlein (27. August 2012)

black-panther schrieb:


> Und der nächste bitte... http://www.ebay.de/itm/Klein-Attitu...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item1c2a94f018


....ob sowas wohl je in 22" auftaucht? Ich glaub, dann sterb ich.......


----------



## Nightstorm95 (27. August 2012)

@Klein-Holgi: _"aber selbst ein Gator sieht in natura immer nochmals anders aus als auf Fotos"_ ... Eins zu eins ist nicht möglich ... dennoch widerspreche ich Dir.
Schon mal Gator live gesehen ? Falls nicht - diese Teilansicht ist schon verdammt nah an der Realität ...




​
Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HOLZWURM (27. August 2012)

Hallo

Sicher ist es schwierig GATOR oder Moonrise zu fotografieren.

Aber man kann trotzdem erkennen ob es ein gut erhaltenes KLEIN ist oder nicht

Das 19erMoonrise sieht zumindestens von der einen Seit kräftiger aus als auf der anderen.

Auch sagt mir die Kettenstrebe und das Oberrohr sehr viel.

Aber wenn es zu gut erhalten ist macht es mich inzwischen auch misstrauisch, oder wenn die Bilder zu klein sind

Danke

Holzwurm


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (27. August 2012)

Wer für 3K so einen Wagen "blind" kauft dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen, egal wer da geknipst hat....


----------



## Fillet_Steel (27. August 2012)

Es gibt Leute, die kaufen einen 300 sl Roadster aus USA nur mit zwei kleinen Fotos von jemandem wildfremden ungesehen für 200k  und wundern sich, daß aus dem Container eine verbastelte Rostmühle rollt - so einige Male passiert....
So gesehen hält sich das Risiko bei Selbstabholung in Grenzen - wenn der Zustand nicht passt einfach stehenlassen und den Ebaykauf rückabwickeln...


----------



## Klein-Holgi (28. August 2012)

@Max: Diese Teilansicht ist fotografisch wirklich großes Kino. Du hast die gute Angewohnheit nicht mit dem Blitz bis auf die Grundierung durchzublitzen  In genau solchem natürlichem diffusem Licht kommt man der Realität am nächsten. (Dann noch den Monitor auf höchste Leuchtkraft stellen...Top Foto!)

...und ich weiß sogar noch ganz genau wo ich das erste Gator live gesehen habe, das wird auf ewig in die Netzhaut eingebrannt sein: Damals hing ein Quantum Rahmen bei Brügelmann (als es ihn noch als Laden gab) unter der Decke - unerreichbar in zweierlei Hinsicht: Arme zu kurz und Geldbeutel zu leer. Ob es der Rahmen ist, den ich ab und zu bei uns durch die Gegend fahren sehe?

Der Vergleich mit den Werten bei den Autos führt mir einfach vor Augen, dass es genug Leute gibt, die 3000 oder auch 200000 Euro riskieren können - wo es einfach egal ist, ob man sie hat oder nicht. So einfach mag die Sache sein  Gibt doch auch genug, die nen 100000 Euro Neuwagen kaufen können, denen der Wertverlust von 50000 in 2 Jahren völlig schnuppe ist. (Philosophier-Modus aus)


----------



## DefektesKind (7. September 2012)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ws/eBayIS...spagename=STRK:MESELX:IT&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Triple F (7. September 2012)

War die Apotheke als Satteltasche auch Bestandteil der Auktion?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## euphras (7. September 2012)

Triple F schrieb:


> War die Apotheke als Satteltasche auch Bestandteil der Auktion?



Exakt! Wie pervers, den einem Getriebenen, der sich selbst ins Grab gespritzt hat, gewidmeten Sattel so hoch zu bieten.


----------



## Deleted 30552 (7. September 2012)

erinnert an die Preisbildung der hellen Tioga Reifen. Auf einmal wollte die Dinger jeder haben.


----------



## Michelangelo (8. September 2012)

Wenn ich mir die o.g. Attitudepreise so anschaue kann ich wohl den Erwerb eines solchen wohl knicken.


----------



## HOLZWURM (8. September 2012)

Hallo

Du solltest aber unterscheiden ob Marktpreise oder EBAY Preise.

Was da bei Ebay abgeht ist doch zu 90 Prozent geschummelt.

Schau Dir mal das 20er S&S bei Ebay.de an, dann wéist Du was ich meine.

Ich hätte ein 92er Sunburst mit Federgabel und ein 92er horizon mit starrer Gabel beide Attitude für Dich

Danke

Holzwurm


----------



## Michelangelo (8. September 2012)

HOLZWURM schrieb:


> Ich hätte ein 92er Sunburst mit Federgabel und ein 92er horizon mit starrer Gabel beide Attitude für Dich
> 
> Danke
> 
> Holzwurm



Vielen Dank,

suche nur Dolomiti (oder Moonrise)


----------



## Linseneintopf (8. September 2012)

mhh... wenn man das 5 oder 10 fache im Portmonaie hat wie andere, kann man auch mal das 5 oder 10 fache für sowas ausgeben wenn man unbedingt DAS Teil haben will... oder wie hier ggf. das doppelte.... wenn ich 100 schleifen im Jahr verdienen würde, wärs mir ehrlich gesagt auch Rille was das bike kostet wenn ichs haben mag.... man lebt nur einmal.... aber ums vorweg zu nehmen... 3000 euro fürn alten Drahtesel is schon ne hausnummer......


----------



## euphras (8. September 2012)

Linseneintopf schrieb:


> 3000 euro fürn alten Drahtesel is schon ne hausnummer......



Man muß aber immer bedenken, was der alte Drahtesel vor zwanzig Jahren gekostet hat. Kleins gingen w.i.m.r.e. bei 4000 los und endeten bei 12000.


----------



## Linseneintopf (8. September 2012)

ja eben, und von daher isses ja nicht soooo ungerechtfertigt, wenn man eine wesentliche Tatsache bedenkt..... es gibt eben keine neuen mehr....n vw t1 hat auch mal 5000 mark gekostet und geht heute mitunter für wahnwitzige 50000 euro weg.... es gibt sie eben.... leute mit gutem geschmack und viel geld.... leider...


----------



## newt3 (13. September 2012)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110946789037
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110946787787

ist das inzwischen marktüblich?
was kamen die eigentlich damals neu? 

'ne wertanlage isses sicherlich inflations und zinsbereinigt noch nicht aber dafür, dass sie eben nicht nos sind doch schon recht heftig würde ich meinen.

--
ps: ich dachte ich könnte mir zu meiner hinteren eine vordere für günstig (20 oder 25 eur schießen aber offenbar weit gefehlt)


----------



## gtbiker (13. September 2012)

Uvp, dm:
Hr 220-260
Vr 170-190


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BjoernS (16. September 2012)

...endet heute, ob da noch was geht??

http://www.ebay.de/itm/SHIMANO-DEOR...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item19d50a2157


----------



## black-panther (16. September 2012)

Auf jeden Fall etwas heftig... zumal die ohne OVP bisher für ca. max. die Hälfte weggingen.


----------



## ArSt (16. September 2012)

Da geht noch was! Letztes Jahr wurden doch mal welche für 500 angeboten, in einer geöffneten  Pappschachtel!
Hier ist's halt preiswerter, weil die Presentation nicht so aufwändig ist.

VG, Armin!


----------



## Deleted 30552 (16. September 2012)

wer blickt da schon durch

und drei wochen später gehen ein paar nos daumenschalhebel für 80 euro weg


----------



## euphras (16. September 2012)

Matze010 schrieb:


> wer blickt da schon durch
> 
> und drei wochen später gehen ein paar nos daumenschalhebel für 80 euro weg



...und wieder bietet jemand mit sub-10 Bewertungen mit...

Pusher


----------



## Quen (16. September 2012)

Egal ob gepushed oder nicht: sie sind jmd so viel Kohle wert. Das ist ja das eigentlich erschreckende...


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Mosstowie (16. September 2012)

.


----------



## Stadtkind (16. September 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/200817135749...4j0=&rt=nc&_trksid=p4340.l2557&orig_cvip=true

Ich bin nicht so der arge Ebay Crack. Aber so wie ich es verstehe hat hier wohl einer den Preis raufgetrieben und es haben sich doch noch zwei Dumme gefunden die da mitgegangen sind.


----------



## bademeisterpaul (16. September 2012)

Schaut so aus, ja. Stolzer Preis für nen Laufradsatz wo noch nichtmal VR und HR Nabe zusammenpassen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30552 (16. September 2012)

Stadtkind schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/200817135749...4j0=&rt=nc&_trksid=p4340.l2557&orig_cvip=true




die Bieterliste ... da wollte doch jemand mit 0 Bewertungen unbedingt den Laufradsatz haben


----------



## Protorix (16. September 2012)

gut und recht, aber muss man bei jedem Artikel immer annehmen, dass beschissen wird? Ich hab auch irgendwann mal was verkauft und dann hat einer das genau so hochgeboten, da muss man quasi auch wenn man ehrlich ist schon ein schlechtes gewissen haben. 

wie auch immer sind die 300 Euro ein ganz schöner Batzen für diesen LRS


----------



## Syborg (16. September 2012)

Matze010 schrieb:


> die Bieterliste ... da wollte doch jemand mit 0 Bewertungen unbedingt den Laufradsatz haben



der LRS taucht demnächst bestimmt wieder irgendwo auf.


----------



## MKAB (17. September 2012)

Sehr _interessante_ Gebotshistorie auf jeden Fall...

Da hat der Gewinner aber eine sehr schnelle und stabile Internetverbindung, viel Glück und/oder großes Vertrauen in seinen Sniper gehabt 



> Angebotsende:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Zeitpunkt des Gebots: 16.09.12    18:56:33 MESZ


----------



## Stephan Weniger (17. September 2012)

Syborg schrieb:


> der LRS taucht demnächst bestimmt wieder irgendwo auf.


 
Der Verkäufer hat auch die Syncros Revolution Kurbeln für 600+  verkauft und auch da hat einer massiv hochgeboten gehabt....

http://www.ebay.de/itm/200814459488...jFE=&rt=nc&_trksid=p4340.l2557&orig_cvip=true

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Protorix (18. September 2012)

600 euro, krass ich verkauf meine auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MKAB (18. September 2012)

Falsche Beschreibung und trotzdem 413 Euro für Syncros Alu Kurbeln  

Die gehen doch eigentlich auch in NOS für nicht mehr als um die 120 weg... Vielleicht sind ja die KBs das echte Gold daran? 

Und da die Beschreibung offensichtlich aus einer einschlägigen Quelle abgeschrieben wurde, kann die fehlerhafte Bezeichnung als "Revolution Kurbel" eigentlich auch kein "Versehen" sein...

Auch wieder ne interessante Gebotshistorie btw...


----------



## black-panther (18. September 2012)

Vll. spekuliert der Käufer drauf den Preis noch drücken zu können, wenn er hinterher "drauf kommt", dass es ja doch keine Revos sind...


----------



## Learoy (18. September 2012)

MKAB schrieb:


> Die gehen doch eigentlich auch in NOS für nicht mehr als um die 120 weg... Vielleicht sind ja die KBs das echte Gold daran?



Ich habe sone Kurbel (ohne Kettenblätter) gebraucht mal aus eBay.uk gezogen und dann hier quasi 1:1 wieder verkauft für 99, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. 120 für eine NOS-Kurbel wäre bei der Variante schon sehr günstig, ganz so niedrig sind die Preise dann doch nicht.


----------



## euphras (18. September 2012)

Learoy schrieb:


> Ich habe sone Kurbel (ohne Kettenblätter) gebraucht mal aus eBay.uk gezogen und dann hier quasi 1:1 wieder verkauft für 99, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. 120 für eine NOS-Kurbel wäre bei der Variante schon sehr günstig, ganz so niedrig sind die Preise dann doch nicht.



Kommt auch immer etwas drauf an, WANN in den letzten zehn Jahren etwas gekauft wurde.... deshalb ist es eigentlich fast zwingend, wenigstens das Jahr anzugeben, wenn man Aussagen bzgl. des Preises/der Preisentwicklung machen will....


----------



## Learoy (19. September 2012)

Da hast Du natürlich Recht. Verkauft hab ich im Oktober letzten Jahres, der Kauf war nur Tage zuvor.


----------



## bademeisterpaul (19. September 2012)

MKAB schrieb:


> Falsche Beschreibung und trotzdem 413 Euro für Syncros Alu Kurbeln
> 
> Die gehen doch eigentlich auch in NOS für nicht mehr als um die 120 weg... *Vielleicht sind ja die KBs das echte Gold daran?*
> 
> ...



In dem Fall _vielleicht_ sogar möglich:
Geduld ist eine Tugend....


----------



## Rahbari (22. September 2012)

Autsch. 67 Euro für einen Ringle CamTwist oder TiStix für den Sattel in silber. Noch nicht mal NOS oder OVP. Werde dann mal meinen schwarzen in die Bucht werfen...


----------



## Michelangelo (23. September 2012)

Kann ich irgendwie nicht mehr nachvollziehen 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Neu-New-XTR-...hrradteile&hash=item43b390abdd#ht_1802wt_1165


----------



## roblobster (24. September 2012)

hab ich was verpasst? doch nicht auch wegen der kappe?

http://www.ebay.de/itm/200818839904...Na0=&rt=nc&_trksid=p4340.l2557&orig_cvip=true


----------



## Stadtkind (24. September 2012)

roblobster schrieb:


> hab ich was verpasst? doch nicht auch wegen der kappe?
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/200818839904?nma=true&si=5zySkLXZ8Y6CuUXD5YpFd75CNa0%3D&rt=nc&_trksid=p4340.l2557&orig_cvip=true




Ich weiß hier echt nicht mehr weiter. Syncros gabs damals massenweise!!!!!!


Wer treibt dieses verdammte grausliche Zeug dauern so in die Höhe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (25. September 2012)

kurz und mit Steigung, das kann doch nur die Altherrenfraktion sein


----------



## Deleted 30552 (25. September 2012)

Stadtkind schrieb:


> Ich weiß hier echt nicht mehr weiter. Syncros gabs damals massenweise!!!!!!



damit keine falschen Vorstellungen entstehen

massenweise gabs Mounty Special und Kalloy

für einen Syncros Vorbau mußte man seinerzeit schon mindestens 150 DM hinlegen, was heute gefühlten 150 Euro entspricht. Im Workshop steht er mit 229 DM


----------



## Oliver30 (1. Oktober 2012)

Habe gestern gerade ein 1 Zoll syncros Vorbau fuer unter 12 â¬ plus versand ersteigert. Netter Preis im Vergleich zu dem Syncros.


----------



## Oliver30 (1. Oktober 2012)

Noch nicht vorbei, aber mit Potential :
Klein Gabel :
http://www.ebay.de/itm/330801258177
Klein Vorbau / Lenker :
http://www.ebay.de/itm/330801258049
Klein Rahmen (Ã¼ber 1.000 â¬ bei 6 Tagen Laufzeit)
http://www.ebay.de/itm/330801257954


----------



## MKAB (3. Oktober 2012)

Was für eine Verar$che?!

Alle 3 Angebote vorzeitig beendet, _zufällig alles_ verloren/gestohlen/nicht mehr verfügbar?

Wenn ich da mitgeboten hätte würde ich wahrscheinlich verrückt werden 

Oder gibts eine andere Erklärung? 



Oliver30 schrieb:


> Noch nicht vorbei, aber mit Potential :
> Klein Gabel :
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/330801258177
> Klein Vorbau / Lenker :
> ...


----------



## Oliver30 (3. Oktober 2012)

MKAB schrieb:


> Was fÃ¼r eine Verar$che?!
> 
> Alle 3 Angebote vorzeitig beendet, _zufÃ¤llig alles_ verloren/gestohlen/nicht mehr verfÃ¼gbar?
> 
> ...



Keine Ahung hatte ich auch gerade gesehen, aber recht hast du, irgendwie merkwÃ¼rdig. Hatte aber nicht mitgeboten gehabt.
Beim Rahmen war das HÃ¶chstgebot 1.100 â¬, bei der Gabel 312 â¬ und bei dem Vorbau 160 â¬.


----------



## Quen (3. Oktober 2012)

MKAB schrieb:


> Was für eine Verar$che?!
> 
> Alle 3 Angebote vorzeitig beendet, _zufällig alles_ verloren/gestohlen/nicht mehr verfügbar?
> 
> ...


Bei "Klein" schon recht auffällig... Scheint sich leider mehr oder weniger so eingebürgert zu haben.

Aber es kann auch andere Gründe geben!? Ich habe kürzlich auch mal ne Auktion vorzeitig (einige Tage vor Ende) beendet - aber auch nur, weil ich den Artikel doch behalten wollte. Fand jemand auch nicht so lustig, was ich auch verstehen kann.

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Michelangelo (3. Oktober 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> Bei "Klein" schon recht auffällig... Scheint sich leider mehr oder weniger so eingebürgert zu haben.
> 
> Aber es kann auch andere Gründe geben!? Ich habe kürzlich auch mal ne Auktion vorzeitig (einige Tage vor Ende) beendet - aber auch nur, weil ich den Artikel doch behalten wollte. Fand jemand auch nicht so lustig, was ich auch verstehen kann.
> 
> ...



Wenn das 'mal' passiert sagt keiner was. Bei Klein ist das aber mittlerweile usus.


----------



## MKAB (3. Oktober 2012)

"(ei)ne Auktion vorzeitig..." / "mal passiert" ... 

Hier bei allen 3 Artikeln, welch unglÃ¼ckliches Missgeschick, welch ein Schicksal 

Das eBÃ¤h das mitmacht verstehe ich nicht wirklich, da geht doch jedesmal ein Haufen Kohle flÃ¶ten, 
wenn es mit 1â¬ eingestellt wurde und dann offenbar schon bei 1000+ stand...

Krasse und absichtliche Unfairness allen "normalen" Bietern gegenÃ¼ber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oliver30 (3. Oktober 2012)

Michelangelo schrieb:


> Wenn das 'mal' passiert sagt keiner was. Bei Klein ist das aber mittlerweile usus.



In wie fern? Als lockangebot und dann extra verkauft ?


----------



## MKAB (3. Oktober 2012)

Oliver30 schrieb:


> In wie fern? Als lockangebot und dann extra verkauft ?



Ein _mögliches_ Szenario:
Die Bucht als kostenlose Werbeplattform missbraucht, dadurch viel Aufmerksamkeit für den angebotenen Artikel erhalten, dann die "privaten" Angebote hinter den Kulissen abgewartet und mit der Sicherheit von rückverfolgbaren eBäh-Usernamen ein nettes Geschäft ohne entsprechende Transparenz auf dem "offenen Markt" und ohne lästige Einstellgebühren abgewickelt...


----------



## u-break (3. Oktober 2012)

MKAB schrieb:


> "(ei)ne Auktion vorzeitig..." / "mal passiert" ...
> 
> Hier bei allen 3 Artikeln, welch unglückliches Missgeschick, welch ein Schicksal
> 
> ...



das missgeschick ist um einiges grösser bei dem händler 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Ritchey-P-20-Retro-MTB-Rahmenset-Original-Tom-Ritchey-frame-Dedacciai-tubing-/330801257068


----------



## coast13 (3. Oktober 2012)

u-break schrieb:


> das missgeschick ist um einiges grösser bei dem händler
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Ritchey-P-20...-Ritchey-frame-Dedacciai-tubing-/330801257068




Dieses Angebot wurde vom Verkäufer beendet, da der Artikel nicht mehr verfügbar ist


----------



## Learoy (4. Oktober 2012)

Bekommt man bei bereits abgegebenem Gebot von eBay eigentlich den Streichgrund mitgeteilt?


----------



## black-panther (4. Oktober 2012)

Die meisten geben keinen Grund an, dann steht da nur "..., da der Artikel nicht mehr verfügbar ist."

Wie schon öfter erläutert, liegt darin auch die rechtliche Verwundbarkeit dieser Praxis. Wenn Gebote vorliegen, sollte der Verkäufer den Bietern oder zumindest dem aktuell Höchstbietenden *vor* dem Abbruch der Auktion einen *triftigen* und belegbaren Grund mitteilen. Tut er das nicht, kann der Höchstbietende die Herausgabe des Artikels zum Preis des bei Abbruch aktuellen Gebotes (oder seines Höchstgebotes) oder Schadensersatz bis zur Höhe des Wiederbeschaffungswertes fordern (wenn der VK den Artikel zB 'hinten rum' an jmd. anderen veräußert hat). [legt mich jetzt bitte nicht auf die rechtlich korrekte Verwendung der Begriffe fest, es soll das Geschriebene nur verstanden werden]

Aber wer will sich schon die Mühe machen, sich da evtl. auf einen Rechtsstreit einzulassen? Da hat fast niemand Bock drauf, auch wenn man sich noch so ärgert. Und somit geht es fröhlich weiter so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (4. Oktober 2012)

...oder der Verkäufer (der die Auktion dann vorzeitig beendet) lässt den Käufer, mit dem er sich vor Auktionsende (hintenrum) geeinigt hat, das Höchstgebot von 100000 Euro einstellen und beendet dann die Auktion. Schon kommt keiner mehr in Frage, der auf Herausgabe bzw. Schadensersatz klagen kann 

Aber im Prinzip hat black-panther recht

Mehr Spaß macht mir dann eher ein Mail hinterher, warum die Auktion denn beendet wurde, weil man selbst vorhatte ca. 5000 Euro für den Rahmen zu bieten Soll ja jeder seine Freude an dem Deal haben, auch wenn man nicht involviert war


----------



## thobimo (4. Oktober 2012)

... und kurze Zeit später gibts ein Komplettrad für 3500.- Sofortkauf.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/KLEIN-Attitu...t_Fahrräder&hash=item35c0433c85#ht_898wt_1185


----------



## black-panther (4. Oktober 2012)

Ist in Österreich und nicht dasselbe Rad.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (4. Oktober 2012)

3,5 Kilo für ein aufgebohrtes Atti  Na wenigstens ist die superlongtravel Mag dabei...


----------



## black-panther (4. Oktober 2012)

Na immerhin ist die Starrgabel dabei ;-)


----------



## retroking (4. Oktober 2012)

Wie hat der denn die FC-M950 an das Klein geschraubt
Die Kurbel gabs doch nur mit Octalink...oder irre ich mich da etwa?


Viele Grüße,

Daniel


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (4. Oktober 2012)

Reset Innenlager


----------



## ogni (4. Oktober 2012)

.


----------



## retroking (4. Oktober 2012)

Danke hab ich nicht gewusst.


Viele Grüße,

Daniel


----------



## EmperorDark (14. Oktober 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/320992843981?nma=true&si=Trpaa4HK7fqRPcYDPt%2BX4GYhHaI%3D&rt=nc&_trksid=p4340.l2557&orig_cvip=true


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## euphras (14. Oktober 2012)

EmperorDark schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/320992843981?nma=true&si=Trpaa4HK7fqRPcYDPt%2BX4GYhHaI%3D&rt=nc&_trksid=p4340.l2557&orig_cvip=true



FÃ¼r einen Hyperlite in gutem Zustand durchaus ein gÃ¤ngiger Preis.

Scott Mathauser BremsbelÃ¤ge in NOS fÃ¼r 83 â¬:







http://www.ebay.de/itm/360494203340...4sY=&rt=nc&_trksid=p4340.l2557&orig_cvip=true


----------



## AgentKlein (14. Oktober 2012)

habe für 4 NOS SM Schuhe und Beläge hier im Forum auch 80 Euro bezahlt.....scheint wohl leider so zu sein, dass die Dinger selten sind. :/


----------



## EmperorDark (14. Oktober 2012)

eijooooo...
ich reg mich ja nur auf weil mich irgendeiner überboten hat...


----------



## MKAB (14. Oktober 2012)

So teuer waren die aber auch noch nicht oft: 

Avid Arch Supreme "Gebraucht mit leichte gebrauschspuren / kleine Kratzer"


----------



## oldschooler (14. Oktober 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/SHANNON-HARD...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item3f1d4c177c

ist das nicht auch ein tick zu hoch? (bin tatsächlich ahnungslos, ob dies der marktpreis is)


----------



## mini.tom (14. Oktober 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/360494202664?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## EmperorDark (14. Oktober 2012)




----------



## black-panther (15. Oktober 2012)

MKAB schrieb:


> So teuer waren die aber auch noch nicht oft:
> 
> Avid Arch Supreme "Gebraucht mit leichte gebrauschspuren / kleine Kratzer"


 
dann lohnen sich die hier ja schon:
http://www.willhaben.at/iad/kaufen-...ge-90s-cnc-selten-rare-47781733?adId=47781733
http://www.willhaben.at/iad/kaufen-...retro-vintage-kult-90s-47782034?adId=47782034


----------



## Blackspire (17. Oktober 2012)

grünes kostet halt 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/300791921097?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steigo (18. Oktober 2012)

Blackspire schrieb:


> grünes kostet halt
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/300791921097?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



fürn Flite titanium fast schon ein normaler Preis und in dem Zustand
habe selber für nen gelben 80 hinblättern müssen


----------



## AgentKlein (18. Oktober 2012)

steigo schrieb:


> fürn Flite titanium fast schon ein normaler Preis und in dem Zustand
> habe selber für nen gelben 80 hinblättern müssen


Denke auch, dass die andersfarbigen (also alle ausser schwarz), für einiges mehr weggehen. Vor allem in diesem Zustand. Und die weißen sind sowieso in neu fast nicht mehr unter 200 Flocken zu bekommen von daher finde ich 125 für den grünen Flite vollkommen legitim. Sicher kein Schnapper aber auch nicht so viel, als dass er in Gold aufgewogen werden könnte.


----------



## Zaskar1998 (23. Oktober 2012)

denk mal das kann man hier posten ...

http://www.ebay.de/itm/261115219060...qh4=&rt=nc&_trksid=p4340.l2557&orig_cvip=true


----------



## Oliver30 (23. Oktober 2012)

Zaskar1998 schrieb:


> denk mal das kann man hier posten ...
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/261115219060...qh4=&rt=nc&_trksid=p4340.l2557&orig_cvip=true



Für ein paar Bremszug-Hänger. Unglaublich.


----------



## Syborg (23. Oktober 2012)

Zaskar1998 schrieb:


> denk mal das kann man hier posten ...
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/261115219060...qh4=&rt=nc&_trksid=p4340.l2557&orig_cvip=true



in der Tat unglaublich für das Geld gebe ich meine auch her


----------



## maka82 (24. Oktober 2012)

Wirklich unglaublich. Ich dachte ICH sei bekloppt. Ich sag mal nicht wie hoch ich mitgeboten hab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AgentKlein (24. Oktober 2012)

maka82 schrieb:


> Wirklich unglaublich. Ich dachte ICH sei bekloppt. Ich sag mal nicht wie hoch ich mitgeboten hab


*lacht*...ja, ich hing auch mit dran. Fünf Minuten vor Ende noch mal reingeschaut, gelacht, vom Stuhl gefallen, weiter gelacht und Rechner runtergefahren.....schade, dass ich kein Geld schei55e:=)

PS: Falls du, Syborg, doch unter 123 Euro gehst, sag Bescheid!

Gruß Emil


----------



## gtbiker (24. Oktober 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Kompl-BIKE-A...ahrräder&hash=item3ccb8fd180&autorefresh=true

http://offer.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&_trksid=p4340.l2565&rt=nc&item=261113237888


----------



## huhue (24. Oktober 2012)

Wenn ick überlege das ick meine janzen Bikes und MBAs damals VERSCHENKT habe, bekomm ick jetz noch Tränen in den Augen....
Naja sind aber in juten Händen...

Greetz Daniel


----------



## MadProetchen (24. Oktober 2012)

das geht ja noch.....
ich hab meine einfach entsorgt
den alten sche### will eh keiner mehr lesen....dachte ich


----------



## EmperorDark (24. Oktober 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/SYNCROS-Hardcore-Lenker-Handlebar-0-560mm-rare-XT-XTR-RINGLE-GRAFTON-YETI-/271086447864?ru=http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_ipg=200&_sop=10&_trkparms=65%253A10%257C66%253A2%257C39%253A1&_sacat=0&_from=R40&_sc=1&_nkw=271086447864&_rdc=1&nma=true&si=Trpaa4HK7fqRPcYDPt%2BX4GYhHaI%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557  

utz utz utz...
http://www.ebay.de/itm/SYNCROS-Hard...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## lisa09111 (24. Oktober 2012)

EmperorDark schrieb:


> utz utz utz...


 
Was soll das eigentlichen heißen?

Ist das etwa Dein Freudengebrüll, weil einer so blöd war, bei DEINER "Auktion" auch noch ein Gebot abzugeben?:kotz:


----------



## MadProetchen (24. Oktober 2012)

lisa09111 schrieb:


> Was soll das eigentlichen heißen?
> 
> Ist das etwa Dein Freudengebrüll, weil einer so blöd war, bei DEINER "Auktion" auch noch ein Gebot abzugeben?:kotz:



warum sollte er sich denn nich freuen?


----------



## EmperorDark (24. Oktober 2012)

wat soll denn dieses unnötige Gezänke hier jetz...?
Der Käufer hat gefragt ob er den Lenker auch sofortkaufen kann für 125...und da hab ich die Auktion dementsprechend umgestellt.
da achtet man schon auf seine Wortwahl hier und schreibweise und einfach alles um mit den anderen klar zu kommen und bekommt doch noch Schelte...find´sch schei55e...



lisa09111 schrieb:


> Was soll das eigentlichen heißen?
> 
> Ist das etwa Dein Freudengebrüll, weil einer so blöd war, bei DEINER "Auktion" auch noch ein Gebot abzugeben?:kotz:


----------



## euphras (24. Oktober 2012)

MadProetchen schrieb:


> das geht ja noch.....
> ich hab meine einfach entsorgt
> den alten sche### will eh keiner mehr lesen....dachte ich



Ging mir genau so, bis auf die ersten 7 Bikes (darunter Erstausgabe) ist 2004 alles im Altpapiercontainer gelandet, auch der 95er  Workshop.


----------



## AgentKlein (24. Oktober 2012)

EmperorDark schrieb:


> wat soll denn dieses unnötige Gezänke hier jetz...?



Mensch Verstrahlter.......was soll ich denn nur mit Dir machen menno.....

Dass die/der lisa09111 sich im Ton Dir gegenüber vergriffen hat, ist ganz klar, muß man nicht drüber reden. 
Aber du bist auch ein elender Provokateur, welcher sich gerne schlechte Laune von leicht "befindlichen" Leuten zuzieht. Mensch, freu Dich doch im "Stillen Kämmerlein" und stelle (hier!!!) nicht zur Schau, dass du einen ziemlichen Deppen gefunden hast, welcher Dir diesen Lenker zu nem leicht!!! überhöhten Preis abgekauft hat! Das "fakkt" manche Leute ab und bringt Dir nur Stress ein. Auch aus dem Grund, weil du langsam eine angenehme Art & Weise gefunden hast, dich hier im Forum mitzuteilen und zu schreiben. 

Sei manchmal weniger offensiv. Ist wesentlich effizienter 

In diesem Sinne: 

Emil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EmperorDark (24. Oktober 2012)

okay...den Link hätt besser ein anderer ohne das "utz utz utz" hier gepostet...hast ja recht Emil...
wenigstens einer der den abtrünnigen mal lobt das dieser sich um Wege der Besserung befindet...
hab mich doch seit dem SYNCROS-Stützen-Thread sehr zurückgehalten und meine nette Seite gezeigt...
möcht mich hiermit auch mal bei allen unnötig Gezänkten entschuldigen...
es grüsst ganz doll de Mich´l von da Shadowbase...


----------



## schnegg314 (25. Oktober 2012)

huhue schrieb:


> Wenn ick überlege das ick meine janzen Bikes und MBAs damals VERSCHENKT habe, bekomm ick jetz noch Tränen in den Augen...l



Wenn ich überlege, dass ich diese Zeitschriften bezahlt, aber leider nie erhalten habe, geht es mir ähnlich...


----------



## smiregal (25. Oktober 2012)

... hat sich eigentlich hierzu (insbes. zur Beschreibung !!!) schon jemand ausgelassen  ?  
http://www.ebay.de/itm/320980587225...gj4=&rt=nc&_trksid=p4340.l2557&orig_cvip=true


----------



## newt3 (25. Oktober 2012)

ja


----------



## lisa09111 (25. Oktober 2012)

AgentKlein schrieb:


> Mensch, freu Dich doch im "Stillen Kämmerlein" und stelle (hier!!!) nicht zur Schau, dass du einen ziemlichen Deppen gefunden hast, welcher Dir diesen Lenker zu nem leicht!!! überhöhten Preis abgekauft hat! Das "fakkt" manche Leute ab und bringt Dir nur Stress ein.


 
So hätte ich es wohl auch ausdrücken können - wenn es denn meine Art wäre. 



AgentKlein schrieb:


> Auch aus dem Grund, weil du langsam eine angenehme Art & Weise gefunden hast, dich hier im Forum mitzuteilen und zu schreiben.


----------



## Protorix (26. Oktober 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/MTB-Rahmen-M...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item19d60f528a

nicht so viel aber für schrott find ich schon ...


----------



## salzbrezel (26. Oktober 2012)

Protorix schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/MTB-Rahmen-M...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item19d60f528a
> 
> nicht so viel aber für schrott find ich schon ...



Von denen würde ich nicht mal ein Auto kaufen...


----------



## Triple F (26. Oktober 2012)

Wie findet man denn so einen Artikel überhaupt? Allgemeiner kann man den Titel fast gar nicht formulieren. Immerhin gibt es weder 'retro' noch 'nos' zu lesen...


----------



## mightyEx (26. Oktober 2012)

Dat kommt auf den an, der sucht  . Ich kann auch "fahrrad" als Suchbegriff wählen oder auch gar keinen Suchbegriff voraussetzen. Dann muss man halt entsprechend Zeit für die Recherche mitbringen.

Manchmal sind's auch Vorschläge seitens des Portals etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zaskar1998 (26. Oktober 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/190730884439...qh4=&rt=nc&_trksid=p4340.l2557&orig_cvip=true

is ja auch Kult ...


----------



## Deleted 30552 (26. Oktober 2012)

Protorix schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/MTB-Rahmen-M...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item19d60f528a
> 
> nicht so viel aber für schrott find ich schon ...




der "Schrott" macht auf mich den Eindruck, als ob er mal sauteuer war

Vielleicht ein ehemaliger Downhill-Team-Rahmen?


----------



## Protorix (26. Oktober 2012)

macht auf mich den eindruck als wäre es damals schon schrott gewesen


----------



## Oscar1 (30. Oktober 2012)

Ganzschöner Preissprung für die roten DX V-Brakes.. 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/281006261772...ZW8=&rt=nc&_trksid=p4340.l2557&orig_cvip=true


----------



## Koe (31. Oktober 2012)

für einen reifen???

http://www.ebay.de/itm/271088784604...ksid=p4340.l2557&orig_cvip=true#ht_500wt_1219


----------



## ArSt (1. November 2012)

Klar, von einem halben steht da nichts !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## newt3 (1. November 2012)

die reifen sind nicht erst seit gestern so teuer:
http://capjunkie.com/img/Vintage_Ri...e_May-08-10_17_00_01_PDT)-20100505-200203.jpg


----------



## EmperorDark (1. November 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/271086426989...4Ko=&rt=nc&_trksid=p4340.l2557&orig_cvip=true


----------



## newt3 (1. November 2012)

wie war das nochmal mit dem posten der eigenen verkäufe hier.
......das ist doch keine 7 tage her.....


ps: aber mal 'ne anderes thema: einen answer hyperlite in silber für dein cannondale hast du inzwischen? oder brauchst einen? hab ich da - sogar einen cannondale gelabelten. pn falls darin interesse besteht.


----------



## Michelangelo (1. November 2012)

Das war ja auch mal wieder ein Schnapper 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1992-Klein-...0415610?pt=Mountain_Bikes&hash=item1e73b75cfa


----------



## Fillet_Steel (1. November 2012)

...das war aber schon sehr hübsch - in dem Zustand wohl nur selten zu bekommen...


----------



## Quen (1. November 2012)

Titanfreak schrieb:


> ...das war aber schon sehr hübsch - in dem Zustand wohl nur selten zu bekommen...


Sehe ich auch so - gute Teile können auch "gutes Geld" kosten - wie oft wird denn ein HLF-Attitude in dem Zustand angeboten? Die Ausstattung ist ja auch nicht zu verachten...

Und wer so ein Rad unbedingt haben möchte... 


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Michelangelo (1. November 2012)

Titanfreak schrieb:


> ...das war aber schon sehr hübsch - in dem Zustand wohl nur selten zu bekommen...



Dafür dass die Kiste nie ans Licht darf  Fahren wäre bei derzeitigem Preisniveau auch nicht ratsam.

Bei mir Keller hängt auch noch so ein Teil das, bis auf das aufgebohrte Oberrohr , in vergleichbarem optischen Zustand ist.


----------



## newt3 (1. November 2012)

wenn man sich mal überlegt, dass man mit etwas suche vermutlich für ca 700 eur sämtliche anbauteile in nos beschaffen könnte (xtr gruppe, felgen, reifen, sattel, stütze) 

ist der dort gezahlt preis für rahmen+gabel+steuersatz+lve schon irgendwo ein extrem heftiger preis.


----------



## ArSt (1. November 2012)

Na ja, alle Anbauteile in NOS fÃ¼r 700â¬, kann auch etwas zu niedrig geschÃ¤tzt sein:
http://kaufmannsladen.vigmos.de/product_info.php?info=p46_XTR-M900-Gruppe-neu-und-OVP.html


----------



## EmperorDark (1. November 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pago79 (1. November 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so - gute Teile können auch "gutes Geld" kosten - wie oft wird denn ein HLF-Attitude in dem Zustand angeboten? Die Ausstattung ist ja auch nicht zu verachten...
> 
> Und wer so ein Rad unbedingt haben möchte...
> 
> ...


Sehe ich ähnlich, auch wenn der Preis wirklich sportlich ist.
Aber auch durchaus ein schönes Beispiel, was eine vernünftige Beschreibung und sehr gute Fotos ausmachen können....

Gruß
Lars


----------



## lisa09111 (1. November 2012)

ArSt schrieb:


> Na ja, alle Anbauteile in NOS für 700, kann auch etwas zu niedrig geschätzt sein:
> http://kaufmannsladen.vigmos.de/product_info.php?info=p46_XTR-M900-Gruppe-neu-und-OVP.html


 
Ach ja, VIGMOS - alle Tassen hat der auch nich mehr im Schrank. 

Da möchte man ja schon fast vor Scham im Boden versinken, wenn man nur aus der Nachbar-Region kommt.


----------



## insanerider (1. November 2012)

und das Beste....er braucht nur einen (!) Dummen finden...und eventuell findet er den irgendwo auf dieser Welt....


----------



## obi-wan-mtb (1. November 2012)

euphras schrieb:


> Für einen Hyperlite in gutem Zustand durchaus ein gängiger Preis.



Used:


----------



## obi-wan-mtb (1. November 2012)

Schön aber teuer:


----------



## newt3 (1. November 2012)

obi-wan-mtb schrieb:


> Used:



mensch und ich hab dem darkemperor heute meinen für 60 +versand angeboten und er möchte ihn nicht.


----------



## insanerider (1. November 2012)

ich hab einen verbauten aber augenscheinlich nicht/kaum gefahrenen auf dem fro. für 100 euro geht er wieder


----------



## AgentKlein (2. November 2012)

.........wenn man sich hier so einige Beispiele genauer ansieht und das ganze objektiv-rational hinterfragt, möchte man schier erbrechen, anschliessend seinen ganzen Rad-Kram verhökern und sich umgehend ein neues Hobby suchen. Der saubere Rundlauf in Sachen Preis-Leistungsverhältnis ist hier oft nicht mehr annähernd gegeben. Selbst Angebot-Nachfrage nimmt hier manchmal doch leicht kranke Züge an.


----------



## Michelangelo (2. November 2012)

AgentKlein schrieb:


> .........wenn man sich hier so einige Beispiele genauer ansieht und das ganze objektiv-rational hinterfragt, möchte man schier erbrechen, anschliessend seinen ganzen Rad-Kram verhökern und sich umgehend ein neues Hobby suchen. Der saubere Rundlauf in Sachen Preis-Leistungsverhältnis ist hier oft nicht mehr annähernd gegeben. Selbst Angebot-Nachfrage nimmt hier manchmal doch leicht kranke Züge an.



An diesem Punkt war ich auch schon das eine oder andere Mal. Dazu durchringen konnte ich mich bisher allerdings nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (2. November 2012)

Es wird ja niemand gezwungen, diese Beträge zu zahlen (resp. zu bieten).

Man sollte auch nicht vergessen, dass es bei nahezu jedem Produkt immer mal wieder solche Ausreißer gibt - nicht jeder Hyperlite wird für fast 200$ verkauft; ein gutes Beispiel sind auch die Bullseye- oder Revolution Kurbeln - mal sind es exorbitant hohe Preise, mal absolut im Rahmen.

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Zaskar1998 (4. November 2012)

Hier hat der Käufer dann nen glatten Betrag überwiesen 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/190741179135...AAc=&rt=nc&_trksid=p4340.l2557&orig_cvip=true


----------



## Protorix (4. November 2012)

boaa ich hab auch eine die kann man mir für 80 euro abkaufen


----------



## MadProetchen (4. November 2012)

Zaskar1998 schrieb:


> Hier hat der Käufer dann nen glatten Betrag überwiesen
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/190741179135...AAc=&rt=nc&_trksid=p4340.l2557&orig_cvip=true




man beachte die bieter


----------



## Deleted 30552 (4. November 2012)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=600686


----------



## wtb_rider (5. November 2012)

sehr schön....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## obi-wan-mtb (9. November 2012)

*Darf ich noch einmal.....?*



Warte.....







Warte.........




*
KABOOM:*






Ringle kappe für 119 Euro?!?!?
http://www.ebay.de/itm/290801793466...1R0=&rt=nc&_trksid=p4340.l2557&orig_cvip=true


----------



## Koe (11. November 2012)

und wieder mal reifen. für mich nicht nachvollziehbar. der sofortkaufpreis lag bei 79.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/300808887784?ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1435.l2649#ht_500wt_1182


----------



## MadProetchen (13. November 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/271096356551?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


man..man...man


----------



## euphras (13. November 2012)

MadProetchen schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/271096356551?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649 (Anmerkung: XC Pro MD GG Innenlager 73/119,5 BSA)
> 
> 
> man..man...man



Das hatte ich auch auf dem Plan. Nach Tabelle wär die für 35- max. 50 weggegangen. Einzige Erklärung, die ich habe; die für ein MD Innenlager ungewöhnliche Wellenlänge von 119,5 mm.


----------



## Rahbari (19. November 2012)

Unter der Artikelnummer 261126798510 ging gestern ein XS MC1 Adroit Rahmen mit Judy-Krone für 3.050 USD weg, obwohl Repaint und ohne Innenlager/Steuersatz/Starrgabel. Wie kann man nur so blöd sein? Der Käufer bietet jetzt wahrscheinlich die gleiche Summe nochmal auf die MC2 Strata.  Und dann das ganze für ca. 700 Euro bei Jonrock umspritzen, Gabelschaft auf MC1, China-Innenlager/Steuersatz rein.


----------



## smiregal (19. November 2012)

die hier ...  ... sind ja noch 5 1/2 Tage ...
http://www.ebay.de/itm/121020503783?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
... hattet ihr gesehen ?


----------



## black-panther (19. November 2012)

um die geht es hier ja die ganze Zeit 

Ed. Moment, das war ja im anderen thread


----------



## Rahbari (19. November 2012)

Rahbari schrieb:


> Der Käufer bietet jetzt wahrscheinlich die gleiche Summe nochmal auf _die MC2 Strata_.


 
Nee, habe ich schon - versteckt - auch hier thematisiert.

Übrigens ist die gelbe für 150 USD wieder drin. Der Verkäufer hat offenbar den Deal gecancelt und sie wieder reingetan. Nun ist sie schon bei 1000 USD...


----------



## hirschnummer1 (19. November 2012)

Rahbari schrieb:


> Unter der Artikelnummer 261126798510 ging gestern ein XS MC1 Adroit Rahmen mit Judy-Krone für 3.050 USD weg, obwohl Repaint und ohne Innenlager/Steuersatz/Starrgabel. Wie kann man nur so blöd sein? Der Käufer bietet jetzt wahrscheinlich die gleiche Summe nochmal auf die MC2 Strata.  Und dann das ganze für ca. 700 Euro bei Jonrock umspritzen, Gabelschaft auf MC1, China-Innenlager/Steuersatz rein.




das letzte sinnvolle gebot lag aber bei 620 us dollar . der rest wurde künstlich hochgeboten.

mfg


----------



## Zaskar1998 (19. November 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/130798952263...0vs=&rt=nc&_trksid=p4340.l2557&orig_cvip=true

http://www.ebay.de/itm/130798949989?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

http://www.ebay.de/itm/230880148929...0vs=&rt=nc&_trksid=p4340.l2557&orig_cvip=true


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (19. November 2012)

Ist zwar noch nicht ganz fertig, aber für alle, die sich grämen, dass sie die gelbe STRATA nicht bekommen haben: Hier gibts wieder eine - gleiche Chancen für alle 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/KLEIN-Strat...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item1c2d96b493

Ups...zu spät...hab den letzten Eintrag der vorigen Seite nicht gelesen...sorry...


----------



## black-panther (19. November 2012)

hirschnummer1 schrieb:


> der rest wurde künstlich hochgeboten.


 
Hochgeboten oder nicht, irgendjemand muss ja mitgehen...


----------



## Michelangelo (19. November 2012)

Der Klein-Hype wird zusehends lächerlich. Wenn unsere damals junge Generation ausstirbt oder von der Gicht geplagt wird ist der ganze Ramsch nur noch ein Bruchteil wert.


----------



## EmperorDark (19. November 2012)




----------



## AgentKlein (20. November 2012)

Was die beiden KLEIN Gabeln betrifft..............bei allem Respekt und Distanz: Aber wer da eine solche Menge Schotter drauf bietet, hat das Geld entweder locker oder ist Barzahler und holt das Teil ab. Alles andere halte ich für höchst spekulativ und riskant. Oder wandert das Blut bei solchen Artikeln echt in den kleinen Zeh und die Ratio setzt vollends aus?


----------



## Linseneintopf (20. November 2012)

Gibt sicher auch Leute die damals nicht konnten und heute über große Einkommen verfügen.... ggf ist der Prozentsatz des ausgegebenen Betrag bezogen auf das Einkommen nicht höher als bei einem normalen Angebot mit normalem Käufer....


----------



## maka82 (20. November 2012)

Michelangelo schrieb:


> Der Klein-Hype wird zusehends lächerlich. Wenn unsere damals junge Generation ausstirbt oder von der Gicht geplagt wird ist der ganze Ramsch nur noch ein Bruchteil wert.



darauf warte ich 

die ist schon weiter:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/KLEIN-STRAT...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item1c2d6256e7


----------



## euphras (1. Dezember 2012)

"Die spinnen, die Römer...."







http://www.ebay.de/itm/271106358345...4sY=&rt=nc&_trksid=p4340.l2557&orig_cvip=true

XC Pro Champus mit Gebrauchsspuren für über 100 Tacken, vor ein, zwei Jahren wäre sowas max 70 wert gewesen... 
           ...aber immerhin sind die Gummipömpel mit dabei (und damit sind nicht die Staubkappen gemeint).


----------



## Radsatz (1. Dezember 2012)

Michelangelo schrieb:


> Der Klein-Hype wird zusehends lächerlich. Wenn unsere damals junge Generation ausstirbt oder von der Gicht geplagt wird ist der ganze Ramsch nur noch ein Bruchteil wert.


Da muss ich dir recht geben mit der Klein Hype,wer da da aufspingt ist selber schuld oder weis nicht wohin mit seinem Geld, auch mit einem K kann man nur radfahre oder strunzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HOLZWURM (1. Dezember 2012)

Ja wie die Zeit vergeht

Die Xc Pro Pedale gab es vor Jahren NEU bei BICYCLES für 59 DM


Das wärs gewesen

Danke

Holzwurm


----------



## newt3 (1. Dezember 2012)

wo wir gerade bei suntour sind - das hier ist doch auch ziemlich ausser der welt oder?
http://www.ebay.de/itm/360515189555


----------



## Zaskar1998 (2. Dezember 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/200831590105...0vs=&rt=nc&_trksid=p4340.l2557&orig_cvip=true

ist der Preis in der Höhe gerechtfertigt ?


----------



## felixdelrio (2. Dezember 2012)

Zaskar1998 schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/200831590105...0vs=&rt=nc&_trksid=p4340.l2557&orig_cvip=true
> 
> ist der Preis in der Höhe gerechtfertigt ?



Ja.


----------



## Deleted 30552 (2. Dezember 2012)

ich schau immer nach alten motocross-brillen mit masken von scott und carrera

vor allem in den staaten kann so etwas schon einmal richtig teuer werden


----------



## Triple F (2. Dezember 2012)

Hmmm... da weiß man aktuell fast nicht, wo man es posten sollte:

Entweder hier oder doch im "Durch-die-Lappen"-Thread 

Syncros Revolution Cranks


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## newt3 (3. Dezember 2012)

Zaskar1998 schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/200831590105...0vs=&rt=nc&_trksid=p4340.l2557&orig_cvip=true
> 
> ist der Preis in der Höhe gerechtfertigt ?



naja finds auch krass vor allem weil ja bekannt ist, dass der schaumstoff sich irgendwann zersetzt und es dort bereits fortgeschritten ist.

*das sind offenbar echte sammlerpreise.*

gibt ja auch leute die zahlen 200 eur für 'nen paar abgelatschte adidas cushion guidance oder equipment support gewisser jahre bzw 300-800 eur für selbige modelle in NOS oder NIB
->wobei die 300 dann mitunter auch 'ne vergilbte sole beinhalten
-> und die dinger egal ob schön oder vergilbt nur noch für die vitrine taugen. beim tragen lößt sich oftmals auch die sohle innerhalb von kürzester zeit auf

*da is so 'ne oakley in nos die ja neu auch mal richtig teuer war für den besitzer die schlechtere wertanlage*. rangiert halt in nos gar nicht so deutlich über damaligen neupreis denk ich mal.


----------



## EmperorDark (3. Dezember 2012)

Triple F schrieb:


> Hmmm... da weiß man aktuell fast nicht, wo man es posten sollte:
> 
> Entweder hier oder doch im "Durch-die-Lappen"-Thread
> 
> Syncros Revolution Cranks



vielleicht sogar noch trauriger...
http://www.ebay.de/itm/281032748301...9so=&rt=nc&_trksid=p4340.l2557&orig_cvip=true

is mir Sofortkaufanfragentechnisch tatsächlich mal jemand zuvor gekommen...hehe...


----------



## EmperorDark (3. Dezember 2012)

verdammt...
jetz hab´sch mich ja voll total im Thread geirrt...ne...


----------



## eddie74 (5. Dezember 2012)

EmperorDark schrieb:


> vielleicht sogar noch trauriger...
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/281032748301...9so=&rt=nc&_trksid=p4340.l2557&orig_cvip=true
> 
> is mir Sofortkaufanfragentechnisch tatsächlich mal jemand zuvor gekommen...hehe...




...war meine 250 inkl. porto ,mehr ist das ding auch nicht wert!


----------



## EmperorDark (6. Dezember 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/281031385020?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## euphras (9. Dezember 2012)

Nitto Stahlschaftvorbau 1" fÃ¼r *55,50 Euro*






http://www.ebay.de/itm/200857865652...4sY=&rt=nc&_trksid=p4340.l2557&orig_cvip=true


Suntour XC Pro 31,8 mm Umwerfer fÃ¼r *30,50 â¬ *

http://www.ebay.de/itm/160931537884...4sY=&rt=nc&_trksid=p4340.l2557&orig_cvip=true


Dia-Compe SS-7 Bremsgriffe fÃ¼r *35,50 â¬*






http://www.ebay.de/itm/170950929311...4sY=&rt=nc&_trksid=p4340.l2557&orig_cvip=true


Sch**Ãe, sch**Ãe, sch**Ãe, das Hobby wird teuer....


----------



## Michelangelo (9. Dezember 2012)

Den Stahlvorbau finde ich durchaus noch im Rahmen... ich wÃ¤re da sogar noch hÃ¶her gegangen, wenn er auf meiner Liste gewesen wÃ¤re. 

Ja, das Hobby wird teuer. Ist aber nicht nur hier so.... schaue gerade nach ein paar Fleischmann und Rivarossi HO Teilen. Seit der Umstrukturierung (Modelleisenbahn ist leider ein aussterbendes Hobby mit vielen FirmenniedergÃ¤ngen) vor einigen Jahren werden fÃ¼r einige Lokomotiven/Waggons Preise aufgerufen, der wird man weiss im Gesicht. 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Rivarossi-HR...isenbahnen&hash=item35c2070844#ht_6853wt_1163

Davon habe ich 3 Sets in der OVP neu..... zur damaligen (~2006) UVP von jeweils 150â¬.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (9. Dezember 2012)

Was ich nicht verstehe ist, warum manche Sachen im Forum kaum weggehen, aber später in der Bucht viel mehr einbringen


----------



## AgentKlein (9. Dezember 2012)

.........weil in der Bucht noch viiiiel mehr Fische schwimmen als hier in diesem Forum/Seite. Und die asiatischen und amerikanischen Fische sehr sehr gefrässig sind und oft die Kohle zu haben scheinen:=)

Aber im Ernst: In der Bucht sind mehr Menschen unterwegs, also mehr potentielle Bieter. Das ist das ganze Geheimnis, denk ich mal.


----------



## Michelangelo (9. Dezember 2012)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Was ich nicht verstehe ist, warum manche Sachen im Forum kaum weggehen, aber später in der Bucht viel mehr einbringen



Ich denke die Leute im Forum sind ein wenig abgebrühter und lassen einen Artikel auch mal passieren. In der Bucht geht es wesentlich mehr mit Ellenbogen zu. Außerdem weiss man nie, wie eine Auktion hintenrum manipuliert wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## euphras (9. Dezember 2012)

AgentKlein schrieb:


> .........weil in der Bucht noch viiiiel mehr Fische schwimmen als hier in diesem Forum/Seite. Und die asiatischen und amerikanischen Fische sehr sehr gefrässig sind und oft die Kohle zu haben scheinen:=)
> 
> Aber im Ernst: In der Bucht sind mehr Menschen unterwegs, also mehr potentielle Bieter. Das ist das ganze Geheimnis, denk ich mal.



Tom hatte heute abend auch SS-4 Bremshebel drin, die sind hier im Forum für 18 verkauft worden, in der Bucht gingen die heute abend für 11,50 über die Theke. Ich denke, hier im Forum wird mit mehr Sachverstand gekauft, als in der Bucht.


----------



## Quen (15. Dezember 2012)

Aus gegebenen Anlass: bitte nur beendete Angebote Posten.

Danke


----------



## onza98 (15. Dezember 2012)

Schon heftig die aktuellen Preise:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/140895328355?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Fillet_Steel (15. Dezember 2012)

naja - wenn Du sie mit einer aktuellen vergleichst die nicht unter 150 zu bekommen ist und die dafür jeder Händler innert 3 Tagen liefern kann...
Ich bin der Meinung, daß absolute Spitzenteile in NOS ruhig den Neupreis vergleichbarer heutiger Teile kosten können...


----------



## classicbikelady (15. Dezember 2012)

Ja ist aber schon interessant,wenn man momentan auch im sofortkauf dieselbe kassette für 115 bekommt,ebenfalls neu und mit ovp.
ist mir manchmal absolut nicht verständlich wie diese preise zu stande kommen.


----------



## Deleted 30552 (15. Dezember 2012)

wenn jemand ein Klein Adroit oder Attitude aufbaut, mit neuwertiger M900 Gruppe. Dann spielen 100 Euro mehr oder weniger auch keine Rolle


----------



## lisa09111 (15. Dezember 2012)

onza98 schrieb:


> Schon heftig die aktuellen Preise:
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/140895328355?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


 
Eine neue CS-M900 kam damals so um die 80,- DM.

Ich hab vor kurzem 80,- EUR für eine selbige in NOS gelegt und das passt dann schon mit der Inflation - mehr dafür auszugeben ist einfach nur ...

Gruß,
Daniel.


----------



## Deleted 30552 (16. Dezember 2012)

im Workshop 1994 steht sie mit 126 DM


----------



## Michelangelo (16. Dezember 2012)

classicbikelady schrieb:


> ist mir manchmal absolut nicht verständlich wie diese preise zu stande kommen.



Wenn man keinen Projektdruck hat und die Teile so nebenbei sucht sind die Preise her moderat. Hängt der Aufbau aber an ein/zwei entscheidenden Teilen sinkt die Hemmschwelle....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stoppi_71 (16. Dezember 2012)

Ich finde nur den preislichen Sprung zwischen sehr gut und neu absolut krank. 

Meine 8-fach XTR-Kassette in einem sehr guten Zustand habe ich hier im Forum oder auf retrobike (Alzheimer läßt grüßen) um glaube ich unter 30 Euro verkauft.


----------



## Deleted 30552 (16. Dezember 2012)

stoppi_71 schrieb:


> Ich finde nur den preislichen Sprung zwischen sehr gut und neu absolut krank.



bei den üblichen, geschönten Artikelbeschreibung läuft man schnell Gefahr, daß ein "sehr gut" dann doch nur ein "ok" ist.

bei "neu" hingegen ist der Spielraum für Interpretationen des Zustands hingegen wesentlich kleiner

Ansonsten sehe ich es wie Jörg. Wer sich Zeit läßt, braucht sich nicht auf Wucherpreise einzulassen


----------



## onza98 (16. Dezember 2012)

Bei mir hat sich dieser Preis im Kopf festgesetzt:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=324174&highlight=xtr+kassette

...Mist...ich hätte alle nehmen sollen


----------



## Deleted 30552 (16. Dezember 2012)

zu dem Zeitpunkt gabs vielen Onlineshops noch M737 Kassetten zu (aus heutiger Sicht) Schnäppchenpreisen


----------



## obi-wan-mtb (16. Dezember 2012)

Nicht billig....:

Moby, ist ja NOS:






und Fat tooth:


----------



## lisa09111 (17. Dezember 2012)

onza98 schrieb:


> Bei mir hat sich dieser Preis im Kopf festgesetzt:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=324174&highlight=xtr+kassette
> 
> ...Mist...ich hätte alle nehmen sollen


 
Oh ja, ich auch - leider bissel zu spät.

Für den Schlaumeier "Matze010" mit von wegen 126,-DM - aus einer 93'er Bike extra nochmal gescannt: 





Gruß,
Daniel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30552 (17. Dezember 2012)

ich habe ja auch geschrieben, daß die Kassette im Bike Workshop mit 126 DM steht

siehe Bike Workshop 1994 Seite 84


----------



## Splatter666 (18. Dezember 2012)

Moin!

Die Anzeigenpreise waren damals ja auch eher nur vage Anhaltspunkte; meistens hatten die Shops von diesen "Lockangeboten" eh nur 2-3 Stück auf Lager und haben danach wieder die normalen Preise verlangt.
Ich kann mich noch daran erinnern, selbst für die 8fach XT-Kassetten immer so um die 80 DM bezahlt zu haben...

Ciao, Splat


----------



## lisa09111 (18. Dezember 2012)

Matze010 schrieb:


> ich habe ja auch geschrieben, daß die Kassette im Bike Workshop mit 126 DM steht
> 
> siehe Bike Workshop 1994 Seite 84


 
Ja, is schon klar - allerdings hat mich die momentane Preisentwicklung dieser Kassetten zu folgendem bewogen:

Ich hab mir noch einige NOS 14'er Ritzel besorgen können und fahre die CS-M900 und M950 zu 90% auf dem besagten, austauschbaren 14'er Ritzel, sowie auf den recht Verschleiß resistenten 24-28-32'er Ritzeln - somit nutze ich zwar großteils nur 4 der 8 zur Verfügung stehenden Ritzel, aber dafür brauche ich auch nicht alle Furz lang die komplette Kassette zu wechseln.

Sonst wird's heute richtig teuer.



			
				Splatter666 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann mich noch daran erinnern, selbst für die 8fach XT-Kassetten immer so um die 80 DM bezahlt zu haben...


 
Welche XT-Kassetten  - doch wohl dann eher die CS-M737, oder? Die waren den M900'ern bis auf die Abstufung (11-30) ziemlich gleich vom Aufbau her.

Wir reden hier schließlich von schnöden Stahlritzel-Kassetten mit 4-fach Alu-Spider und nix Titan, welches ja einen entsprechenden Mehrpreis noch rechtfertigen würde.

Gruß,
Daniel.


----------



## black-panther (18. Dezember 2012)

Gab es aber auch in 11-18, die 737er...


----------



## Michelangelo (18. Dezember 2012)

lisa09111 schrieb:


> Für den Schlaumeier "Matze010" mit von wegen 126,-DM - aus einer 93'er Bike extra nochmal gescannt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Matthias redet von der 94er XT, also 8-fach. Die 93er XT, deren Preise Du hier zeigst, ist die 7-fach. Das die nagelneue Gruppe im Vergleich zum Auslaufmodell wesentlich höher eingepreist ist kein Wunder. 

Schlaumeier.....


----------



## black-panther (18. Dezember 2012)

Jörg, im Foto wird von der XTR geredet


----------



## Zaskar1998 (18. Dezember 2012)

Mal wieder was zum Thema Reifen ....

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Michelin-Wil...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## gtbiker (18. Dezember 2012)

Die Teile hab ich erst vor wenigen Jahren leicht angefahren in die Tonne gekloppt weil die für nix getaugt haben


----------



## Michelangelo (18. Dezember 2012)

black-panther schrieb:


> Jörg, im Foto wird von der XTR geredet



Scheibe... ich bin raus. War ein Scheißtag, war wohl zu viel für mein Hirn. Bitte um allgemeine Entschuldigung


----------



## gibihm (19. Dezember 2012)

OK, OK, eigentlich OT, aber ich habe heute mein ganz persönliches Rekordbike gefunden, also was den aufgerufenen Preis angeht:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Ori...832?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43b3b79568


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wtb_rider (19. Dezember 2012)

hab ich gesehen find ich ziemlich cool.bei ihm kann man ja auch ein lumpiges gary fisher für 25 mille kaufen...


----------



## newsboy (19. Dezember 2012)

Zaskar1998 schrieb:


> Mal wieder was zum Thema Reifen ....
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Michelin-Wil...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



die reifen haben vielleicht eine boron verstärkung...


----------



## black-panther (19. Dezember 2012)




----------



## aggressor2 (19. Dezember 2012)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> hab ich gesehen find ich ziemlich cool.bei ihm kann man ja auch ein lumpiges gary fisher für 25 mille kaufen...



da gibts bei mtbr ne diskussion. die wolln wohl nur werbung für ihr museum oder den laden machen.


----------



## EmperorDark (19. Dezember 2012)

gibihm schrieb:


> OK, OK, eigentlich OT, aber ich habe heute mein ganz persönliches Rekordbike gefunden, also was den aufgerufenen Preis angeht:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Ori...832?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43b3b79568



also wenn man sich die Auktionsbilder des Rades anschaut hat dort noch niemand irgendetwas getan...
nicht mal geputzt oder aufpoliert...versteh ich garnet...
wenn ich sowas hier hätte müsst ich auch sofort dran schrauben...


----------



## newt3 (19. Dezember 2012)

"wenn ich sowas hier hätte müsst ich auch sofort dran schrauben"

wenn du sowas hättest kämen da vermutlich zuerst eloxalfarbene griffe und am heck led beleuchtung dran. 
und dann das chassis tieferlegen, so dass es fast auf dem boden schleift.

---------
'nen lustiger apparat ist das schon. noch nicht ganz so aerodyanmisch wie heutige velomobile aber schon irgendwie schnittig.


----------



## EmperorDark (19. Dezember 2012)

wäwäwäwäwä...
allein nur mal de Naben putzen...sowas meinte ich...


----------



## BAYERNDRIVER (28. Dezember 2012)

Es ist wohl anscheinend den aufgerufenen Preis fast wert. Der Ami " Colani" is wohl der erfinder des ersten E-Bikes:

laut wiki:

Bowden gestaltete das Spacelander-Fahrrad 1946 als Beitrag zu der Londonern Großausstellung Britain Can Make It im Victoria and Albert Museum. Bowden brach für das Fahrrad mit der bisherigen Tradition des Fahrradbaus. Anstelle von verschiedenen Rohren, die miteinander verschweißt wurden, entstand das Spacelander aus zwei Pressstahlrahmen, die miteinander verbunden einen hohlen Körper formen. Das Modell von 1946 enthielt einen Elektromotor, der auf Abfahrtsstrecken und beim Bremsen Energie sammelte, die dann bergauf vom Fahrer abgerufen werden konnte. Die Batterie im Fahrrad versorgte ebenso Licht, Hupe und ein eingebautes Radio mit Strom. Damalige Fahrradproduzenten betrachteten das Gerät als zu exotisch und wollten es nicht bauen.[3] Das von Bowden vorgestellte Pressstahlverfahren wurde später von Honda für seine Mopeds und Piaggio für seine Vespas benutzt, beide begründeten damit einen Massenmarkt für preiswerte Motorroller.[3]


----------



## BAYERNDRIVER (29. Dezember 2012)

hier wohl die version mit E-Antrieb:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## euphras (29. Dezember 2012)

BAYERNDRIVER schrieb:


> Es ist wohl anscheinend den aufgerufenen Preis fast wert. Der Ami " Colani" is wohl der erfinder des ersten E-Bikes:



Ich weiß jetzt nicht, wie Colani ursächlich im Zusammenhang mit dem "Bowden" steht, welches weiter oben verlinkt ist. Colani ist übrigens  ein deutscher Industriedesigner.



> laut wiki:
> 
> Bowden gestaltete das Spacelander-Fahrrad 1946 als Beitrag zu der Londonern Großausstellung Britain Can Make It im Victoria and Albert Museum. Bowden brach für das Fahrrad mit der bisherigen Tradition des Fahrradbaus. Anstelle von verschiedenen Rohren, die miteinander verschweißt wurden, entstand das Spacelander aus zwei Pressstahlrahmen, die miteinander verbunden einen hohlen Körper formen. Das Modell von 1946 enthielt einen Elektromotor, der auf Abfahrtsstrecken und beim Bremsen Energie sammelte, die dann bergauf vom Fahrer abgerufen werden konnte. Die Batterie im Fahrrad versorgte ebenso Licht, Hupe und ein eingebautes Radio mit Strom. Damalige Fahrradproduzenten betrachteten das Gerät als zu exotisch und wollten es nicht bauen.[3] Das von Bowden vorgestellte Pressstahlverfahren wurde später von Honda für seine Mopeds und Piaggio für seine Vespas benutzt, beide begründeten damit einen Massenmarkt für preiswerte Motorroller.[3]



Das oben verlinkte "Bowden" ist aber laut Beschreibung aus Fiberglas aufgebaut, eine GFK-Hohlschalenkonstruktion also.


----------



## BAYERNDRIVER (29. Dezember 2012)

mal wiki durchlesen:

Benjamin George Bowden (* 3. Juni 1906 in North Kensington, London;  6. März 1998 in Lake Worth, Florida) war ein britisch-amerikanischer Industrie-Designer.[1] Er war hauptsächlich im Automobildesign tätig, verdankt seinen Nachruhm aber vor allem einem von ihm gestalteten Fahrrad: dem Spacelander.

Bowden war in den 1930ern Chef-Karosseriedesigner der Automarke Humber. Inspiriert durch ein Zusammentreffen mit Raymond Loewy entschloss er sich die konservative britische Autoindustrie zu verlassen. Bowden war sowohl begeistert vom Design und der Arbeitsweise von Loewys Studio als auch von den Preisen, die Loewy seinen Kunden berechnete. Erste Pläne der Unabhängigkeit scheiterten durch den Ausbruch des Zweiten Weltkriegs, Bowden gestaltete nun für Humber kriegswichtige Güter.[2] In den 1940ern macht er sich in Leamington Spa in den West-Midlands - dem Kerngebiet der britischen Autoindustrie - selbständig und eröffnete damit eines der ersten Designstudios für Industriedesign.[3]

Erst 1960 ging das Fahrrad in den Vereinigten Staaten in einer Kleinserie in Produktion. Das Fahrrad verzichtete auf den Elektromotor, Licht und Hupe waren aber weiterhin batteriebetrieben. Das Spacelander war aus Glasfaser statt aus Stahl, wog aber immer noch über 20 Kilogramm. Anstelle des revolutionären Antriebskonzeptes mit einer starren Welle benutzte das Spacelander einen konventionellen Kettenantrieb. Das Modell erschien in sieben Farbvarianten. Mit 522 verkauften Exemplaren fand es jedoch kaum Abnehmer und der Produzent ging Konkurs. Obwohl Bowden auch in seiner amerikanischen Karriere zahlreiche Erfolge erzielte, soll er innerlich nie den Misserfolg des Spacelanders verwunden haben.[3]


----------



## euphras (29. Dezember 2012)

Ich denke, Deine beiden Zitate aus Wiki-Artikeln sprechen von verschiedenen Modellen/Entwürfen. Warum kopierst Du Texte aus der Wiki in Deine Beiträge anstatt einfach den Artikel zu verlinken?!

Ach ja, was soll Colani mit der ganzen Geschichte zu tun haben?


----------



## BAYERNDRIVER (29. Dezember 2012)

sind mir zuviel fragen heute abend...

es war als Omage gedacht, Das seine Boigraphie dem von Colani ähnelt, verstehst du?

ja besser du liesst die ganze Wiki Geschichte lieber selber.. 

guten rutsch... brauchst du ne beschreibung wie man da noch reinfeiert?..


----------



## euphras (29. Dezember 2012)

BAYERNDRIVER schrieb:


> sind mir zuviel fragen heute abend...
> 
> es war als Hommage gedacht, Das seine Biographie dem von Colani ähnelt, verstehst du?



Ja, jetzt wird es klarer.


----------



## Deleted 30552 (29. Dezember 2012)

erinnert optisch in der Linienführung an diesen deutschen Motorrad-Prototypen mit Vorderradantrieb. Gebaut 1938. Erbeutet 1945 von der US Army. 

http://www.bikeexif.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/killinger_freund.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BAYERNDRIVER (29. Dezember 2012)

Matze010 schrieb:


> erinnert optisch in der Linienführung an diesen deutschen Motorrad-Prototypen mit Vorderradantrieb. Gebaut 1938. Erbeutet 1945 von der US Army.



Ja, scheint mit der gleichen Technik hergestellt zu sein, aus zwei miteinander verbundenen gestanzten Stahlschalen. Damals haben 2 Facharbeiter über 30 Tage an einer Werkzeugstahl Stanzform wie der Kotflügel geflext gemeiselt und geschliefen. heute macht es ne CNC-Fräse an einem Tag.


----------



## gibihm (29. Dezember 2012)

Alles OT, aber es ist doch schon verrückt, was in den letzten paar Jahren als riesige Innovation beworben wird, also z.B. Energierückgewinnung etc. hat es schon längst gegeben.

Genau wie oversize Steuerrohre, 650B, etc, etc.

Ich will gar nicht von den Motoren der Lear Motor Corporation anfangen, die schon in den 60er Jahren quasi schadstofffrei auf Dampfmaschinenprinzip beruhend herumgefahren sind. Über 90% Effizienz, weg sind sie, nie wieder was davon gehört...

http://www.google.de/imgres?q=lear+...w=213&start=0&ndsp=29&ved=1t:429,r:1,s:0,i:91

Hätte man das weiter verfolgt, hätten wir erheblich weniger Sorgen mit der Luftverschmutzung, aber wahrscheinlich schon den 4. Weltkrieg hinter uns...

Au weia, ich muß ins Bett...

Noch was zu dem Thema:

http://www.google.de/imgres?q=vapor...dsp=35&ved=1t:429,r:10,s:0,i:121&tx=107&ty=88


Jetzt höre ich aber wirklich auf...


----------



## BAYERNDRIVER (29. Dezember 2012)

gibihm schrieb:


> Alles OT, aber es ist doch schon verrückt, was heutzutage als riesige Innovation beworben wird, also z.B. Energierückgewinnung etc. hat es schon längst gegeben.
> 
> Genau wie oversize Steuerrohre, 650B, etc, etc.
> 
> Ich will gar nicht von den Motoren der Lear Motor Corporation anfangen, die schon in den 60er Jahren quasi schadstofffrei auf Dampfmaschinenprinzip beruhend herumgefahren sind. Über 90% Effizienz, weg sind sie, nie wieder was davon gehört...



wow cooler Beitrag. habe ihn mit Begeisterung durchgelesen...Das Prinzip unserer Gesellschaft ist nun mal Konsum. Angfangen von der Glühbirne....
Die ersten industriellen Glühbirnen hatten eine 10 Fache höhere Lebensenergie wie die Nachfolgemodelle. man hat Ja auch Keilriehmen entwickelt die Lebenslang halten.....


----------



## mightyEx (29. Dezember 2012)

BAYERNDRIVER schrieb:


> wow cooler Beitrag. habe ihn mit Begeisterung durchgelesen...Das Prinzip unserer Gesellschaft ist nun mal Konsum. Angfangen von der Glühbirne....
> Die ersten industriellen Glühbirnen hatten eine 10 Fache höhere Lebensenergie wie die Nachfolgemodelle. man hat Ja auch Keilriehmen entwickelt die Lebenslang halten.....



Nicht Lebensenergie - Lebensdauer  . Dahinter steckte übrigens ein Kartell namens Phoebus  . Neudeutsch spricht man bei vorausberechneter Lebensdauer von "geplanter Obsoleszenz".

Hier eine absolut sehenswerte Dokumentation (dürfte teils schon bekannt sein):

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVFZ4Ocz4VA"]Kaufen fÃ¼r die MÃ¼llhalde (ARTE/HD) - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Learoy (6. Januar 2013)

.. ein Syncros Lager, 122mm, zwar Ti und ProSeries, aber 160 Tacken ist doch etwas "über".

http://www.ebay.de/itm/SYCROS-PROSE...776349604?clk_rvr_id=435619330741&mfe=sidebar

Hab allerdings bisher stets nur Hardcore gesehen mit zweireihigen Lagern, noch nie ein ProSeries mit einreihigen. Wäre sicher spannend zu sehen, obs überhaupt ein ProSeries ist. Habs als HardCore Series auch NOS gekauft - für sehr viel weniger Geld.


----------



## bubble blower (14. Januar 2013)

Phoebus und geplante Obsolenz...das ist mit Vorsicht zu genießen, denn wie man u.a. gleich dem entsprechenden Wikipedia-Artikel weiter unten entnehmen kann, heißt längere Lebensdauer, bei einer Glühlampe, gleich mehr elektrische Energie für eine mindestens gleiche Lichtausbeute!

Aber zurück zum Thema:  http://www.ebay.de/itm/110997767884...cxY=&rt=nc&_trksid=p4340.l2557&orig_cvip=true


----------



## Learoy (14. Januar 2013)

Der Antrieb der Hersteller seiner Zeit war aber nicht, die Effektivität ihrer Produkte zu erhöhen bzw. darauf zu achten, dass diese durch eine zu hohe Lebensdauer nicht schwindet, sondern den Bedarf zu erhalten.


----------



## gfz374 (14. Januar 2013)

Kein schlechter Preis für den beschriebenen Zustand. Gibt´s da ´ne Stelle am Rahmen, wo nicht hinüber ist?

http://www.ebay.de/itm/150975892234?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649


----------



## elsepe (15. Januar 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NOS-Shimano...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## ascii (15. Januar 2013)

elsepe schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NOS-Shimano...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



Da fehlt die Sattelstütze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (15. Januar 2013)

Und es hat keiner investiert.


----------



## newsboy (15. Januar 2013)

ascii schrieb:


> Da fehlt die Sattelstütze



zudem ist sie scheinbar doch noch nicht verkauft.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=281038578924


----------



## black-panther (18. Januar 2013)

in der letzten Minute nochmal kräftig zugelegt. man man...
http://www.ebay.de/itm/330855251479?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Wer hat sie?


----------



## wtb_rider (18. Januar 2013)

Standard Preis, würd ich mal sagen.


----------



## black-panther (18. Januar 2013)

Dann ist der Standardpreis ganz schön hoch.


----------



## wtb_rider (18. Januar 2013)

Naja stimmt schon, aber neu 500 mack und so oft tauchen sie nicht auf. Dazu kommt das ein Brodie ohne die Gabel nix wert ist. Das ist wie beim Yo Eddy. Mit Gabel teuer ohne langweilig.
Gruss Kay


----------



## black-panther (18. Januar 2013)

Ja... Immer dieser Hype um die originalen Starrgabeln.
Mir gefällt so'n Brodie auch ohne diese schon sehr gut  (womit ich die Gabeln aber nicht schmälern mag)

Grüße
Chris


----------



## gtbiker (18. Januar 2013)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/190781540831...pRw=&rt=nc&_trksid=p4340.l2557&orig_cvip=true


----------



## Learoy (20. Januar 2013)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/200877131982...7x0=&rt=nc&_trksid=p4340.l2557&orig_cvip=true

263â¬ fÃ¼r nen 98iger Hammer Rahmen, wenn auch in gutem Zustand. Find ich schon viel Geld, wenn ich Ã¼berlege, dass ich fÃ¼r das `95iger Hammer als komplettes Rad knapp 380â¬ gezahlt habe - und das hat keine 100km runter und nicht einen Kratzer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (20. Januar 2013)

Das erklärt den Preis:
http://offer.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&_trksid=p4340.l2565&rt=nc&item=200877131982


----------



## S-BEND (20. Januar 2013)

da haben sich zwei gefunden, die den rahmen auf teufel komm raus 
haben wollten.


----------



## Brainman (20. Januar 2013)

Gugst du hier 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/130833145239...m1423.l2649&autorefresh=true&autorefresh=true

scheint heutzutage normal zu sein
Gugst du hier

http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=239106&highlight=syncros+crankomatic

Sind noch am selben Tag verkauft worden


----------



## Michelangelo (20. Januar 2013)

Hab ich auch noch... NIB sozusagen. Leider hat Syncros es versäumt, in die eine Schraube den Innensechskant zu pressen.


----------



## S-BEND (20. Januar 2013)

Brainman schrieb:


> Gugst du hier
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/130833145239...m1423.l2649&autorefresh=true&autorefresh=true




 wie viel haben die damals doch gleich gekostet ? 
irgendwas um 70,- DM oder so ?


----------



## Protorix (20. Januar 2013)

Michelangelo schrieb:


> Hab ich auch noch... NIB sozusagen. Leider hat Syncros es versäumt, in die eine Schraube den Innensechskant zu pressen.



aumen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainman (21. Januar 2013)

S-BEND schrieb:


> wie viel haben die damals doch gleich gekostet ?
> irgendwas um 70,- DM oder so ?




Ich habe 1994 in den USA satte 25 Dollar bezahlt 

In Deutschland kammen die ca. 45-50 DM


----------



## S-BEND (23. Januar 2013)

ich breche zusammen. bontragergabel für 337 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/130834567423...ksid=p4340.l2557&orig_cvip=true#ht_500wt_1329

sind die schwarzen wertvoller und begehrter als die silbernen oder
ist das nur ein besonderer glücksfall für den verkäufer ?


----------



## LeFrankdrien (23. Januar 2013)

..liegt einfach an der Jahreszeit....

sozusagen eine natürliche Verknappung des Angebots. ALLE wollen an nem Winterprojekt schrauben und es def. im Frühjahr fertig haben. Dann haben sie alle Angest nicht fertig zu werden. Das Angebot ist auch noch knapper hab ich den Eindruck und schon werden auch höhere Preise bezahlt.

Oder es hängt einfach daran, dass es grad "schick" und hip ist, in alte Fahrräder zu investieren...zu viele Käufer und ein immer knapper werdendes Angebot an guten, brauchbaren Teilen...

VG
peru


----------



## Brainman (28. Januar 2013)

Und weiter geht`s 

Noch keine 24Stunden her
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Grafton-Shif...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item2327818fa0


----------



## AgentKlein (28. Januar 2013)

Brainman schrieb:


> Und weiter geht`s
> 
> Noch keine 24Stunden her
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Grafton-Shif...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item2327818fa0


Das findest du teuer??......Da gibts aber noch ganz (!) andere Preise für diese perches, das ist Fakt!


----------



## Brainman (28. Januar 2013)

AgentKlein schrieb:


> Das findest du teuer??......Da gibts aber noch ganz (!) andere Preise für diese perches, das ist Fakt!


 
Das glaube ich gern, ist ja auch noch nicht zu ende.
Ich frag mich nur "Warum"  (sind die so selten?)


----------



## AgentKlein (28. Januar 2013)

Brainman schrieb:


> Das glaube ich gern, ist ja auch noch nicht zu ende.
> Ich frag mich nur "Warum"  (sind die so selten?)


Sorry, habe gar nicht gesehen, wonach die noch laufen. Ich ging davon aus, dass es hier nur um beendete Auktionen geht. Naja, wahrscheinlich habe ich das missverstanden.

Ich tippe mal auf 250 Euro + , bei Auktionsende. Wettet jemand gegen?

Ja, selten sind die Teile, neu noch seltener und als neu und purple erst recht. Dass die Teile (und 95% aller Teile und Räder) oft nicht den Bruchteil des gebotenen/bezahlten Geldes sind, sollte bekannt sein. Ist müßig darüber zu sinnieren....(objektiv) WERT sein und (subjektiver) WERT  sind immer zwei Paar Schuhe.....


----------



## BontragerTom (28. Januar 2013)

S-BEND schrieb:


> ich breche zusammen. bontragergabel fÃ¼r 337 â¬
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/130834567423...ksid=p4340.l2557&orig_cvip=true#ht_500wt_1329
> 
> ...



Die hatte ich auch unter Beobachtung.
Dachte auch eher das die so um 200 rum verkauft wÃ¼rde, na ja scheint wirklich eine gute Zeit fÃ¼r VK zu sein.


----------



## Rahbari (28. Januar 2013)

350 ist doch schon seit Jahren der Standard-Preis für Bontrager-Gabeln?
Edit: meine natürlich Brodie-Gabeln. Neulich war eine Brodie-Gabel als "Bontrager" inseriert. Da ist diese Bontrager dann auch auf über 300 gegangen. Deswegen die Verwechslung.

Und auch Grafton Perches sind immer sau-teuer. Neulich hatte ein Ahnungsloser welche bei Retrobike für nen Hunni. Waren natürlich nach 1 Min. weg.

Nach meinem Gefühl haben sind die Sachen gerade billigen als in den letzten sechs Monaten. Ein Kumpel hat für zwei Paar NOS Grafton Speedcontroller gerade mal lumpige 320 erlöst. Kurz vor Weihnachten hätten die fast das Doppelte gebracht.


----------



## S-BEND (28. Januar 2013)

ich kann mich an bontragergabeln erinnern, die 2010 für 120  -150 
bei ebay über den ladentisch gingen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (28. Januar 2013)

AgentKlein schrieb:


> Sorry, habe gar nicht gesehen, wonach die noch laufen. Ich ging davon aus, dass es hier nur um beendete Auktionen geht. Naja, wahrscheinlich habe ich das missverstanden.





Du solltest Mod werden. 


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## AgentKlein (28. Januar 2013)

Quen schrieb:


> Du solltest Mod werden.
> 
> 
> Grüße
> Sebastian



Danke für die Blumen, aber die Engelsgeduld hätte ich ganz sicher nicht auch wenn die Signatur etwas anderes vermuten lässt 

Gruss Emil


----------



## Brainman (3. Februar 2013)

Diesmal von Brodie
http://www.ebay.de/itm/251223225363?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## kingmoe (10. Februar 2013)

Ringlé Skewer, aber neuen 08-15-Teile für über 60,- Schleifen:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/130837859243...Xp8=&rt=nc&_trksid=p4340.l2557&orig_cvip=true


----------



## 0815insquadrat (10. Februar 2013)

das sind Twister die es ab 94 gab , kann man nicht wirklich von neu sprechen - die Nachfolger hatten den Hebel um 90° verdreht


----------



## black-panther (10. Februar 2013)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/251222944653?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

 das ist doch nicht normal...


----------



## kingmoe (10. Februar 2013)

0815insquadrat schrieb:


> das sind Twister die es ab 94 gab , kann man nicht wirklich von neu sprechen - die Nachfolger hatten den Hebel um 90° verdreht



Ja, ich habe sie mit den Drecksdingern danach verwechselt, die einfach geklappt wurden. Das kommt davon, wenn man zuhause zuviel auf die gelochten schaut ;-)


----------



## Brainman (10. Februar 2013)

black-panther schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/251222944653?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> das ist doch nicht normal...




 Habe ich auch gerade gedacht


----------



## Michelangelo (10. Februar 2013)

black-panther schrieb:


> das ist doch nicht normal...



Oooch nuja 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Klein-Attitu...sport_Fahrradteile&hash=item4ac11250d6&_uhb=1

Bisher war meine Sammelei ja noch ganz gut finanzierbar, aber damit ist es wohl nun vorbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (10. Februar 2013)

Da muss jemand gesucht haben. 

Finde ich selbst für NOS und die Größe sportlich. Den VK wird's freuen.


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (10. Februar 2013)

Und kein Repaint


----------



## Brainman (10. Februar 2013)

Michelangelo schrieb:


> Bisher war meine Sammelei ja noch ganz gut finanzierbar, aber damit ist es wohl nun vorbei



Oder noch ein bisschen warten und dann die Sammlung in klein klein verkaufen  Scheint sich zu lohnen


----------



## ascena (10. Februar 2013)

Quen schrieb:


> Da muss jemand gesucht haben.
> 
> Finde ich selbst für NOS und die Größe sportlich. Den VK wird's freuen.
> 
> ...


 
Na, immerhin hat er sein Geld wieder zurück (die Währung mal ausser Acht gelassen) 

EDITH: Wobei, der Höchstbieter scheint sich extra für die Auktion angemeldet zu haben - 0 Bewertungen!? Ob das mal gutgeht?


----------



## Michelangelo (10. Februar 2013)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Und kein Repaint



Die Preise, der inflationäre Anstieg an Repaints und das ewige Hickhack in den verschiedenen Foren... ich habe für mich nun einen Schlussstrich gezogen. Meine noch bestehenden Suchen werden nicht mehr aktiv gepusht, die Marke ist für mich nicht mehr finanzierbar...... zumindest nicht Attitude und erst recht nicht Adroit.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (10. Februar 2013)

Man sieht es ja wieder, Originale behalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (11. Februar 2013)

....oder einmal in sowas investieren:
http://www.office-netshop.de/shop7/...rlitz-preisauszeichner-1-zeilig-6-stellig.jpg

nach dem ersten Repaint hat es sich amortisiert 

...wie soll man es denn sonst anders sehen als mit Galgenhumor oder wie Jörg: Die Sammelei dieser Dinger hat sich erledigt. Die Spekulationen mach ich auch nicht mehr mit. Ebensowenig wie einen neuen Rahmen an die Wand hängen. Da kommen nur noch die Erinnerungsstücke hin, die zu Schrott gefahren wurden.


----------



## ahmuc (11. Februar 2013)

wieviele klein auktionen sind denn bitte in letzter zeit über 3000 geendet? eben ....   über 3000 wird die luft unabhängig vom rad dünn und zu einer auktion die mit einem bieter mit 0 bewertungen endet habe ich meine eigenen gedanken


----------



## HOLZWURM (11. Februar 2013)

Hallo

Von KLEIN und von EBAY habe ich keine Ahnung.

Sollte man in der Lage sein die Bid historie ein wenig zu analysieren, so sollte man doch schnell feststellen, das alle 3 Front Bieter  gefakt waren

Wenig Bewertungen, wenig bis keine Aktivität. aber 3800 auf einen Rahmen bieten.

Das Ihr so etwas glaubt. Wenn aber im Hintergrund hinter allem hergekachelt wird, und da wird hier nichts ausgelassen. Interesse geheuchelt wird bis zum Abwinken , und das Heil nur in Sofortkauf Angeboten gesucht wird, so führt das bei manchen Verkäufern zu gewaltigem Missverständnis.

Als ich vor langer Zeit mal mein MC1 Adroit in PD bekam, schilderte mir der Verkäufer genau diese Szenen. Er war aber so etwas von entsetzt das so wenig Bieter da waren, das verbale Interesse aber gewaltig.

Mein Schaden war das dann eben nicht.

Solltet Ihr mal die Freude haben in diesem erlauchten Kreis ein KLEIN Rahmenset anzubieten, und wenn Ihr wüsstet was amn sich da so alles anzuhören hat.

Das steht so etwas Krass im Gegensatz zu diesen EBAY Spielchen.

Aber wie gesagt Ahnung von dieser Materie habe ich keine.

Glaubt weiterhin diese EBAY Märchen

Danke

Holzwurm


----------



## Rahbari (11. Februar 2013)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Ringlé Skewer, aber neuen 08-15-Teile für über 60,- Schleifen:
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/130837859243?nma=true&si=gKJrdmXnlACBRdrfzZShunsJXp8%3D&rt=nc&_trksid=p4340.l2557&orig_cvip=true


 

Ist der normale Marktpreis für Twister, die es zwischen 94 und ca. 98 gab. Für den Zustand fast noch günstig, auch wenn es 97/98er sind. Ich habe sehr gute silberne neulich für 75 verkauft, etwas schlechter schwarze für 60 und gerockte türkise für 40.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (11. Februar 2013)

Der längste Beitrag des HOLZWURM ever ? 

Dass da nicht alles "normal" lief, liegt auf der Hand Aber als Schlussfolgerung von dem Beitrag nehme ich mit, dass die Gier beim Käufer wieder alles andere ausgeblendet hat oder wie hat man das Statement zu verstehen? Passt doch dann wieder ins Bild von demjenigen, der ein NOS Rahmenset bei sich im Keller findet. Genau wie damals von Herrn Lesewitz beschrieben...Stichwort Herr Koslowski..."da spürte er seine Eier pulsieren..." Ein Attitude, das geilste Rad auf diesem Planeten usw usf...

....ich hab davon auch zuwenig Ahnung, da leg ich jetzt lieber meine Sheffield S9 auf den Teller, senke ein Benz am Cantus in die Rille und mir wird wärmer ums Herz als mit nem NOS Attitude   (wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe, könnte der Holzwurm das verstehen  ) 

Mir würde es schon reichen, wenn der "erlauchte Kreis" mir mal ne starre Forke anbieten würde


----------



## Michelangelo (11. Februar 2013)

HOLZWURM schrieb:


> Sollte man in der Lage sein die Bid historie ein wenig zu analysieren, so sollte man doch schnell feststellen, das alle 3 Front Bieter gefakt waren
> 
> Wenig Bewertungen, wenig bis keine AktivitÃ¤t. aber 3800 auf einen Rahmen bieten.


 
Thilo,

ich bin zu wenig auf Ebay unterwegs, um dererlei Analysen machen zu kÃ¶nnen. Sicherlich ist der 0-Punkte Kandidat auffÃ¤llig, die anderen von Dir erwÃ¤hnten Bieter sind fÃ¼r mich erstmal 'normal', da ich selber auch nicht mehr AktivitÃ¤t aufweisen kann. Ich sehe jedenfalls nur einen astronomischen Preis. Es macht fÃ¼r mich auch wenig Sinn, ein Produkt von einem Bekannten hochsteigern zu lassen, um dann auf den Kosten (der Bekannte zahlt ja nicht) sitzen zu bleiben. Ist auch egal.... das Maximum, was ich bisher in der Bucht gelassen habe waren die 570â¬, die damals das Master Olympic gekostet hat und die waren im nach hinein sogar als absolutes SchnÃ¤ppchen anzusehen. Mehr Risiko werde ich dort nicht fahren, meine Bikes der fraglichen Marke stammen bisher alle aus diesem Forum und so wie es auschaut werde ich auch zukÃ¼nfig nichts dran Ã¤ndern.


----------



## Learoy (11. Februar 2013)

Ging das Galaxy nicht fÃ¼r 3K weg? Samt LVE und Strata wars jedenfalls, NOS und davon gibts wieviel? 3? 5? Und fÃ¼r ein 08/15-Rahmenset sollen 3800â¬ glaubwÃ¼rdig sein? Nichtmal im Ansatz.


----------



## Quen (11. Februar 2013)

Galaxy?


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## black-panther (11. Februar 2013)

Galaxy bzw. eher Cosmic?


----------



## Learoy (11. Februar 2013)

Oder Cosmic, war sehr dunkelblau, fast schon schwarz mit ein paar wenigen Sternennebeln drauf. Ich meine es war ein Attitude.

http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/files/dsc_0461_108.jpg

So eins - nur NOS.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## huhue (12. Februar 2013)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> ....ich hab davon auch zuwenig Ahnung, da leg ich jetzt lieber meine Sheffield S9 auf den Teller, senke ein Benz am Cantus in die Rille und mir wird wärmer ums Herz als mit nem NOS Attitude



Da musste ick erstmal googlen für Sheffield S9...

Muss auch endlich mal ein Wandrack für meinen Dreher anbringen, auf meinem Dielenfussboden schwingt das Teil immer so...

Cheers
Daniel


----------



## Klein-Holgi (12. Februar 2013)

huhue schrieb:


> Da musste ick erstmal googlen für Sheffield S9...



Und? findet man was dazu? Ich dachte eher HOLZWURM könnte damit was anfangen, wenn ich mir sein ebay Profil und die Aussagen zu den Schallwandlern letztens hier ansehe - Sheffield = die Kleins unter den Schallplatten



huhue schrieb:


> Muss auch endlich mal ein Wandrack für meinen Dreher anbringen, auf meinem Dielenfussboden schwingt das Teil immer so...



damits völlig OT wird: Bringt was! Selbst ne handelsübliche Schwerlastkonsole an die Wand ist 10mal besser als auffem Estrich. Von Dielen ganz zu schweigen


----------



## huhue (12. Februar 2013)

Ich befürchte das mein bevorzugtes Musikmaterial nicht unbedingt auf direkt geschnittenen Pladden verfügbar ist, aber für den connoisseur sicherlich den einen oder anderen Taler wert!

Cheers und zurück zum Topic


----------



## joines (12. Februar 2013)

Sehr heftig fand ich auch das Ergebnis dieser Auktion: Klick

59 Goldstücke für einen Workshop Katalog!?


----------



## Klein-Holgi (12. Februar 2013)

joines schrieb:


> Sehr heftig fand ich auch das Ergebnis dieser Auktion: Klick
> 
> 59 Goldstücke für einen Workshop Katalog!?



...der letzte, den ich im Blick hatte vor einiger Zeit ist bei 56 gelandet...scheint der aktuelle Preisrahmen zu sein...ist ja wieder einer drin


----------



## joines (12. Februar 2013)

Falls das gerade der aktuelle Preisrahmen sein soll verzichte ich gerne 
Den 94er und 96er habe ich hier, der 95 hätte aber eine persönliche  Bedeutung für mich. Ich habe Zeit


----------



## Klein-Holgi (12. Februar 2013)

Es ist auch immer nur der 95er, der etwas teurer ist...komisch....


----------



## onza98 (17. Februar 2013)

Hmm...das Baby-Rocky erfreut sich doch recht hoher Beliebtheit...
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Rocky-Mounta...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item1c300aee27

Noch besser...mal wieder XTR
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Schnellspann...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item43b8aee70e


----------



## black-panther (18. Februar 2013)

da habe ich aber auch nicht schlecht gestaunt...
http://www.ebay.de/itm/190793662047?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aal (18. Februar 2013)

cable hanger für 139 Euro:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/350713107798?ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1435.l2649


----------



## Deleted 5247 (18. Februar 2013)

black-panther schrieb:


> da habe ich aber auch nicht schlecht gestaunt...
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/190793662047?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Für den Preis können auch wirklich neue Elastomere importiert werden: http://www.suspensionforkparts.net/eshop/index.php?_a=viewCat&catId=8


----------



## black-panther (18. Februar 2013)

eben...

Und was manche an diesen mMn hässlichen Psycho-Cablehangern finden, bleibt mir auch ein Rätsel.


----------



## Raze (18. Februar 2013)

aal schrieb:


> cable hanger für 139 Euro:
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/350713107798?ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1435.l2649



Hallo,

dafür ist sein MOOTS Vorbau 130mm 0 Steigung neu NOS für 88.- rausgefischt worden. So gleicht sich das aus.

Gute Woche

raze


----------



## ascena (18. Februar 2013)

onza98 schrieb:


> Hmm...das Baby-Rocky erfreut sich doch recht hoher Beliebtheit...
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Rocky-Mounta...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item1c300aee27


 
Da habe ich auch nicht schlecht gestaunt...im Vergleich dazu war ja das 95er altitude für ca. 400 neulich in ebay fast günstig


----------



## jkarwath (20. Februar 2013)

aal schrieb:


> cable hanger für 139 Euro:
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/350713107798?ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1435.l2649



Wow,

damit hat sich grad der Wert des Rades an dem ich die montiert hab verdoppelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kampfmaschine (26. Februar 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-OLD...6453934?pt=Mountain_Bikes&hash=item589cb86bae


Das ist mal eine Ansage!


----------



## newsboy (26. Februar 2013)

Kampfmaschine schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-OLD...6453934?pt=Mountain_Bikes&hash=item589cb86bae
> 
> Das ist mal eine Ansage!



von wem?


----------



## Kampfmaschine (26. Februar 2013)

Na der Preis ist ne Ansage!


----------



## black-panther (26. Februar 2013)

was aber nicht heißt, dass es dafür jemand kauft, sprich investiert.


----------



## schnegg314 (26. Februar 2013)

Kampfmaschine schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-OLD...6453934?pt=Mountain_Bikes&hash=item589cb86bae
> 
> 
> Das ist mal eine Ansage!



Der Preiszerfall ist unglaublich, siehe hier...


----------



## S-BEND (26. Februar 2013)

bei betrachtung dieser unterirdischen fotos bluten mir die augen.


----------



## black-panther (3. März 2013)

Auch nicht so günstig für'n nackten Rahmen
http://www.ebay.de/itm/190802158797?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Zaskar1998 (3. März 2013)

black-panther schrieb:


> Auch nicht so günstig für'n nackten Rahmen
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/190802158797?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



ganz schön heftig


----------



## MKAB (11. März 2013)

Klein hin oder her - die 1000-â¬-Marke hat so ne Gabel aber auch noch nicht oft durchbrochen:


----------



## Rahbari (11. März 2013)

80 EUR für einen einzelnen Mojo, ohne Versand, aus USA und nicht NOS fand ich auch heftig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (12. März 2013)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Kooka-Kurbel...radteile&hash=item51a96751d1&autorefresh=true
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Grafton-Spee...radteile&hash=item51a9675c1f&autorefresh=true
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Ringle-Naben...radteile&hash=item51a9670994&autorefresh=true
http://offer.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&_trksid=p4340.l2565&rt=nc&item=350734479118
Noch beschränkter kann man seine Angebote auch nicht pushen!


----------



## DocChill (13. März 2013)

@ gtiker
...dass erklärt, warum ich die Moby in 29,4 mm für mein Fat nicht bekommen habe . Und kurz darauf sind die Teile wieder drin...

Gruss,
Daniel


----------



## smiregal (13. März 2013)

... aber schöne Teile hat er ja  ... und bietet wohl auch nicht immer mit  ... ist aber einer der Gründe, wegen denen mir der Kauf im Basar deutlich sympathischer ist und ich auch kein Problem damit hab´, wenn (meist ohnehin subjektiv) mal höhere Preisvorstellungen bestehen, ist dann wenigstens transparent. 
... sorry für OT


----------



## Brainman (16. März 2013)

gtbiker schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Kooka-Kurbel...radteile&hash=item51a96751d1&autorefresh=true
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Grafton-Spee...radteile&hash=item51a9675c1f&autorefresh=true
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Ringle-Naben...radteile&hash=item51a9670994&autorefresh=true
> http://offer.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&_trksid=p4340.l2565&rt=nc&item=350734479118
> Noch beschränkter kann man seine Angebote auch nicht pushen!



Mich würde Interessieren woher die ganzen Teile kommen.
Das geht ja jetzt schon seit ein paar Wochen so und alles "NEU"


----------



## obi-wan-mtb (17. März 2013)

Brainman schrieb:


> Mich würde Interessieren woher die ganzen Teile kommen.
> Das geht ja jetzt schon seit ein paar Wochen so und alles "NEU"



Sieht aus er hat ein "gold mine" gefunden.
Feedback ist ja positiv so er hat die alle verschickt.
Ich habe es auch niemals mehr gesehen, zo viele NOS teile und alles Ringle und Kooka......


----------



## robbi_n (17. März 2013)

Brainman schrieb:


> Mich würde Interessieren woher die ganzen Teile kommen.
> Das geht ja jetzt schon seit ein paar Wochen so und alles "NEU"





ich war letztes Jahr mal bei ihm zuhause, er hatte damals bei Kleinanzeigen inseriert. Da es in der Nähe ist dacht ich man könnte ja mal etwas fachsimpeln. 

Wollte eigentlich nur n paar Spanner und er hatte noch 7 oder 8 interessante Dinge drin, machte mich halt neugierig. Als dann zum Vorschein kam war ich sowas von irritiert, und zeitgleich geblendet von den Preisvorstellungen das ich betrübt wieder abgezogen bin. Leider musste ich feststellen das er mit der Zeit für die ganzen NOS-Brocken die Kohle auch tatsächlich wohl bekommen würde.

Kooka Kurbeln ohne ende, Ringle unzählbar, ca. 10 Syncros Revos NOS ( dazu einige gebraucht ) und zig Sätze Crank-o-matics, Nagelneue Yetis, und ein Breezer Filled Braze Lightning in weiss mein ich, NOS versteht sich ....... Dazu das übliche von Grafton und Cooks und so.  

Das Zeug hat er schon länger , aber woher ist mir auch ein Rätsel.

War zwar etwas wortkarg aber sonst sehr nett.


----------



## Brainman (17. März 2013)

robbi_n schrieb:


> ich war letztes Jahr mal bei ihm zuhause, er hatte damals bei Kleinanzeigen inseriert. Da es in der Nähe ist dacht ich man könnte ja mal etwas fachsimpeln.
> 
> Wollte eigentlich nur n paar Spanner und er hatte noch 7 oder 8 interessante Dinge drin, machte mich halt neugierig. Als dann zum Vorschein kam war ich sowas von irritiert, und zeitgleich geblendet von den Preisvorstellungen das ich betrübt wieder abgezogen bin. Leider musste ich feststellen das er mit der Zeit für die ganzen NOS-Brocken die Kohle auch tatsächlich wohl bekommen würde.
> 
> ...



Vielleicht ein "Hellseher" der sich ende der 90er damit eingedeckt hat weil er damals schon ahnte was das ganze zum richtigen Zeitpunkt mal Wert sein wird. Die Rendite von XXX% hat schon was.


----------



## black-panther (17. März 2013)

Oder jemand, der beim Abverkauf eines Ladens zugeschlagen hat, oder einer, der nicht alles abverkauft bekommen hat, oder.. oder... oder....


----------



## HOLZWURM (17. März 2013)

Hallo

Der Typ ist schon länger bei EBAY unterwegs.

Früher hieß er KASIMIR8888 und auch schon anders, verkaufte aber immer schon unseriös und hat völlig verrückte Preisvorstellungen.

Gute Nacht

Holzwurm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BontragerTom (18. März 2013)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/MAVIC-SUP-CERAMIC-117-XTR-900-KLEIN-Death-Grip-TUNE-/111032234352?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item19da097170

auch wenn fast alles Nos ist, ein doch seehr optimistischer Preisansatz...


----------



## DocChill (25. März 2013)

Moin,

was optimistische Preisansätze angeht, hab' ich *hier* auch gerade was entdeckt . Oh Himmel, da war mein Fat Chance Titanium echt günstig...


----------



## Quen (25. März 2013)

Und noch immer geht es ausschließlich um beendete Angebote 


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Captain_Secret (25. März 2013)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/XTR-M900-M91...VVtAetgjso2RmRXZGDfZU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Ketterechts (26. März 2013)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/160993285403...XE8=&rt=nc&_trksid=p4340.l2557&orig_cvip=true

Das ist doch ein flaches Stück Alublech - oder ?


----------



## wtb_rider (27. März 2013)

naja es hat hier und da noch ein Loch und jamnd hat sich die arbeit gemacht die kanten anzufasen...aber ansonsten würde ich mal sagen, JA!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Linseneintopf (29. März 2013)

vielleicht läßt der o.g. Verkäufer den Scheiß ja auch in China billig nachbauen....


----------



## Brainman (31. März 2013)

zwei Kabelhänger 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/261190348672...J+Y=&rt=nc&_trksid=p4340.l2557&orig_cvip=true


----------



## Oliver30 (31. März 2013)

Jetzt weiß ich von welcher Firma mein Schwarzer Finger ist


----------



## maka82 (1. April 2013)

Brainman schrieb:


> zwei Kabelhänger
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/261190348672...J+Y=&rt=nc&_trksid=p4340.l2557&orig_cvip=true



Wenn für EINEN gebrauchten ringle mojo 80 bezahlt werden ist das ja
Fast ein Schnäppchen


----------



## ascena (1. April 2013)

Pärchen Ritchey Z-Max WCS 1.9 skinwall - Neu: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Ritchey-Mega...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item35c6110ac9
101 und noch 6 Tage Zeit


----------



## dizzeerascal (1. April 2013)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/261191742683?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

entweder blick ich's nicht, oder man kann sich bei ebay keine beendeten angebote mehr anzeigen lassen... jedenfalls ist vor ein paar wochen ein komplettrad mit phil wood lrs etc für unter 500,- weggegangen, glaub ich... verrückte welt...


----------



## black-panther (1. April 2013)

Doch, das mit den beendeten Angeboten geht noch. Entweder links auf der Seite oder in der erweiterten Suche.


----------



## gtbiker (1. April 2013)

dizzeerascal schrieb:


> ... jedenfalls ist vor ein paar wochen ein komplettrad mit phil wood lrs etc für unter 500,- weggegangen, glaub ich... verrückte welt...


War das Gleiche....


----------



## dizzeerascal (1. April 2013)

das gleiche oder das selbe? ich kann das jedenfalls nicht mit sicherheit sagen...  glückwunsch an den käufer von dem komplettrad...


----------



## gtbiker (1. April 2013)

das selbe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dizzeerascal (1. April 2013)

die vermutung hab ich ja auch, aber wie kannst du so sicher sein?


----------



## gtbiker (1. April 2013)

Die Abnutzungsspuren sind die selben.


----------



## Der Hofnarr (4. April 2013)

Nicht MTB aber klassisch.
Das ist doch unklar, für solche schweren klumpen.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/campagnolo-r...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item3380d72f16


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (4. April 2013)

Der Preis geht noch....Klar sind die schwer und bremsen mies, aber sie sind auch wunderschön


----------



## elsepe (4. April 2013)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Kurbel-SR-Su...radteile&hash=item27d15f85fe&autorefresh=true


----------



## atzepenga (4. April 2013)

Der Hofnarr schrieb:


> Nicht MTB aber klassisch.
> Das ist doch unklar, fÃ¼r solche schweren klumpen.
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/campagnolo-r...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item3380d72f16



normale Preis fÃ¼r die Dinger...

Edit:mit den Hebeln werden die sicher um 400â¬ enden


----------



## black-panther (6. April 2013)

Weiße Onza Porc's landen meist bei um die 200,- pro Paar, schwarze gehen nichtmal für 85,- über den Tisch? Komisch.


----------



## Captain_Secret (8. April 2013)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Selle-Italia...VVtAetgjso2RmRXZGDfZU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## OlafL (23. April 2013)

ohne Worte...

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Fat-Chance-Y...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item19da5b0119


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## expresso'93 (23. April 2013)

Wie oft soll denn das 10th noch hier im Thread gepostet werden 

Es geht um *beendete Angebote*


----------



## expresso'93 (5. Mai 2013)

Wow 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/271197783488?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## euphras (5. Mai 2013)

expresso'93 schrieb:


> Wow
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/271197783488?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Specialized Ground Control Reifen fÃ¼r 414 â¬, das setzt MaÃstÃ¤be. 

Ich wollte es auch gerade hier reinstellen.


----------



## black-panther (5. Mai 2013)

Die sind ja auch extra dick...


----------



## ascena (5. Mai 2013)

Und die Gebotsübersicht deutet darauf hin, dass es plausibel sein könnte...(keine "0-Bewertungsbieter") - nicht schlecht. Ich dachte, das weiße Onza Pors oder die Tiogy Psycho in Butterscotch schon hochpreisig sind.


----------



## Deleted 30552 (5. Mai 2013)

Specialized Ground Control in 2.5 ... wer weiß, in wieviel Jahren diese Reifen noch einmal angeboten werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## curve (5. Mai 2013)

Matze010 schrieb:


> Specialized Ground Control in 2.5 ... wer weiß, in wieviel Jahren diese Reifen noch einmal angeboten werden



Ich habe auch ein Paar in NOS abzugeben ...
... ach nee, ich lass sie hier noch ein bisschen liegen


----------



## HOLZWURM (6. Mai 2013)

Hallo

Das Problem bei fast allen alten Specialized Reifen ist das diese trocken und spröde an der Karkasse sind. Auch die bei EBAY sahen verflucht danach aus.

Ich hatte schon welche die nach 40 Kilometer kaputt waren.

Danke

Holzwurm


----------



## black-panther (6. Mai 2013)

In welchen Hinterbau passen die eigentlich rein?


----------



## Lamima (6. Mai 2013)

black-panther schrieb:


> In welchen Hinterbau passen die eigentlich rein?


Von Speci wüsste ich jetzt keines, aber in meinem Alpinestars würden die bestimmt noch reichlich Platz haben, von daher wird es sicherlich noch einige ECS mehr geben, wo es passen könnte.


----------



## curve (6. Mai 2013)

Reinpassen geht bei vielen. Aber dann ist so wenig Platz, dass es praktisch nicht geht 
Also gut reinpassen tun sie wirklich nur in sehr breiten Rahmen und Gabeln. Hängt aber natürlich auch noch von der Felgenbreite ab!


----------



## Banglabagh75 (6. Mai 2013)

Weiß net, ob diese Pedale hier "Classic" sind, aber der Ebay-Preis ist jedenfalls jenseits von Gut und Böse für Pedale, die im Stand schon aussehen, als ob sie gleich kaputtgehen täten, wenn man sie nur scharf anguckt:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Reset-Racing...s%2BrahRlViblOs6jUzng%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## euphras (6. Mai 2013)

Nein, mit Klassik-Teilen hat dieser CNC-Bling-Bling wirklich nichts zu tun.


----------



## el torro (10. Mai 2013)

ja nee, is klar:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/300899467112


----------



## wtb_rider (10. Mai 2013)

find ich jetzt nicht so dramatisch, wenn sie schon seit jahren weg ist, kann man da schon ma schwach werden.


----------



## atzepenga (23. Mai 2013)

wollte "hier" keiner haben

http://www.ebay.de/itm/321122856228?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1559.l2649


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aal (24. Mai 2013)

Das Ding hat vor nicht allzu langer zeit mal 1/4 gekostet:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Rohloff-Lubm...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## gtbiker (9. Juni 2013)

Manche bekommen den Hals nicht voll genug, siehe Gebotsübersicht:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/WIESMANN-PBD...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Banglabagh75 (9. Juni 2013)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Manche bekommen den Hals nicht voll genug, siehe Gebotsübersicht:
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/WIESMANN-PBD...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557





Du meinst, dass "er" (mit Strohmann-Account bzw. extra für Shill-Bidding angelegtem Freund/Familienangehöriger-Account) offensichtlich den ernsthaften Bieter zuletzt nochmal überboten hat!?

Hier könnte das auch so gewesen sein, hatte ich während der Auktion schon bald die Vermutung anhand der Gebotsübersicht, und bin rechtzeitig ausgestiegen (aber der Ersteigerer hat sich von den beiden Strohmann-/Shill-Bidding-Accounts ganz schön hochziehen lassen - insgesamt um den DOPPELTEN Preis!):
http://www.ebay.de/itm/140987070565?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## gtbiker (9. Juni 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Du meinst, dass "er" (mit Strohmann-Account bzw. extra für Shill-Bidding angelegtem Freund/Familienangehöriger-Account) offensichtlich den ernsthaften Bieter zuletzt nochmal überboten hat!?


Muss nicht zwingend so sein aber die Indizien sprechen doch recht deutlich dafür, ja.


----------



## Koe (9. Juni 2013)

und der zweithöchstbietende kann sich vlt. morgen über ein "angebot an unterlegenen bieter" freuen.

ich bin es leider nicht. echt schöne bremse.

stefan


----------



## euphras (11. Juni 2013)

Ach du meine Fresse - Suntour XC Pro PowerFlo NIB BlÃ¤tter fÃ¼r 56 â¬ (46 Zahn) und 37,50 â¬ (26 Zahn)

46 ZÃ¤hne

26 ZÃ¤hne






kupferfarben





schwarz

Ich glaube, ich lege meinen NOS XC Pro Krempel ins BankschlieÃfach.


----------



## GaryParker (12. Juni 2013)

euphras schrieb:


> Ach du meine Fresse - Suntour XC Pro PowerFlo NIB Blätter für 56  (46 Zahn) und 37,50  (26 Zahn)




finde ich jetzt nicht überragend viel. 
schon gar nicht, wenn man an die 900er blätter denkt...


----------



## euphras (13. Juni 2013)

GaryParker schrieb:


> finde ich jetzt nicht überragend viel.
> schon gar nicht, wenn man an die 900er blätter denkt...



Man darf SunTour aufgrund der relativen "Shimano-Fixierung" der meisten Klassik Interessierten m.b.M.n. nicht in den selben Topf werfen, wie eben Shimano. Ich habe vor zwei Wochen ein NOS/NIB XC Pro PowerFlo 36er Kettenblatt in schwarz für 15  + Sparversand ersteigert.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (13. Juni 2013)

Wird zwar erst in ca. 20 Jahren ein Klassiker, aber trotzdem krass:

FÃ¼r 250â¬ neu gekauft, dann n halbes Jahr ausgiebig die kleinen Kinners damit fahren lassen, danach fÃ¼r 362â¬ wieder verkauft:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Kinderfahrrad-ISLABIKES-CNOC-16-rot-1-Hand-11-2012-Gewicht-nur-6kg-OVP-TOP-/310678772961?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT&nma=true&si=8VJxuhD1w%252BCwCuxTJ6vszXbjF%252FU%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&clk_rvr_id=490055156326

quasi ein perpetuum mobile in Radlform...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prinzderdinge (20. Juni 2013)

Aufgrund eines Regelmissbrauchs gelöscht!


----------



## AgentKlein (20. Juni 2013)

Eigentlich geht es in diesem Faden um *beendete Angebote.....
*


----------



## Prinzderdinge (20. Juni 2013)

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil! Das tut mir schrecklich Leid, wird sofort gelöscht!


----------



## insanerider (21. Juni 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Wird zwar erst in ca. 20 Jahren ein Klassiker, aber trotzdem krass:
> 
> Für 250 neu gekauft, dann n halbes Jahr ausgiebig die kleinen Kinners damit fahren lassen, danach für 362 wieder verkauft:
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Kinderfahrrad-ISLABIKES-CNOC-16-rot-1-Hand-11-2012-Gewicht-nur-6kg-OVP-TOP-/310678772961?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT&nma=true&si=8VJxuhD1w%252BCwCuxTJ6vszXbjF%252FU%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&clk_rvr_id=490055156326
> ...


Vor allem kann man es dafür importieren....


----------



## atzepenga (23. Juni 2013)

CroMo das neue Gold...

http://www.ebay.de/itm/181157659769?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## uschibert (23. Juni 2013)

atzepenga schrieb:


> CroMo das neue Gold...
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/181157659769?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


 

Jaja, du mich auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atzepenga (23. Juni 2013)

uschibert schrieb:


> Jaja, du mich auch!


----------



## mauricer (23. Juni 2013)

oder eben der hier....

http://www.ebay.de/itm/231000186245?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## euphras (23. Juni 2013)

Mein Tip; in soliden Japan-Stahl, wie z.B. Nitto investieren, der ist momentan deutlich unterbewertet.


----------



## Rahbari (24. Juni 2013)

Hallo? Nicht NOS.


----------



## gtbiker (24. Juni 2013)

Die Gebotsübersicht sagt doch alles, wie so oft.


----------



## Rahbari (24. Juni 2013)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Die Gebotsübersicht sagt doch alles, wie so oft.



Erklär bitte mal. Da ist doch keiner
mit 0 Käufen?


----------



## gtbiker (25. Juni 2013)

http://offer.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&_trksid=p2047675.l2565&rt=nc&item=111097138485

Der letzte "normale" Bieter war n***k bei 47,-, was auch dem realen Wert des Innenlagers ca. entspricht, danach kamen 2 Witzfiguren (bzw real existierend eine) bis über 145,- und zum Schluß ist noch "ein Dummer aufgestanden" (keinesfalls böße gemeint!).

Weit über 80% der "goldenen" Auktionen sind von Betrug geprägt.


----------



## schnegg314 (12. Juli 2013)

Schaltwerk


----------



## Captain_Secret (12. Juli 2013)

is doch günstig...weiss garnet was Du hast... 
allein das Schaltwerk geht ja schon für 700$ über die Theke...


----------



## Banglabagh75 (12. Juli 2013)

gtbiker schrieb:


> http://offer.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&_trksid=p2047675.l2565&rt=nc&item=111097138485
> 
> Der letzte "normale" Bieter war n***k bei 47,-, was auch dem realen Wert des Innenlagers ca. entspricht, danach kamen 2 Witzfiguren (bzw real existierend eine) bis über 145,- und zum Schluß ist noch "ein Dummer aufgestanden" (keinesfalls böße gemeint!).
> 
> Weit über 80% der "goldenen" Auktionen sind von Betrug geprägt.



Ja, bei DER Gebotsübersicht ist der Betrug (sog. "Shill-Bidding") eindeutig - kannst bei Ebay anzeigen, in manchen Ländern ist das sogar strafrechtlich sanktionsbewehrt.
Auf alle Fälle ist der Kaufvertrag wegen Betrug nicht rechtmäßig zustandegekommen, der Käufer (33-Stern) bräuchte die Ware nicht abnehmen.

Woran man das hier so richtig eindeutig sieht?
Na die beiden Preistreiber ("Shill-Bidder") haben beide 100% Aktivität NUR bei dem Verkäufer! Ergo seine Freunde/Bekannten/Strohaccount.

Hatte das übrigens bei unsrem Race Face-Vorbau auch, wurde per Shill-Bidding auf den doppelten Preis hochgetrieben (hab das erst im Nachhinein erkannt, mittlerweile guck ich schon während dem Bieten genau da drauf und steige bei Shill-Bidding rechtzeitig aus).
Der Verkäufer hat´s zwar abgestritten, aber wir haben uns dann gütlich (ohne zeitaufwändige und teure rechtliche Konsequenzen) auf den letzten "echten" Biete-Preis geeinigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Captain_Secret (31. Juli 2013)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/retro-nos-Sh...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## wtb_rider (3. August 2013)

dat sacht der Richtige,....
wieviel wolltest du noch für deine lumpigen Tioga Kurbeln?
knappe 800 Euro?


----------



## Stadtkind (4. August 2013)

Nur um mal wieder die Verhältnisse geradezurücken.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/nos-shimano...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
http://www.ebay.com/itm/oakley-b-1b...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## AgentKlein (4. August 2013)

Stadtkind schrieb:


> Nur um mal wieder die Verhältnisse geradezurücken.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/nos-shimano...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/oakley-b-1b...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


.....bin ich froh, dass die Doofen nie aussterben....


----------



## Deleted 30552 (4. August 2013)

und bei der DX Sattelstütze stehen nicht einmal Maße dabei


----------



## bertel (4. August 2013)

Vielleicht weil BMX Stützen in der Regel 25,4mm haben?


----------



## Scaletta (5. August 2013)

Nevermind...


----------



## bertel (5. August 2013)

...the Bollocks


----------



## Stadtkind (5. August 2013)

Hab das auch nicht gewusst mit dem BMX Maß.

Zu den Griffen. Die sind quasi der Ursprung der Firma Oakley. Also schon historisch interessant irgendwie. Vielleicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whiskeytown (11. August 2013)

Also MIR fehlen da die Worte. 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/221263328027?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## atzepenga (11. August 2013)

whiskeytown schrieb:


> Also MIR fehlen da die Worte.
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/221263328027?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Bieterliste sagt ja alles,ab 66â¬ nur noch 2 Bieter...


----------



## black-panther (11. August 2013)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Rare-Early-Cook-Bros-1st-2nd-Gen-Dog-Bone-Bmx-Cranks-W-sealed-Bottom-Bracket-/181182352440?nma=true&si=2fp9h0zrxZY2F6oiahIeAxUty6w%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557#ht_121wt_1138
Cook Bros Kurbeln + Innenlager für 923,- Euro.


----------



## Deleted 30552 (11. August 2013)

atzepenga schrieb:


> Bieterliste sagt ja alles,ab 66 nur noch 2 Bieter...




verstehe ich trotzdem nicht. Niemand ist so verweifelt und legt EUR 259,00 (der unterlegene Bieter EUR 258,00) für eine Syncros Sattelstütze in einem geläufigen Durchmesser hin.

bekommt dann der Bieter mit dem dritthöchsten Gebot ein "Angebot als unterlegener Bieter"? Wären dann immerhin noch EUR 105,99


----------



## atzepenga (11. August 2013)

Matze010 schrieb:


> verstehe ich trotzdem nicht. Niemand ist so verweifelt und legt EUR 259,00 (der unterlegene Bieter EUR 258,00) fÃ¼r eine Syncros SattelstÃ¼tze in einem gelÃ¤ufigen Durchmesser hin.
> 
> bekommt dann der Bieter mit dem dritthÃ¶chsten Gebot ein "Angebot als unterlegener Bieter"? WÃ¤ren dann immerhin noch EUR 105,99



Marktpreise durch FakeAuktion pushen?!
Das dritthÃ¶chste Gebot ist 66â¬(vom "seifenfred"  ) danach nur die 4 und 248 Bew. Bieter...


----------



## Deleted 30552 (11. August 2013)

Denkfehler. Stimmt 66 Euro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aal (12. August 2013)

cook Stütze für 352 $

http://www.ebay.de/itm/200949078331?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## newsboy (12. August 2013)

stützen sind scheinbar gerade sehr gefragt...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/321179418144


----------



## Zaskar1998 (18. August 2013)

what  a hell .... 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/350853465808?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Levi Strauss (18. August 2013)

na wer von euch hat den WTB geschossen ?


----------



## Captain_Secret (19. August 2013)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/RETRO-Syncro...YpFsRZRy5WajNusC6QLw8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Quen (20. August 2013)

Leute Leute, nun ist auch mal gut, oder? Klärt das ggf. per PN.

Bitte zurück zum eigentlichen Thema. Gelöscht wird später.

Sebastian


----------



## onza98 (25. August 2013)

nur ein Fusion 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/221268455709?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## ascena (26. August 2013)

das Fusion hätte aufgrund des Lenkers den Namen Moose verdient 
aber immerhin ein Rocky...


----------



## Repairer (27. August 2013)

Ob die jemand kauft!?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290967557386


----------



## Henning W (27. August 2013)

Krasses Teil, ob da viele von gebaut wurden ?

http://www.ebay.de/itm/merlin-fat-b...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-BEND (27. August 2013)

Henning W schrieb:


> Krasses Teil



oh ja


----------



## Seven-Eleven (29. August 2013)

Cooks Dogbone Vorbau :
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Cook-Brother.../271266407691?pt=US_Stems&hash=item3f28bce50b


----------



## black-panther (29. August 2013)

dafür wird ihn (wahrscheinlich / hoffentlich) aber niemand kaufen, sprich noch ist er nicht in Gold aufgewogen


----------



## kalihalde (8. September 2013)

Heute Abend gab es bei ebay in meinen Augen weiches und hartes "Gold" .


----------



## forever (9. September 2013)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Heute Abend gab es bei ebay in meinen Augen weiches und hartes "Gold" .



Hammerhart teuer!  Aber ist ja ein echtes Kultteil...kenne ich auch
aus der Zeit, nur nicht in diesem schrillen Neon..


----------



## mauricer (9. September 2013)

Die Gabel gibts ja hier auch noch für kleines Geld ....  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yeti-accutrax-vintage-mtb-bike-fork-for-fat-mountain-grafton-klein-ringle-porc-/290972799637?pt=US_Bicycles_Frames&hash=item43bf549295


----------



## black-panther (9. September 2013)

Die wird auch immer teurer... stand die am Anfang nicht mit $279,- drin?


----------



## schnegg314 (10. September 2013)

lächerlich...


----------



## Captain_Secret (10. September 2013)

schnegg314 schrieb:


> lächerlich...



hehe...
unn da wäre bei so vielen zusätzlich abgegebenen Maximalgeboten noch mehr draus geworden...
wenn jemand mitgebattlet oder gepusht hätte...
schon stramm für ne LVE...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (10. September 2013)

Egal, wie hoch die noch geht, für 'ne 7/8 LVE ist das schon krank.

(hier war mal ein Link, der bereits gepostet wurde)


----------



## schnitzeljagt (10. September 2013)

schnegg314 schrieb:


> lächerlich...




UP-so-lut!

Der Mic


----------



## kutte (10. September 2013)

@Captain_Secret: du hattest recht. da war noch ordentlich luft nach oben (klick)


----------



## black-panther (10. September 2013)

Da kostet die LVE allein mehr das doppelte dessen, was sonst ein sich in sehr gutem Zustand befindendes Pinnacle Rahmenkomplettset inkl. LVE kostet.
Wenn der Höchstbietende 'echt' ist, hat er es vielleicht mit einer LVE für Attitude oder Adroit verwechselt


----------



## Captain_Secret (10. September 2013)

er hier hat uch en Schuss...ne... 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/WANTED-Ri...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item4176b99d99


----------



## black-panther (16. September 2013)

... komische, hässliche kleine Räder
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Alex-Moulton-GT-II-Edelstahlrahmen-Zerlegerad-Sammlerzustand-/221279422701?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT&nma=true&si=2fp9h0zrxZY2F6oiahIeAxUty6w%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_7622wt_1149


Und die grüne LVE ist - oh Wunder - wieder da
http://www.ebay.com/itm/KLEIN-MISSI...Handlebars&hash=item2c72aff9ef#ht_1605wt_1149


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AgentKlein (16. September 2013)

black-panther schrieb:


> ... komische, hässliche kleine Räder
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Alex-Moulton...xUty6w%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_7622wt_1149



.....ich denke, das ist Ansichtssache, von wegen komisch und hässlich. Klar, hier im Forum wären die auch deplaziert. Das stimmt. Aber glaub mir Chris.....die im Moulton Forum denken genauso über gewisse Alu Räder in schlechter Lackqualität. Und da werden auch zu oft leicht überhöhte Preise gezahlt. Natürlich noch mehr, wenn es ein Repaint ist!

Moulton ist was feines.....wenn auch leicht grenzwertig, was die Optik angeht. Aber von der Wertigkeit......naja, sicher höherwertiger als einige "Kult"*hust* Marken angeht. Aber das darf ich hier nicht weiter ausführen....hehehe


----------



## Zaskar1998 (16. September 2013)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/GT-Bologna-L...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Thias (18. September 2013)

wegen dem schönen Karton wahrscheinlich...


----------



## MKAB (29. September 2013)

black-panther schrieb:


> ... komische, hässliche kleine Räder
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Alex-Moulton...xUty6w%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_7622wt_1149



Ein Bild im "zusammengeklappten" Zustand wäre ja doch schon schön gewesen


----------



## dizzeerascal (29. September 2013)

die sind nicht klappbar, sondern teilbar, und trotzdem eine der verwindungssteifsten rahmenkonstruktionen auf dem markt... 
geht übrigens noch teurer und exclusiver, der höchstbieter hat sich da aber schon ein bißchen vertan bei nem gtII, oder vielleicht ist da irgendwas dran, was ein moulton-fetischist unbedingt haben musste...
fährt sich übrigens extrem geil für so'n komisches rad mit kleinen rädern...

p.s.: auf der seite findet sich für den einen oder anderen hier interessantes zubehör/komponenten...


----------



## MKAB (29. September 2013)

dizzeerascal schrieb:


> die sind nicht klappbar, sondern teilbar...



Ahja, jetzt seh ichs auch:






Quelle: www.velokurierladen.ch

Sorry für offtopic...


----------



## black-panther (29. September 2013)

Verrückt...
Ingenieurskunst in allen Ehren, aber das ist mehr als das Doppelte dessen, was mich mein Swift als Neuwagen gekostet hat...


----------



## IHateRain (30. September 2013)

...

http://www.ebay.de/itm/190910007355?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_419wt_1172

Seriously


----------



## AgentKlein (30. September 2013)

IHateRain schrieb:


> ...
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/190910007355?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_419wt_1172
> 
> Seriously



.....und dann noch ohne die beiden Gummiringe für VR & HR Spanner......was für Deppen.....Wahnsinn!!!


----------



## black-panther (30. September 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-BEND (30. September 2013)

eine seriöse auktion durch und durch.
echt sinnvoll so was hier zu posten und zu
kommentieren.


----------



## gtbiker (30. September 2013)

AgentKlein schrieb:


> was für Deppen


----------



## AgentKlein (30. September 2013)

Tja.....wenn man sich fragt, was hier so alles sinnvoll ist, und was es sich zu "posten" und zu kommentieren lohnt, könnte man wohl die Hälfte aller Foreneinträge löschen.


----------



## Captain_Secret (1. Oktober 2013)

AgentKlein schrieb:


> Tja.....wenn man sich fragt, was hier so alles sinnvoll ist, und was es sich zu "posten" und zu kommentieren lohnt, könnte man wohl die Hälfte aller Foreneinträge löschen.


----------



## gtbiker (1. Oktober 2013)

Ist doch die Frage ob man Menschen, denen etwas deutlich mehr Wert ist als einem selbst, gleich als Deppen beschimpfen muss. Ich denke nicht.


----------



## AgentKlein (1. Oktober 2013)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Ist doch die Frage ob man Menschen, denen etwas deutlich mehr Wert ist als einem selbst, gleich als Deppen beschimpfen muss. Ich denke nicht.


Hmm, leider muß ich nun doch hier weiter machen. OT hin oder her. Für mich ist ein "Depp" keine Beschimpfung, sondern eine persönliche Meinung. Und, bei allem Respekt: Natürlich kann/soll ein jeder für dies oder das bieten und bezahlen, was er/sie für nötig erachtet, aber: Das Wort "Depp" ist in diesem Falle mehr als angebracht. Jedenfalls meiner Ansicht nach. Denn Wertigkeit lässt sich sehr wohl in eine Relation setzen! Und wer für DIESEN Artikel so viel (!) Geld bietet, ist in meinen Augen o.g.. 
Gesetzt dem Fall, der Käufer schei55t Geld, ist das natürlich nicht angebracht; das stimmt. Aber das ist eher unwahrscheinlich....


----------



## gtbiker (1. Oktober 2013)

Wertigkeit ist nur ein sehr untergeordneter Faktor beim Wert im Sinne von aktuellem Marktwert. "Depp" ist keine persönliche Meinung, sondern def. eine Beschimpfung (kannst ja mal zu einem Polizisten gehen und ihn als solches titulieren und sehen was der ach so soziale Rechtsstaat dir dafür aufbrummt) und Beschimpfungen gegenüber Unbekannten ist unter aller Kanone und nicht zu tollerieren. "Viel" Geld ist äußerst relativ, wie immer.


----------



## AgentKlein (1. Oktober 2013)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Wertigkeit ist nur ein sehr untergeordneter Faktor beim Wert im Sinne von aktuellem Marktwert. "Depp" ist keine persönliche Meinung, sondern def. eine Beschimpfung (kannst ja mal zu einem Polizisten gehen und ihn als solches titulieren und sehen was der ach so soziale Rechtsstaat dir dafür aufbrummt) und Beschimpfungen gegenüber Unbekannten ist unter aller Kanone und nicht zu tollerieren. "Viel" Geld ist äußerst relativ, wie immer.



Ich messe die Wertigkeit durchaus für mich persönlich daran, wie lange ich für dies oder jenes arbeiten muss bzw. müsste, um mir diesen oder jenen Artikel leisten zu können. Ich sehe es eh nur aus meiner Sicht, ohne es zu verallgemeinern. Jeder mag denken, was er will aber für mich ist das Wort "Depp" zutreffend. (Die Definition "Depp" gegenüber einem Beamten ist in der Tat unklug zu äussern, das stimmt. Aber ich würde es nur deswegen nicht tun, weil es mir zu teuer wäre. Da sind wir wieder beim Thema) Und wenn du diese "Beschimpfung" nicht tolerierst, muss ich das akzeptieren. Keine Frage. Aber wir drehen uns im Kreis, gtbiker. Ich bleibe beim "Depp" und du bei der "Beschimpfung". Wir müssen keine Freunde werden und auch kein Bier zusammen trinken. Deswegen werden wir wohl beide damit leben müssen. 

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich noch einen angenehmen Abend.


----------



## gtbiker (1. Oktober 2013)

Dann darf ich dich also getrost als Deppen bezeichnen weil du Dinge kaufst für die ich niemals so viel Geld ausgeben würde? Ist ja schließlich keine Beleidigung sondern nur meine ganz persönliche Meinung. Oder kassiert man dafür hier eine Verwarnung oder fühlst du dich persönlich angegriffen? Irgendwie komisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AgentKlein (1. Oktober 2013)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Dann darf ich dich also getrost als Deppen bezeichnen weil du Dinge kaufst für die ich niemals so viel Geld ausgeben würde? Ist ja schließlich keine Beleidigung sondern nur meine ganz persönliche Meinung. Oder kassiert man dafür hier eine Verwarnung oder fühlst du dich persönlich angegriffen? Irgendwie komisch.


Du DÜRFTEST mich getrost als Deppen bezeichnen, WENN ich Dinge kaufen würde, für welche du niemals so viel Geld ausgeben würdest. Da du aber nicht weisst, für WELCHE Dinge ich soviel Geld ausgeben WÜRDE, und auch kein-wie in diesem Falle an Hand der Ringle Spanner dargestellt-Beispiel parat hast, darfst du das natürlich nicht. Ist doch logisch, oder? 
Falls du ein Beispiel hast, nur zu; her damit! 
Ob es Verwarnungen dafür gibt? Keine Ahnung. Probiers doch mal aus? Also ich werd es nicht melden. Dafür ist es mir nicht wichtig genug. Ehrlich nicht.....ich diskutiere nur Dinge gern aus. Und es ist auch gut, dass es Leute gibt, die das anders sehen. Das ist kein Problem.
Und noch was....WENN ich mich wirklich persönlich angegriffen fühle, dann würde der Disput hier oder via PN ganz anders ablaufen, dessen sei dir versichert. Ich sehe es eher als nettes Geplänkel:=) 
Ganz und gar unkomisch übrigens.


----------



## gtbiker (1. Oktober 2013)

Ok, z.Bsp. für den pinken Sattel in deinem VKOrdner würde ich niemals mehr als 1Euro bezahlen. Sofern du ihn nicht geschenkt bekommen hast, hast du einst mehr dafür bezahlt.
Und jetzt?

Auf ausdiskutieren stehe ich eigentlich nicht, glaube aber nach wie vor an ein soziales Miteinander und eine gewisse Einhaltung von Regeln und ethischen Grundsätzen.

Ich sehe das übrigens auch nicht als persönliche Sache die man via PN oder dergleichen ausdiskutieren müsste und all zu OT ist es auch nicht m.M.n.


----------



## AgentKlein (1. Oktober 2013)

Hmmm, dein "Vergleich" hinkt. Und zwar gewaltig. Was hat mein NOS Sattel zu dem Preis mit gebrauchten und unvollständigen Ringlé Spannern zu einem unverhältnismässig höheren Verkaufspreis zu tun? Ich erkenne da keinen Zusammenhang. Und dass du den nicht kaufen willst/sollst, darum geht es erst recht nicht. Ich habe für den Sattel im Verhältnis zu den Spannern auf jeden Fall nicht soviel bezahlt, das steht fest. Und daß der der von mir aufgerufene Preis zu hoch ist, sieht man daran, dass er nicht verkauft worden ist. Weder an dich noch sonst wen hier. Erst wenn er zu dem Preis verkauft wäre, könnte man dies als Beispiel heranziehen. Wobei ich selbst dann immer noch nicht von Unverhältnismässigkeit sprechen würde, aber auch das ist subjektiv. 

Das gibt nichts mehr hier, das steht fest. Weil ich durchaus auf ausdiskutieren "stehe". Aber (für mich) ohne plausible Argumente läuft das ins Leere. An einem sozialen Miteinander und die Einhaltung von Regeln bin ich sehr wohl interessiert und bin wohl einer derer, die da ganz vorne dabei sind, das steht hier im Forum ausser Frage. Wo ich allerdings gar kein Freund von bin, ist Rumgekuschel und nicht mal für eine Meinung eintreten zu können bzw. zu wollen, aus Angst, irgendwo anzuecken. Das ist nun gar nicht meins. 
Was in diesem Fall "ethische " Grundsätze sind, erschliesst sich mir gar nicht. Naja, wahrscheinlichlich bin ich da wohl ein wenig zu misanthrop angehaucht. Aber ich hoffe dennoch auf ein Bleiberecht hier.....


----------



## Triple F (1. Oktober 2013)

Weniger Worte, mehr Links ?


----------



## AgentKlein (1. Oktober 2013)

Triple F schrieb:


> Weniger Worte, mehr Links ?


Manchmal tun Worte mehr Not als links. Und das Forum wirds wohl gerade noch so ertragen. Und wenn nicht: Es sind schon andere Kommentare gelöscht worden, in diesem Fall müsste dann mal die Administration nachhelfen....


----------



## bademeisterpaul (2. Oktober 2013)

Triple F schrieb:


> Weniger Worte, mehr Links ?



http://youtu.be/IASVKgZ5T8o


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MKAB (2. Oktober 2013)

bademeisterpaul schrieb:


> http://youtu.be/IASVKgZ5T8o



"Von Weitem scho sieht an jeder Depp, 'Oh, dos is an Depp!'"


----------



## Brainman (6. Oktober 2013)

Ob für Deppen oder nicht. 


http://www.ebay.de/itm/Manitou-Dora...YqLeb5bcHylRsNNKJ%2BY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Ben Sarotti (6. Oktober 2013)

Da wird sich aber einer freuen.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/200970140742?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## MKAB (7. Oktober 2013)

Ben Sarotti schrieb:


> Da wird sich aber einer freuen.
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/200970140742?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Unfassbarer Preis! 


> Gebraucht, wenig gefahren, geringe Gebrauchsspuren


  Naja. Wenigstens waren die Fotos gut genug, um sich davon selbst einen Eindruck zu machen...


----------



## Ianus (16. Oktober 2013)

Köstlich 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Klein-Attitu...7?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_186&hash=item33862a9029


----------



## IHateRain (16. Oktober 2013)

Ianus schrieb:


> Köstlich
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Klein-Attitu...7?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_186&hash=item33862a9029




http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...eu-!!!!-20-zoll/151069730-217-3763?ref=search


----------



## Ianus (16. Oktober 2013)

Brauch man eigentlich nicht mehr kommentieren....


----------



## piket77 (27. Oktober 2013)

Ist es wirklich so viel wert??????
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Cannondale-P...ponenten&hash=item2ecb1b3b12&autorefresh=true


----------



## u-break (27. Oktober 2013)

Ianus schrieb:


> Köstlich
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Klein-Attitu...7?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_186&hash=item33862a9029



und noch mal 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221301885716


----------



## onza98 (27. Oktober 2013)

u-break schrieb:


> und noch mal
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221301885716



...da fehlt ein Stück vom guten Lack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Linseneintopf (27. Oktober 2013)

hatte ich auch auf beobachten.. aber das scheint mir rund 50 Prozent zu hoch.. ggf 30 wegen der Schaftlänge..


----------



## IHateRain (9. November 2013)

Wow...:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/281199771038?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## black-panther (9. November 2013)

ja... das hab' ich mir mal gegönnt



(werden auch nicht billiger, letztes Mal habe ich mit ca. 800,- Euro in Erinnerung)


----------



## Oliver30 (9. November 2013)

black-panther schrieb:


> ja... das hab' ich mir mal gegönnt
> 
> 
> 
> (werden auch nicht billiger, letztes Mal habe ich mit ca. 800,- Euro in Erinnerung)



Da freut sich ja der Zoll. 
Edit : wie ist es in Österreich mit dem Zoll, so wie in D ?
Oliver


----------



## black-panther (9. November 2013)

das war ein Scherz, darum der ><


----------



## black-panther (10. November 2013)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Klein-Pulse-Nightstorm-Mtb-Rahmen-original-Klein-/200983387135?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT&nma=true&si=KWk%252BmrO39TsRUwP5ByUJSMxFutc%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Nightstorm hin oder her, für 'nen nackten Pulse-Rahmen ist das doch übertrieben...


----------



## Ianus (10. November 2013)

Was ist bei Klein mittlerweile nicht übertrieben?


----------



## Algera (10. November 2013)

Da ist wohl was dran. Die Klein Griffe für den Lenker habe ich jetzt für 99 Euro gesehen. Aber immerhin das Paar!


----------



## Brainman (12. November 2013)

Syncros wird auch immer teurer

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Syncros-Revo...YqLeb5bcHylRsNNKJ%2BY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MKAB (14. November 2013)

Brainman schrieb:


> Syncros wird auch immer teurer
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Syncros-Revolution-Kurbel-TOP-Retro-Kult-TRK-Stahl-kein-RaceFace-Grafton-PBC-/321241876819?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT&nma=true&si=FobNhvK9YqLeb5bcHylRsNNKJ%252BY%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Und DAS sogar mit Compact-LK und 170er Kurbeln 

Wobei die Revos offenbar "systematischen" Schwankungen zu unterliegen scheinen. 
Ich erinnere mich, dass es immer wieder Zeiten von 4-500â¬ und mehr, dann aber merk-
wÃ¼rdigerweise manchmal im nÃ¤chsten Jahr schon wieder "Schleuderpreise" um die 300 gab...


----------



## MacB (15. November 2013)

ich packs mal hier rein: aus nem Nachbarthread der wohl ne ähnliche Intention wie unserer hier hat -> wollte Euch das Pic nicht vorenthalten 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=11111160&postcount=3143


----------



## brodieberlin80 (15. November 2013)

da geht doch noch was


----------



## verstappen (15. November 2013)

Gold? Bitte:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Col...258?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c38de2a82


----------



## Prinzderdinge (17. November 2013)

GS SRT 800 samt Riss:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/190959525158?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649


----------



## black-panther (20. November 2013)

Trotz Lack ab
http://www.ebay.de/itm/231094409097?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_82wt_1223
http://www.ebay.de/itm/231094409863?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_44wt_1223
http://www.ebay.de/itm/231094410941?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_44wt_1223
Rahmen+Gabel+LVE â¬ 1.954,-

Ich wÃ¼rd's ja einfach so mit Klarlack Ã¼berpinseln und dann als "Special-Art-Edition" an die Wand hÃ¤ngen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rahbari (20. November 2013)

Krank.


----------



## colonia4711 (20. November 2013)

Warum krank?

Ist doch ´ne einfache Rechnung....

Nochmal ca 700,- investieren in ein Repaint bei EtoE oder JohnRock und dann für indestens 3.500,- über ebay verkloppen! Schöner Gewinn für wenig Arbeit.... Grösse ist gesucht, die aufgebohrten Sachen können die vorm lackieren reparieren und es gibt genug sie suchen und auf Repaint kacken. Von daher eigentlich schlau....

Cheers

Daniel


----------



## Captain_Secret (20. November 2013)

colonia4711 schrieb:


> Warum krank?
> 
> Ist doch ´ne einfache Rechnung....
> 
> ...



2654 investieren um 3500 daraus zu machen...? 
loooooooooool...


----------



## kutte (20. November 2013)

Captain_Secret schrieb:


> 2654 investieren um 3500 daraus zu machen...?
> loooooooooool...



wie schnell machst du 900 OHNE dir die finger schmutzig zu machen?


----------



## Captain_Secret (20. November 2013)

kutte schrieb:


> wie schnell machst du 900 OHNE dir die finger schmutzig zu machen?



ick mach mir gern die Finger schmutzisch...


----------



## kutte (20. November 2013)

Captain_Secret schrieb:


> ick mach mir gern die Finger schmutzisch...



das steht weder in zweifel noch war es die frage


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (20. November 2013)

black-panther schrieb:


> Trotz Lack ab
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/231094409097?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_82wt_1223
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/231094409863?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_44wt_1223
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/231094410941?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_44wt_1223
> ...




*Mit Carbonverstärkung ! Das wirds sein.*


----------



## Fillet_Steel (20. November 2013)

...also ich versteh die Aufregung nicht ganz - ein MC1 Adroit egal wie abge****t bekommst normal nicht unter 2500â¬ - er hÃ¤tte hÃ¶chstwahrscheinlich mehr bekommen hÃ¤tte er das Set beisammen gelassen nachdem da halt viele das Mitsteigern bei der Gabel vom Erwerb des Rahmens und umgekehrt abhÃ¤ngig gemacht haben...
Sofortkauf bei der Gabel war ursprÃ¼nglich 699 und rahmen 999 - die LVE mit Rise ohne Wedge und Schraube war das einzige in Relation zu teure Teil bei diesem Adroit...
Da find ich 2000â¬ fÃ¼r eine MC2 Strata Gabel - egal ob NOS oder nicht - viel schlimmer...
und was ist an mit CarbonverstÃ¤rkung substantiell falsch? DaÃ es Carbon/Boron Inlays sind, die primÃ¤r der SchwingunsdÃ¤mpfung aber wohl auch der VerstÃ¤rkung dienen/dienten?


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (20. November 2013)

Titanfreak schrieb:


> und was ist an mit Carbonverstärkung substantiell falsch? Daß es Carbon/Boron Inlays sind, die primär der Schwingunsdämpfung aber wohl auch der Verstärkung dienen/dienten?




...nichts was du ernstnehmen solltest.
*Eine Anspielung auf den Carbonhype und seiner spendablen Jünger.


----------



## andy1 (20. November 2013)

zu dem Klein-Adroit-Teilen:
Das blödeste (jedoch nicht finanziell für den Verkäufer) ist dass das Set auseinander gerissen und einzeln verkauft wurde.
Nach der bieterliste zu urteilen sind es bei 3 Teilen leider auch 3 verschiedene Käufer 


Aber jetzt weiss ich was ich mal mit meiner einzelnen Atti-Gabel mache  
eigentlich wollte ich dazu immer einen Rahmen suchen doch bei einem mal angebotenen farblich sogar passenden habe ich nicht genug geboten (mittlerweile wärs wahrscheinlich ein Schnäppchen gewesen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GaryParker (20. November 2013)

colonia4711 schrieb:


> in ein Repaint bei EtoE oder jonrock l



dazu braucht er aber erstmal einen termin bei ETOE, diesem arroganten und hochnäsigen schnösel.

und bevor die miese qualität von jonrock in frage kommt, dann lieber so lassen


----------



## Fillet_Steel (20. November 2013)

Gerrit Gerrit Gerrit --> @pommerngerrit für Repaints - freundlich, sehr gute Qualität und einer "von uns"


----------



## MacB (20. November 2013)

die KLEIN-Diskussion find ich ja nicht uninteressant (zeigt mir, dass wir uns langsam der (Auto-)Oldtimer-Szene annähern, wo sie ja auch rostige Rohkarossenreste dealen ...)

zum Thread hätte ich noch was: Spanners ...  bin mal gespannt, wie die ausgehen

Mac


----------



## mauricer (20. November 2013)

GaryParker schrieb:


> dazu braucht er aber erstmal einen termin bei ETOE, diesem arroganten und hochnäsigen schnösel.



I second that. Selten einen unfreundlicheren Menschen am Telefon gehabt als den Kollegen MJ, aber ich glaub es kümmert Ihn wenig, wenn sie Ihm trotzdem alle die Bude einrennen. Bin froh, dass ich niemals ein ernsthaftes KLEIN Repaint-Problem haben werde....


----------



## andy1 (22. November 2013)

zu Hülfeeeee... 

NOS-Campa-OR-SW schon auf 350

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Retrokult-Campagnolo-Record-OR-Schaltwerk-NOS-NEU-Yeti-/161153048512


----------



## gtbiker (22. November 2013)

Ich helfe dir gerne:
http://offer.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&_trksid=p2047675.l2565&rt=nc&item=161153048512


----------



## kutte (22. November 2013)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Ich helfe dir gerne:
> http://offer.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&_trksid=p2047675.l2565&rt=nc&item=161153048512



und der bieter 1***9 ( 2 ) ist bei den ganzen hochpreisigen sachen mit dabei. entweder hat da jemand zuviel geld oder da sitzt ein pusher auf den auktionen..


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (22. November 2013)

Vielleicht kein Record, aber Campa für weniger und neu:

http://www.mtb-kult.de/kurbeln.html


----------



## andy1 (22. November 2013)

BistDuVerrueckt schrieb:


> Vielleicht kein Record, aber Campa für weniger und neu:
> 
> http://www.mtb-kult.de/kurbeln.html



auch gesalzene Preise aber sind halt NOS und NIB.
Nur die Euclidkurbel sieht nicht aus wie eine Euclidkurbel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (22. November 2013)

Ja jut, was heißt gesalzen, der Mann muss nu auch mal ne Mark machen, soll er denn alles nur zum SKP verschleudern? Den Campadreck bekommste eben nicht mehr an jeder Ecke nachgeworfen.


----------



## kutte (22. November 2013)

andy1 schrieb:


> auch gesalzene Preise aber sind halt NOS und NIB.
> Nur die Euclidkurbel sieht nicht aus wie eine Euclidkurbel



nicht?


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (22. November 2013)

sehr dumm von Campa die MTB Sparte nicht eitergeführt zu haben....schade drum.


----------



## Captain_Secret (22. November 2013)

BistDuVerrueckt schrieb:


> sehr dumm von Campa die MTB Sparte nicht eitergeführt zu haben....schade drum.


 
schreib doch wundsekretgeführt...


----------



## andy1 (22. November 2013)

kutte schrieb:


> nicht?




nöö, das hier ist keine Euclidkurbel bei mtb-kult:
http://www.mtb-kult.de/campagnolo-euclid-mtb-kurbeln-26-36-48z-180mm-silber-neu-ovp.html

das Foto von mir weiter oben hat schon eine Eucildkurbel gezeigt.
so wie die auf deinem Foto der Gruppe.


----------



## kutte (22. November 2013)

andy1 schrieb:


> nöö, das hier ist keine Euclidkurbel bei mtb-kult:
> http://www.mtb-kult.de/campagnolo-euclid-mtb-kurbeln-26-36-48z-180mm-silber-neu-ovp.html
> 
> das Foto von mir weiter oben hat schon eine Eucildkurbel gezeigt.
> so wie die auf deinem Foto der Gruppe.



stimmt, sieht aus wie ne centaur....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (22. November 2013)

Captain_Secret schrieb:


> schreib doch wundsekretgeführt...


 ich verbesser da nix....


----------



## curve (24. November 2013)

Accu Trax für 524,-
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Kult-Answer-Accutrax-Gabel-11-4-153mm-Schaft-Yeti-gelb-FTW-Yeti-/161152354594

Man beachte die unauffällige Biethistorie von 1***9 
http://offer.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&_trksid=p2047675.l2565&rt=nc&item=161152354594

Apropos, braucht noch jemand ne gelbe Accu Trax?


----------



## synlos (24. November 2013)

Jo, derjenige oder er selbst hat auch die Interloc Stütze auf 275 geschraubt...


----------



## kutte (24. November 2013)

das record schaltwerk auch... ist ein wenig zu auffällig, das da geschoben wurde ohne ende


----------



## andy1 (24. November 2013)

curve schrieb:


> Accu Trax für 524,-
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Kult-Answer-Accutrax-Gabel-11-4-153mm-Schaft-Yeti-gelb-FTW-Yeti-/161152354594
> 
> Man beachte die unauffällige Biethistorie von 1***9
> ...



heftig, kann mir nicht vorstellen dass die sonst am Markt soviel wert ist, da sind die Gäule durchgegangen.
Wie gut dass mich so eine Gabel gar nicht juckt weil die eben viel in Yetis verbaut wurden 

den LRS mit Phil Wood-Naben finde ich auch heftig für knapp 400.-
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Kult-Phil-Wo...c-Laufradsatz-NEU-8-9-fach-Yeti-/161152283477

mag sein dass das unter den Kennern ok ist... 
gerade wegen "neuwertig"


----------



## HOLZWURM (24. November 2013)

Hallo

Ja da wurde mal wieder heftig georgelt.

Ich fand es trotzdem amüsant, das gerade Herr ZISCH das Schaltwerk gekauft hatte

Glückwunsch- oder wie blöd und blind muss man sein um es nicht zu merken geleimt geworden zu sein.

Hochachtungsvoll

Holzwurm


----------



## Linseneintopf (24. November 2013)

puhh... heute wieder schräge sachen bei ebay gesehen... eins davon...
http://www.ebay.de/itm/161153154447?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## mauricer (24. November 2013)

andy1 schrieb:


> mag sein dass das unter den Kennern ok ist...
> gerade wegen "neuwertig"



Also ich hab letztens einen fast neuen Phil Wood-LRS für die Hälfte geschossen.

VG

Moritz


----------



## GaryParker (24. November 2013)

die ganzen auktionen von mitroska sind von vorne bis hinten gepushed worden vom  1***9 (2)

thilo hatte schon seit jahren davon erzählt, wie das so läuft bei ihm.


----------



## Linseneintopf (24. November 2013)

wenns hinterher  so offentsichtlich ist würde ich einfach nicht bezahlen... ganz einfach...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prinzderdinge (24. November 2013)

Linseneintopf schrieb:


> wenns hinterher  so offentsichtlich ist würde ich einfach nicht bezahlen... ganz einfach...



Das gibt dann auch das Recht das Geschäft anzufechten! Aber wenn man schon beim Bieten die Täuschung nicht bemerkt...


----------



## NatFlanders (24. November 2013)

Linseneintopf schrieb:


> puhh... heute wieder schräge sachen bei ebay gesehen... eins davon...
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/161153154447?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649




es geht noch besser


http://www.ebay.de/itm/Answer-Taper...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## andy1 (24. November 2013)

Prinzderdinge schrieb:


> Das gibt dann auch das Recht das Geschäft anzufechten! Aber wenn man schon beim Bieten die Täuschung nicht bemerkt...



Man gibt das ein was es einem wert ist - es ist natürlich die Gefahr da dass man sich beim Bieten in einem Rauschzustand befindet 

Wenn man dann später wieder bei Verstand ist - was nützt es...
denn wenn man es haben will zahlt man wohl.
Wenn man es nicht will dann gibts immerhin eine Grund es zu verweigern... 

Bei der Accutrax-Gabel gibts oberhalb des Manipulierers (scheinbar) immerhin noch 3 echte Bieter.


----------



## Prinzderdinge (24. November 2013)

andy1 schrieb:


> Man gibt das ein was es einem wert ist - es ist natürlich die Gefahr da dass man sich beim Bieten in einem Rauschzustand befindet
> 
> Wenn man dann später wieder bei Verstand ist - was nützt es...
> denn wenn man es haben will zahlt man wohl.
> ...



Der Rauschzustand! Wenn man sich mal überlegt, dass auch eine Accutrax bloß aus zusammen geschweißten Heizungsrohren besteht... 
Es geht am Ende doch nur um das Haben! MeinsMeinsMeins!


----------



## andy1 (25. November 2013)

ja, das ist wohl wahr!


----------



## NatFlanders (25. November 2013)

hier gibts die Dinger für 50 Euro. Wer 100 Euro bei ebay bietet, ist selber Schuld.

http://www.mtb-kult.de/answer-taperlite-lenker-neon-gelb-5-580mm-neu.html


----------



## black-panther (25. November 2013)

ein Tausender für 2 Paar Bremsen

http://www.ebay.de/itm/171173470759...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_1008wt_1223


----------



## Linseneintopf (25. November 2013)

also irgendwann wird es ethisch fragwürdig... wenn man sich mal kurz überlegt was die 14 jährigen Näherinnen der KIK Klamotten manch eigener Kinder hier verdienen und wie und von was die Leben is das deutlich grenzwertig.... aber da gibts noch unendlich viele andere Beispiele.. weiß ich... aber manchmal kommt mir so was in den Kopf... stumpf is trumpf...


----------



## aal (25. November 2013)

IRD Sattelstütze für 274 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/161153137026?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mini.tom (25. November 2013)

NatFlanders schrieb:


> hier gibts die Dinger für 50 Euro. Wer 100 Euro bei ebay bietet, ist selber Schuld.
> 
> http://www.mtb-kult.de/answer-taperlite-lenker-neon-gelb-5-580mm-neu.html



nur sind es nicht die gleichen 
gelb ist nicht neon gelb 
lg
tom


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (26. November 2013)

Linseneintopf schrieb:


> also irgendwann wird es ethisch fragwürdig... wenn man sich mal kurz überlegt was die 14 jährigen Näherinnen der KIK Klamotten manch eigener Kinder hier verdienen und wie und von was die Leben is das deutlich grenzwertig.... aber da gibts noch unendlich viele andere Beispiele.. weiß ich... aber manchmal kommt mir so was in den Kopf... stumpf is trumpf...



Wie und wohl war!


----------



## AgentKlein (27. November 2013)

....werd ich wohl nie hinter steigen, wie so etwas sein kann........

http://www.ebay.de/itm/171177639576?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Captain_Secret (27. November 2013)

AgentKlein schrieb:


> ....werd ich wohl nie hinter steigen, wie so etwas sein kann........
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/171177639576?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



ei die standen ja nach einem Tag schon bei 134...
weil irgendso´n Knallkopp gleich ma 133 geboten hat...


----------



## Ich-war-mal (7. Dezember 2013)

bertel schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/nos-shimano-dx-seat-post-bmx-jmc-hutch-cw-cook-bros-/251310324011
> 
> 
> Vielleicht weil BMX Stützen in der Regel 25,4mm haben?




Die hier hat sogar nur 22.2mm, da Old School. Wollt ich mal klarstellen Hubert


----------



## Linseneintopf (7. Dezember 2013)

NatFlanders schrieb:


> hier gibts die Dinger für 50 Euro. Wer 100 Euro bei ebay bietet, ist selber Schuld.
> 
> http://www.mtb-kult.de/answer-taperlite-lenker-neon-gelb-5-580mm-neu.html


 

auch lustig... nur weil ein Volldepp n 100 bietet der auch noch ggf. gefaked ist schraubt der hier gleich mal den Preis um 30 Tacken nach oben.... manmanman...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sammler (8. Dezember 2013)

Galaxy ? 


Nein - eher "Weihnachtsbaum-Schmuck" für die "Fan-Gemeinde".....alle Teile schön leicht - ABER: damit der Baum nicht umfällt unbedingt austarieren  !
Gruß Uli


----------



## IHateRain (8. Dezember 2013)

Wollte ich drauf bieten; hätte ich gerne gehabt:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/151177083841...IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649&autorefresh=true

Aber preislich  Sorry  (nur meine Meinung!)


----------



## synlos (8. Dezember 2013)

IHateRain schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/151177083841...IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649&autorefresh=true



Absolut! Hatte ich auch aufm Kieker, gerade wegen 26,8. Der Preis nur in NEU! und nicht in gebraucht! dito


----------



## Brainman (9. Dezember 2013)

synlos schrieb:


> Absolut! Hatte ich auch aufm Kieker, gerade wegen 26,8. Der Preis nur in NEU! und nicht in gebraucht! dito



Hat ich auch auf dem Schirm.
Sehe ich genauso. Neu evtl. / Gebraucht


----------



## AgentKlein (15. Dezember 2013)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/WTB-Typ-II-P...ftVCLdNmP%2B29Fd96aFE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Unverständlich. Wie so vieles..........


----------



## S-BEND (30. Dezember 2013)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/specialized-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



werden die tatsächlich so hoch gehandelt ? wenn das so ist, gebe ich meine beiden nos ummagummas
in 2.5er breite für nur noch 250 euro inkl. versand ab.


----------



## andy1 (30. Dezember 2013)

Ich wunder mich eher wenn die früher preismäßig weniger geachtet wurden weil das sind schon optisch herausstechende Reifen die schonmal ne gute Show sind auf einem Spec.-Rad.

In 2.5 sind sie sicher noch begehrter

oha, ich sehe gerade der Verkäufer kommt aus meiner Gegend...


----------



## black-panther (30. Dezember 2013)

Sind die letzten in 2.5 nicht für 400+ Euro weg gegangen?


----------



## S-BEND (31. Dezember 2013)

ernsthaft ?


----------



## black-panther (1. Januar 2014)

ja...
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/manc...andere-in-teil-2.490849/page-54#post-10566221


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aal (3. Januar 2014)

Grafton speed trap für 450 Euro

http://www.ebay.com/itm/111245561939?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648 

Dafür, daß die Funktion der Teile recht umstritten ist...


----------



## Linseneintopf (3. Januar 2014)

auf jeden Fall gut hässlich die Burschen... aber ja ich weiß.. kult.... oder so..


----------



## golo120 (3. Januar 2014)

aal schrieb:


> Grafton speed trap für 450 Euro
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/111245561939?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648


 , ok dann habe ich gerne keine Ahnung!


----------



## SCM (4. Januar 2014)

Manitou 3 mit verschlissenen Elastomeren + XT Steuersatz für aktuell 301 Euro :

http://www.ebay.de/itm/EASTON-ANSWE..._Fahrradteile_Komponenten&hash=item2a35c2cb07

Übersehe ich da was? Ist da ein Kilo Titan oder irgendwas aus Gold verbaut? Unter "neuwertig" verstehe ich auch was anderes, als es mir die Bilder im Zoommodus präsentieren. Vor allem bekommt man gute bis sehr gute IIIer doch hier alle paar Wochen unter 100 Euro...

Und was bringt dann meine EFC mit NOS AC Brücke...? Und ne 4er in Bestzustand mit Titanhardware habe ich hier auch noch liegen...

Die wurden hier sicher schon mal gepostet:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Mavic-Sup-11..._Fahrradteile_Komponenten&hash=item19e6c6bdb7

Ist das ein Witz?


----------



## ArSt (4. Januar 2014)

SCM schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Mavic-Sup-11..._Fahrradteile_Komponenten&hash=item19e6c6bdb7
> 
> Ist das ein Witz?


 
Die Reifen sind sicherlich mit handsignierter Goldeinlage von Garry Klein! Der Rest ist dann der tragende Rahmen, also Schrott.


----------



## Quen (4. Januar 2014)

Bitte nur beendete Angebote posten.


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## kutte (4. Januar 2014)

SCM schrieb:


> Manitou 3 mit verschlissenen Elastomeren + XT Steuersatz für aktuell 301 Euro :
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/EASTON-ANSWE..._Fahrradteile_Komponenten&hash=item2a35c2cb07
> 
> Übersehe ich da was? Ist da ein Kilo Titan oder irgendwas aus Gold verbaut?



user a***a






( 14
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) hat 100% angebotsaktivität bei diesem anbieter, wird also wohl ein pusher sein...


----------



## Linseneintopf (5. Januar 2014)

kutte schrieb:


> user a***a
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oder er hat einfach in den letzten 30 Tagen nichts anderes bei ebay gekauft... oder übersehe ich da jetzt was... aber über den Preis habe ich mich auch gestern gewundert....


----------



## Captain_Secret (5. Januar 2014)

Linseneintopf schrieb:


> oder er hat einfach in den letzten 30 Tagen nichts anderes bei ebay gekauft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GaryParker (5. Januar 2014)

was eine schachtel und etwas zubehör ausmacht......

http://www.ebay.de/itm/NOS-Retro-Vi...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

und das ganze dann ohne.............

http://www.ebay.de/itm/SHIMANO-PD-M...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Deleted 30552 (5. Januar 2014)

kutte schrieb:


> user a***a
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wenn man worldwide shipping anbietet, hat man regelmäßig ausländische Bieter mit sehr wenigen Bewertungen


----------



## kutte (5. Januar 2014)

Matze010 schrieb:


> wenn man worldwide shipping anbietet, hat man regelmäßig ausländische Bieter mit sehr wenigen Bewertungen


 
die wenigen bewertungen stören mich gar nicht. ich werd misstrauisch, wenn ein käufer 100% angebotsaktivität bei einem anbieter hat und ungewöhnlich hohe erlöse erzielt werden.


----------



## Linseneintopf (5. Januar 2014)

GaryParker schrieb:


> was eine schachtel und etwas zubehör ausmacht......
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/NOS-Retro-Vintage-Kult-SPD-Pedalen-Shimano-Deore-XT-PD-M737-NEU-OVP-/121240314395?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrradteile_Komponenten&hash=item1c3a7c621b&nma=true&si=F9S0ZmnUal4xwNrNhaz4Yh8TFt4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> ...




und wenn ich dir jetzt sage das mir genau diese Schachtel für glaube 60 euro angeboten wurde und mir das zu teuer erschien... tja dumm gelaufen.... hätte ich se ma mitgenommen wa...


----------



## GaryParker (5. Januar 2014)

60-65€ ist der durchschnittliche kurs, aber mit ner 1 davor......
61€ hatte ich geboten. hättest du mal zugeschlagen.....

habe noch 3 NIB sätze liegen. die bleiben bei den preisen noch ne weile hier


----------



## Linseneintopf (5. Januar 2014)

na ja.. ich weiß manchmal nich ob das Ausreißer sind... pushen tut der Typ eher nicht.... der Markt ist manchmal etwas schräg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy1 (5. Januar 2014)

Für 60 täte ich die Nos-Dinger und NIB nicht verkloppen selbst wenn ich die verkaufen wollte.
Bei 100 mehr täte ich zwar schon überlegen aber nee, wenn man nur 1 Paar NIB hat.
Wollte mal eine XT-Gruppe NIB (oder wenigstens nahezu neuwertig) zusammenstellen - so wie es damals hätte im Regal eines Shops hätte liegen können.

Schlimm ist eher sich zu überlegen was der Verkäufer jetzt mit den Pedalen tun könnte - Stichwort "benutzen"


----------



## SCM (7. Januar 2014)

Manitou III für 367 Euro

http://www.ebay.de/itm/EASTON-ANSWE..._Fahrradteile_Komponenten&hash=item2a35c2cb07

Wie viele Pusher-Accounts hat der Mensch?


----------



## black-panther (14. Januar 2014)

Ist das normal?
128,- Euro für einen Litespeed TufNek ohne Zugführung mit Repro-Decal?
http://www.ebay.de/itm/LIGHT-SPEED-...HawZPI0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_175wt_1235


----------



## aal (14. Januar 2014)

Der Vorbau ist 120mm lang und hat etwas Steigung. Die Fahrer werden eben älter.


----------



## Ich-war-mal (14. Januar 2014)

Ja, völlig normal. Wie viel hat er vor 20 Jahren gekostet, DM 249 oder ÖS 1750 oder mehr? Warum sollte er jetzt billiger werden in dem Zustand? In keinem Hobby gibt es irgendwas geschenkt, wenn man es richtig betreibt. Im Gegenteil, oft sind die gesuchten Teile teurer, als man sie damals neu gekauft hat. Hatten wir aber alles auch schon mal hier diskutiert ;-)


----------



## black-panther (14. Januar 2014)

Na dann ist ja gut


----------



## DocChill (16. Januar 2014)

euphras schrieb:


> *Specialized Ground Control Reifen für 414 EUR*, das setzt Maßstäbe . Ich wollte es auch gerade hier reinstellen.


...dass letzte Gebot kam übrigens der Bike-Redakteur Henri Lesewitz (vgl. Bike 02/2014 im Extrateil!). Den Reifen hat er für sein 1990er Koga Miyata Ridge Runner (...ja, das Original-Rad, mit dem Greg "H-Ball" Herbold 1990 die erste MTB-WM in Durango gewann!) ersteigert!

Das Bike ist vor dem geschichtlichen Hintergrund sicher einmalig in Deutschland - ich würde es auch hüten wie den heiligen Gral !

Beste Grüße,
der Doc


----------



## euphras (16. Januar 2014)

DocChill schrieb:


> Das Bike ist vor dem geschichtlichen Hintergrund sicher einmalig in Deutschland - ich würde es auch *hüten wie den heiligen Gral* !
> 
> Beste Grüße,
> der Doc



Dann sag das mal dem Henry. Ich habe gesehen, wie das Teil in Königstein gefahren wurde. 

Für so was gibt es Repros........aber ich fange keine neue NOS-Entwertungsdiskussion mehr an... :tired:


----------



## Ich-war-mal (16. Januar 2014)

Patrick, 

Henri hat ja zwei Jahre nach einem dieser Reifen gesucht, wenn da nichts kommt, nimmt man auch nos. Es sollte ja zu 100% dem originalen Aufbau von Greg entsprechen, was jetzt der Fall ist. Da kann man die auch fahren, er hat ja einen in Reserve ;-) 

Grüße, 
Micha


----------



## Punkrocker (17. Januar 2014)

Und außerdem musste ich (der Henri) dem guten H-Ball hoch und heilig schwörem, die Karre ordentlich zu rocken. Sonst hätte er es mir gar nicht anvertraut. Und genau, Micha! Ich habe ja noch so ein Ding in Reserve, juhu!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocChill (17. Januar 2014)

Punkrocker schrieb:


> Und außerdem musste ich (der Henri) dem guten H-Ball hoch und heilig schwören, *die Karre ordentlich zu rocken*...



@Punkrocker
...Deinen Bericht in der aktuellen Bike (02/14) habe buchstäblich verschlungen! Bitte mehr von solchen Geschichten, sehr, sehr cool! Du hattest ja schon vor rund 2 Jahren von Deinem "Fang" berichtet (USA-Trip, ich glaube das stand im Frühjahr 2011 in der Bike...). Auch diese Berichterstattung hat mir damals richtig gut gefallen !!!

Ich finde es dagegen sehr, sehr schade, dass in der heutigen Bike kaum noch über Bikes "Made in USA/Canada" berichtet wird... dabei gibt es doch noch immer soooo viele interessante Hersteller dort drüben... z. B. Independent Farbrication (IF), Saratoga Frameworks, Rock Lobster Cycles - um nur einige zu nennen! Interessieren sich die Leute/Leser denn heute wirklich nur für Canyon, Bulls, Cube & andere?!

Ok, vielleicht sollte ich hierzu einen Thread aufmachen...

Beste Grüße,
der Doc (Bike-Leser seit Ausgabe 01/89!)


----------



## Punkrocker (17. Januar 2014)

Hi Doc, danke für die Blumen. Bezüglich Bike-Tests hat das hier an diesem Thread wohl tatsächlich nix zu suchen. Nur kurz: Die BIKE betreibt ja mit sehr, sehr viel Aufwand Meinungsforschung unter den Lesern. Die Heftmischung spiegelt da im Grunde nur die Ergebnisse wieder. Hin und wieder sind Manufaktur-Bikes ja im Heft. Wenn jetzt plötzlich x-verschiedene Leser mehr Stahlbike-Tests fordern würden, dann wären solche Tests auch im Heft. Aber man sieht ja schon am Beispiel von Fixie Inc., wie klein der Markt letztlich ist. 

So, und nun weiter mit krassen Auktionen.


----------



## dizzeerascal (18. Januar 2014)

Punkrocker schrieb:


> Aber man sieht ja schon am Beispiel von Fixie Inc., wie klein der Markt letztlich ist.



 macht ihr mal schön weiter mainstream, schon ok...


----------



## mauricer (19. Januar 2014)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/FAT-Chance-Sattelklemme-original-Yo-Eddy-retro-kult-/111255895177?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=1xIb0YO%2FIzJi2%2Flvi9wBlCUrbSk%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

wollte wohl jemand ganz dringend...


----------



## Triple F (19. Januar 2014)

Wohl eher zwei ;-) 

Gesendet von meinem SGP311 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DocChill (20. Januar 2014)

mauricer schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/FAT-Chance-Sattelklemme-original-Yo-Eddy-retro-kult-/111255895177?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=1xIb0YO%2FIzJi2%2Flvi9wBlCUrbSk%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> ...wollte wohl jemand ganz dringend...



Max wird sich wahnsinnig freuen... !


----------



## HOLZWURM (20. Januar 2014)

Hallo

ich finde es schon auffällig das dieser Verkäufer immer recht hohe bis extrem  Preise erzielt.
Der Höchstbietende wird ziemlich sicher nicht bezahlen. Der hackt auf allen guten Teilen rum und scheint sich dann wegzuducken. Auch kaufet er den WTB King, der jetzt wieder läuft

So ist eben EBAY

Glauben tue ich das alles nicht mehr. Ich finde es immer erstaunlich das diese Preise nur bei EBAY zustandekommen, sich aber mir im freien Markt ein völlig anderes Bild bietet.  Dort geht der Daumen immer nur nach unten

Danke

Holzwurm


----------



## kutte (20. Januar 2014)

HOLZWURM schrieb:


> Hallo
> ich finde es schon auffällig das dieser Verkäufer immer recht hohe bis extrem  Preise erzielt.
> Der Höchstbietende wird ziemlich sicher nicht bezahlen. Der hackt auf allen guten Teilen rum und scheint sich dann wegzuducken. Auch kaufet er den WTB King, der jetzt wieder läuft


 
sorry, ich raff's nicht, was du sagen willst....


----------



## Der Hofnarr (20. Januar 2014)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/4-Stuck-Spec..._Fahrradteile_Komponenten&hash=item3f2ecbe112

für 4 aluschrauben, gehts noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTGTGT94 (20. Januar 2014)

Was ist das denn???? 2000 Euronen für ein XTR Schaltwerk???

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Shimano-XTR-..._Fahrradteile_Komponenten&hash=item35cf7a1952


----------



## bertel (20. Januar 2014)

Manchmal ist es äusserst hilfreich auch die Fragen und Antworten zu lesen


----------



## GTGTGT94 (20. Januar 2014)

Asche auf mein Haupt  Leseschwäche (mit Attest)


----------



## u-break (20. Januar 2014)

nicht schlecht für gebrauchte daumies
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Schalthebel-...SUfei3K8Rt%2FP3MwvEpE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Radsatz (20. Januar 2014)

Ist doch schön für den Verkäufer
Die Gier setzt manchmal den Verstand aus


----------



## Nightstorm95 (25. Januar 2014)

DocChill schrieb:


> Max wird sich wahnsinnig freuen... !



... meine Frau ebenfalls. Damit gehts heute zum Spanier ... Tappas bis zum Abwinken.

Daniel, schööönes WE
Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-BEND (25. Januar 2014)

das dürfte ja eine schlemmerorgie vom feinsten werden..


----------



## DocChill (25. Januar 2014)

Nightstorm95 schrieb:


> ... meine Frau ebenfalls. Damit gehts heute zum Spanier... Tappas bis zum Abwinken.


Richtig so !!!


----------



## obi-wan-mtb (28. Januar 2014)

Dies muss mal mit Bild:




Ringle Zooka mit "splatter"

Glücklich zum gleichen Bieter:




Moby Splatter.
Beider für eine Fat Chance!


----------



## Brainman (30. Januar 2014)

Syncros Lenker:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/lenker-syncr...mxX%2B90oGUQ5PD3c4xK4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## mauricer (30. Januar 2014)

Ich würde mal frech behaupten, Titanlenker mit Syncros-Aufkleber. Gleichzeitig wäre ich nicht überrascht, wenn der bald wieder in der Bucht auftaucht....just a thought. Soviel gibt doch keiner für nen Lenker aus....


----------



## HOLZWURM (30. Januar 2014)

Hallo

Zu diesem Kurs würde ich meinen aber auch sofort verkaufen.

DAnke


----------



## Freefall79 (30. Januar 2014)

mauricer schrieb:


> Ich würde mal frech behaupten, Titanlenker mit Syncros-Aufkleber. Gleichzeitig wäre ich nicht überrascht, wenn der bald wieder in der Bucht auftaucht....just a thought. Soviel gibt doch keiner für nen Lenker aus....



Was mich da stutzig macht, ist, dass der unterlegene Bieter auf Platz 2 (20 Bewertungen) schon knapp 1 Tag nach Beginn der Auktion (Start bei 1€) sein Gebot von 353€ abgegeben hat. So bietet doch Keiner, der zwar bereit ist, viel zu zahlen, aber gleichzeitig den Artikel so günstig wie möglich haben möchte?!

Na ja, ist wohl nicht der richtige Thread zur Diskussion von Biet-Strategien, aber die Ansicht, dass da etwas faul sein könnte, die teile ich.

Cheers!


----------



## HOLZWURM (31. Januar 2014)

Hallo

So sehe ich das auch.
Der knallt auf Sachen rum ohne Sinn und Verstand.

Zum einen bietet ein EBAYER mit so wenig Bewertungen nicht in dieser Art zum anderen neigt dieser Typ wohl dazu wenn er schon einmal gewinnt nicht zu zahlen.

Für mich ist das ein alter Hase mit neuem account und vor allen Dingen eine absolute Knallcharge

Danke

Holzwurm


----------



## NatFlanders (31. Januar 2014)

immer diese Verschwörungstheorien


----------



## Linseneintopf (31. Januar 2014)

ALter Schwede... 700 Kracher und wir sind ja heute im Euro für ne Sattelstütze und nen ahead Vorbau...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## obi-wan-mtb (31. Januar 2014)

Wird MTB wie BMX...???




Cook Bros Handle bar....


----------



## Freefall79 (31. Januar 2014)

HOLZWURM schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> So sehe ich das auch.
> Der knallt auf Sachen rum ohne Sinn und Verstand.
> ...



Derselbe Bieter scheint sich mit dieser Strategie auch auf die Revos, die gerade durch die Bucht schwimmen, draufgesetzt zu haben.

Mal sehen, wie das ausgeht.

Gruß,
Thomas

PS: Verkäufer ist aber zumindest ein anderer Account als beim Syncros-Lenker.


----------



## HOLZWURM (1. Februar 2014)

Hallo

Da macht doch EBAY wieder richtig Spass.

So von einem Nuller Ebayer nach oben geschoben werden.

Schaun wir mal


----------



## S-BEND (3. Februar 2014)

ist jetzt nicht übertrieben teuer, jedoch für einen rahmen von cannondale schon recht ordentlich.
ist aber auch ein schöner, der das geld meiner meinung nach auch wert ist..

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Cannondale-Rahmen-m2000-Kult-Retro-Klein-tune-/221360100309?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&nma=true&si=dx%2BOJPaumlGeBABEt1tk%2FJqL%2Bw8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## classicbikelady (8. Februar 2014)

Na spinnen die jetzt total????
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=231149386353


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (10. Februar 2014)

Yup! 
Scheint ultraselten zu sein. Wer hat denn noch ne kette? 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Learoy (10. Februar 2014)

Hab noch mehrere. Alle bei eBay geschossen, keine für über 40€ meine ich mich zu erinnern. Der Preis da ist völlig ab der Norm.


----------



## insanerider (10. Februar 2014)

obi-wan-mtb schrieb:


> Wird MTB wie BMX...???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 So einen hätte ich gern noch für mein Stars´n Stripes A-HA...gern aber einen Nachbau!


----------



## classicbikelady (10. Februar 2014)

Learoy schrieb:


> Hab noch mehrere. Alle bei eBay geschossen, keine für über 40€ meine ich mich zu erinnern. Der Preis da ist völlig ab der Norm.


willst du eine loswerden?
bräuchte noch eine für nen aufbau.
grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Linseneintopf (12. Februar 2014)

will nicht vorgreifen, aber hier bahnt sich was an....  20cm Gummihülle für einen Fahrradlenker ....


http://www.ebay.de/itm/231152382403?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## HOLZWURM (12. Februar 2014)

Hallo

Der Idiot macht wieder das Rennen von vorne


----------



## Linseneintopf (12. Februar 2014)

noch son Knaller... würde ich für nen vernünftigen Preis nehmen... wo habe die Leute diese Preise her???

http://www.ebay.de/itm/TREK-2300-Pr...Radsport_Fahrrad_Anhänger&hash=item4d18c0efda


----------



## hendr1k (12. Februar 2014)

Naja, das sind Phantasiepreise, hier gehts ja eigentlich nur um tatsächlich erzielte Preise, also beendete Auktionen.


----------



## Deleted 30552 (12. Februar 2014)

und ist nen Händler. Der muß Steuern abführen und Gewährleistung geben.


----------



## Ianus (12. Februar 2014)

Matze010 schrieb:


> und ist nen Händler. Der muß Steuern abführen und Gewährleistung geben.



Das soll er mal schön machen  1100€ mit 'ner  RX 100


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Linseneintopf (12. Februar 2014)

wenn er es zu einem vernünftigen Preis anbieten würde wären die Steuern auch geringer... und wie man für sowas die Gewährleistung umgeht als Händler dürfte bekannt sein...


----------



## Radsatz (13. Februar 2014)

die Schluchtenk..... haben das bestreben die Krauts auszunehmen


----------



## black-panther (13. Februar 2014)

Wieder passend: erst denken, dann posten


----------



## DavidN (16. Februar 2014)

130 Euro für 'n paar Lenkergriffe.   - Dafür kaufe ich ganze Fahrräder.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/231152382403


----------



## Hagelsturm (16. Februar 2014)

wäre vielleicht günstiger wenn man die einfliegt


----------



## Spezi66 (16. Februar 2014)

DavidN schrieb:


> 130 Euro für 'n paar Lenkergriffe.   - Dafür kaufe ich ganze Fahrräder.
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/231152382403



Der Verkäufer hatte gestern noch mehr Glück

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Shimano-XTR-...4ImiRnVO%2BrX83iWmxlA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Linseneintopf (16. Februar 2014)

Linseneintopf schrieb:


> will nicht vorgreifen, aber hier bahnt sich was an....  20cm Gummihülle für einen Fahrradlenker ....
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/231152382403?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649




alter... hatte ja was vermutet... aber das sprengt jetzt echt den Rahmen... alle Wetter...

hier geht auch wieder was....

http://www.ebay.de/itm/321319821381?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## hendr1k (16. Februar 2014)

Das ist ja nicht mal der echte John, nur sein Cousin ..


----------



## Ianus (16. Februar 2014)

Wenn jetzt die Bike anfängt, in ihren Heften die alten Zeiten wieder aufleben zu lassen und das Jungvolk zunehmend Gefallen an der Materie findet werdet Ihr Euch noch umgucken, wo die Preise hingehen werden.....


----------



## mr.bibendum (16. Februar 2014)

Klarer Fall von Shill bidding (Freunde / Verwandte / Bekannte hochbieten lassen...)

Klick mal auf "Gebotsübersicht" und dann auf den Namen vom Höchstbieter. Dann siehst du welcher Prozentsatz von Geboten bei diesem Verkäufer abgegeben wurden ...

Gebotsaktivität (%) bei diesem Verkäufer: 66 %  (sic!)

So kann man mitunter recht gut fiktive von realen Preisbildungsprozessen unterscheiden...



Linseneintopf schrieb:


> alter... hatte ja was vermutet... aber das sprengt jetzt echt den Rahmen... alle Wetter...
> 
> hier geht auch wieder was....
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/321319821381?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HOLZWURM (16. Februar 2014)

Hallo

Es wird noch soweit kommen das ein XTR 900 Umwerfer für 250€ als günstig eingestuft wird.

Interessant ist das das nach oben völlig offen erscheint. 

Ich glaube das trotzdem alles nicht, auch weil ich VK aus Holland einmal persönlich erleben durfte.

Und das war alles andere als seriös.

Erstellte mir damals eine Rechnung, und bei der Kontrolle   Zuhause stellte ich dann fest das  seine Adresse komplett fehlte.

Das Rad war aber 1A- Backfire Adroit mit der Rahmennummer 00001

Danke

Holzwurm


----------



## Brainman (16. Februar 2014)

Spezi66 schrieb:


> Der Verkäufer hatte gestern noch mehr Glück
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Shimano-XTR-M900-front-derailleur-NOS-NIB-Yeti-Klein-Fat-Chance-/231152395202?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&nma=true&si=vQmvpGGy4ImiRnVO%2BrX83iWmxlA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Ich Trottel    
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/279907-shimano-xtr-m-900-28-6-down-pull


----------



## obi-wan-mtb (16. Februar 2014)

Brainman schrieb:


> Ich Trottel
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/279907-shimano-xtr-m-900-28-6-down-pull


34.9 ist kein 28.6 .... !!!

Und ach, ich habe zwei in 34.9 verkauft fuer 60 euro....


----------



## Deleted 30552 (16. Februar 2014)

obi-wan-mtb schrieb:


> 34.9 ist kein 28.6 .... !!!
> 
> Und ach, ich habe zwei in 34.9 verkauft fuer 60 euro....



34.9 > vielleicht von Klein Fahrern/Eigentümern/Anlegern


----------



## Ianus (17. Februar 2014)

Matze010 schrieb:


> 34.9 > vielleicht von Klein Fahrern/Eigentümern/Anlegern



Na logo.... wobei ich für mein als neuwertiges ausgewiesenes Reserve-Exemplar (was mir vollkommen ausreicht, man sieht nur mit Lupe ein paar wenige Benutzungsspuren an den Leitblechen) etwas um die 45€ in der Bucht letztes Jahr ausgegeben habe. NOS/NIB ist für mich nur ein Geldgrab, ich kann damit nix anfangen.


----------



## Hagelsturm (28. Februar 2014)

DavidN schrieb:


> 130 Euro für 'n paar Lenkergriffe.   - Dafür kaufe ich ganze Fahrräder.
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/231152382403



tja..das war wohl fake..denn hier sind se wieder drin


----------



## gtbiker (28. Februar 2014)

Und wieder der 1**9er Freund dabei


----------



## wtb_rider (28. Februar 2014)

die hab ich doch auch noch irgendwo rumliegen


----------



## Mr.Noog (28. Februar 2014)

ich habe meinen XTR 28.6 Umwerfer downpull vor 4 Wochen für 29€ ersteigert…und der sieht aus wie neu 


…dafür habe ich aber dieses Trikot mit Gold aufgewogen. Aber damals als es das neu gab, war ich armer Student und heute habe ich es mir gegönnt…..hätte nie gedacht, das nochmal neuwertig irgendwo zu finden
Syncros_1_v.JPG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ianus (28. Februar 2014)

Die  28,6-Versionen werden einem auch hinterhergeschmissen, habe so ein Teil auch noch in NIB. Wobei sich in der Box auch noch ein entsprechender Record OR an den 900er kuschelt... habe einfach keinen Platz, da muss man sich die warmen Ecken einfach teilen .

31,8 oder 34,9 sind einfach seltener, trotzdem brauch man bei diesen Versionen nicht die Bodenhaftung verlieren .


----------



## S-BEND (1. März 2014)

in sachen campafelgen wohl ein neuer spitzenwert.
die gebotsübersicht sieht allerdings seltsam aus..

2xNOS NEUE Campagnolo Stheno MTB 26" Felgen 32-L für 143,88 euro plus 8,90 euro versand 


http://www.ebay.de/itm/2xNOS-NEUE-Campagnolo-Stheno-MTB-26-Felgen-32-L-fuer-Fat-Chance-Klein-YETI-IBIS-/201040804615?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&nma=true&si=dx%2BOJPaumlGeBABEt1tk%2FJqL%2Bw8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## mauricer (1. März 2014)

Der Typ scheint ein Campa-Lager zu haben. Hat in letzter Zeit viel rausgehauen, aber zu dem Preis??? Da muss ja jemand sehr scharf drauf gewesen sein.


----------



## Linseneintopf (2. März 2014)

der haut in der Tat so einiges raus allgemein an schönen Teilen... habe auch nen Satz Felgen gekauft.... schöne Teile... aber der Preis ist wirkich etwas heftig wenn man mal bedenkt was der LRS dann mit Naben und einspeichen kostet...


----------



## Linseneintopf (2. März 2014)

mal wieder 1°°°°9 mit am Start... fürn Standartvorbau ohne noodle auch ganz schön deftig...


----------



## Linseneintopf (2. März 2014)

mal wieder 1°°°°9 mit am Start... fürn Standartvorbau ohne noodle auch ganz schön deftig...

http://www.ebay.de/itm/331133694350?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laromas (4. März 2014)

die Shifter sind aber auch massiv!
http://www.ebay.de/itm/White-Indust..._Fahrradteile_Komponenten&hash=item35d2767832


----------



## Spezi66 (4. März 2014)

laromas schrieb:


> die Shifter sind aber auch massiv!
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/White-Indust..._Fahrradteile_Komponenten&hash=item35d2767832




.......dazu die passenden Bremshebel

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Vintage-Brak...ehEb3ief3l6%2BAUlDW0Q%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Radsatz (7. März 2014)

Ich gebe mal einen kommentar ab
Ebay Auktion Artikel # 251465496872


----------



## Mr.Noog (7. März 2014)

…also die 7450 für 9 Fahrräder ist ja besser als 1500 für paar Bremshebel. Ich sollte anfangen Retroteile zu fälschen, wenn das so weiter geht.


----------



## Linseneintopf (7. März 2014)

Mr.Noog schrieb:


> …also die 7450 für 9 Fahrräder ist ja besser als 1500 für paar Bremshebel. Ich sollte anfangen Retroteile zu fälschen, wenn das so weiter geht.




habe ich auch schon überlegt... der Bedarf an Kurbeln etc ist doch da... als wer ne vernünftige Fräse hat...


----------



## Spezi66 (7. März 2014)

Mr.Noog schrieb:


> …also die 7450 für 9 Fahrräder ist ja besser als 1500 für paar Bremshebel. Ich sollte anfangen Retroteile zu fälschen, wenn das so weiter geht.



oder 11490,- für 10

http://www.ebay.de/itm/NEWS-Retro-K...Radsport_Fahrrad_Anhänger&hash=item3a8b1b9db0


----------



## Brainman (9. März 2014)

M900 Schaltwerk

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Shimano-RD-M...mxX%2B90oGUQ5PD3c4xK4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## EWRB2 (9. März 2014)

komischerweise schon wieder der 1.....9 mit dabei und sogar gewinner - entweder der bedient nen ganzen vk-kreis oder es ist einer dem der preis egal scheint



Brainman schrieb:


> M900 Schaltwerk
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Shimano-RD-M-910-XTR-Schaltwerk-NEU-Retro-Vintage-Ringle-/171250981662?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&nma=true&si=WZXb9G7HmxX%2B90oGUQ5PD3c4xK4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## black-panther (9. März 2014)

Die Gatorblade für 656 Euro ist auch nicht übel...


----------



## uschibert (10. März 2014)

Wenn ich also mal eine Gatorblade verkaufen will, dann also nach einem kurzen Winter Anfang März!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (10. März 2014)

Winter? Wie, der Winter war schon?


----------



## whiskeytown (10. März 2014)

Kann mir bitte jemand das 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/65-Cook-Bros...089560840?pt=US_Cranksets&hash=item2c7dd34d08
erklären.


----------



## Radsatz (10. März 2014)

Bei sex und gier setzt eben der Verstand aus


----------



## Thias (10. März 2014)

Vielleicht ist das ja so eine Art Versicherungsbetrugsmasche? Das wurde ein altes Rad gestohlen. Und der Gutachter ermittelt den Wert per Beobachtung von Ebayauktionen?


----------



## Deleted 30552 (11. März 2014)

whiskeytown schrieb:


> Kann mir bitte jemand das
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/65-Cook-Bros...089560840?pt=US_Cranksets&hash=item2c7dd34d08
> erklären.



der Badbushido hat sich für ebay.com statt ebay.de/ ebay.ch entschieden

(Badbushido ist auch hier unterwegs. Bitte nicht immer Betrug unterstellen!)


----------



## Thias (11. März 2014)

Aber sind diese Teile echt so viel wert?? Über 1000 Euro für ne Kurbel?


----------



## Spezi66 (11. März 2014)

Thias schrieb:


> Aber sind diese Teile echt so viel wert?? Über 1000 Euro für ne Kurbel?



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/cook-bros-dog-bones.687572/


----------



## Thias (11. März 2014)

Mmmkay! Ich nehme alles zurück. 
Trotzdem ist das verrückt.


----------



## andy1 (11. März 2014)

für so ne blöde Cooks?
ist die wirklich aus 1980? 
an 181mm Länge kanns eigentlich nicht liegen dass die so hoch gegangen ist.

Eigentlich brauch ich meine auch nicht mehr unbedingt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (11. März 2014)

aus den 1980er Jahren.


----------



## Deleted 30552 (11. März 2014)

... und paßt an alte BMX-Bikes

(hab vorhin auch gedacht, daß für meine Kurbeln ein Urlaub rausspringen könnte)


----------



## andy1 (11. März 2014)

aber ist doch ne Triple-Cooks und keine für BMX


----------



## Deleted 30552 (11. März 2014)

ok, stimmt auch wieder


----------



## DavidN (31. März 2014)

DavidN schrieb:


> 130 Euro für 'n paar Lenkergriffe.   - Dafür kaufe ich ganze Fahrräder.
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/231152382403



Und so sieht's dann aus, wenn er seine Auktion nicht pusht ...

50€ Startpreis - Und keine Gebote.


----------



## Deleted 30552 (31. März 2014)

DavidN schrieb:


> Und so sieht's dann aus, wenn er seine Auktion nicht pusht ...



ein wenig mehr Zurückhaltung wäre angebracht!

Man sollte nicht jeden Verkäufer, der einen guten Preis erzielt hat, als Betrüger hinstellen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DavidN (31. März 2014)

Ja, hast natürlich Recht.
Ist sicherlich ein ganz unbescholtener ...


----------



## Stadtkind (4. April 2014)

Hat wohl wer übersehen dass er 140€! Versand von Italien verlangt (= 490€). Oder es war ein Ami. Mir war die Sache zu unsicher, er meinte für die EU wäre der Versand vielleicht niedriger. Total arg was die Italiener momentan für Versandkosten verlangen.

http://www.ebay.at/itm/CINELLI-THE-MACHINE/201059906773?_trksid=p5197.m1992&_trkparms=aid=111000&algo=REC.CURRENT&ao=1&asc=14&meid=5959516781195881260&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=4&rkt=10&sd=191091546649&clkid=5959517407863143355&_qi=RTM1685972

Cinelli The Machine


----------



## neverisforever (4. April 2014)

Is aber echt n schniekes Teil... Aber das mit dem Versand ist echt happich...


----------



## obi-wan-mtb (6. April 2014)

Hmmmm... Viel geld fü schöne Teile:


----------



## MacB (21. April 2014)

muss es gerade der sein, der mir noch fehlt ???   

nen paar Seiten Papier


----------



## Hellspawn (21. April 2014)

Die Arch Supreme und die Precission Teile überraschen mich im Preis nicht unbedingt.


----------



## Stadtkind (22. April 2014)

Hauptsache es klitzert und funkelt wie in der Spielwarenabteilung.

Eigentlich sind die Arch Supreme auch hässlich wenn man es sich genauer anschaut.


----------



## Brainman (27. April 2014)

Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Syncros-Cran...mxX%2B90oGUQ5PD3c4xK4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Ist ja nicht so das es keine Kurbelschrauben zu kaufen gibt


----------



## onza98 (27. April 2014)

Rekordverdächter Preis: 93er Scott Racing Comp mit LX Ausstattung 
Würde mich mal interessieren, ob der Preis tatsächlich bezahlt wird....das Bike ist hier aus dem Forum...

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Scott-Racing...JcOd4KN3SBDaLRmtd4ZyQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Gruß onza98


----------



## Deleted 30552 (27. April 2014)

schönes Bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (27. April 2014)

Oha...
FTW Stem € 299,-
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Yeti-FTW-Vor...asj4p5jEYm7rDirvjrU74%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## opi13 (27. April 2014)

das hier ist schon wirklich an der Grenze des Guten  

http://www.ebay.de/itm/151280205339?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
http://www.ebay.de/itm/NOS-Cook-Bro...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## HOLZWURM (27. April 2014)

Hllo

Und ich dachte Schweizer seien nicht unseriös.


----------



## Brainman (27. April 2014)

opi13 schrieb:


> das hier ist schon wirklich an der Grenze des Guten
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/151280205339?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/NOS-Cook-Bros-RSR-Kult-Kurbel-175mm-schwarz-Yeti-Klein-Fat-Chance-/151281916205?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrradteile_Komponenten&hash=item23391ad92d&nma=true&si=JR58NszCb7zZuIsVB5T40EZ9PvQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



Das ist schon reichlich übertrieben



HOLZWURM schrieb:


> Hllo
> 
> Und ich dachte Schweizer seien nicht unseriös.



Warum ist der Anbieter unseriös ? Was hat er mit den erzielten Preisen zu tun ?


----------



## HOLZWURM (28. April 2014)

Hallo

Wenn man das nicht erkennt so sollte man sich nicht in den EBAY Dschungel begeben


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (28. April 2014)

opi13 schrieb:


> das hier ist schon wirklich an der Grenze des Guten
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/151280205339?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/NOS-Cook-Bros-RSR-Kult-Kurbel-175mm-schwarz-Yeti-Klein-Fat-Chance-/151281916205?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrradteile_Komponenten&hash=item23391ad92d&nma=true&si=JR58NszCb7zZuIsVB5T40EZ9PvQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557




Ich habe auch eins in besserem Zustand abzugeben - sagen wir 150 €, Ok ?


----------



## SCM (28. April 2014)

onza98 schrieb:


> Rekordverdächter Preis: 93er Scott Racing Comp mit LX Ausstattung
> Würde mich mal interessieren, ob der Preis tatsächlich bezahlt wird....das Bike ist hier aus dem Forum...
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Scott-Racing-Comp-Mountainbike-1993-retro-kult-XTR-XT-LX-DEORE-STX-Uiuiui-/321385056836?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=pC9CrNJcOd4KN3SBDaLRmtd4ZyQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> ...



Finde ich für das Bike völlig ok.


----------



## black-panther (28. April 2014)

HOLZWURM schrieb:


> Hallo
> Wenn man das nicht erkennt so sollte man sich nicht in den EBAY Dschungel begeben


 
Also ich sehe da jetzt auch nicht unbedingt was.
Gut, in beiden Auktionen bietet jemand stückchenweise nach oben. Sind aber 2 verschiedene Bieter.
Und die sind aber nicht die einzigen, die das so machen. Ich selbst mach' das manchmal auch so.
Noch dazu sind deren Endgebote dann immernoch deutlich unter dem schließlichen Gewinn-Gebot.

Wenn du etwas anderes meinst: explain, please.

Danke & Grüße
Chris


----------



## IHateRain (5. Mai 2014)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/YETI-ULTIMAT...z8%2Fwnxw6kr9JtZ8LZj8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Den wollte wohl jemand haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainman (5. Juni 2014)

Auch wenn es hier eigentlich um *verkaufte* Artikel geht, wollte ich euch diese Anzeige nicht vorenthalten.
Vielleicht hat ja jemand Interesse  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=111373001902&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:3160


----------



## KIV (5. Juni 2014)

Brainman schrieb:


> Auch wenn es hier eigentlich um *verkaufte* Artikel geht, wollte ich euch diese Anzeige nicht vorenthalten.
> Vielleicht hat ja jemand Interesse
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=111373001902&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:3160


Knaller..!
Ich habe schon zwei SKS-Kartuschen von ca. 2004 hier rumliegen, die werde ich jetzt auch einlagern...


----------



## Radsatz (5. Juni 2014)

KIV schrieb:


> Knaller..!
> Ich habe schon zwei SKS-Kartuschen von ca. 2004 hier rumliegen, die werde ich jetzt auch einlagern...




Alles kalter Kaffee hab noch ne Druckluftflasche aus 1988 da sind noch 80 ATÜ drauf


----------



## Stadtkind (5. Juni 2014)

Ich finde die Idee fast poetisch. Luft aus den 80ern hätte ich gern mal eingeatmet. Obwohl, wie ist das eigentlich chemisch? Atmen wir Luft die ein Neandertaler ausgeatmet hat ein? Hat Luft ein Ablaufdatum? Keine Ahnung. Ist wohl so eine richtig schwierige Kinderfrage.


----------



## Radsatz (5. Juni 2014)

Stadtkind schrieb:


> Ich finde die Idee fast poetisch. Luft aus den 80ern hätte ich gern mal eingeatmet. Obwohl, wie ist das eigentlich chemisch? Atmen wir Luft aus der Steinzeit ein, hat Luft ein Ablaufdatum. Keine Ahnung. Ist wohl so eine richtig schwierige Kinderfrage.



na ja in den 80zigern war die Luft besser,da weniger Autos,ich werde mal ne Tüte aus der grauen Flasche  abfüllen und eine Geruchsprobe machen.werde dann berichten
früher konnten Turis in Berlin ne Konservendose " Berliner Luft " als Erinnerung kaufen


----------



## Klein-Holgi (5. Juni 2014)

na dann fahr mal heute hinter nem Auto aus den 80gern her...genau so hats früher überall gestunken...  Aber die Auktion ist klasse Da hat sich einer richtig Mühe gemacht alle mal den Spiegel vorzuhalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radsatz (5. Juni 2014)

Also an die O...heimer schickt mir die Reifen und ihr bekommt NIB/NOS Luft aus den 80zigern ,ach ja ohne Kosten nur Portofrei anliefern

Bitte nicht ernst nehmen


----------



## Deleted 30552 (5. Juni 2014)

das ganze ist wohl eher eine sarkastische Anspielung zu sehen

über seiner Meinung nach zu hohen Preise für Retro-Teile


----------



## Stadtkind (5. Juni 2014)

Matze010 schrieb:


> das ganze ist wohl eher eine sarkastische Anspielung zu sehen
> 
> über seiner Meinung nach zu hohen Preise für Retro-Teile



schon klar


----------



## euphras (5. Juni 2014)

Und nochwas, Jungs; in den kleinen SKS (oder sonstige) Kartuschen ist keine Luft, sondern CO2 (Kohlendioxyd).

@Stadtkind : Ist eine sehr schöne Frage. Chemisch gesehen sind die drei Hauptkomponenten Stickstoff, Sauerstoff und Kohlendioxyd im ständigen Turnover. Stickstoff ist Teil des Stickstoffkreislaufes und wird von stickstofffixierenden Bakterien ("Wurzelknöllchenbakterien") in Form von Nitraten festgelegt und den Pflanzen zur Verfügung gestellt. Sauerstoff wird zusammen mit Kohlenhydraten von Tieren in den Mitochondrien chemisch "verbrannt" (oxydiert) und das Endprodukt Kohlendioxyd ausgeatmet. Das nehmen wiederum die Pflanzen im Zuge der Photosynthese auf und legen es als Kohlenhydrate ("Zucker") fest. Die Atome sind also im ständigem Kreislauf und  die Luft stellt einen riesigen Reservepool dar. Also jedes Molekül O2, CO2, N2 war schon mal Teil eines Tieres, einer Pflanze, eines Bakteriums - und das warscheinlich schon so häufig, daß man, wenn man die Übergänge von einer Form zur nächsten zählt, eine Zahl mit ziemlich vielen Nullen bekommt. Ich hoffe, das war verständlich.


----------



## KIV (5. Juni 2014)

Jaaaahaaa..!
Trotzdem is die Anzeige witzig.


Erklär doch bitte noch eben die Verdauung von Cellulose im Pansen der Kuh.
Achja, und die Glukoneogenese und der Zitronensäure-Zyklus wären auch noch hilfreich.


----------



## Stadtkind (5. Juni 2014)

euphras schrieb:


> Also jedes Molekül O2, CO2, N2 war schon mal Teil eines Tieres, einer Pflanze, eines Bakteriums - und das warscheinlich schon so häufig, daß man, wenn man die Übergänge von einer Form zur nächsten zählt, eine Zahl mit ziemlich vielen Nullen bekommt.



Aber die Frage ist doch, wie lange machen die Moleküle das mit? Ab welchem Zeitpunkt sind alle O2, CO2, N2 vollständig erneuert und keine "Erinnerung" mehr drinnen. Es wird doch auch in der Chemie keine unendlichen Existenzspannen geben. ODer doch? 



KIV schrieb:


> Jaaaahaaa..!



ist doch egal, haben wir halt kurz mal das Fernsehprogramm gewechselt


----------



## KIV (5. Juni 2014)

Ich kann mir auch durchaus vorstellen, dass sich in irgendeiner Ritze in den Tiefen des Atlantischen Ozeans ein H2Oechen versteckt hat. Dieses hat sich möglicherweise erfolgreich gegen jegliche Verdampfung, Verstoffwechselung oder was auch immer gewehrt und war an Ab- oder Aufbauprozessen immer nur, wenn überhaupt, als Lösungsmittel beteiligt.
Dieses "Ur-Wasser" müsste man mal finden und in der Bucht verticken...
Meine Familie hätte über Generationen in ferne Zukunft ausgesorgt..!


----------



## Filosofem (6. Juni 2014)

KIV schrieb:


> Ich kann mir auch durchaus vorstellen, dass sich in irgendeiner Ritze in den Tiefen des Atlantischen Ozeans ein H2Oechen versteckt hat.



Selbst das käme irgendwo her, wenn man nicht gerade an die biblische Schöpfung glaubt.


----------



## IHateRain (18. Juni 2014)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/141322495313?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

...and still running


----------



## mauricer (18. Juni 2014)

Micha,

alte, wertige BMX-Teile spielen in einer anderen Liga-

VG

Moritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IHateRain (18. Juni 2014)

Is klar, Moritz. Trotzdem krass für eine Kurbel...


----------



## Oliver30 (18. Juni 2014)

Und es sind noch 6 Tage


----------



## noka78 (18. Juni 2014)

and it's time for a white flite

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Flite-Selle-..._Fahrradteile_Komponenten&hash=item3ce2d64cbf


----------



## synlos (18. Juni 2014)

Wie wars das doch gleich mit den BMX-Griffen in NOS? 440€?!


----------



## Klein-Holgi (18. Juni 2014)

Für fast soviel gehen die alten Oakley regelmäßig weg...300 Dollar ist da normal:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Old-School-...293?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item461f94c575

Das dauert noch, bis die Instinct Grips soviel kosten 

BMX ist ne Welt für sich...auch Sattel ...da ist der weiße Flite ein Schnapp dagegen:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NOS-WHITE-O...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

...und ja: Die Sachen wurden alle verkauft


----------



## Brainman (18. Juni 2014)

und das für sone olle Plastikschale


----------



## IHateRain (2. Juli 2014)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Cook-Bros-BMX-Pedals-/261519423925?_trksid=p2054897.l4275

Ja, ganz andere Liga...


----------



## Brainman (2. Juli 2014)

IHateRain schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Cook-Bros-BMX-Pedals-/261519423925?_trksid=p2054897.l4275
> 
> Ja, ganz andere Liga...



Habe ich auch auf dem Schirm. Mal schauen ob da noch was kommt.


----------



## Brainman (7. Juli 2014)

Hat tatsächlich noch zugelegt 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Cook-Bros-BM...mxX%2B90oGUQ5PD3c4xK4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oppaunke (18. Juli 2014)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/231280132848

verrückte Welt da draußen...


----------



## euphras (18. Juli 2014)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Für fast soviel gehen die alten Oakley regelmäßig weg...300 Dollar ist da normal:



Meine persönliche Theorie, warum die BMX Teile so exorbitant auf einem höheren Niveau liegen als die MTB Teile: Der BMX hype war in den 70ern (Stichwort Kinofilm E.T.), der MTB hype in den späten Achtzigern und frühen Neunzigern. Die, die in den Siebzigern pubertierten, sind heute 50+ und damit finanziell potenter als die MTB-Jünger, die heute in den mittleren Dreissigern bis Vierzigern sind. Mit 55 sind einem die Jugendträume eben ein bischen mehr wert, als mit 35 oder 45.


----------



## Seven-Eleven (20. Juli 2014)

Bisheriger Preisrekord für Paul Powerglide:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Paul-Compon...87?pt=US_Derailleurs_Rear&hash=item417d5122e3


----------



## obi-wan-mtb (20. Juli 2014)

Seven-Eleven schrieb:


> Bisheriger Preisrekord für Paul Powerglide:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Paul-Compon...87?pt=US_Derailleurs_Rear&hash=item417d5122e3



Nicht verkauft.......!


----------



## newsboy (20. Juli 2014)

euphras schrieb:


> Meine persönliche Theorie, warum die BMX Teile so exorbitant auf einem höheren Niveau liegen als die MTB Teile: Der BMX hype war in den 70ern (Stichwort Kinofilm E.T.), der MTB hype in den späten Achtzigern und frühen Neunzigern. Die, die in den Siebzigern pubertierten, sind heute 50+ und damit finanziell potenter als die MTB-Jünger, die heute in den mittleren Dreissigern bis Vierzigern sind. Mit 55 sind einem die Jugendträume eben ein bischen mehr wert, als mit 35 oder 45.


e.t. war aber 1982  sonst hat's schon was...


----------



## Marix (4. August 2014)

Was ist denn hier passiert???

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Retro-Shiman...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

lg Mario


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HOLZWURM (4. August 2014)

Hallo

Dieser Verkäufer erreicht immer recht hohe Preise.

Wie er das wohl hinbekommt????

Danke

Holzwurm


----------



## Marix (4. August 2014)

Im Vergleich zu den anderen Auktionen ist das schon exorbitant.


----------



## Yetis (4. August 2014)

Schon lustig, diese Mutmaßungen....


----------



## colonia4711 (4. August 2014)

Da muss man sich ja nur die Gebotsaktivität der Höchstbietenden bei diesem Verkäufer ansehen und weiß was los is.....
Das hat nichts mit Mutmaßungen zu tun.... Frag mich nur was sowas soll...!?


----------



## Yetis (4. August 2014)

Genau...


----------



## DEAN48 (22. August 2014)

Noch keiner geboten? 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/THE-GOLD-BIK...sa-Surly-/161400109588?_trksid=p2054897.l4275

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Linseneintopf (22. August 2014)

also das is ja mit Abstand der größte Scheiß den ich je gesehen habe... ehrlich mal jetzt


----------



## aspreti (23. August 2014)

Linseneintopf schrieb:


> also das is ja mit Abstand der größte Scheiß den ich je gesehen habe... ehrlich mal jetzt


Nicht nur das Bike , auch der Nutznießer Happiness Foundation International


----------



## aal (9. September 2014)

REAL Bremshebel für 138 Euro

http://www.ebay.de/itm/REAL-X-LEVER...2SFYcAGMmYCHg61E1NI1k%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## GaryParker (14. September 2014)

immer wieder erstaunlich, welche hohen preise bei diesem VK erzielt werden.....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/161415794218?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onza98 (14. September 2014)

LRS!?? 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Laufradsatz-...3GrB4n3MzsCcgY69UmnEM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

altes MTB....
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Rocky-Mounta...3GrB4n3MzsCcgY69UmnEM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


Gruß onza98


----------



## Dynatechrider (14. September 2014)

Finde den Preis für das RM Fusion in Ordnung, wenn man sich anschaut was  man an neuen Bikes zu diesem Preis bekommt würde ich es sogar als Schnäppchen bezeichnen, zumal der Zustand recht gepflegt scheint. Hinzu kommt noch, das der Hersteller ja auch einen gewissen Kultstatus hat.

Nur wenn etwas alt ist braucht es ja nicht verschenkt zu werden.

Beste Güße


----------



## Brainman (14. September 2014)

Dynatechrider schrieb:


> Finde den Preis für das RM Fusion in Ordnung, wenn man sich anschaut was  man an neuen Bikes zu diesem Preis bekommt würde ich es sogar als Schnäppchen bezeichnen, zumal der Zustand recht gepflegt scheint. Hinzu kommt noch, das der Hersteller ja auch einen gewissen Kultstatus hat.
> 
> Nur wenn etwas alt ist braucht es ja nicht verschenkt zu werden.
> 
> Beste Güße



Sehe ich auch so. Der Preis für das Rocky geht völlig in Ordnung.


----------



## onza98 (15. September 2014)

Brainman schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so. Der Preis für das Rocky geht völlig in Ordnung.


Ich sehe viele verrostete Teile und ein komisches Hinterrad mit Schraubachse...vor ein paar Wochen musste ein 93er Hammer in viel besseren Zustand lange auf einen Käufer warten...zum Sofortkaufpreis von 250 Euro wollte es niemand haben....


----------



## Deleted 30552 (15. September 2014)

Wenn das dein Rocky Mountain Bike wäre ...

Würdest du es für 100 Euro hergeben?


----------



## Brainman (15. September 2014)

onza98 schrieb:


> Ich sehe viele verrostete Teile und ein komisches Hinterrad mit Schraubachse...vor ein paar Wochen musste ein 93er Hammer in viel besseren Zustand lange auf einen Käufer warten...zum Sofortkaufpreis von 250 Euro wollte es niemand haben....



Das einzig verrostete was ich sehe ist der Vorbau und der fordere Bremszug.
Ansonsten sehe ich ein zwar älteres aber brauchbares Rad mit einem Stahlrahmen der sicher nochmal 25 Jahre hält.
Warum das Hammer keiner gekauft hat weiß ich nicht aber ansonsten Funktioniert das, wie alles, nach dem Prinzip "Angebot und Nachfrage"
Warum zahlen Klein Fans 2000-3000 € für einen 20 Jahre alten ALU Rahmen ??


----------



## SCM (16. September 2014)

Brainman schrieb:


> Warum zahlen Klein Fans 2000-3000 € für einen 20 Jahre alten ALU Rahmen ??



Die korrekte Frage wäre wohl: Warum nicht? Ob das jetzt viel oder wenig Geld ist, ist ja relativ.

...ich habe schon verstanden, dass das eine rethorische Frage war und will hier keine Diskussion starten.


----------



## Hellspawn (16. September 2014)

Der LRS geht wegen der Felgen auch völlig in Ordnung, finde ich. Billig ist das natürlich nicht, aber gerade noch im Rahmen, finde ich.


----------



## onza98 (16. September 2014)

Hellspawn schrieb:


> Der LRS geht wegen der Felgen auch völlig in Ordnung, finde ich. Billig ist das natürlich nicht, aber gerade noch im Rahmen, finde ich.


Was ist denn an den Felgen so toll? Ich habe 2 NOS Sätze hier rumliegen. Deshalb wundert mich auch der Preis vom LRS. 80-100 Euro hätte ich für einen gebrauchten XT-LRS geschätzt. 

Gruß onza98


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainman (16. September 2014)

onza98 schrieb:


> Was ist denn an den Felgen so toll? Ich habe 2 NOS Sätze hier rumliegen. Deshalb wundert mich auch der Preis vom LRS. 80-100 Euro hätte ich für einen gebrauchten XT-LRS geschätzt.
> 
> Gruß onza98



Sehe ich auch so. Wenn es die Ceramic Felge wäre, könnte ich den Preis nachvollziehen aber nicht so.


----------



## Hellspawn (17. September 2014)

Naja, das Design ist halt einfach selten und war imho auch damals neu deutlich teurer als silber oder schwarz.


----------



## KIV (17. September 2014)

onza98 schrieb:


> Was ist denn an den Felgen so toll? Ich habe 2 NOS Sätze hier rumliegen. Deshalb wundert mich auch der Preis vom LRS. 80-100 Euro hätte ich für einen gebrauchten XT-LRS geschätzt.
> 
> Gruß onza98


Ist natürlich wichtig, dass das Codewort "KLEIN" unbedingt in die Überschrift der Auktion gehört.  Das treibt offenbar gerne mal den Preis. Ebenfalls immer wieder gern gesehen: YETI/GRAFTON/RINGLE und natürlich ebenfalls gaaaanz wichtig: KULT/RETRO/NOS
Besonders toll z.B. zum Bewerben von super-seltenen Bremsen der Kultmarke Tektro o.ä.


----------



## BontragerTom (17. September 2014)

KIV schrieb:


> Ist natürlich wichtig, dass das Codewort "KLEIN" unbedingt in die Überschrift der Auktion gehört.  Das treibt offenbar gerne mal den Preis. Ebenfalls immer wieder gern gesehen: YETI/GRAFTON/RINGLE und natürlich ebenfalls gaaaanz wichtig: KULT/RETRO/NOS
> Besonders toll z.B. zum Bewerben von super-seltenen Bremsen der Kultmarke Tektro o.ä.


Korrekt!das ist echtzu einer Unsitte geworden. Was mich dann auch ärgert wenn unter dem Konterfei Teile anbietet die rein garnix mit der Überschrift zu tun haben, wie z.B. eine 1 1/8tel Gabel welche dann unter Fat Chance Yo Eddy oder Yeti firmiert.


----------



## obi-wan-mtb (19. September 2014)

Ringle Moby.....
http://www.ebay.com/itm/RINGLE-MOBY...086?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58b37bc126


----------



## wtb_rider (20. September 2014)

und ne deuce ist es auch noch.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milfseeker (20. September 2014)

Mahlzeit,

fast ´nen Hunni auf ´ne tote SID 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Rock-Shox-Ur...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Brainman (20. September 2014)

Jeden Morgen steht einer auf der.........................usw.


----------



## synlos (27. September 2014)

Auweia...


----------



## black-panther (27. September 2014)

LOL  ist der geil.
Am geilsten sind die GT Pedalhaken & Riemen.
Hätte davon auch noch welche, bei mir nur 50,-!


----------



## Captain_Secret (27. September 2014)

synlos schrieb:


> Auweia...



unschuldisch...ne... 
weder verwandt...noch verschwägert...ne... 
unn de Peter/tucana is das auch net...


----------



## tofu1000 (27. September 2014)

synlos schrieb:


> Auweia...



Hmm... Vielleicht Probleme bei der Kommasetzung?


----------



## Deleted 30552 (27. September 2014)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Hmm... Vielleicht Probleme bei der Kommasetzung?



sieht so aus


----------



## Brainman (27. September 2014)

synlos schrieb:


> Auweia...



Ich bin jung und brauche das Geld


----------



## Kampfmaschine (28. September 2014)

oder Er will nur zeigen was Er hat!


----------



## MKAB (30. September 2014)

Was is das neuerdings fürn Shice mit eBay, dass die einem bei beendeten Angeboten jetzt immer so sinnfreie "[email protected]" präsentieren??



> *Wir haben unten einen anderen, ähnlichen Artikel für Sie ausgewählt.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thias (30. September 2014)

Es wird einfach Zeit für einen Dienst, der so ist, wie ebay vor 8 Jahren mal war.


----------



## MKAB (1. Oktober 2014)

Ständig wird irgendwas verschlimmbessert *äh* benutzerfreundlicher/intuitiver/stylischer/... gemacht. Ich verstehs nicht.
Ging mir bei itunes so, bei dem neuen Forumsdesign, bei eBay, Fratzenbuch... Merkt man daran, dass man alt ist/wird?


----------



## black-panther (2. Oktober 2014)

Das frage ich mich auch manchmal. Aber mMn wird einiges wirklich einfach unübersichtlicher.
Blöd ist - wie immer - dass die meisten Lemminge einfach mitmachen und keiner dagegen hält.
Bei ebay sieht man das immer besonders schön (mir fällt da zB immer das Global Selling Program ein und die damit verbundene fehlende Möglichkeit, Versandkosten nach der Auktion zu bearbeiten).
Genauso wie Hotmail zu Outlook wurde und diverse Funktionen verlor (natürlich gibt's immer auch neue Funktionen, die teils auch sinnvoll sind, aber wieso müssen die gleichzeitig immer altbewährte rausschmeißen?!)


----------



## curve (2. Oktober 2014)

MKAB schrieb:


> Ständig wird irgendwas verschlimmbessert *äh* benutzerfreundlicher/intuitiver/stylischer/... gemacht. Ich verstehs nicht.
> Ging mir bei itunes so, bei dem neuen Forumsdesign, bei eBay, Fratzenbuch... *Merkt man daran, dass man alt ist/wird?*


*JA!*


----------



## dizzeerascal (12. Oktober 2014)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/351186422387?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

ist ja schöner zustand, aber ne 500lx....?!?


----------



## Captain_Secret (12. Oktober 2014)

dizzeerascal schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/351186422387?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> ist ja schöner zustand, aber ne 500lx....?!?



vielleicht ma Gebotsübersicht guggen...Sie Amatööör...ne...
da wird mit zwei 0815-Accounts systematisch de Preis hochgepusht...
oder zumindest mal versucht...


----------



## dizzeerascal (12. Oktober 2014)

njoah, lustich...


----------



## Leuchtentrager (12. Oktober 2014)

Selbstanzeige: Der User Leuchtentrager hat 4,00 EUR bei 1,65 EUR Versand auf Teile geboten, die vom selben Anbieter zum Sofortkauf mit 2,00 EUR bei 1,40 EUR Versand angeboten waren. 

Glücklicherweise wars ein gewerblicher Anbieter mit Widerrufsmöglichkeit.


----------



## Ianus (12. Oktober 2014)

Leuchtentrager schrieb:


> Selbstanzeige: Der User Leuchtentrager hat 4,00 EUR bei 1,65 EUR Versand auf Teile geboten, die vom selben Anbieter zum Sofortkauf mit 2,00 EUR bei 1,40 EUR Versand angeboten waren.
> 
> Glücklicherweise wars ein gewerblicher Anbieter mit Widerrufsmöglichkeit.



Und das ist jetzt ein Posting in diesem Thema wert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levi Strauss (12. Oktober 2014)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/201181054388?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## JETSTREAM (13. Oktober 2014)

solche Räder wie das Potts spielen in einer anderen Liga.

Werner


----------



## atzepenga (19. Oktober 2014)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/261621440480?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Ianus (19. Oktober 2014)

Ich denke, wir werden uns mittelfristig daran gewöhnen müssen. Ob nun gerechtfertigt oder nicht.


----------



## hendr1k (19. Oktober 2014)

war mir eh zu kurz


----------



## black-panther (19. Oktober 2014)

Krank, hab ich auch gedacht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## euphras (19. Oktober 2014)

Levi Strauss schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/201181054388?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



5000 für ein Potts mit so einer Lackierung finde ich sogar noch preiswert.


----------



## Captain_Secret (19. Oktober 2014)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Shimano-DEOR...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Hagelsturm (20. Oktober 2014)

da kauft manch ein glückspilz ein bike mit kompletter xt ausstattung für


----------



## Spezi66 (31. Oktober 2014)

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...ies-handlebars-!/254851646-217-965?ref=search


----------



## Raze (31. Oktober 2014)

Ianus schrieb:


> Und das ist jetzt ein Posting in diesem Thema Manche investieren in Gold, andere in... - Teil 2 wert?



Solange im Titel nicht steht, in was andere investieren, kann man sich auch wegen verschwendeten "1fuffzich" selbst anzeigen 

Hoffentlich war es nicht der Liner für die Zugführung am GT.


----------



## Marix (2. November 2014)

Adroit, die zweite (nach dem Gator): http://www.ebay.de/itm/Klein-Adroit...6JxggPqYCCoyfGVpjZ0Cc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

lg


----------



## Ianus (2. November 2014)

Finde ich eher im Rahmen, als zu teuer empfinde ich das jetzt nicht.


----------



## Marix (2. November 2014)

Echt? Für die Ausstattung mit zuwendungsbedürftigem Rahmen?


----------



## GaryParker (2. November 2014)

@Marix: welches gator?

danke


----------



## Marix (2. November 2014)

Das hier:http://www.ebay.de/itm/Klein-Adroit...Radsport_Fahrrad_Anhänger&hash=item4d23bb1f85

Ich kenne die Aufregungen rund um die Adroits und kapier´s manchmal dennoch nicht.

lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ianus (2. November 2014)

Marix schrieb:


> Echt? Für die Ausstattung mit zuwendungsbedürftigem Rahmen?



Rechne eine komplette Neulackierung bei einem der einschlägigen Spezialisten dazu, eine top erhaltene XTR Gruppe und schon hast Du ein fast neuwertiges Rad, dass zumindest bei dem gegenwärtigen Hype die Investitionskosten sicher reinholt. Bleibt die Federgabel. Dazu kann ich nichts sagen, zumindest für mich ist sie uninteressant, weil ich mit der Federgabel-Technik was Wartung und Instandsetzung betrifft nichts anfangen kann und daher immer auf Dritte angewiesen wäre. Mit Starrgabel wäre allerdings auch eine 2 beim Kaufpreis ganz am Anfang gestanden.


----------



## Marix (2. November 2014)

Hmmh...sofern ich die XTR-Gruppe auch noch brauche, bin ich mit Lackierung derzeit schätzungsweise bei ca 3.000,-  und habe ein Repaint und noch keine Starrgabel.
Irgendjemanden gibt es wohl, der das zahlt. Ich bin´s nicht

lg


----------



## GaryParker (2. November 2014)

Marix schrieb:


> Das hier:http://www.ebay.de/itm/Klein-Adroit-von-1992-Gator-Linear-Fade-kein-Repaint-mit-Tune-King-MagTi-/331311947653?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrrad_Anhänger&hash=item4d23bb1f85



hab ich gar nicht gesehen.

danke dir.....


----------



## mauricer (3. November 2014)

Nur mal so als Frage, ich sehe häufiger Adroits mit Blasenbildung als Attitudes? Täuscht das?


----------



## Rahbari (3. November 2014)

Ich glaube, das liegt nur daran, dass man/Du Dir Adroit genauer anguckst.  Bis auf die Konifizierung und Durchmesser waren die Rohre zwischen Attitude und Adroit ja gleich, Lack und Grundierung erst Recht.


----------



## Koe (21. November 2014)

noch nicht ganz ausgelaufen ich weiß.
musste eben mal heftig loslachen. der nabensatz war mit 185€ sofortkauf eingestellt.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/321562616906?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## atzepenga (21. November 2014)

Koe schrieb:


> noch nicht ganz ausgelaufen ich weiß.
> musste eben mal heftig loslachen. der nabensatz war mit 185€ sofortkauf eingestellt.
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/321562616906?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



...und dazu ist der Verkäufer ja auch "hier" anwesend,somit hätte man bestimmt auch nochmal die 10%EbayGebühren abrechnen können


----------



## Hagelsturm (23. November 2014)

nicht mal ne kappe dabei..find ich ganz schön happig


----------



## opi13 (23. November 2014)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Morati-wish...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainman (23. November 2014)

opi13 schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Morati-wishbone-titanium-integrated-mountain-bike-handlebar-and-stem-combination-/321583872823?ssPageName=ADME:B:WNAE:3160&nma=true&si=qV4giQEHmpeY7SNZsR9wkmaptE4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



Sportlicher Preis aber schön ist er ja.


----------



## opi13 (23. November 2014)

ja ohne Zweifel


----------



## Learoy (24. November 2014)

atzepenga schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/261621440480?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Der Preis mag ungerechtfertigt hoch erscheinen, allerdings ist das wohl eher der Tatsache geschuldet, dass selbst unsere TiBolt-Rahmen um ein Vielfaches häufiger bei eBay landen, als so ein Vorbau. RF-Titanvorbauten sind dort einfach extrem selten - und in der Schaftvariante nochmal seltener als die Ahead-Version.

Bezahlt hätte ich das aber auch nicht, da gibts sicher günstigere Alternativen.


----------



## opi13 (3. Dezember 2014)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/151486721793?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## Spezi66 (3. Dezember 2014)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/191416895026?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (3. Dezember 2014)

Sooooooooo krass finde ich den Preis für die IRD in dem Zustand,  Durchmesser und Länge nicht mal. In Relation zu einer gleichwertigen Syncros in diesen Maßen, welche dann ja auch 100+ kostet, ist das Angesichts der Seltenheit fast gerechtfertigt. Absolut gesehen ist es natürlich trotzdem sehr viel Geld.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30552 (4. Dezember 2014)

opi13 schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/151486721793?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT



"montiert, ist aber ungefahren"

vielleicht wäre es noch teurer geworden, wenn der Verkäufer die Sattelstütze als neu statt gebraucht deklariert hätte

tolles Teil! da hat sich jemand ein schönes Weihnachtsgeschenk gemacht


----------



## synlos (3. Januar 2015)

Hyperpreis...


----------



## Radsatz (3. Januar 2015)

Das Geraffel kann garnicht teuer genug sein


----------



## Linseneintopf (3. Januar 2015)

hier werden auch schon wieder fast ethische Grenzen überschritten... übel.. rund 300 Taler für ne ja ok seltene Sattelstütze.... unterm Strich bleibts ne Metallstange auf die ein Sattel montiert wird um seinen Arsch drauf zu setzen....


----------



## Ianus (3. Januar 2015)

Ne Briefmarke ist auch nichts anderes als ein Stück beschichtetes und bedrucktes Stück Papier. Trotzdem erreichen auch solche Fetzen Kult- und Sammlerstatus. Das die Preise in unserem Segment mittlerweile auch anziehen ist ja kein Geheimnis mehr. Lernt damit zu leben, paßt Euren Fokus an oder laßt es bleiben. Wenn ich bei meinem letzten Aufbau nach dem Preis geschaut hätte, ich würde heute noch danach suchen. Das ging auch nur nach dem Motto 'Augen zu und durch'. Selber Schuld, wenn es dieses Rad in dieser Lackierung mit diesen Komponenten und diesem Zustand sein mußte. Irgendwie muß man dann eben bluten. Aber dieses ewige Gejammere.


----------



## Linseneintopf (4. Januar 2015)

ach na ja jammern... is auch übertrieben... eher etwas nachdenklich...aber ich denke sowas kann und darf schon mal angesprochen werden... letztendlich können die Leute ihr Geld auch aufessen.. mir Wurst im Prinzip... kommt halt immer darauf an wo man seinen persönlichen Horizont setzt ob man da gelegentlich mal drüber nachdenkt oder eben stumpf ignoriert...
Aus der Sicht eines Zahnarztes mag das auch schon wieder anders aussehen... keine Frage


----------



## Radsatz (4. Januar 2015)

Die einen haben guten S..,die anderen kaufen teure sachen und beide sind am ende zufrieden


----------



## Ianus (4. Januar 2015)

Linseneintopf schrieb:


> Aus der Sicht eines Zahnarztes mag das auch schon wieder anders aussehen... keine Frage


Den Seitenhieb kommentiere ich jetzt nicht weiter.


----------



## Brainman (4. Januar 2015)

Eigentlich ganz einfach.
http://www.wiso.uni-kiel.de/Ordnung+Wettbewerbspolitik/downloads/evwl_WS0506/Einf-Kp4_1_auf_1.pdf


----------



## Linseneintopf (4. Januar 2015)

jetzt sag nicht du bist Zahnarzt... dann streiche Zahnarzt und setze Pilot.... war ja nicht persönlich gemeint sondern der Umstand im Allgemeinen.. is auch egal... weiter machen..

finde nur einfach es wäre Zeit manchmal etwas zu relativieren im Bezug darauf was man für Geld habe könnte und was man manchmal dafür bekommt... oder bekommen will...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radsatz (4. Januar 2015)

Die ganzen angesagten Zubehör und Anbauteile sind doch Massenware somit sind die aufgerufenen Preise überzogen mM


----------



## Ianus (4. Januar 2015)

Linseneintopf schrieb:


> jetzt sag nicht du bist Zahnarzt... dann streiche Zahnarzt und setze Pilot.... war ja nicht persönlich gemeint sondern der Umstand im Allgemeinen.. is auch egal... weiter machen..
> 
> finde nur einfach es wäre Zeit manchmal etwas zu relativieren im Bezug darauf was man für Geld habe könnte und was man manchmal dafür bekommt... oder bekommen will...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 347659 Anhang anzeigen 347660


 Ich finde diese Diskussion hier vollkommen fehl am Platze. Nicht nur das der Vergleich zwischen einer Luxusyacht, die sich hier im Forum kaum einer leisten kann (auch ich nicht, falls da jetzt ein blöder Kommentar kommen sollte) und eine Flüchtlingstragödie geradezu lächerlich ist. Zweitens hat das hier auch absolut nichts zu suchen. Dieses Anmahnen der sozialen Mißstände in dieser Welt kannst Du gerne bei unseren Volksvertretern vortragen, die wir gewählt und die für das zuständig sind. Ich zahle einen nicht unerheblichen Teil meines Einkommens in Form von Steuern an die Gesellschaft zurück, soll sie zusehen wie sie das ordentlich verteilt. Ich habe da keinen Einfluß drauf und es ist nicht mein Problem, wenn für diejenigen nichts übrig bleibt, die es am ehesten bräuchten. Wenn wir meinen, da läuft was falsch, es liegt an unserem Wahlverhalten, das zu beeinflussen. 

Du kannst gerne anstelle 300€ für eine altes Stück Alu auszugeben die Summe auch spenden, wenn es Deinem Gewissen gut tut. Das finde ich toll und es ehrt Dich. Aber anderen mit dem Moralfinger zu kommen oder den beruflichen Status unter die Nase zu reiben finde ich anmaßend. 

So, mir reicht es für heute. Ich gehe jetzt meine Räder durch den Wald tragen.


----------



## Rahbari (4. Januar 2015)

Zurück zum Thema  :







Und das ganze aus der Schweiz, also ggf. noch Zoll und Einfuhrumsatzsteuer.


----------



## schnegg314 (4. Januar 2015)

Rahbari schrieb:


> Zurück zum Thema  :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Grüne machte das Rennen...


----------



## Linseneintopf (4. Januar 2015)

bei dem Vergleich von Yacht und Flüchtlingsboot sollte man schon eine Transferleistung erbringen... und nein, Wahlverhalten ändert daran recht wenig.. sondern nur die Einstellung jedes Einzelnen... zu schreiben ist nicht mein Problem wenn da nichts ankommt trifft es aber aber auf den Kopf... aber egal, hast schon recht... wird mir auch zu anstrengend...


----------



## Radsatz (4. Januar 2015)

schnegg314 schrieb:


> Die Grüne machte das Rennen...


Nicht real ist gepusht


----------



## Linseneintopf (4. Januar 2015)

bei der Seriennummer war das aber abzusehen... die is echt selten... habe mal gelesen die gibts sogar nur einmal im ganzen Universum...


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (4. Januar 2015)

Ach Quatsch,  warte einfach die "Gabelbilder- Galerie" ab ;-)


----------



## Linseneintopf (4. Januar 2015)

heiter weiter...

für mein Empfinden auch gut 300 drüber

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Cook-Bros-Ra...140117130753&rk=1&rkt=6&sd=271728317032&rt=nc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (4. Januar 2015)

Hat aber keine investiert, daher hier falsch


----------



## Linseneintopf (4. Januar 2015)

bin der Zeit immer etwas voraus...


----------



## coredump (12. Januar 2015)

Es sind und bleiben einfach mal ein paar Aufkleber...
http://www.ebay.de/itm/271730290368...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=271730290368&_rdc=1


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (12. Januar 2015)

Im Vergleich zu Repros jetzt nicht soooo teuer.


----------



## Quen (12. Januar 2015)

coredump schrieb:


> Es sind und bleiben einfach mal ein paar Aufkleber...
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/271730290368...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=271730290368&_rdc=1


Für gute Repros zahlt man allerdings auch schnell mal 50 EUR oder mehr...


----------



## Radsatz (12. Januar 2015)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/YETI-Ringle-..._Fahrradteile_Komponenten&hash=item43d5a83a86


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainman (12. Januar 2015)

Der tatsächliche Endpreis dürfte Interessant werden


----------



## Rahbari (12. Januar 2015)

Der Verkäufer ist übrigens sehr nett und seriös.


----------



## Brainman (12. Januar 2015)

Der ist auch hier im Forum unterwegs


----------



## Radsatz (12. Januar 2015)

Die Gebotsliste sieht faul aus,man könnte meinen getürkt


----------



## Deleted 30552 (12. Januar 2015)

Radsatz schrieb:


> Die Gebotsliste sieht faul aus,man könnte meinen getürkt



Solange man nichts beweisen kann, sollte man sich mit sochen Vermutungen lieber zurückhalten!


----------



## Hagelsturm (25. Januar 2015)

bei kürzeren hab ich das schon oft beobachtet aber 150er gibts doch meist schon ürn fuffi 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/121544976386?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Marix (25. Januar 2015)

Wahrscheinlich war es die Kurbel, die es in diese Preisregion hob ;-)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/141545998836?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Thias (25. Januar 2015)

Das Rad war doch neulich im "Was ist es wert-Tread"? Oder zumindest eines mit der gleichen Gabel...


----------



## Deleted 30552 (26. Januar 2015)

Marix schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich war es die Kurbel, die es in diese Preisregion hob ;-)
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/141545998836?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT





das das Bike kein Schnäppchen wird, war klar


----------



## Deleted 30552 (26. Januar 2015)

NOS Paul Schaltwerk für 615 Euro

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Paul-Schaltw...roMTB-Billet-Kona-Brodie-DeKerf-/281556985776


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (1. Februar 2015)

Eines der seltensten Classic Teile:

Eine neu beklebte schwarze Kalloy Stütze 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/221669911086?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Klein-Holgi (1. Februar 2015)

Und die Reifen passen ja wirklich 1 A zum Thema "investieren..." 

120 Dollar Einstandspreis vor paar Tagen:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Klein-Deathgrip-Tires-2-35-/271698426626?pt=US_Tires&hash=item3f427cfb02

gute Rendite:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/221669389366?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## HOLZWURM (1. Februar 2015)

Hallo

Der Verkäufer hat ja schon einen Ruf weg. Und wer bei Ihm bietet weiß eigentlich worum es geht.

Gott sei Dank hat er mich bei EBAY geblockt


----------



## Brainman (1. Februar 2015)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Und die Reifen passen ja wirklich 1 A zum Thema "investieren..."
> 
> 120 Dollar Einstandspreis vor paar Tagen:
> 
> ...


Er nennt sich nicht umsonst "Dealer Number One"


----------



## black-panther (1. Februar 2015)

Bieten tun die Leute schon noch selbst, wurde ja kein Fixpreis eingegeben.



HOLZWURM schrieb:


> Gott sei Dank hat er mich bei EBAY geblockt



hm, paradox. Wieso Gott-sei-dank? Wärst du sonst gezwungen, mit ihm in Kontakt zu treten?


Wenn Robert die Reifen und/oder Stütze nun hier im Basar für 300,- anböte, ok, wäre vielleicht ein Augenrollen wert. Aber wenn Leute auf ebay soviel bei seinen Auktionen bieten... sehe jetzt nicht, was daran verwerflich ist. (Betrug im Sinne von Pushen o.Ä. schließe ich dabei aus.)


----------



## Deleted 30552 (1. Februar 2015)

HOLZWURM schrieb:


> Der Verkäufer hat ja schon einen Ruf weg.



welchen denn?

und unter welchen Leuten konkret?


----------



## GaryParker (1. Februar 2015)

das frage ich mich auch gerade!

robert ist hilfsbereit und stets sehr freundlich und korrekt. wer seine preise nicht bezahlen will sucht einfach weiter und fertig!


----------



## Biff (1. Februar 2015)

der Preis für die Reifen ist doch eigentlich noch im Rahmen, oder?


----------



## Brainman (1. Februar 2015)

Den Preis machen die Bieter also was soll´s.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (2. Februar 2015)

Hey,  das macht man so unter Sammlerfreunden, sind doch alle ganz dicke Kumpels  Wenn ich da an das ganze Geschwurbel in dem Artikel denke


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (2. Februar 2015)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/301499713103?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

auch nicht schlecht...


----------



## KIV (2. Februar 2015)

Ich mag den Humor vom Verkäufer: 'buystupidthings'


----------



## GaryParker (2. Februar 2015)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Eines der seltensten Classic Teile:
> 
> Eine neu beklebte schwarze Kalloy Stütze
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/221669911086?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




genau die mit* boron beklebten *exemplare sind sehr selten
genau *die* findet man leider nicht wie sand am meer und vorallem nicht in *diesem zustand. *somit ist der preis gerechtfertigt! 
und den macht in diesem fall nicht der VK sondern die bieter.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (2. Februar 2015)

...hab nun nicht weiter beobachtet wie sie weggingen, aber das "beklebt" bezog sich auf die neuen Decals von Gil. 

Ich finde da auch nichts Schlimmes dran die Reifen fürs Doppelte zu verkaufen. Oder gingen sie noch höher? So funktioniert die komplette Welt. Ich habe es nur festgestellt, dass es mit KLEIN-zeug immer noch mit am besten funktioniert  

Dass das Teil ganz selten ist, glaub ich ja auch. Hab noch nie eine gesehen. Dass deswegen aber eine Kalloy-Stütze (Boron hin oder her) gegen 200 Euro geht, finde ist ... zumindest sehr spaßig, dass es jemand bezahlt auch   

Ansonsten kenne ich den Verkäufer nicht, auch nicht seinen Ruf.....


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (2. Februar 2015)

Die Decals waren ja auch NOS ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (2. Februar 2015)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Die Decals waren ja auch NOS ;-)



Ach so... das erklärt dann alles Ich hätte genauer lesen müssen 

Ansonsten darf man sich wohl nicht über die classic-Preise wundern, scheint ja alles normal zu sein.  Sattelstütze 200 Euro ist normal, Reifen 225 Euro ist auch normal.... alles gut 

Aber um das mal ganz klar festzustellen: Es ging nicht darum gegen den VERKÄUFER was zu meckern. Der kann überhaupt nichts dafür, dass mindestens 2 Käufer willens sind für die Teile dieses Geld hinzulegen. Das finde ich viel merkwürdiger...


----------



## pommerngerrit (2. Februar 2015)

Gabel 900 is normal. 

und in zehn jahren sind auch 200 fürn Tune Würger normal.


----------



## GaryParker (2. Februar 2015)

Das ist die gewünschte inflation


----------



## Radsatz (2. Februar 2015)

pommerngerrit schrieb:


> Gabel 900 is normal.
> 
> und in zehn jahren sind auch 200 fürn Tune Würger normal.http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/tune-wuerger-31-8-gold-retro-kult/283547317-217-4508


----------



## pommerngerrit (2. Februar 2015)

wenn du schon zitierst, dann doch bitte richtig!!!

danke.


----------



## espress0 (3. Februar 2015)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Und die Reifen passen ja wirklich 1 A zum Thema "investieren..."
> 
> 120 Dollar Einstandspreis vor paar Tagen:
> 
> ...



Wer einen Funken Verstand hätte dem wäre aufgefallen, dass die Reifen schon seit mehr als einem halben JAhr in meinem Verkaufe/Tausche Album liegen.


----------



## espress0 (3. Februar 2015)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Eines der seltensten Classic Teile:
> 
> Eine neu beklebte schwarze Kalloy Stütze
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/221669911086?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Kalloy hat ja auch immer Boron in die Stütze laminiert und den Klemmkopf ausgefräst. Sieht so aus als ob da ein echter Kenner am Werk ist. Und wie kommt dann mein Bewertungsprofil zustande? Dann wären ja alle meine Käufer sehr minderbemittelt.


----------



## espress0 (3. Februar 2015)

HOLZWURM schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Der Verkäufer hat ja schon einen Ruf weg. Und wer bei Ihm bietet weiß eigentlich worum es geht.
> 
> Gott sei Dank hat er mich bei EBAY geblockt



Wie man in den Wald hineinruft. Wenn du es nichtmal für notwendig findest auf eine freundliche PM zu antworten, was glaubst du dann wie dir die Welt entgegentreten wird? Und hast du schon mal darüber nachgedacht wie viele andere User über dich denken?


----------



## espress0 (3. Februar 2015)

GaryParker schrieb:


> *hauptsächlich *die mit* boron beklebten *exemplare*.*
> genau *die* findet man wie sand am meer und vorallem in *diesem zustand*....



In den fast 3 Jahren in denen ich das Bike aufgebaut habe, habe ich keine einzige dieser Stützen öffentlich gehandelt gesehen. Neben einigen $ musste ich auch 2 Gefallen dafür aufbrauchen.


----------



## Marix (3. Februar 2015)

Der nunmehrige Zweite hätte wohl auch nicht gedacht, hier nochmals überboten zu werden

http://www.ebay.de/itm/121552420975...49&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&autorefresh=true

lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prinzderdinge (3. Februar 2015)

Repaintrahmen für 1500.. Uns gehts gut!


----------



## pommerngerrit (3. Februar 2015)

wieso? der is bei Rocky lackiert worden, also ein Original. 
Jeff Newcomb hat im November auch ein Nightstorm lackiert, für einen Freund oder was weiß ich, is das dann ein Original oder Repaint?
Russ pickett lackiert noch immer alte Ziegen im Edeloriginalkleid, sind das Repaint`s ?
Bei Colnago kannst du deinen 30 Jahre alten Master Olymic im original lackieren lassen, ist das dann ein Repaint?


----------



## Prinzderdinge (3. Februar 2015)

per definitionem: Ja! Hier wurde sogar das Farbkleid verändert! Manchmal ergibt sich aus der Serien Nummer auch die original Farbe.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (3. Februar 2015)

Ja cool...es fetzt wieder...wie immer bei den Classicern. Fühlt sich gleich wieder einer persönlich angegangen...herrlich diese Sensibilität hier  Freu Dich lieber über die Hunderte von Euros, statt hier auszurasten...
Hast Du meine Bemerkung überhaupt gelesen? Es ging darum, dass genug "Irre" oder nennen wir sie "Fahrradbekloppte" draußen rumrennen, die 357 Euro für ne Sattelstütze ausgeben...



Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Aber um das mal ganz klar festzustellen: Es ging nicht darum gegen den VERKÄUFER was zu meckern. Der kann überhaupt nichts dafür, dass mindestens 2 Käufer willens sind für die Teile dieses Geld hinzulegen. Das finde ich viel merkwürdiger...



Was es mit dem mir fehlenden Funken Verstand zu tun haben soll, dass ich Dein Verkaufsalbum nicht auswendig kenne, wo die Reifen seit mehr als einem halben ... (was? Liter?, Tag? Jahrhundert?...) stehen, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.  

Derjenige, der sie für über 200 Euro gekauft hat, ist glücklich drüber, genau wie der Käufer der Stütze. Und das ist doch gut so...
...und jetzt reg Dich wieder ab... Ich geh ja schon wieder...habs ja gelernt, dass diese Preise als völlig normal angesehen werden. Warum existiert dieses Thema überhaupt?


----------



## pommerngerrit (3. Februar 2015)

Prinzderdinge schrieb:


> per definitionem: Ja! Hier wurde sogar das Farbkleid verändert! Manchmal ergibt sich aus der Serien Nummer auch die original Farbe.



ich seh das nen bisl anders,  Repaint is für mich, wenn soon Nerd wie ick datt macht.


----------



## Prinzderdinge (3. Februar 2015)

Das Thema könnte auch gerade dazu dienen, Preise zu rechtfertigen, um den Anstieg der MTB Classicparts Preise anzukurbeln...? Emotionalität im Diskurs ist ein deutlicher Hinweis auf Verteidigung einer Ideologie, also ein Konstrukt, welches einen hohen Anspruch auf Wahrheit erhebt und für abweichende Meinungen nicht mehr offen ist.



pommerngerrit schrieb:


> ich seh das nen bisl anders,  Repaint is für mich, wenn soon Nerd wie ick datt macht.



Da hats der Importeur gemacht! Zitat: "wurde 1996 über den Rocky Mountain Importeur zum Lackieren geben", Oder irgendwer neu gepinselt... Auf jeden Fall geht daraus nicht hervor, dass Rocky Mountain den Rahmen lackiert hat. Das wird sich bestimmt auch nicht mehr nachvollziehen lassen. Und wieder bemalt, ist so oder so, wieder bemalt, ob es gut oder schlecht gemacht wurde, ändert nichts am Begriff?

PS: Ich wollte jetzt nicht sagen, dass deine Künste schlecht sind!!! Aber das weißt du wohl, dass du es kannst


----------



## Deleted 30552 (3. Februar 2015)

Prinzderdinge schrieb:


> Repaintrahmen für 1500.. Uns gehts gut!



einfach mal das Wörtchen "Tantalus" in die Suchfunktion des Forums eingeben, dann erfährst du auch, warum das Ding so teuer geworden ist

da hat sich jemand einen Traum erfüllt.


----------



## Prinzderdinge (3. Februar 2015)

Matze010 schrieb:


> einfach mal das Wörtchen "Tantalus" in die Suchfunktion des Forums eingeben, dann erfährst du auch, warum das Ding so teuer geworden ist
> 
> da hat sich jemand einen Traum erfüllt.



Ich habe das Ding ab 400 € schon nicht mehr beobachtet! Gepostet wurde es von Marix. Und wenn ich jetzt der Buhmann bin, der feststellte, dass es ein "Repaint" ist, bitte ich um Entschuldigung. Dennoch glaube ich, wenn der Käufer sich hier rumtummelt, auch wissen musste, dass die Versteigerung eines Rahmens für über 1500 hier landen würde. 

Ich habe das hier gefunden und fand den letzten Kommentar interessant


----------



## Deleted 30552 (3. Februar 2015)

interessant finde ich die Gabel. Hab ich so noch nie gesehen. Normale Cantis können praktisch nicht montiert werden, weil der Weg für den Bremszug durch den Rahmen versperrt ist. Da muß dann was von Interloc oder Paul dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prinzderdinge (3. Februar 2015)

Wenn man schon 1500 für den Rahmen ausgegeben hat, wirds wohl nicht mehr an Paul scheitern?


----------



## Brainman (4. Februar 2015)

Prinzderdinge schrieb:


> Ich habe das hier gefunden und fand den letzten Kommentar interessant


trifft es doch ganz gut 

Ansonsten denke ich werden Teile von dem Tantalus Verkäufer in den nächsten Wochen noch öfter hier landen.


----------



## Dean76 (4. Februar 2015)

Ne passende Paul bietet er doch auch an!
Und ich finde den Rahmen zusammen mit der Gabel sehr cool und individuell

Gruß
Andre


----------



## atzepenga (4. Februar 2015)

Prinzderdinge schrieb:


> Ich habe das hier gefunden und fand den letzten Kommentar interessant



1000€ für einen handgefertigten Stahlrahmen von Chris DeKerf oder BillyB,sicher nicht!!! Über 1500€ hätte ich auch nicht gedacht,aber ein Tantalus ist halt wirklich etwas besonderes! Im Katalog wird er als Maßrahmen auf Wunsch beschrieben,gefertigt nur von den zwei Herren aus dem ersten Satz....


----------



## Klein-Holgi (4. Februar 2015)

espress0 schrieb:


> ...... Dann wären ja alle meine Käufer sehr minderbemittelt.



 Genau das Gegenteil ist der Fall  Die sind alles andere als minderbemittelt...da scheint Liquidität bis über beide Ohren vorhanden...


----------



## pommerngerrit (4. Februar 2015)

ich find das völlig vertretbar.  wer hat, der kann. so einfach ist das nunmal. 
Wobei die Spitze der Fahnenstange bei weitem noch nicht in Sicht ist.  Ich warte auf den Tag, an dem Sattelstützen vierstellig gehandelt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radsatz (4. Februar 2015)

Und dann machst du die Schubladen auf


----------



## Deleted 30552 (4. Februar 2015)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Genau das Gegenteil ist der Fall  Die sind alles andere als minderbemittelt...da scheint Liquidität bis über beide Ohren vorhanden...



auch Otto-Normal-Menschen möchten sich ab und an einen Traum erfüllen.


----------



## pommerngerrit (4. Februar 2015)

Radsatz schrieb:


> Und dann machst du die Schubladen auf


----------



## expresso'93 (4. Februar 2015)

Wie viele Tantalus sind denn in den letzten Jahren so aufgetaucht? Vielleicht sollte man sich die Frage einfach mal stellen...

Für Alu-Massenware werden hier regelmäßig deutlich höhere Beträge gezahlt


----------



## atzepenga (4. Februar 2015)

expresso'93 schrieb:


> Wie viele Tantalus sind denn in den letzten Jahren so aufgetaucht? Vielleicht sollte man sich die Frage einfach mal stellen...
> 
> Für Alu-Massenware werden hier regelmäßig deutlich höhere Beträge gezahlt



Mit diesem: 2


----------



## mauricer (4. Februar 2015)

Ich hab mit dem Verkäufer ein paar sehr nette Mails ausgetauscht. Hat viele Räder gehabt und hat viele noch und wusste entsprechend genau, was er da hatte und so war es dann auch sehr detailliert beschrieben. Hätte (aber aus reiner Unwissenheit, was ein Tantalus bringt) auch nicht gedacht, dass es so teuer wird, aber in der Tat ein echt exklusiver Rahmen ...

Mit Glück taucht er hier ja mal auf. Mich würde interessieren, was draus wird.


----------



## Prinzderdinge (4. Februar 2015)

Mir ist das hier jetzt doch nicht emotional genug! Will nicht irgendwer mal diesen Tisch kaputthauen?


----------



## noka78 (4. Februar 2015)

Ja das Tantalus ist schon eine seltene Schönheit - ich glaube das hatten viele unter Beobachtung!
Ich habe endlich das passende RaceFace Innenlager für mein Blizzard bekommen welches er auch mit angeboten hatte. Die meisten Berliner kennen ihn ja auch ganz gut.
Mit ein wenig Glück kann ich bei Abholung das Rahmenset vor dem Verschicken noch mal bewundern…ist ja bei mir gleich ums Eck!

Mal sehen was er dazu meint…auf jeden Fall wäre es eine schöne Bereicherung für das Forum  wenn es einen Aufbau erfährt und noch mal gezeigt wird.


----------



## Learoy (6. Februar 2015)

Bin morgen dort. Treibt sich hier eigentlich auch der rum, der die beiden Sattelklemmen ersteigert hat?


----------



## Brainman (6. Februar 2015)

Learoy schrieb:


> Bin morgen dort. Treibt sich hier eigentlich auch der rum, der die beiden Sattelklemmen ersteigert hat?


Ja 
Wollte morgen auch hinfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uschibert (6. Februar 2015)

Prinzderdinge schrieb:


> Da hats der Importeur gemacht! Zitat: "wurde 1996 über den Rocky Mountain Importeur zum Lackieren geben", Oder irgendwer neu gepinselt... Auf jeden Fall geht daraus nicht hervor, dass Rocky Mountain den Rahmen lackiert hat. Das wird sich bestimmt auch nicht mehr nachvollziehen lassen. ...


 
...es geht zwar nicht daraus hervor, aber ich weiß, daß der Rahmen (und ein 91 Altitude) über bikeaction nach canada ging...


----------



## tvaellen (10. Februar 2015)

*geht´s noch?*


----------



## Klein-Holgi (10. Februar 2015)

Ianus schrieb:


> Wie häufig wollt Ihr das denn noch durchkneten? Wenn es Euch zu teuer ist, Ihr müßt es doch nicht kaufen. Einem anderen war es das wohl wert, was kümmerts Euch?



Nochmal zum kapieren für mich:

Das Thema wurde seit 75 Seiten dazu genutzt, damit jeder BEENDETE Auktionen posten kann, wo für seinen persönlichen Geschmack etwas reichlich teuer den Besitzer gewechselt hat (oder auch nicht wie sich manchmal rausstellte...)

Es geht nicht darum, dass man was nicht kaufen muss, wenn es einem zu teuer ist. Genau das haben nämlich alle gemacht (es nicht gekauft), die hier etwas gepostet haben. Genau aus dem Grund haben sie es nicht gekauft, weil es ihnen zu teuer war.

...und genau aus dem Grund, weil es einem anderen das wohl wert war, hat es denjenigen, der es gepostet hat, auch gekümmert. Nur dadurch lebt diese Thema. Wenns keinen kümmern würde, hätten wir hier genau NULL Beiträge...

Das ist nun mal ein "Laberthema"...hier gibt's nix zu gewinnen, hier gibt's nix günstig zu kaufen, hier kommen nur beendet Auktionen rein, ist doch logisch, dass da philosophiert wird 

Viel weniger zielführend - und das kam leider auch oft vor hier - sind die geposteten Auktionen, wo jemand einen Mondpreis als Startpreis aufruft oder einen hohen BIN. (sofort-kauf). Genau da hat nämlich keiner INVESTIERT...

Na wie auch immer, ich muss hier nix mehr posten....


----------



## Klein-Holgi (10. Februar 2015)

dre101 schrieb:


> hä? hier war doch eben noch lustig...



Nee...lustig is überall, nur nicht im Classic-Abteil. Das ist ein ernstes Thema "Classic-Fahrräder". Da ist kein Platz für Ironie, Satire, Spaß generell


----------



## tvaellen (10. Februar 2015)

dre101 schrieb:


> hä? hier war doch eben noch lustig...



es war ein bisschen ZU lustig und gab mehrere Meldungen. Hatte keine Lust mir alles durchzulesen, sondern habe einfach mit dme groben Besen gelöscht, auch wenn dabei vielleicht ein paar Beiträge mit über den Hades gingen, die okay waren.


----------



## ZeFlo (10. Februar 2015)

aber es sollten sich alle gefälligst am riemen reissen. 
was hier teilweise an beleidigungen deutlich unter jeglicher gürtellinie abgelassen wurde geht gar nicht.

die "gewerblichen" verkäufer im basar schaue ich mir an, ggf. gibts für den einen oder anderen dann nen platzverweis.

so long
flo


----------



## ZeFlo (10. Februar 2015)

dre1/dizzy, tucana, captain haben uns soeben für ne woche verlassen.

den captain hab ich wieder rein gelassen, der war doch tatsächlich unschuldig


----------



## hendr1k (11. Februar 2015)

meinste dizze ? den vermisse ich nicht, und den tucana-Mondpreis-Mann auch nicht 
-aber wieso mein Freund Captain ?  -arme Sau Secret, ist immer fällig. 
der Captain ist doch nur ein netter Komiker, ich wäre für eine Begnadigung.
(keine Ahnung was hier abging- und gelöscht wurde)


----------



## colonia4711 (11. Februar 2015)

Schade, dass man die Forums Polizei für Ihre Stasi Methoden hier nicht auch mal 'ne Woche sperren kann....!!
Vor allem die Forums-Beschützer von denen man hier nie was hört bzw sieht. Lächerlicher Scheiss hier, unfassbar....

Cheers

Daniel

PS: darf ich jetzt auch 'ne Woche nicht mehr mitspielen weil ich meine Meinung gesagt habe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommerngerrit (11. Februar 2015)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> ... kein Platz für Ironie, Satire, Spaß generell ...



du wirst mir immer sympatischer. 

Gerrit


----------



## Prinzderdinge (11. Februar 2015)

Komisch... irgendwie... Ich hatte doch auch etwas derart von Klein-Holgis Beitrag geschrieben... Das wurde ja alles weggemacht! Auch der Eingangsbeitrag, der die SSP anführte... Wieso? Wer ist denn dieser esspress0!!??? Warum fliegen dann hier alle möglichen Leute raus sogar der Captain nur mal so wegen Generalverdacht?

Hat der ein besonderes schützenwertes Recht, dieses Forum für dubiose Zwecke zu missbrauchen?

Die Auktion war vllt nicht gefäckt aber alle hatten zumindest einen dahin gehenden Eindruck... Komisch.

Verkauft einer SSP für fast 400€ und hier darf nichts drüber gesagt werden!? So schlimm, dass alle diesbezüglichen Beiträgen gelöscht werden müssten, wars im Enzelnen doch gar nicht? Der Maßstab bei den Classicern dürfte doch sogar noch was zulassen.

Macht dieses Unterforum einfach zu! Es wird sowieso nur noch genutzt, um ungewolltes überteuert los zu werden und sich selbst zu feiern!

Den Herrn tvaellen habe ich ja auch noch nie gelesen oder sonst wie mitbekommen...

Und wenn das Meinungsdiktat nun schon soweit ist, dass ich jetzt auch für eine Züchtigungsstrafe fällig geworden bin, dann ...


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (11. Februar 2015)

Prinzderdinge schrieb:


> Auch der Eingangsbeitrag, der die SSP anführte...



ich möchte das mal klarstellen: mir ging es in keinster Weise darum, jemanden ans Bein zu pinkeln. Jeder "darf" sein Ding machen.


----------



## KIV (11. Februar 2015)

Naja, hier ging´s schon heftig ab. Und das da mal ein bereichsfremder Mod, der durch das Melden von Beiträgen über ein Ticket-System o.ä. hierher gerufen wird, den großen Besen auspackt, finde ich schon ok. Da sind ja auch nicht unbedingt besonders gehaltvolle Posts verloren gegangen. 
Den Flo kann ich auch verstehen. Der kommt später dazu, sieht das es Stress gab und schnappt sich natürlich erstmal die verbliebenen, "üblichen Verdächtigen". Das war vielleicht etwas voreilig, kommt mir aber aus meiner Schulzeit noch sehr bekannt vor. 
Er hat sich dann ja nochmal eingelesen und sein Urteil revidiert.

Jetzt lasst uns hier mal vernünftig weitermachen. Die Mods haben´s echt nicht immer leicht.


----------



## Prinzderdinge (11. Februar 2015)

Horster_Schwabe schrieb:


> ich möchte das mal klarstellen: mir ging es in keinster Weise darum, jemanden ans Bein zu pinkeln. Jeder "darf" sein Ding machen.



Genauso sehe ich das auch! Das erfreut mich auch, wenn "unsere Sache" sich so propagiert, dass der Stoff hier zahlreicher wird. Also es ist gut, wenn viele Leute viel Geld ausgeben, um die Teile zu kaufen, die die Foristenemotionen wecken! Natürlich hat es seine negativen Seiten, denn die Teile werden für alle teurer, aber gleichzeitig, wird die Community größer und das würde ich begrüßen...

Es gibt auch sicherlich Leute die lieber unter sich im Keller bleiben oder sonstwo und alle Neuzugänge ignorieren und sich drüber ärgern... Aber das sollte nicht maßgebend sein...


----------



## hendr1k (12. Februar 2015)

colonia, die Abkürzung Stasi heisst ja Staatssicherheit, ist quasi das gleiche wie jetzt der Staatsschuz (Schtaschu)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikingDevil (13. Februar 2015)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Shimano-Deor...13?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item35e500b069

dazu braucht´s keine Worte...


----------



## Rahbari (13. Februar 2015)

Na und? Hat ja auch keiner gekauft. Sinnloser Link.


----------



## Radsatz (20. Februar 2015)

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...el-flite-sattel/288694253-217-7621?ref=search


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (20. Februar 2015)

Radsatz schrieb:


> http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...el-flite-sattel/288694253-217-7621?ref=search




ist für den leichten Porsche-Hobel...


----------



## armin-m (20. Februar 2015)

Aber nicht mit LX-STI...
Der Porsche-Hobel aka "Weissach Bike Spyder" hatte m.w. Daumenschalter...

Scheint irgendein Set gewesen zu sein, was sich daran angelehnt hat?


----------



## gtbiker (20. Februar 2015)

Gab beide Versionen beim Bike Spyder; einmal mit der LXSTI und einmal mit Daumis.


----------



## Deleted 30552 (20. Februar 2015)

Radsatz schrieb:


> http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...el-flite-sattel/288694253-217-7621?ref=search




na wenn man sieht, wieviel weiße NOS Flites so bringen

und einen NOS Bike Spyder Flite düfte man so kaum noch einmal finden

die LX Sti mit Lederhebeln und die Ledergriffe sind hingegen Geschmackssache


----------



## Klein-Holgi (20. Februar 2015)

ja und? Und wenn 3000 da stehen würden...wer hat investiert? keiner bisher....


----------



## Tucana (20. Februar 2015)

Radsatz liegt immer daneben, müsstest Du schon wissen


----------



## Deleted 30552 (20. Februar 2015)

wird eben kein Notverkauf sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainman (20. Februar 2015)

Finde ich auch immer etwas müßig über Preise zu diskutieren die jemand für seine Teile haben will.
Zu Goldstaub wird es doch erst wenn jemand das auch bezahlt, alles davor ist Wunschdenken.


----------



## newsboy (18. März 2015)

Vintage WTB Speedmaster Roller Cam Mountain Bike Brake Cunningham Potts: $910.-






Cunningham Racer $10,772.63 (ohne hinterradbremse )


----------



## mauricer (18. März 2015)

Den hatte ich ganz vergessen. Wollte wohl jemand unbedingt haben....


----------



## Stadtkind (18. März 2015)

Ich glaub die sind einfach so teuer, oder?

Immer interessant zu beobachten wie die Vorlieben verteilt sind.

Mein Eindruck:
USA: Da werden die echten Dinosaurier gesammelt und geschätzt, also aus den frühen und mittleren 80ern.
UK: Kona, Kona, Kona, Kona, und ein paar echte Briten, alles 90er
DE: Klein und Fat Chance, alles 90er

Mein Favorit: Die Amis. Da is ja auch mehr vorhanden von den tollen antiken Rädern.


----------



## Radsatz (18. März 2015)

Cunningham ist doch ein reeller Preis da hat der Boss noch selber geschweisst


----------



## Hagelsturm (22. April 2015)

ist zwar neu aber trotzdem nen stolzer preis..war das was für @mubi ? 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Syncros-MTB-...euiwFKTyqRkUapD3fa5fg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## pommerngerrit (22. April 2015)

so teuer find ich den gar net. zudem der in 1 1/4 is. 
Da haben wir hier schon ganz andere Sachen gesehen. 

Das Cunningham find ich bitter.  Is datt real?


----------



## mubi (22. April 2015)

.


----------



## Hagelsturm (22. April 2015)

das denke ich auch.hab einen mit nudle für weniger bekommen.zwar nicht neu aber ist ja zum fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ianus (20. Mai 2015)

Zur Info..... Erstaunlich was da teilweise bezahlt wurde. 

http://www.dorotheum.com/en/auction...98-bicycles-from-the-embacher-collection.html


----------



## atzepenga (20. Mai 2015)

Ianus schrieb:


> Zur Info..... Erstaunlich was da teilweise bezahlt wurde.
> 
> http://www.dorotheum.com/en/auction...98-bicycles-from-the-embacher-collection.html



...aber zwei Drittel der Bikes wurden unter Wert verkauft,oder?


----------



## Marix (20. Mai 2015)

Von den Mountainbikes sicher kein einziges

lg


----------



## Prinzderdinge (20. Mai 2015)

Erstaunliche Sammlung! Da sag noch mal einer, das Sammeln lohne sich  nicht


----------



## Horst Link (21. Mai 2015)

@Ashok das One Off Alex Moulton ging in die Schweiz?


----------



## atzepenga (21. Mai 2015)

Marix schrieb:


> Von den Mountainbikes sicher kein einziges
> 
> lg



Ja da war jetzt ja auch keine "blaue Mauritius" dabei,aber z.B. das BobJackson Dreirad und andere hätte ich höher erwartet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sleepless (21. Mai 2015)

atzepenga schrieb:


> Ja da war jetzt ja auch keine "blaue Mauritius" dabei,aber z.B. das BobJackson Dreirad und andere hätte ich höher erwartet...



Was wäre denn dann eine "blaue Mauritius"??
Und wo landet die dann preislich??


----------



## ceo (21. Mai 2015)

die blaue mauritius ist doch die weltseltenste/teuerste briefmarke, oder?


----------



## KIV (21. Mai 2015)

Gab es da auch Briefmarken..?
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Nochwas ernsthaft: Ich finde es irgendwie schade, wenn eine Sammlung auseinandergerissen wird. Aber wahrscheinlich werden sich viele Räder einfach in neuen Sammlungen wiederfinden...


----------



## Sittenstrolch (21. Mai 2015)

Sleepless schrieb:


> Was wäre denn dann eine "blaue Mauritius"??



Die wird es erst dann geben, wenn alle bis auf das letzte YETI Ultimate durchgerostet sind.
Kann aber noch 2-3 Jahre dauern .


----------



## Marix (21. Mai 2015)

Ich weiß gar nicht, ob die Sammlung überhaupt einen Schwerpunkt hatte.

Ich finde es bei manchem Preis nur ein beklemmendes Gefühl, wenn ich mir persönlich nicht mal mehr ein gebrauchtes Fahrrad leisten kann.

lg


----------



## noocelo (22. Mai 2015)

och, bei dem für 30 teur geht das glaub' einigen so.


----------



## stefanxy1 (22. Mai 2015)

ceo schrieb:


> die blaue mauritius ist doch die weltseltenste/teuerste briefmarke, oder?


Ein weit verbreiteter Irrglaube


----------



## mat2u (22. Mai 2015)

Ihr habt schon gelesen, dass das Aufgeld inkl. MwSt. von den Zuschlagpreisen noch nicht enthalten war.
Hier kommen immer noch 25 % hinzu.
Das Slingshot kommt so auf über 2.000,-, das Attitude auf knapp 4.700,-
Umgehauen hat mich aber das Subaru 2WD Bike welches für über 2.000 + Aufgeld ersteigert wurde.


----------



## black-panther (22. Mai 2015)

mat2u schrieb:


> Umgehauen hat mich aber das Subaru 2WD Bike welches für über 2.000 + Aufgeld ersteigert wurde.



Allerdings, das hat mich auch erstaunt.


----------



## oneschnark (22. Mai 2015)

Salut, Subaru= Progear




Philippe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prinzderdinge (22. Mai 2015)

Das Subaru ist immerhin mit einer kompletten STX ausgestattet!!!


----------



## Marix (22. Mai 2015)

@mat2u: Hab´ich auch geschaut, dürfte aber alles inklu sein!

**Purchase price incl. all charges, commissions and taxes


----------



## Brainman (29. Juni 2015)

Nicht schlecht: http://www.ebay.de/itm/221805113697...49&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&autorefresh=true


----------



## Captain_Secret (29. Juni 2015)

krank...


----------



## HOLZWURM (29. Juni 2015)

Mal kein TITAN aber NEWSBOY


----------



## Milfseeker (27. September 2015)

... da wird es mal Zeit, dass hier wieder die Drehbänke und Fräsmaschinen angeworfen werden ... 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Yet...ps-toptube-GRAFTON-RINGLE-KOOKA-/171915054340

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Yet...INGLE-KOOKA-/171949761288?hash=item2809012308


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (22. Oktober 2015)

http://www.ebay.de/ulk/itm/121794400784 

Wer was Schönes zu Weihnachten sucht...


----------



## Radsatz (22. Oktober 2015)

Das Mäuerchen ?


----------



## black-panther (22. Oktober 2015)

Hä?
1. wurde - wie sooft - noch nix verkauft, sprich noch nichts investiert (also ist das schon falsch verlinkt hier)
2. hinfällig (hatte falschen Link offen)
3. was hat das mit Peter zu tun?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommerngerrit (23. Oktober 2015)

sehr guter Zustand bedeutet doch eigendlich ohne Löcher, oder seh ich das falsch?


----------



## BontragerTom (23. Oktober 2015)

Für diese  Pelle unverschämt....


----------



## Deleted 30552 (24. Oktober 2015)

Wer weiß, vielleicht in 5-10 Jahren ein ganz normaler Preis für Porcs


----------



## KIV (25. Oktober 2015)

Wenn sie dann nicht schon endgültig zerbröselt sind. Ich glaub da nicht dran, eher an rapiden Wertverlust...
Die Reifen sind ja im Grunde das einzige Bauteil, was durch schieres Älterwerden kaputt gehen kann - bzw. sogar ganz sicher kaputt geht.


----------



## Milfseeker (25. Oktober 2015)

... die Dinger gibt es auch in vernünftig eingepreist (sind es die Gleichen?) ...


----------



## atzepenga (25. Oktober 2015)

Milfseeker schrieb:


> ... die Dinger gibt es auch in vernünftig eingepreist (sind es die Gleichen?) ...



Wo die wohl enden werden?! Ich sage jetzt mal sportlich oberhalb von 300€


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30552 (25. Oktober 2015)

ich tippe auf vorzeitigen Abbruch


----------



## Martin31008 (31. Oktober 2015)

Ist das der Thread für die bekloppten eBay Preise?


----------



## kutte (31. Oktober 2015)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 432656
> 
> Ist das der Thread für die bekloppten eBay Preise?


Nein, das ist der Thread, in dem Dinge gepostet werden, für die irgendwer (zu) viel bezahlt hat.


----------



## BontragerTom (1. November 2015)

atzepenga schrieb:


> Wo die wohl enden werden?! Ich sage jetzt mal sportlich oberhalb von 300€



Sicher wenn man die vorletzte Auktion mit der runtergerittenen Pelle sieht.

Ganz ehrlich trotzdem zu viel für diese wirklich beschissenen Reifen. Gab imho kaum einen Reifen mit weniger Seitenführung als den Porc.
Anna Kurnikowa der Reifen: sieht geil aus, kann aber nix.


----------



## atzepenga (1. November 2015)

Matze010 schrieb:


> ich tippe auf vorzeitigen Abbruch



noch 6Std.


----------



## Spezi66 (1. November 2015)

atzepenga schrieb:


> noch 6Std.



oder auch sofort hier
http://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/all-gt-mountain-bike/382089411-217-2161


----------



## Deleted 30552 (1. November 2015)

atzepenga schrieb:


> noch 6Std.



hast gewonnen!

könnte ein Schnäppchen werden


----------



## Deleted 30552 (1. November 2015)

Milfseeker schrieb:


> ... die Dinger gibt es auch in vernünftig eingepreist (sind es die Gleichen?) ...



ist wohl eher ein Schnäppchen geworden. 150 Euro

zum Vergleich aus dem Jahr 2008


----------



## Brainman (1. November 2015)

Matze010 schrieb:


> ist wohl eher ein Schnäppchen geworden. 150 Euro
> 
> zum Vergleich aus dem Jahr 2008



Die 150,- dürften für den Kollegen der 600,- € per Sofortkauf wollte etwas ernüchternd sein bzw. Back to Reality.


----------



## Deleted 30552 (1. November 2015)

Ich denke schon, daß die ungefahreren Porcs 300 Euro als Sofortkauf gebracht hätten. Mit viel Geduld und der Bereitschaft zum weltweiten Versand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ganimed! (3. November 2015)

Ich hab die weißen Onzas ersteigert. Sind heute angekommen. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/onza-racing-porcs-white.775038/





Gruß,

Olli


----------



## atzepenga (3. November 2015)

...so weils grad so schön passt,muss ich mich mal outen:

Ich habe vor 2-3 Jahren mal *2 *NOS Panaracer XC Magics *VORDERRADREIFEN* bei Ebay eingestellt. Auktion ging gut los,nach 1,5Tagen bei 58€ 
Dann bekomme ich eine Anfrage die ungefähr so lautete: Wenn ich Sofortkaufangebote hätte würde er 50€ mehr zahlen!
Da die Auktion ja ganz gut anlief,habe ich zurückgeschrieben: Würde die Auktion gerne auslaufen lassen, aber er könne mir ja mal ein Angebot machen?! Die Antwort enthielt dann die Zahl 300€ und ich habe mir eine neue Kamera gekauft 

(zudem bin ich wahrscheinlich auch der Einzige hier im Forum der seine Revo für 800€ (!!!)verkauft hat)


----------



## Ganimed! (3. November 2015)

Weiße Panaracer Magic hab ich auch noch 4 Stück im Keller liegen. Sind allerdings nicht mehr fahrbar, weil das Gummizeug aus denen sie bestehen, total hart geworden ist. Wenn man sie aufzieht, verrutschen sie auf der Felge beim fahren und reißen die Ventile ab. 

Vielleicht bekomm ich die ja auch mit Elvital wieder flott, wie die weißen Onzas in meinem Link 

Gruß,


----------



## Brainman (3. November 2015)

Ganimed! schrieb:


> Weiße Panaracer Magic hab ich auch noch 4 Stück im Keller liegen. Sind allerdings nicht mehr fahrbar, weil das Gummizeug aus denen sie bestehen, total hart geworden ist. Wenn man sie aufzieht, verrutschen sie auf der Felge beim fahren und reißen die Ventile ab.
> 
> Vielleicht bekomm ich die ja auch mit Elvital wieder flott, wie die weißen Onzas in meinem Link
> 
> Gruß,


Versuch ist es Wert 
Hab auch noch einen Satz weiße Magic eigentlich Neu aber haben das selbe Problem wie deine, sie rutschen auf der Felge. 
Falls nicht kommen sie halt an einen Wallhanger.


----------



## Zaskar1998 (11. November 2015)

Apropos Reifen 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/SPECIALIZED-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Radsatz (11. November 2015)

Zaskar1998 schrieb:


> Apropos Reifen
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/SPECIALIZED-Ground-Control-Extreme-2-5-Yellow-Label-Cunningham-NOS-Vintage-Retro-/151867941620?nma=true&si=18g%2FzTvPcaSSErcE4p2MMErjpUE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



Na wer wars  denn hier im Forum


----------



## Deleted 30552 (11. November 2015)

im Gegensatz zu den Porcs hat der Verkäufer weltweiten Versand angeboten ...


----------



## curve (11. November 2015)

Matze010 schrieb:


> im Gegensatz zu den Porcs hat der Verkäufer weltweiten Versand angeboten ...


Macht keinen Unterschied, es bieten fast nur Deutsche.
Im Ernst.


----------



## ceo (6. Januar 2016)

mannomann, ist das jetzt normal  die letzten beiden nos 950er lager die ich gekauft habe, waren zusammen billiger als dieses.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## newsboy (21. Januar 2016)

auch nicht übel für ne gabel...
Vintage McMahon Racing Cycles (MRC) Rigid Titanium Fork, 1" Steerer, 385mm AC, US $1,275.00


----------



## black-panther (21. Januar 2016)

Ist aber auch schick das Ding...
Die Ti-Federgabel im gleichen Look geht derweil gerade mal für 1/5 dessen weg.


----------



## Brainman (21. Januar 2016)

Schick, in super Zustand und extrem selten. Mc Mahon war schon Anfang der 90er was besonderes und in Deutschland nicht wirklich weit verbreitet..


----------



## Marix (19. März 2016)

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...e-kult-retro-klein-attitude/439304458-217-399

Ob er wirklich Ahnung davon hat, was er da überhaupt schreibt und will?

lg


----------



## BigVolker (19. März 2016)

Diese Textzeilen dürfen in keiner Exklusiven Anzeige fehlen:
"...Ich denke in diesem Zustand wird es wohl so gut wie keine mehr geben...
...Dieses Bike verliert kein Wert mehr, er wird nur noch steigen mit den Jahren...
...ECHTES Sammlerstück...
...Der Neupreis lag bei über 4000 DM...
...Nur etwas für Kenner und Liebhaber..."
Daher alles richtig gemacht und -unter uns - 1.500 € sind hier doch ein echter Schapp - es hat doch letztens noch > 2.000 € gekostet, vor allem vor dem Hintergrund, das es keinen Wert mehr verliert!

Was mir aber insgeheim fehlt ist die Eröffnung "Verkaufe mein geliebtes ...." und "...wenig gelaufen..".


----------



## Brainman (19. März 2016)

newsboy schrieb:


> auch nicht übel für ne gabel...
> Vintage McMahon Racing Cycles (MRC) Rigid Titanium Fork, 1" Steerer, 385mm AC, US $1,275.00


Der kauf ist so aber doch nicht zustande gekommen. Ich vermute mal das der Käufer letztendlich nicht bezahlt hat.
Drei Wochen später: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Vintage-McMahon-Racing-Cycles-MRC-Rigid-Titanium-Fork-1-Steerer-385mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BontragerTom (16. April 2016)

Beachtlicher Preis...aber immerhin aktuell 20% günstiger...





https://www.ebay.de/ulk/itm/310985046360


----------



## Sleepless (7. Mai 2016)

Bin da mal "knapp" überboten worden:
http://www.ebay.ch/itm/CQP-Cook-Qua...ac2254835:g:UDkAAOSwiYFXG2Jt&autorefresh=true


----------



## Brainman (7. Mai 2016)

Hat ich auch auf dem Schirm. Wenn ich jetzt noch die Einfuhrabgaben nach Deutschland rauf rechne ein Stolzer Preis.


----------



## synlos (7. Mai 2016)

Echt jetzt? Für den Schrott?


----------



## huhue (7. Mai 2016)

Kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen, die Teile waren doch nur für superleichtgewichte geeignet. Also praktisch nur für wallhanger Aufbauten!


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (7. Mai 2016)

Fast alle superteueren Artikel sind quasi unfahrbar,  vom weissen Porc über Ringle bis zur weichen Titankurbel. Hier liegt der "Wert" eher woanders


----------



## synlos (7. Mai 2016)

Sind euch nicht die tollen "Schweißkünste" Richtung Pedalen aufgefallen? War das Original? Eher nicht...


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (7. Mai 2016)

Die gab es so, aber auch so wie die Stahlversion.


----------



## Ganimed! (8. Mai 2016)

846 Euro!!! Der Preis war ja in etwa zu erwarten und absehbar bei den CQP Titan Kurbeln. Sind sogar schon mal teurer weggegangen wenn ich mich recht entsinne (um die 1300 Euro). 

Das mit der Schweißnaht in Richtung Pedalauge war mir auch sofort aufgefallen. Hatte die CQP Titanium Kurbeln selber mal und meine hatten diese Naht dort nicht. Auch das Pedalauge sah bei mir anders aus. 


 

Na ja. Ich war selbst am überlegen mitzubieten. Aber mehr wie 500 Euro hätte ich nicht gezahlt für welche ohne Decals.


----------



## curve (8. Mai 2016)

Wie Frank bereits schrieb, es gab sie in verschiedenen Versionen.
Und in noch besserem Zustand mit Aufklebern sind sie schon bedeutend teurer weggegangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainman (8. August 2016)

Ging vor ein paar Wochen in den Ebay Kleinanzeigen für 200,- € weg
http://www.ebay.de/itm/ETTO-Yeti-cycles-NOS-MTB-Helmet-early-90s-/222205313488?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=kRpsaX9BVKcLDeMjMObWFHjhgH8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## newsboy (10. August 2016)

Vintage Original Bradbury Handmade Manitou Fork 1991, $1000


----------



## Brainman (10. August 2016)

newsboy schrieb:


> Vintage Original Bradbury Handmade Manitou Fork 1991, $1000


  Aber schick isse


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (30. August 2016)

im wahrsten Sinne Schmuckstücke...

http://www.ebay.de/itm/White-indust...294165?hash=item2115e5ac55:g:HIUAAOSwxg5XxErJ


----------



## Marix (17. November 2016)

Ehrliche Bilder, aber der Preis?

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Klein-Attitu...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## pommerngerrit (17. November 2016)

den preis find ich gar net so schlecht.
aber der AUfbau is echt hart.


----------



## Marix (17. November 2016)

Der Preis is für den Aufbau und Zustand mE ein Irrsinn


----------



## Milfseeker (17. November 2016)

... aus Angry-White-Men-Country ... 

Dachte immer, dass repaint eher preismindernd ist ...


----------



## pommerngerrit (18. November 2016)

eh, datt sin Repulver ja. 
Schön Sachlich bleiben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainman (18. November 2016)

Milfseeker schrieb:


> ... aus Angry-White-Men-Country ...
> 
> Dachte immer, dass repaint eher preismindernd ist ...
> 
> ...



Die USAner übertreiben es sowieso in der letzten Zeit, was Preise angeht.


----------



## newsboy (18. November 2016)

dank den europäern, die ihnen das geld nachschmeissen...

anyway, wo ist die investition?


----------



## Tucana (18. November 2016)

Milfseeker schrieb:


> ... aus Angry-White-Men-Country ...
> 
> Dachte immer, dass repaint eher preismindernd ist ...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 547429



Hehe das weiße ist von Kevin 
Gibts in meiner Gruppe viel günstiger!


----------



## Brainman (18. November 2016)

newsboy schrieb:


> dank den europäern, die ihnen das geld nachschmeissen...



In den meisten Fällen verticken die ihren kram nur innerhalb des Landes, also kann das nicht der Grund sein sein.


----------



## Brainman (15. Januar 2017)

3,48 € / Gramm 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/3DV-Grafton-...sD1uRwcMxulipTUXFwaw8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## AgentKlein (15. Januar 2017)

Brainman schrieb:


> 3,48 € / Gramm
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/3DV-Grafton-Re-entrys-levers-no-Yeti-Fat-Chance-Onza-Cook-bros-Merlin-Ringle-/302190716203?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&autorefresh=true&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=2MQLwUsD1uRwcMxulipTUXFwaw8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


Da sag noch mal einer, dass man Alu nicht auch in Gold aufwiegen kann. Ich habe gut dran getan, meine nicht zu verkaufen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radsatz (16. Januar 2017)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/XTR-CS-M900-...261750?hash=item2cb87562b6:g:eAYAAOSwUKxYckMP


----------



## Tucana (16. Januar 2017)

Radsatz schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/XTR-CS-M900-...261750?hash=item2cb87562b6:g:eAYAAOSwUKxYckMP



Er ist wieder da - aber wieder voll mit Fehlern. 

HIER GEHT ES UM AUKTIONEN, DIE SCHON BEENDET SIND, lieber Radsatz. 
Versuch es nochmal!


----------



## newsboy (16. Januar 2017)

du meinst mit gebot...


----------



## mauricer (16. Januar 2017)

Brainman schrieb:


> In den meisten Fällen verticken die ihren kram nur innerhalb des Landes, also kann das nicht der Grund sein sein.



Ist leider nicht der Fall. Gerade bei KLEINs und Yetis.


----------



## Brainman (16. Januar 2017)

mauricer schrieb:


> Ist leider nicht der Fall. Gerade bei KLEINs und Yetis.


Meinst du sowas hier ?   ist übrigens verkauft !!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Die beiden Marken fallen nicht unbedingt in mein Beuteschema, kann ich also nicht Beurteilen. Was ich so möchte wird meist nicht außerhalb der USA verkauft.
Ich denke aber nicht das Europa schuld an den aufgerufenen Preisen ist. Die noch viel teureren BMX Teile bleiben ja auch in der Heimat


----------



## mauricer (16. Januar 2017)

Na ja. Ich glaub das ein Grossteil der Teile und Räder in den USA für deutlich kleineren Preis über die Bühne geht. Die wissen schon wo sie damit Kohle machen können. Sicher bleiben viele Teile auch in kleinen Kreisen.


----------



## newsboy (16. Januar 2017)

Brainman schrieb:


> Die beiden Marken fallen nicht unbedingt in mein Beuteschema, kann ich also nicht Beurteilen. Was ich so möchte wird meist nicht außerhalb der USA verkauft.
> Ich denke aber nicht das Europa schuld an den aufgerufenen Preisen ist. Die noch viel teureren BMX Teile bleiben ja auch in der Heimat


das ist kein grund... hast du keine freunde  oder ein postfach in den usa? bmx ist ne andere baustelle, die war nie gross in europa.


----------



## Brainman (16. Januar 2017)

newsboy schrieb:


> das ist kein grund... hast du keine freunde  oder ein postfach in den usa? bmx ist ne andere baustelle, die war nie gross in europa.


Darum geht es mir nicht.
Wenn Teile z.B in der Bucht gar nicht erst Weltweit angeboten werden, heißt das ja das der Verkäufer gar nicht außerhalb verkaufen möchte was eben nicht selten der Fall ist. Weil BMX in Europa nicht so abgegangen ist ändert ja nichts an den jetzigen Preisen für die Teile, zeigt eher das eben auch in USA ein Haufen Geld für Bike Teile bezahlt werden..


----------



## Marix (19. März 2017)

Eben erst entdeckt. Die Radwelt wird echt immer irrer!

://www.ebay.de/itm/GT-TEAM-RTS-18-034-Shimano-XT-Rock-Shox-Syncros-Chis-King-Tioga-Kult-Vintage-Retro-/112267374240?hash=item1a23a82ea0%3Ag%3ABAYAAOSwcLxYLqul&nma=true&si=0rgveeJ4wtY9H3OtVXLArCothm0%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## whiskeytown (20. März 2017)

Na ja,
das hab ich schon um 1500 € günstiger gesehen. 
Wird wohl nicht so heiß gegessen worden sein, wie es gekocht wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainman (20. März 2017)

Wenn das Bike wirklich neu und ungefahren ist, ist es für Sammler auf längere Sicht vielleicht eine gute Investition. Kommt ja immer darauf an wieso weshalb warum. Zum fahren ist der Preis natürlich indiskutabel bzw. hätte es auch ein gebrauchtes getan.


----------



## whiskeytown (20. März 2017)

a hats eh keiner gekauft und
b halt ichs für einen Neuaufbau. 
c nur meine Meinung


----------



## Levi Strauss (20. März 2017)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/272582263181?ul_noapp=true&autorefresh=true


----------



## Thias (20. März 2017)

Boa! Geiles Rad. Aber der Preis ist natürlich schwindelerregend. Und trotzdem 5 Bieter.


----------



## newsboy (20. März 2017)

bedeutet evtl. nun freie bahn für das $15k breezer...


----------



## mauricer (20. März 2017)

Ist das schon in der Bucht?


----------



## Marix (20. März 2017)

whiskeytown schrieb:


> a hats eh keiner gekauft und
> b halt ichs für einen Neuaufbau.
> c nur meine Meinung



ad a) Wo siehst du das? Es wurde auch bewertet.
ad b) korrekt.

lg


----------



## whiskeytown (20. März 2017)

Levi Strauss schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/272582263181?ul_noapp=true&autorefresh=true





Marix schrieb:


> ad a) Wo siehst du das? Es wurde auch bewertet.
> ad b) korrekt.
> 
> lg


d) du,hast bei a) a)bsolut recht
b)ei b) sind wir uns einig und 
e) halt ich das für einen Scheinkauf
c) ....


----------



## Levi Strauss (20. März 2017)

das ist keines falls ein scheinkauf scheint mir  das letzte cunningham ist auch für über 10.000$ weggegangen. gerechtfertigt oder nicht - je seltener desto ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whiskeytown (20. März 2017)

Levi Strauss schrieb:


> das ist keines falls ein scheinkauf scheint mir  das letzte cunningham ist auch für über 10.000$ weggegangen. gerechtfertigt oder nicht - je seltener desto ...


Schon, das GT und das Cinningham stehen aber zueinander in einem Verhältnis wie ein 1er Golf zu einem Bugatti 35!


----------



## whiskeytown (20. März 2017)

Wens interessiert: DAS sind die korrekten Specs eines Team RTS. 
http://bikepedia.com/QuickBike/BikeSpecs.aspx?year=1995&brand=GT&model=Team+RTS


----------



## mauricer (21. März 2017)

whiskeytown schrieb:


> Schon, das GT und das Cinningham stehen aber zueinander in einem Verhältnis wie ein 1er Golf zu einem Bugatti 35!



Ist ja auch so.


----------



## Raze (28. März 2017)

YETI Pro FRO mit ner Menge Patina. Den selbe habe ich in NOS und den wollte ewig keiner haben. Hab ihn jetzt in feuchten Keller zum Rosten gelegt...


----------



## whiskeytown (28. März 2017)

Raze schrieb:


> YETI Pro FRO mit ner Menge Patina. Den selbe habe ich in NOS und den wollte ewig keiner haben. Hab ihn jetzt in feuchten Keller zum Rosten gelegt...


.... Angebot wurde beendet, da es einen Fehler enthielt. EINEN??????


----------



## Brainman (28. März 2017)

Ich hätte ja ganz gerne ein Pro Fro aber nicht um jeden Preis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## natiturner (1. April 2017)

http://m.ebay.com/itm/NOS-Vintage-R...%3A28a99a9e15b0a62293aa552effff4fbf%7Ciid%3A2

Zeit um Sommerreifen zu montieren.


----------



## AgentKlein (1. April 2017)

natiturner schrieb:


> Der Hammer fällt wohl eher nicht.
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/2002-Merlin-Newsboy-Titanium-Mountain-Bike-23-of-100-Original-29er-Build-Mint-/162437442539?hash=item25d206abeb:g:ZOoAAOSwax5YztNu&_trkparms=pageci%3A3df653c6-16b3-11e7-b93e-74dbd180b00c%7Cparentrq%3A28948ad115b0a787f7a07ea4ffff40ec%7Ciid%3A1


Dann ist der Link, welchen du gepostet hast, nicht richtig. Hier geht´s NUR um (zu) teuer(?) verkaufte Räder/Teile. Zwischen verkaufen wollen und Erlös BEkommen, liegen immer noch Welten


----------



## natiturner (1. April 2017)

AgentKlein schrieb:


> Dann ist der Link, welchen du gepostet hast, nicht richtig. Hier geht´s NUR um (zu) teuer(?) verkaufte Räder/Teile. Zwischen verkaufen wollen und Erlös BEkommen, liegen immer noch Welten


Wird gelöscht.


----------



## Brainman (15. Mai 2017)

Nicht schlecht

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Manitou-Fede...m6m7T0S9DQyOmRapAHj24%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## AgentKlein (15. Mai 2017)

Brainman schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Manitou-Federgabel-ORIGINAL-von-DOUG-BRADBURY-Old-School-/272661476773?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=EqchKYm6m7T0S9DQyOmRapAHj24%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


Vor allem Punkt h)...


----------



## Tucana (15. Mai 2017)

AgentKlein schrieb:


> Vor allem Punkt h)...



Das ist gegen die Ebay Grundgesetze!


----------



## Brainman (15. Mai 2017)

Würde mich interessieren wie er diese 50% eintreiben will


----------



## classicbikelady (15. Mai 2017)

Ziemlich einfach.
Nach bgb kann er in den auktionen selber festlegen zu welchen Bedingungen er verkauft.
Auch ein dort festgelegter Mindestpreis hat Gültigkeit,oder auch ein Vorbehalt auf einen Verkauf ausserhalb ebays.
Man kann die Auktionen nur vor ende durch eBay beenden lassen, mit dem Hinweis,das sie gegen die ebay agbs verstossen.


----------



## Brainman (15. Mai 2017)

classicbikelady schrieb:


> Ziemlich einfach.
> Nach bgb kann er in den auktionen selber festlegen zu welchen Bedingungen er verkauft.
> Auch ein dort festgelegter Mindestpreis hat Gültigkeit,oder auch ein Vorbehalt auf einen Verkauf ausserhalb ebays.
> Man kann die Auktionen nur vor ende durch eBay beenden lassen, mit dem Hinweis,das sie gegen die ebay agbs verstossen.



Ich stelle mir die Kaufabwicklung in diesem Fall etwas schwierig vor da der Käufer, in der Kaufabwicklung, erstmal "nur" den Artikel und den Versand bezahlen muss.


----------



## Thias (15. Mai 2017)

classicbikelady schrieb:


> Ziemlich einfach.
> Nach bgb kann er in den auktionen selber festlegen zu welchen Bedingungen er verkauft.
> Auch ein dort festgelegter Mindestpreis hat Gültigkeit,oder auch ein Vorbehalt auf einen Verkauf ausserhalb ebays.
> Man kann die Auktionen nur vor ende durch eBay beenden lassen, mit dem Hinweis,das sie gegen die ebay agbs verstossen.



Das stimmt einfach nicht. Ebay darf für seine Plattform die Regeln festlegen. Und dort steht drin, dass man Sachen nicht auf vorbehalt anbieten darf und dass der Verkäufer die Ebaygebühren zu zahlen hat. Wenn sich der Verkäufer nicht daran hält, kann er nicht bei ebay verkaufen. Solche Klauseln dann in der Bescheibung zu "verstecken" ist ungültig und unlauter. Gibts auch schon Urteile dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## classicbikelady (15. Mai 2017)

Nun die Urteile die ich kenne besagen genau das bgb vor ebay agbs gelten.
Oder wie erklaerst du dir schadensgeldansprueche bei vorzeitig beendeten Auktionen?
Auch das mit dem Vorbehalt eines anderweitigen Verkaufs wurde so schon gegen ebay entschieden.
Man kann auch bei ebay noch zumindest,selber die Bedingungen bestimmen zu welchen man gedenkt zu verkaufen.
Wenn das gegen die ebay agbs verstoesst,kann man das lediglich melden und entfernen lassen.
Aber einmal beendet ist ein rechtsgültiger Vertrag zustande gekommen.
Es sei denn es wurde arglistig getäuscht,oder er ist sittenwidrig.
Beides scheint hier aber nicht der Fall, ausser dem hohem Verkaufspreis ist da nichts auffälliges.

Aber wie auch immer,ob sich dafür ein Rechtsstreit lohnt ist eine andere Frage.


----------



## Thias (15. Mai 2017)

Das wird jetzt etwas ot, aber ich bin mir sicher, dass du das falsch interpretierst. Klar gilt das bgb vor den ebay agbs. Aber es gibt kein Gesetz, dass einem das Recht einräumt, die ebay-Gebühren mit dem Käufer zu teilen, wenn dies auch noch gegen die Platform-Regeln ausdrücklich verstösst.
Jeder Verkäufer muss den ebay agbs zustimmen, bevor er seinen Artikel einstellt. Und der Käufer kann erwarten, dass sich dann auch daran gehalten wird. Da gilt dann das selbe, wie in Verträgen mit AGBs. In AGBs kann man nichts für den Kunden "überraschendes" reinschreiben, sonst wird das ungültig.
Siehe die Fälle, wo Original Verpackungen von Handys verkauft wurden, zum Preis von Handys. Das stand auch ausdrücklich in den Auktionen, dass nur die Verpackung verkauft wird. Wurde von verschiedenen Gerichten trotzdem als ungültig angesehen.

Das Urteil mit der vorzeitig beendeten Auktion ist im Detail lächerlich und auch ziemlich unverständlich, nach meinem Rechtsempfinden. Läuft imho unter Fehlurteil. Gibts ja einige, was die IT und Internet betrifft. Wenn die Richter die Sachlage falsch einschätzen und oder nicht verstehen. Meisst sind das aber Landsgerichte. Im Fall der vorzeitig beendeten Auktion hatte der Anbieter versäumt, alle Gebote vor Beenden der Auktion zu löschen. Was er ohne weiteres hätte machen können. Und das sah dann der Richter als Kaufvertrag. Lächerlich irgendwie.


----------



## mubi (15. Mai 2017)

... und manche investieren in carbon.




 

hier der komplette verkaufstext:

zitat:

Achtung ich verkaufe hier was ganz spezielles.....

1990 wohl etwas was man gerne wollte aber nie kaufen konnte.....

Colnago C35 Elite MTB Ferrari

Als andere Firmen wie Fat Chance Breezer Klein GT und Cannondale noch überlegten was besser ist Stahl oder Aluminium.... ging Colnago einen Schritt weiter und produzierte in Zusammenarbeit mit Ferrari ein Carbon Bike.

Heraus kam das legendäre C35 Elite MTB

Der damalige Neupreis startete ab 10000 DM....

Das Bike wurde gefahren was man bei solchen Bikes wohl eher selten sieht....

Die Gabel ( wohl eher Starrgabel) hat schon bessere Zeiten gehabt,

Sonst komplett XTR 900

Alleine der Rahmen wird um 1200 Euro gehandelt

Die Felgen sind Spezialanfertigungen und ich habe sie so noch nie gesehen.

Ich muss es nicht verkaufen und kann es locker noch 20 Jahre behalten....

Macht mir ein Faires Angebot.....

Ich weis was ich dafür bezahlt habe und darunter geht es sicher nicht weg.

Kann besichtigt und abgeholt werden oder per Hermes versendet werden. Kosten und Risiko übernimmt der Käufer.

Ich bin eine Privatperson und kann weder Garantie noch Rücknahme gewährleisten.

zitatende


----------



## black-panther (15. Mai 2017)

Hat das schon wer gekauft?
Sonst wurde ja noch nicht investiert


----------



## Brainman (15. Mai 2017)

black-panther schrieb:


> Hat das schon wer gekauft?
> Sonst wurde ja noch nicht investiert


Wird wohl auch niemand, bevor sich der Preis mindestens halbiert.


----------



## mubi (15. Mai 2017)

black-panther schrieb:


> Hat das schon wer gekauft?
> Sonst wurde ja noch nicht investiert



der verkäufer schreibt ja, dass er weiss, was er bezahlt hat also weiss zumindest er, was er (angeblich) investiert hat


----------



## Nightstorm (16. Mai 2017)

mubi schrieb:


> 1990 wohl etwas was man gerne wollte aber nie kaufen konnte.....



Da bin ich mir nicht so sicher....bei einem der ortsansässigen Bike Shops stand so ein Hobel jahrelang rum. Als Wanddeko. Weg ging er meines Wissens nach nie. Und wer damals die Kohle für ein Merlin oder Adroit hatte, hätte auch hier gekauft, wenn das Bike so super wäre.

Ich meine mich an einen Test erinnern zu können, in dem das Fazit war: "Sieht schön aus, ist aber technisch nicht der Hit (aus diversen Punkten)". Ich mein es war die Sportrad.


----------



## Spezi66 (16. Mai 2017)

Die Anzeige richtet sich wohl auch eher an Interessenten, die das passende Auto dazu schon in der Garage stehen haben und denen dürfte es ziemlich egal sein, ob es nun 2000,- oder 4000,- kostet.


----------



## Brainman (16. Mai 2017)

Spezi66 schrieb:


> Die Anzeige richtet sich wohl auch eher an Interessenten, die das passende Auto dazu schon in der Garage stehen haben und denen dürfte es ziemlich egal sein, ob es nun 2000,- oder 4000,- kostet.


.....und ob es sich gut fährt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spezi66 (16. Mai 2017)

Auch egal, muß gut an der Wand hängen


----------



## mubi (16. Mai 2017)

ich persönlich finde das rad abgrundtief hässlich und selbst wenn ich die kohle hätte würde ich mir so etwas nie kaufen


----------



## Spezi66 (16. Mai 2017)

Da stimme ich dir vollkommen zu, aber Interessenten für sowas gibt es. 
In der Vergangenheit ist das hier ein paar mal aufgetaucht
http://www.ebay.de/itm/371510941872?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Das hat garantiert auch kein MTB Liebhaber erworben


----------



## Nightstorm (17. Mai 2017)

Auch der hier immer wieder mal drin...

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...-1992-modell-sammlerstueck/648613741-217-4531


----------



## mubi (17. Mai 2017)

bei dem würde mich interessieren was es in den augen der kenner wirklich wert ist.


----------



## Nightstorm (18. Mai 2017)

Tja....schwierig zu beantworten.....

Wenn es wirklich so ist, wie beschrieben und man den findet, der sowas schon immer sucht.....sind 15.000 Euro sicher immer noch deutlich zu viel.

Wenn ich so auf Preise gucke, die für wirklich gut erhaltene aufgerufen oder gezahlt wurden würd ich die Summe mal auf jeden Fall durch 3 teilen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## egmont (18. Mai 2017)

Der Zahn der Zeit nagt nicht nur am Alu sondern auch den Klein-Jüngern. Deshalb wird es von den US-Dosen, bald nicht weniger, sondern deutlich mehr geben. Ebay/Klein-anzeigen ist längst voll.
Klein ist dem Nachwuchs, wenn überhaupt, doch nur noch als SilverSurferRad ein Begriff. Und wenn es etwas gibt, was die Jugend schreckt und wovon sie immer zu wenig hat..
Die überzogenen Preisvorstellungen werden sich entsprechend relativieren; und als Wertanlage zum Hinhängen ist das tatsächlich superselten-außergewöhnlich-spektakuläre Ferrari-Colnago (allein dieser Nimbus) selbst für €4000 allemal der bessere Kauf. 
Nein; das ist nicht mein Rad, noch gefällt es mir sonderlich


----------



## curve (18. Mai 2017)

Nightstorm schrieb:


> Wenn ich so auf Preise gucke, die für wirklich gut erhaltene aufgerufen oder gezahlt wurden würd ich die Summe mal auf jeden Fall durch 3 teilen.


Das ist jetzt ein Scherz, oder!?
Das würde wahrscheinlich selbst für 3000,- nicht weggehen, geschweige denn 5000,-!
Total unrealistisch.


----------



## Nightstorm (18. Mai 2017)

Wie gesagt, bei sowas ist es immer schwierig eine adäquate Schätzung abzugeben. Hier spielen einfach zu viele Punkte eine Rolle, die nicht rational sind und nichts mit Vernunft zu tun haben....

Wenn der potentielle Käufer das Ding in der Größe und der Farbe und dem Zustand seit langem sucht, dann ist er auch sicher bereit etwas mehr auszugeben.

Wenn ich dran denke was ich dieses Jahr verfolgt hab und für was es weggegangen ist, dann wären 3000 Euro für das Bike - wenn das Fuselage tatsächlich NOS ist - m.E. nicht abgedreht teuer. Is aber nur meine Meinung....

5000 wäre mir auch zuviel, aber ich meinte ja auch mindestens (!) durch 3 teilen ....


----------



## Brainman (22. Mai 2017)

Für einen defekten Rahmen nicht schlecht

http://www.ebay.de/itm/vintage-stee...m6m7T0S9DQyOmRapAHj24%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## gtbiker (23. Mai 2017)

Die Gebotsliste zeigt aber wieder auf wie es gelaufen ist....


----------



## Brainman (23. Mai 2017)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Die Gebotsliste zeigt aber wieder auf wie es gelaufen ist....



Habe ich mir gar nicht angeschaut.
Wird am Ende wohl wieder nicht bezahlt werden, wie so oft bei solchen Sachen.


----------



## gtbiker (23. Mai 2017)

Wahrscheinlich; verfälscht mittelfristig die Preise in genau die Richtung.


----------



## Milfseeker (23. Mai 2017)

... vorausgesetzt es ist nur der eine Riss an der Sattelklemme, ist der Preis jetzt nicht so aus der Welt. 
Das Teil ist nach Yeti Norm ein 19er und damit nicht ganz so geläufig. Klar wird es dann ein Repaint werden, aber mit Reparatur und neuer Farbe und guten Aufklebern für +/- 1100€ durchaus im (Yeti-)Rahmen.

Sind größere Blecharbeiten nötig, muss der Einstandspreis nach unten ...


----------



## Spezi66 (18. Juni 2017)

Schweizer müßte man sein
https://www.ricardo.ch/kaufen/sport...-reifen/neuer-ritchey-mtb-pneu/v/an917220298/


----------



## bundi (18. Juni 2017)

Mist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainman (18. Juni 2017)

Spezi66 schrieb:


> Schweizer müßte man sein
> https://www.ricardo.ch/kaufen/sport...-reifen/neuer-ritchey-mtb-pneu/v/an917220298/


----------



## Milfseeker (19. Juli 2017)

Frühe Manitou

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1991-Doug-B...178576?hash=item33d30d0790:g:XosAAOSwpHFZavtQhttp://www.ebay.com/itm/1991-Doug-B...178576?hash=item33d30d0790:g:XosAAOSwpHFZavtQ

Yeti Cruiser, vermutlich noch seltener als das C26

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AWESOME-SUP...972354?hash=item212a8f9002:g:n4MAAOSwxbtZbEUO


----------



## natiturner (27. Juli 2017)

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Merlin-Newsboy-2002-Limited-Edition-Titanium-Bike-81-of-100-/232412810685?hash=item361ce20dbd:g:43EAAOSw4ERZbDyR&_trkparms=pageci%3Ae5fda8ed-6bdd-11e7-b1b8-74dbd1807982%7Cparentrq%3A56ba6e5715d0a9e86d39d174fffffa6c%7Ciid%3A2

2002er #81 für ausserirdische $7150 ohne Transport und ohne Mwst.


----------



## oneschnark (4. August 2017)

all time Record ?????
http://www.ebay.com/itm/FUTURA-2000...881500?hash=item25c068c49c:g:higAAOSwXXxZU83W

philippe


----------



## black-panther (4. August 2017)

Wenn's weggeht, vielleicht ja


----------



## Brainman (4. August 2017)

black-panther schrieb:


> Wenn's weggeht, vielleicht ja



Das werden wir wohl nie erfahren


----------



## atzepenga (5. August 2017)

oneschnark schrieb:


> all time Record ?????
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/FUTURA-2000...881500?hash=item25c068c49c:g:higAAOSwXXxZU83W
> 
> philippe



Phil ich kenne den Verkäufer  (Nadir), ist ein Kumpel von Dustin  der Preis ist wahrscheinlich eher ein Joke, aber man muss zu diesen Rädern auch die Geschichte kennen. Es war eine Kooperation zwischen dem sehr berühmten Graffiti Künstler Futura und Ernesto Colnago. Gab 2 Designs und sehr limitierte Stückzahl. Nadir war damals in die Aktion involviert. Dustin hat auch noch so einen Rahmen, mach ihm doch mal ein Angebot 

Edit: Es gab eine limitierte Stückzahl Bahnrad Rahmen, das Straßen Rennrad ist ein Einzelstück.
DoppelEdit: Steht ja alles in der Anzeige


----------



## bubble blower (7. Oktober 2017)

Ein alter gebrauchter Fahrradrahmen und richtig kaputt isser auch noch. Respekt!  http://www.ebay.de/itm/Yeti-ARC-Eas...2B0TJWxKViUP%2FXdzgjE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## mauricer (9. Oktober 2017)

Lag wahrscheinlich am seltenen XT-Umwerfer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shiba (10. Oktober 2017)

Als kultige Wanddekoration oder für einen Aufbau als Showbike ist er ja noch gut. So einen Umwerfer hab ich als Kettenführung an der Stadtschlampe


----------



## black-panther (10. Oktober 2017)

Ich glaube, 90% der User hier im Unterforum fahren den ständig.


----------



## shiba (10. Oktober 2017)

Ironie. Oder Schellenmass. Meiner hat auch 34,9


----------



## Milfseeker (10. Oktober 2017)

bubble blower schrieb:


> Ein alter gebrauchter Fahrradrahmen und richtig kaputt isser auch noch. Respekt!  http://www.ebay.de/itm/Yeti-ARC-Easton-Team-Frame-for-Grafton-Ringle-Cook-Bros-Onza-Troy-Lee-King-/302463249131?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=v2o%2FpeoJ8%2B0TJWxKViUP%2FXdzgjE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Selbst mit Reparaturschweißung und kleiner Beilackierung passt der Preis ...


----------



## noka78 (11. Oktober 2017)

Ich denke es lag an den seltenen Stickers  Es gibt aber auch Rahmen da wird das 10-fache gezahlt 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Old...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Ketterechts (29. Oktober 2017)

Ne is klar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sassends (6. November 2017)

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/142551595109


----------



## oneschnark (6. November 2017)

GROVE X
https://www.ebay.de/itm/-/142551595109?

Philippe


----------



## mauricer (6. November 2017)

oneschnark schrieb:


> GROVE X
> https://www.ebay.de/itm/-/142551595109?
> 
> Philippe



Ein Blick auf die Bieterhistorie verrät den "sauberen" Auktionsverlauf.


----------



## Huelse (6. November 2017)

Das war bestimmt Phil!


----------



## oppaunke (6. November 2017)

ja Phil, hättest du dir überlegen sollen...hättest du jetzt schon ne fette Rendite...


----------



## Nightstorm (7. Dezember 2017)

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Paul-Kooka-...980190?hash=item4b2e19a69e:g:wkgAAOSwjM5aFEqH


----------



## AgentKlein (7. Dezember 2017)

Nightstorm schrieb:


> https://www.ebay.de/itm/Paul-Kooka-...980190?hash=item4b2e19a69e:g:wkgAAOSwjM5aFEqH


der Artikel ist doch nicht verkauft? Ich meine, hier gehts nur um beendete/verkauft e Artikel. Zwischen haben wollen und real bekommen, liegen bekanntermaßen Welten.


----------



## Nightstorm (7. Dezember 2017)

Oha....Na dann wech damit.


----------



## KLEIN-Spartiat (7. Dezember 2017)

Nightstorm schrieb:


> https://www.ebay.de/itm/Paul-Kooka-...980190?hash=item4b2e19a69e:g:wkgAAOSwjM5aFEqH



Ist jemand aus dem Forum hier


----------



## Wilfired (19. Januar 2018)

abgenutzte alte BMX-Bärentatzen für 1.000 Dollar!
https://www.ebay.de/itm/Rare-Bill-G...424497&hash=item3f91856c5e:g:fKQAAOSwLwBaWp1Q
Der Witz an der Sache? Der Mindestpreis ist noch nicht erreicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (19. Januar 2018)

Wilfired schrieb:


> abgenutzte alte *BMW*-Bärentatzen für 1.000 Dollar!
> https://www.ebay.de/itm/Rare-Bill-G...424497&hash=item3f91856c5e:g:fKQAAOSwLwBaWp1Q
> Der Witz an der Sache? Der Mindestpreis ist noch nicht erreicht!


Spandauer Zweiräder sind halt gefragt! Ich bin da aber eher italophil veranlagt und habe wie du kein Verständnis für sowas.


----------



## AgentKlein (19. Januar 2018)

Wilfired schrieb:


> abgenutzte alte BMW-Bärentatzen für 1.000 Dollar!
> https://www.ebay.de/itm/Rare-Bill-G...424497&hash=item3f91856c5e:g:fKQAAOSwLwBaWp1Q
> Der Witz an der Sache? Der Mindestpreis ist noch nicht erreicht!



....zu diesem Zeitpunkt sind die Pedale noch nicht verkauft. Ich meine, hier gehts nur um beendete/verkaufte Artikel. Zwischen haben wollen und real bekommen, liegen bekanntermaßen Welten.


----------



## wtb_rider (19. Januar 2018)

naja die Tritron liegen immer über 1000,...


----------



## Spezi66 (19. Januar 2018)

Jep https://www.ebay.de/itm/RARE-Old-Sc...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## AgentKlein (19. Januar 2018)

Spezi66 schrieb:


> Jep https://www.ebay.de/itm/RARE-Old-School-Titron-Beartrap-BMX-Pedals-9-16-Bullseye-Skyway-KKT-Hutch-JMC/272999673790?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


Auch hier gilt: der Artikel ist doch nicht verkauft? Ich meine, hiergehts nur um beendete/verkauft e Artikel. Zwischen haben wollen und real bekommen, liegen bekanntermaßen Welten.


----------



## oneschnark (19. Januar 2018)

Wilfired schrieb:


> abgenutzte alte BMW-Bärentatzen für 1.000 Dollar!
> https://www.ebay.de/itm/Rare-Bill-G...424497&hash=item3f91856c5e:g:fKQAAOSwLwBaWp1Q
> Der Witz an der Sache? Der Mindestpreis ist noch nicht erreicht!





Salut,


mehr zum Thema...
http://www.vintagebmx.com/community/index.php?showtopic=27017556


Philippe


----------



## ceo (8. April 2018)

https://www.ebay.de/itm/EDCO-Compet...fIEBKVhTkOXz3t7LcfkWI%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

hätte ich gern gehabt, um mit meiner vorderen ein paar in 36loch zu haben, aber dreistellig für eine unvollständige nabe......


----------



## zurkoe (14. April 2018)

Nightstorm schrieb:


> https://www.ebay.de/itm/Paul-Kooka-...980190?hash=item4b2e19a69e:g:wkgAAOSwjM5aFEqH



Is ja eh schon lange rum, aber bedenkt doch: das ist wahrscheinlich die erste und einzige Auktion gewesen, in der "Paul Kooka Vintage Rasta Groupset Bullseye Marzocchi Bomber Salsa Chris King" im Titel stand, und WIRKLICH Paul Kooka Vintage Rasta Groupset Bullseye Marzocchi Bomber Salsa Chris King angeboten wurde. Das kostet dann halt....


----------



## SCM (8. Juli 2018)

What. The. Fuck.

Verkauf als defekt(!)

https://m.ebay.de/itm/Federgabel-Marzocchi-XC-700-MTB-Retro-Kult-keine-Z1-Z2-Z3-XC-500-XC-600-Bomber/332701009659?_mwBanner=1&ul_ref=https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e11010.m1951.l3160/7?euid=7ea083ee9f89492aa37e308adb5f308d&bu=43156373050&loc=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.de%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F332701009659&sojTags=bu=bu&srcrot=e11010.m1951.l3160&rvr_id=0&rvr_ts=7a3d3d171640ab1533637f62fff9c909&ul_noapp=true

Wird man hier nicht mal funktionsfähig für mehr als 80 Euro los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marix (8. Juli 2018)

Mir ist schon klar, das sie immer einiges kosten, aber wofür soll man die bitte bei dem - gut dokumentierten - Zustand noch brauchen können?

https://www.ebay.de/itm/-/153082551530?nordt=true&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l10137

Irre.


----------



## SCM (9. Juli 2018)

Also - jetzt wird es doch langsam lächerlich. Hier gehen die besten Sachen zu einem guten Kurs nicht weg und dann zahlen Leute 84(!!!!) Euro für Tektro-Bremshebel. Tek-tro!!!

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.de/ulk/itm/332701023533

Dafür bekommt man Kookas...


----------



## Nehcuk (10. Juli 2018)

das sind doch fakenews.


----------



## Marix (2. September 2018)

Seit wann erzielen denn diese Sets solche Preise?

https://www.ebay.de/itm/KLEIN-Attit...vip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.m43663.l10137


----------



## caquephogl (3. September 2018)

Werden die nicht oft für viel mehr angeboten? Und da ist die LVE (ungekürzt) dabei und Rahmen und Gabel sehen gut aus. Bin aber kein Klein Experte ... aber für das was ich so auf den ersten Blick sehen kann, finde ich das nicht extrem teuer ...

Die Klein Experten mögen mich korrigieren, wenn ich falsch liege.


----------



## Marix (3. September 2018)

Na ja, das ist halt ein Repaint, welches die HLF-Lackierung wohl ohnehin nur andeuten soll. Sieht etwas peinlich aus. Das kann man gleich wieder zum Lackierer schicken. Die einzelnen Teile (bzw. das Set) mögen schon was wert sein, aber das hätte ich nicht erwartet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caquephogl (3. September 2018)

Aber liegen originale  Rahmen/Gabel/LVE Sets in sehr gutem Zustand nicht bei 2000.- bis 3000.- ?


----------



## Marix (3. September 2018)

Das kann mittlerweile gut sein. Mir ist schon länger keines mehr untergekommen. Aber dass auch dieses "Repaint" deutlich 4stellig ist, überrascht mich. Für mich nimmt eine Neulackierung dem Ganzen ohnehin den Großteil des Reizes.


----------



## Wilfired (3. September 2018)

caquephogl schrieb:


> Aber liegen originale  Rahmen/Gabel/LVE Sets in sehr gutem Zustand nicht bei 2000.- bis 3000.- ?



Für die Preislage kriegt man schon komplette Attitudes.
Bei uns im Kaff hat einer ein originales 1er Attitude mit Starrgabel + LVE und kompletter Campa-Ausstattung, so wie´s damals im Katalog abgebildet war. Für über 2000€ würd er´s sofort hergeben. Mein Limit ist da bei 1500€. Er wird schon noch weich werden... ;-)


----------



## Nightstorm (3. September 2018)

Also für das echt schlecht gemachte HLF in 22" fand ich das Endergebnis auch recht hoch.

1.500 Euronen für ein originales und gut erhaltenes Atti mit vernünftiger Vollausstattung halte ich dagegen schon für recht günstig (bei normaler Rahmengröße). Für 1.500 Euronen bekommste i.d.R. mal grade das Fuselage. Alles natürlich in Abhängigkeit der Farbe, des Zustands etc.


----------



## AgentKlein (3. September 2018)

Nightstorm schrieb:


> Also für das echt schlecht gemachte HLF in 22" fand ich das Endergebnis auch recht hoch.
> 
> 1.500 Euronen für ein originales und gut erhaltenes Atti mit vernünftiger Vollausstattung halte ich dagegen schon für recht günstig (bei normaler Rahmengröße). Für 1.500 Euronen bekommste i.d.R. mal grade das Fuselage. Alles natürlich in Abhängigkeit der Farbe, des Zustands etc.


Ich finde das Set, trotz dass es ein Repaint ist, ziemlich preiswert. Allein die Gabel bringt schon locker über 1000 Euro. Jedenfalls vor noch nicht allzu langer Zeit. Wenn das Rad technisch bzw. strukturell i.O. ist, ist es mehr als preiswert. Und als 22" erst recht, da es in dieser Größe doch wohl noch seltener als die 19"-20" Rahmen ist.


----------



## pommerngerrit (3. September 2018)

so teuer find ich das jetzt auch net. Zudem ein 22er nicht alle Tage angeboten wird. 
ich glaub zu dem Repaint hatte ich schonmal eine Anfrage. Ein Graus was dort gemacht wurde.


----------



## Nightstorm (3. September 2018)

Ich hatte bisher den Eindruck, dass die 22" und die 18" deutlich unter den Preisen für die 20" liegen, da der Personenkreis, der darauf fahren kann, doch recht überschaubar ist. Und die 22" Gabel passt m.W. auch nur in den 22" Rahmen. Lediglich die LVE wäre damit universeller einsetzbar. Aber vielleicht liege ich ja falsch.

Wenn ich aber für so einen schlechten Repaint fast 1.500 Euronen hinlege und dann nochmal was "richtig" machen lasse und dafür dann auch nochmal 500 - 800 Euro hinlege. Dann kann ich mir gleich für 2.000 Euro nen originalen anschaffen. Wäre meine Überlegung.


----------



## curve (3. September 2018)

Ich stimme mit Tom ja nicht immer überein  aber hier 100%.
Das Frameset aus der Auktion ist absoluter Schrott. Wie bereits gesagt: 22" ist günstiger, mit der Gabel kann kaum jemand was anfangen, Repaint geradezu lächerlich, wie es darunter aussieht kann man auch nicht sehen.
Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass gepusht wurde und der Rahmen immer noch beim Verkäufer ist.


----------



## pommerngerrit (3. September 2018)

seltsam ist, dass der Rahmen kein Flaha am Sitzrohr hat.


----------



## KLEIN-Spartiat (3. September 2018)

Stimmt 
Vielleicht äußert sich der ursprünglichen Besitzer mal dazu. Der war hier auch mal unterwegs im Forum. Dann stand das Set zum Festpreis in der Bucht. Sehr sehr lange...
Der Repaint war seiner Aussage nach absichtlich so gemacht das man auch erkennt das es kein Original ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightstorm (3. September 2018)

curve schrieb:


> Ich stimme mit Tom ja nicht immer überein  aber hier 100%.



  

Ich denke auch, der ist noch da. Und den sehen wir sicher wieder.

Ich bin mir sogar recht sicher, dass ich das Ding aus dem letzten Jahr kenne. 

Da tauchte er immer wieder auf...ich meine der wurde mal in der Eifel angeboten. Er ging m.W. nie weg, egal was am Preis gedreht wurde. Und ich meine es gab hier auch einen Aufbauversuchsthread. Aber wie dem auch sei.....

@curve:


----------



## Nightstorm95 (3. September 2018)

XL Rahmen m. Flaha am Sitzrohr ... ich zumindest hab noch keins gesehen.


----------



## Nightstorm (3. September 2018)

Stimmt. 2 oben und 1 x unten am Unterrohr.


----------



## ogni (3. September 2018)

Hat das E am Unterrohr nicht gereicht?
Ich kanns zwar nicht zuordnen, aber finde eine Unterschrift auf der Kettenstrebe bei einem *gut* gemachten repaint deutlich dezenter.


----------



## pommerngerrit (4. September 2018)

Nightstorm95 schrieb:


> XL Rahmen m. Flaha am Sitzrohr ... ich zumindest hab noch keins gesehen.


ist mir noch gar nicht afgefallen, dass die 22er da kein Flaha haben. Betriebsblindheit.


----------



## HOLZWURM (4. September 2018)

Hallo

Ich fand es interessant das der Verkäufer ein Repaint nicht erwähnte. Auch konnte ich nicht ausmachen ob die Steuerlager und der Klemmkeil vorhanden waren.
Wiso diskutiert man das erst wenn der Schrott durch ist?
Interessant wäre es doch gewesen es zeitgleich zu besprechen und zu gucken was der Verkäufer macht. Der tummelte sich früher hier im Forum, und hätte das sicher gelesen.

Danke
Holzwurm


----------



## Spezi66 (27. Dezember 2018)




----------



## AgentKlein (27. Dezember 2018)

Spezi66 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 808680


Wurde die Kette zu dem aufgerufenen Preis verkauft? Wahrscheinlich eher nicht, oder?


----------



## Huelse (29. Dezember 2018)

Das wird gern geschenkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milfseeker (14. Januar 2019)

... Yeti Schnapper ...


----------



## newsboy (14. Januar 2019)

hier wurde investiert... $2136 Prototype Onza HO cast titanium crankset!


----------



## Fischland (15. Januar 2019)

...wenn das Teil wenigstens schön wäre.


----------



## kutte (15. Januar 2019)

Milfseeker schrieb:


> ... Yeti Schnapper ...


Da hat niemand in Gold investiert; da glaubt nur jemand, welches zu besitzen


----------



## SCM (20. Januar 2019)

AHAHAHA:

Für ne zerkratzte Alustütze! 103 Euro! zerkratztes Alu!

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Syncros-Sat...vip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.m43663.l10137

Ich hoffe, die Bieter, die sich da bis zum Ende hochgeschaukelt haben, dachten es sei Titan. Ich hatte ja schon ein übles Gebot für den Ranz abgegeben, aber so nötig habe ich es dann doch nicht.  Da kaufe ich lieber Titan für unwesentlich mehr...


----------



## Milfseeker (20. Januar 2019)

... NOSyncros ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AgentKlein (20. Januar 2019)

Milfseeker schrieb:


> ... NOSyncros ...


Auch nicht verkauft. Liegt die Idee dieses Fadens nicht darin, bereits für teuer Geld VERKAUFTE Artikel zu zeigen?


----------



## oneschnark (28. Januar 2019)

und manche leben davon 
https://www.faz.net/aktuell/technik...nschrad-stahlross-im-goldrausch-15998899.html
Philippe


----------



## Marix (2. August 2019)

Etwas heftig für den Zustand









						Klein Attitude mit Lackierung Horizon Linear Fade  | eBay
					

Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Klein Attitude mit Lackierung Horizon Linear Fade bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## ChiliAli (2. August 2019)

Ist zwar schon ein bisl her, aber ich fand es heftig. 









						NOS Old School BMX GENUINE Cook Bros Racing Seat Post Clamp RED 24 / 26 Cruiser  | eBay
					

The condition of this clamp should be considered Near Mint and still NOS. The color is original, deep, and vibrant.



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## yo_felix (2. August 2019)

3k$ für eine Sitzklemme, ist das ein Scherz? Ich mein dass gesuchte BMX Teile heftige Preise erzielen war mir schon klar, aber das ist doch verrückt!


----------



## Nightstorm (3. August 2019)

Marix schrieb:


> Etwas heftig für den Zustand




Glaube nicht, dass das verranzte Ding weg ist. War vor Ebay für 900 in den Kleinanzeigen und ging da schon nicht für weg.


----------



## Marix (3. August 2019)

Leicht möglich. Aber wenn ich sehe, wie viele über 1000 oder knapp darunter geboten haben, ist das auch bemerkenswert.


----------



## Marix (11. November 2019)

S Bike Sbike 828 MTB Retro Sehr Selten SBike  | eBay
					

Finden Sie Top-Angebote für S Bike Sbike 828 MTB Retro Sehr Selten SBike bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				




Da darf man sich aber wirklich nicht beschweren, dass alte (und kaputte) Räder nix wert wären....


----------



## Ganimed! (11. November 2019)

Marix schrieb:


> S Bike Sbike 828 MTB Retro Sehr Selten SBike  | eBay
> 
> 
> Finden Sie Top-Angebote für S Bike Sbike 828 MTB Retro Sehr Selten SBike bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> ...



Das Sbike Daytona hatte ich auch vor ein paar Tagen auf ebay gesehen. Vom Allgemeinzustand noch recht okay. Finde den Preis eigentlich angemessen dafür. Die Speichen kann man leicht ersetzen und dann mal alles schön sauber machen, Dämpfer und Gabel auf Vordermann bringen, schöner erhaltenes XT Schaltwerk drauf und die die Kiste ist wieder okay. Ich find der erzielte Preis ist gerechtfertigt für das Bike, auch wenn's natürlich ein Liebhaberpreis ist für ein Liebhaberstück.  

Gruß


----------



## Marix (11. November 2019)

Und der Riss?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ganimed! (11. November 2019)

Marix schrieb:


> Und der Riss?



Upps, das hatte ich gar nicht gesehen. Nee, dann war es zu teuer. Man kann es zwar reparieren lassen, aber dabei wird der Lack leiden. Schweißen, neu lackieren, neue Decals..... das wäre mir zu viel Aufwand und lohnt sich nicht unbedingt. Wenn der Rahmen den Riss nicht hätte, fände ich den Preis für das Komplettbike aber okay.

Gruß,


----------



## ChiliAli (6. März 2020)

Ja in dem Zustand schwer zu finden + 26,8mm, aber der Preis ist heftig ?









						NOS türkis Ringle Moby Post 26.8,no Yeti,Grafton,Cook bros,Onza,Fat Chance,King,  | eBay
					

Finden Sie Top-Angebote für NOS türkis Ringle Moby Post 26.8,no Yeti,Grafton,Cook bros,Onza,Fat Chance,King, bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## whiskeytown (6. März 2020)

Glaube nicht, dass das authentisch ist. Da haben sich wohl 2 (pder mehr) gefunden ....


----------



## Tucana (6. März 2020)

NOS Ringle Anti Chainsuck Thing 3DV Purple Holey Yeti ARC AS LT Grafton SRP Cook  | eBay
					

Finden Sie Top-Angebote für NOS Ringle Anti Chainsuck Thing 3DV Purple Holey Yeti ARC AS LT Grafton SRP Cook bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## AgentKlein (6. März 2020)

Tucana schrieb:


> NOS Ringle Anti Chainsuck Thing 3DV Purple Holey Yeti ARC AS LT Grafton SRP Cook  | eBay
> 
> 
> Finden Sie Top-Angebote für NOS Ringle Anti Chainsuck Thing 3DV Purple Holey Yeti ARC AS LT Grafton SRP Cook bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> ...


Ist doch gar nicht verkauft? Wenn man alles postet, was VK gerne an Geld für einen Artikel haben wollen, dann wirds ermüdend.


----------



## Tucana (6. März 2020)

AgentKlein schrieb:


> Ist doch gar nicht verkauft? Wenn man alles postet, was VK gerne an Geld für einen Artikel haben wollen, dann wirds ermüdend.


Stimmt, sorry !


----------



## DEAN48 (6. März 2020)

NOS türkis Ringle Moby Post 26.8,no Yeti,Grafton,Cook bros,Onza,Fat Chance,King,  | eBay
					

Finden Sie Top-Angebote für NOS türkis Ringle Moby Post 26.8,no Yeti,Grafton,Cook bros,Onza,Fat Chance,King, bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				




Ohne Kommentar!

VG
Jürgen


----------



## gtbiker (6. März 2020)

*Angaben zum Bieter*Bieter:






n***a
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




( 1208
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Bewertungen:



100%





PositivArtikelbeschreibung:



NOS türkis Ringle Moby Post 26.8,no Yeti,Grafton,Cook bros,Onza,Fat Chance,King,Gebote für diesen Artikel:





3





*Zusammenfassung der letzten 30 Tage*Anzahl der Gebote:





20Geboten auf unterschiedliche Artikel:





10Gebotsaktivität (%) bei diesem Verkäufer:





30%





Gebotsrücknahmen:





0Gebotsrücknahme (in den letzten 6 Monaten):





0


----------



## Horst Link (10. März 2020)

Wusste gar nicht, dass es auch 1" Kona Ti Vorbauten gab. War wirklich interessiert aber dem Preis bin ich raus:









						Retro Anfang 1990s Kona Titan Velocity Vorbau 1" Steerer 22.2 Schelle 130 lang  | eBay
					

Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Retro Anfang 1990s Kona Titan Velocity Vorbau 1" Steerer 22.2 Schelle 130 lang bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## newsboy (10. März 2020)

Horst Link schrieb:


> Wusste gar nicht, dass es auch 1" Kona Ti Vorbauten gab. War wirklich interessiert aber dem Preis bin ich raus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


interessant... gab's dann auch mal ein 1" hei hei?


----------



## black-panther (10. März 2020)

Gab doch mal dieses Kona-Merlin Projekt; waren das 1-Zöller?

edit: siehe auch https://cog.konaworld.com/ti-tuesday-a-beautifully-restored-1990-kona-titanium/
@landsbee Daniel kann sich vielleicht erinnern oder nachgucken?


----------



## Horst Link (10. März 2020)

Ab 1991 waren die Hei Hei von TST bzw. Sandvik und hatten 1 1/8". Beim 1" Vorbau dürfte es sich wirklich um ein Unikat handeln. Vielleicht meldet sich der neue Eigentümer ja hier...


----------



## newsboy (11. März 2020)

ich tendiere ja immer noch dazu, dass es ein 1 1/8" vorbau ist. der schaft sieht mir einfach zu mächtig aus für 1".


----------



## newsboy (13. August 2020)

$825.00 für einen ck/wtb...

https://www.ebay.com/itm/143672668068


----------



## newsboy (13. August 2020)

newsboy schrieb:


> ich tendiere ja immer noch dazu, dass es ein 1 1/8" vorbau ist. der schaft sieht mir einfach zu mächtig aus für 1".


der vorbau war dann nochmals gelistet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChiliAli (17. November 2020)

Hammer  und ich dachte schon die andere Sattelklemme die ich mal gepostet hatte war teuer









						Rare Vintage NOS Red Line Seatpost Clamp Old School BMX Kastan Cook Bros. Racing  | eBay
					

Alaska and Hawaii may be more ???.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## AgentKlein (17. November 2020)

ChiliAli schrieb:


> Hammer  und ich dachte schon die andere Sattelklemme die ich mal gepostet hatte war teuer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist die 999 er Gold Version. Deswegen so teuer. Gabs nie in Europa, deswegen unbekannt. Nicht weiter erzählen!


----------



## ChiliAli (21. November 2020)

Wurden wohl Gebote gelöscht. War dann am Ende um einiges "günstiger"









						Rare Vintage NOS rot Line Sattelstütze Klemme Old School BMX KASTAN Cook Bros. Racing  | eBay
					

Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Rare Vintage NOS rot Line Sattelstütze Klemme Old School BMX KASTAN Cook Bros. Racing bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## yo_felix (21. November 2020)

WTB Rollercam verkauft für 1800$









						WTB Roller Cam Bremsen durch Wilderness Trail Bikes Vintage Mountainbike Ibis Potts  | eBay
					

Finden Sie Top-Angebote für WTB Roller Cam Bremsen durch Wilderness Trail Bikes Vintage Mountainbike Ibis Potts bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## wtb_rider (22. November 2020)

Na da kann man nur gratulieren. Jetzt sitzen wieder fünf Leute auf der Welt in ihren Altaren auf ihrem Bremsenstapel und lachen sich ins Fäustchen. Dann kann ich mein Wtb bald gegen einen gebrauchten Golf 6 tauschen. Wenn das kein Grund zum feiern ist.


----------



## joglo (25. November 2020)

Ein Satz Gipiemme Aero Laufräder für Mountainbikes, Typ M416, steht schon lange auf meiner Wunschliste.
Die hier wird der Weihnachtsmann 🎅aber eher nicht bringen








						NOS Laufradsatz Gipiemme m416 650c 26" Vintage Italienische MTB Mountainbike NEU  | eBay
					

Finden Sie Top-Angebote für NOS Laufradsatz Gipiemme m416 650c 26" Vintage Italienische MTB Mountainbike NEU bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## AgentKlein (25. November 2020)

...der LRS ist doch aber nicht verkauft?


----------



## joglo (25. November 2020)

AgentKlein schrieb:


> ...der LRS ist doch aber nicht verkauft?


Stimmt, noch zu haben, Sorry.
Kann ich ja noch etwas singen "oh lord won't you buy me..."


----------



## Deleted 554168 (25. November 2020)

wenn's mal soweit sein könnte, unbedingt Felgenstöße checken,
da eher suboptimal.


----------



## Milfseeker (26. November 2020)

1994 HED 32h 26" Rims Wheel Set Wheels Yeti ARC Klein Nukeproof Foes LTS Ringle  | eBay
					

Finden Sie Top-Angebote für 1994 HED 32h 26" Rims Wheel Set Wheels Yeti ARC Klein Nukeproof Foes LTS Ringle bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				




... preislich fast noch im Rahmen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raze (14. Dezember 2020)

Dafür braucht es eine Menge Flaschenpfand...


----------



## ascii (14. Dezember 2020)

Am Haarriss erkennt man, dass es ein Original von Yeti ist.


----------



## Milfseeker (14. Dezember 2020)

Raze schrieb:


> Dafür braucht es eine Menge Flaschenpfand...


.... die manikürten Darreichungshände brauchen viel kostenpflichtige Pflege ...


----------



## Spezi66 (29. Dezember 2020)

Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Willich finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## Milfseeker (29. Dezember 2020)

Für welchen Preis sind die weggegangen?


----------



## Marix (29. Dezember 2020)

Für 199 waren die angeboten.


----------



## Spezi66 (29. Dezember 2020)

Naja, zuerst waren das 399,-


----------



## ChiliAli (1. Februar 2021)

Cook Bros BMX Lenker









						Cook Bros Racing Cruiser Lenker Old School BMX Champion Redline Laguna GT  | eBay
					

Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Cook Bros Racing Cruiser Lenker Old School BMX Champion Redline Laguna GT bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## oppaunke (1. Februar 2021)

Und weg!👍für was stand der drin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marix (1. Februar 2021)

.


----------



## Ganimed! (2. Februar 2021)

Das ist ja mal ein Schnäppchen









						+++++ Centurion  No POGO - Spritzschutz - Steinschlagschutz - MUDCATCHER   | eBay
					

Finden Sie Top-Angebote für +++++ Centurion  No POGO - Spritzschutz - Steinschlagschutz - MUDCATCHER  bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## SCM (2. Februar 2021)

Ganimed! schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal ein Schnäppchen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Komisch. Hätte erwartet, dass der Verkäufer aus Hamburg kommt.


----------



## AgentKlein (3. Februar 2021)

Ist zwar lustig aber auch hier gilt wieder: nicht verkauft, deswegen nicht erwähnenswert. Hier geht es um verkaufte Artikel, nicht um Mondpreisartikel, welche lediglich aufgerufen werden.


----------



## yo_felix (3. Februar 2021)

Verkauft an den Herren mit den tiefen Taschen









						*RARE* MERLIN TITANIUM NEWSBOY FRAME MEDIUM *NEW*  | eBay
					

Finden Sie Top-Angebote für *RARE* MERLIN TITANIUM NEWSBOY FRAME MEDIUM *NEW* bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## AgentKlein (3. Februar 2021)

yo_felix schrieb:


> Verkauft an den Herren mit den tiefen Taschen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Geiles Teil! DAS ist mal ein Gerät, welches zwar teuer aber selten ist! Ich finde den Preis sehr hoch aber gerechtfertigt. Ich sehe den Rahmen eigentlich eher im  “ ich hab da was gefunden“ Faden, (wenn es nicht schon beendet wäre), nicht hier?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yo_felix (3. Februar 2021)

AgentKlein schrieb:


> Geiles Teil! DAS ist mal ein Gerät, welches zwar teuer aber selten ist! Ich finde den Preis sehr hoch aber gerechtfertigt. Ich sehe den Rahmen eigentlich eher im  “ ich hab da was gefunden“ Faden, (wenn es nicht schon beendet wäre), nicht hier?


Naja, den Faden hier kann man ja interpretieren wie man will. Hätte ich 5k€ für diesen Rahmen ausgegeben? Nein, das wär mir zu frivol (abgesehen davon fand ich die Newsboys schon immer häßlich). Kann ich verstehen, wenn das jemand macht? Absolut.

Aber man kann das natürlich auch so sehen: Spinnerei, wie kann man nur so viel zahlen, das sind ja alles Phantasten usw usf. Gebe zu, auch ab und an dieser Denkart zu verfallen, aber letzten Endes ist nur die individuelle Preis Schmerzgrenze verschieden. Zum Glück fällt mir dann mein Opa ein: »Besser als Waffen sammeln«

Und den "gefunden" Thread finde ich für solche Kaliber überflüssig. Wer ein Newsboy sucht, hat eh eine Suche auf den entsprechenden Plattformen laufen.


----------



## AgentKlein (3. Februar 2021)

yo_felix schrieb:


> Naja, den Faden hier kann man ja interpretieren wie man will. Hätte ich 5k€ für diesen Rahmen ausgegeben? Nein, das wär mir zu frivol (abgesehen davon fand ich die Newsboys schon immer häßlich). Kann ich verstehen, wenn das jemand macht? Absolut.
> 
> Aber man kann das natürlich auch so sehen: Spinnerei, wie kann man nur so viel zahlen, das sind ja alles Pantasten usw usf. Gebe zu, auch ab und an dieser Denkart zu verfallen, aber letzten Endes ist nur die individuelle Preis Schmerzgrenze verschieden. Zum Glück fällt mir dann mein Opa ein: »Besser als Waffen sammeln«
> 
> Und den "gefunden" Thread finde ich für solche Kaliber überflüssig. Wer ein Newsboy sucht, hat eh eine Suche auf den entsprechenden Plattformen laufen.


Naja, sicher hat jemand, der ein Newsboy sucht, das auch auf dem Schirm bzw. bekommt die Info, dass es online ist und natürlich sind 5 K alles andere als ein Pappenstil.....aber ich fänd es im genannten faden einfach bestens platziert, weil es sich sehr sehr schön abheben würde von den mittlerweile inflationär gezeigten 50 Euro gurken, wo ein XT Teil dran hängt......


----------



## yo_felix (3. Februar 2021)

Noch ein paar Leichen aus meiner Beobachtungsliste:

WTB Speedmaster Bremsenpaar für 1600








						WTB Speedmaster Roller Cam/Toggle Cam Bremse Set  | eBay
					

Finden Sie Top-Angebote für WTB Speedmaster Roller Cam/Toggle Cam Bremse Set bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				




HED Felgen für 1000








						1994 Hed 32 H 26" rims Wheel Set Wheels YETI ARC Klein nukeproof Foes LTS Ringle  | eBay
					

Finden Sie Top-Angebote für 1994 Hed 32 H 26" rims Wheel Set Wheels YETI ARC Klein nukeproof Foes LTS Ringle bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## newsboy (3. Februar 2021)

AgentKlein schrieb:


> Naja, sicher hat jemand, der ein Newsboy sucht, das auch auf dem Schirm bzw. bekommt die Info, dass es online ist und natürlich sind 5 K alles andere als ein Pappenstil.....aber ich fänd es im genannten faden einfach bestens platziert, weil es sich sehr sehr schön abheben würde von den mittlerweile inflationär gezeigten 50 Euro gurken, wo ein XT Teil dran hängt......


weil der eine faden mist ist, darf der andere nicht gefüttert werden?


----------



## AgentKlein (3. Februar 2021)

newsboy schrieb:


> weil der eine faden mist ist, darf der andere nicht gefüttert werden?


Ich kann deine Frage nicht beantworten. Ich habe lediglich meine persönliche Meinung kundgetan. Deine Frage musst du dir selber beantworten oder von jemand anderem beantworten lassen.


----------



## newsboy (3. Februar 2021)

AgentKlein schrieb:


> Ich kann deine Frage nicht beantworten. Ich habe lediglich meine persönliche Meinung kundgetan. Deine Frage musst du dir selber beantworten oder von jemand anderem beantworten lassen.


du hast doch die frage gestellt? 


AgentKlein schrieb:


> Geiles Teil! DAS ist mal ein Gerät, welches zwar teuer aber selten ist! Ich finde den Preis sehr hoch aber gerechtfertigt. Ich sehe den Rahmen eigentlich eher im  “ ich hab da was gefunden“ Faden, (wenn es nicht schon beendet wäre), nicht hier?


----------



## AgentKlein (3. Februar 2021)

newsboy schrieb:


> du hast doch die frage gestellt?


Und doch auch gleichzeitig begründet. Nämlich, dass es eine Wohltat wäre, wenn der Rahmen im “ich habe da etwas ......“ erschienen wäre. WEIL es eben mal etwas wirklich interessantes und seltenes ist. Neben all den anderen Gurken, die dort oft “gepostet“ werden. Ich weiss nicht, was du mir mit deiner Frage unterstellen willst. Ich meine zu wissen, dass ich mich doch recht gut artikulieren kann.....deine Frage hat mit meiner Aussage nichts zu tun. Ich persönlich finde den Faden Scheisse, das stimmt, aber das hat in diesem Kontext nichts damit zu tun.


----------



## AgentKlein (11. Februar 2021)

Ich komme vom Glauben ab, bzw. hab ihn bereits verloren:









						Tange Switchblade Retro Mountainbike Gabel 1" Gewinde steerer  | eBay
					

Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Tange Switchblade Retro Mountainbike Gabel 1" Gewinde steerer bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				




Ist das mittlerweile die Norm für ne Switchblade oder lediglich n Ausreißer?


----------



## yo_felix (11. Februar 2021)

AgentKlein schrieb:


> Ich komme vom Glauben ab, bzw. hab ihn bereits verloren:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wollte ich auch gerade posten, da ich es im anderen Thread gesehen hatte. 287£/330€ halte ich auch für mindestens 2x zu teuer, auch wenn sie in gutem Zustand ist.




Was geht da ab in GB? Ist der Markt geschrumpft?


----------



## AgentKlein (11. Februar 2021)

yo_felix schrieb:


> Wollte ich auch gerade posten, da sich es im anderen Thread gesehen hatte. 287£/330€ halte ich auch für mindestens 2x zu teuer, auch wenn sie in gutem Zustand ist.
> Anhang anzeigen 1205820
> Was geht da ab in GB? Ist der Markt geschrumpft?


Folgen des Brexit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kongloghost (11. Februar 2021)

yo_felix schrieb:


> Wollte ich auch gerade posten, da sich es im anderen Thread gesehen hatte. 287£/330€ halte ich auch für mindestens 2x zu teuer, auch wenn sie in gutem Zustand ist.
> 
> Was geht da ab in GB? Ist der Markt geschrumpft?


da gibt's halt, ähnlich wie hier, genug Birnen, die sie für was tolles halten. "Would be great on an old bontrager or fat chance" sagt doch alles...


----------



## yo_felix (11. Februar 2021)

kongloghost schrieb:


> da gibt's halt, ähnlich wie hier, genug Birnen, die sie für was tolles halten. "Would be great on an old bontrager or fat chance" sagt doch alles...


Vielleicht auch ein klassischer Verstoß gegen "Don´t drink & bid"?


----------



## yo_felix (11. Februar 2021)

AgentKlein schrieb:


> Folgen des Brexit?


----------



## BTech (12. Februar 2021)

kongloghost schrieb:


> da gibt's halt, ähnlich wie hier, genug Birnen, die sie für was tolles halten.



ist doch etwas seltenes und tolles.


----------



## yo_felix (12. April 2021)

1075$ für Ringlé Naben 









						Ringle Super Bubba Hub Front and Rear Set - Blue/Turquoise   | eBay
					

New never laced 32 hole front and rear hubs.



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## Edelziege (12. April 2021)

yo_felix schrieb:


> 1075$ für Ringlé Naben
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist halt der einzige Satz, der noch nicht gerissen ist.😂

Viele Grüße, 
Georg


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (12. April 2021)

Im Vergleich zu gebrauchten finde ich das gar nicht mal so teuer.


----------



## yo_felix (8. Mai 2021)

330$ für schwarze, 255$ für silberne NOS 730er XT Cantis.









						NOS schwarz Shimano Deore XT m732 Cantilever Bremse Vintage MTB RITCHEY Fat Yeti klein  | eBay
					

Finden Sie Top-Angebote für NOS schwarz Shimano Deore XT m732 Cantilever Bremse Vintage MTB RITCHEY Fat Yeti klein bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				












						NOS silber Shimano Deore XT m732 Cantilever Bremsen Vintage MTB RITCHEY Yeti klein  | eBay
					

Finden Sie Top-Angebote für NOS silber Shimano Deore XT m732 Cantilever Bremsen Vintage MTB RITCHEY Yeti klein bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## yo_felix (13. Mai 2021)

Bin über eine alte Auktion gestolpert für einen Satz NOS Ground Control Extreme Yellow Label









						SPECIALIZED Ground Control Extreme 2.5 Yellow Label Cunningham NOS Vintage Retro | eBay
					

SPECIALIZED Ground Control Extreme 2.5 Yellow Label Cunningham NOS Vintage Retro | Sport, Radsport, Reifen, Schläuche & Laufräder | eBay!



					www.ebay.ie
				




Hätte ich auch gerne, nur nicht 424€- gerne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixdelrio (30. Mai 2021)

Hä?









						Specialized Stumpjumper Tires 26x2.125 Vintage MTB Mountain Bike Tires  | eBay
					

<p>Tires were previously mounted and holding air just fine. Please note these are vintage tires and no warranties are made. Sidewalls still in good shape and not dry rotted. Sold as-is for the vintage enthusiast. </p><br><p>The tread pattern is beautiful and after a good cleaning these will look...



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## BTech (30. Mai 2021)

Neuer Rekord bei den Reifen?


----------



## manuelschafer (8. August 2021)

der mit Abstand günstigste WTB Artikel








						NOS WTB Gummi aufgeklebtes Kettenstrebenschutz VTG MTB Potts Cunningham Selten Retro  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie NOS WTB Gummi aufgeklebtes Kettenstrebenschutz VTG MTB Potts Cunningham Selten Retro in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## mcada (8. August 2021)

manuelschafer schrieb:


> der mit Abstand günstigste WTB Artikel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Erst recht, weil die Dinger, auch NOS, nicht mehr kleben.


----------



## wtb_rider (10. August 2021)

also meine kleben.


----------



## ChiliAli (12. September 2021)

Weiße Onza Porcupine. 









						Weisse Onza Porcupine, Onza white Porcs, Kult für Yeti, Klein  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie Weisse Onza Porcupine, Onza white Porcs, Kult für Yeti, Klein in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manuelschafer (2. November 2021)

Goldpreise sind am steigen








						WTB Roller Cam w Brace & NOS Pads Excellent Cond! Vtg Cunningham Potts Ibis  | eBay
					

<p>WTB Roller Cam w Brace & NOS Pads Excellent Cond! Vtg Cunningham Potts Ibis. </p><br /><p>Very rare all black set including the rare black cam and WTB brace. Arms are in 10/10 condition. Cam is 9.5/10. Brace is 8/10 with some use showing. </p><br /><p>New old stock, new in package WTB...



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Fillet_Steel (2. November 2021)

und was schreckt dich daran? unter 1500 für nen Satz is günstig...


----------



## Fillet_Steel (2. November 2021)

da find ich die weissen Porcs viiiel schlimmer: wertloser, poröser Müll - selbst wenn sie perfekt gelagert wurden nach 30 Jahren - nur zum Anschauen - und die WTB Bremsen sind funktional absolut top - hätt ich vor meinen letzten beiden Bikes nie geglaubt - UND geben optisch was her...


----------



## BTech (2. November 2021)

Titanfreak schrieb:


> da find ich die weissen Porcs viiiel schlimmer: wertloser, poröser Müll - selbst wenn sie perfekt gelagert wurden nach 30 Jahren - nur zum Anschauen



Wenn dir Porcs in die Hände falle sollten... Hoffentlich wirfst du die dann nicht weg


----------



## AgentKlein (2. November 2021)

Was ich


manuelschafer schrieb:


> Goldpreise sind am steigen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Auktion ist doch noch gar nicht beendet? Weswegen dann dieser Link?


----------



## Marix (16. Januar 2022)

Tioga Tension Disc Drive, Kult für Yeti, Klein Fat CHance  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie Tioga Tension Disc Drive, Kult für Yeti, Klein Fat CHance in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				




Puuh...zum Glück war da kein weißer Porc drauf.
Sonst wäre es wahrscheinlich doppelt so teuer gewesen.


----------



## Marix (16. Januar 2022)

__





						Sold - SOLD !!! 1991 APLINESTARS AL-MEGA DX FOR SALE
					

My immaculate Alpinestars Mega DX is up for sale to make space in the workshop. - MINT or NOS parts all over this build - check out the pictures - Paint and decals are perfect and vibrant neon. - The fork was serviced less than 100km ago by Tim/Fork English - Frame size I would class as an 18.5...




					www.retrobike.co.uk
				




Kostete zwar nur die Hälfte der Disc, aber was ist denn momentan los? Drehen jetzt alle am Rad? Oder habe ich was versäumt?


----------



## BTech (16. Januar 2022)

Marix schrieb:


> Tioga Tension Disc Drive, Kult für Yeti, Klein Fat CHance  | eBay
> 
> 
> Entdecken Sie Tioga Tension Disc Drive, Kult für Yeti, Klein Fat CHance in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> ...



Gebote sehen aber echt aus


----------



## HOLZWURM (16. Januar 2022)

Hallo

Trotzdem gibt es solche Preise nur bei EBAY.
Schau mal was zur Zeit bei Schallplatten für Preise erzielt werden.
ich glaube da gar nichts mehr


----------



## Stadtkind (17. Januar 2022)

HOLZWURM schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Trotzdem gibt es solche Preise nur bei EBAY.
> Schau mal was zur Zeit bei Schallplatten für Preise erzielt werden.
> ich glaube da gar nichts mehr



Die WTB Mafia treibt die Preise hoch!

Also das ist im Bereich des Möglichen. Du hast den Stuff zuhause und bietest überall mit. Manchmal gewinnst du halt, ich würde da noch nicht von Betrug ausgehen. 
Wie beim Kunstmarkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## newsboy (17. Januar 2022)

der faden ist ohne preisangaben und/oder screenshots auch keinen penny wert.


----------



## Stadtkind (17. Januar 2022)

newsboy schrieb:


> der faden ist ohne preisangaben und/oder screenshots auch keinen penny wert.



Vielleicht erstellt ja mal wer eine Metaseite in der die erzielten! Preise gesammelt werden, wie es das bei den Schallplatten gibt. 
Ist halt Arbeit. Ich brauchs nicht.


----------



## ChiliAli (27. März 2022)

Steve Potts Type II fork with WTB Roller Cam Brake for Vintage Mountain Bike  | eBay
					

<p>Steve Potts hand made Tig welded Type II fork comes with the original  Wilderness Trail Bike WTB Roller Cam brake. I removed this fork and brake from a Salsa Ala Carte and haven’t used it since.</p><p>It’s all original, including the black paint.</p><p>This setup is perfect for your Potts...



					www.ebay.com
				




Könnte das in den heutigen Zeiten ein Schnäppchen sein? Oder auch sonst?


----------



## oppaunke (27. März 2022)

Naja, da geht’s halt um die Verfügbarkeit.
Bevor man 7,8,9,10 Monate auf solch eine Gabel wartet, gibt manch einer gern etwas mehr aus, und hat das Ding in 2 Wochen zuhause.
Wann wird denn bitte mal eine solche Gabel angeboten?🤷‍♂️
Finde ich weder günstig noch teuer dafür.
Mit Steuersatz wäre das Set dann wohl auch für 3k weggegangen…


----------



## DrmZ (27. März 2022)

Kein Paar! Ne einzelne! 









						Retro Genuine Domed Cook Bros Racing Kurbel Cap schwarz  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie Retro Genuine Domed Cook Bros Racing Kurbel Cap schwarz in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## kutte (27. März 2022)

DrmZ schrieb:


> Kein Paar! Ne einzelne!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist aber nur ein Angebot. Gekauft wurde es zu diesem Kurs noch nicht...🤔


----------



## DrmZ (27. März 2022)

Ich hoffe das bleibt auch so. Das ist doch absurd!


----------



## ChiliAli (27. März 2022)

oppaunke schrieb:


> Naja, da geht’s halt um die Verfügbarkeit.
> Bevor man 7,8,9,10 Monate auf solch eine Gabel wartet, gibt manch einer gern etwas mehr aus, und hat das Ding in 2 Wochen zuhause.
> Wann wird denn bitte mal eine solche Gabel angeboten?🤷‍♂️
> Finde ich weder günstig noch teuer dafür.
> Mit Steuersatz wäre das Set dann wohl auch für 3k weggegangen…


Also doch ein Schnäppchen. Okay, dann wohl noch mehr wenn die Bremse welche ja dabei ist nen WTB Roller Cam ist/wäre? Dann ist mein Post ja hier, doch eher falsch und muss zu den Schnappern.


----------



## Levi Strauss (27. März 2022)

eine neue Gabel kostet bei Steve ca. 1000$ (Wartezeit ? ich denke Minimum 1Jahr) die Bremsen sind ja auch durch die Decke gegangen momentan ... von daher passt der Preis schon aber abgefahren ist es trotzdem ...
ich muss allerdings immer wieder sagen dass die WTB-Welt auch vieles hervorgebracht hat was zu sammeln würdig ist 

Viele Grüße
Mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## newsboy (28. April 2022)

ist noch am laufen, falls wer noch bieten will...
Cook Bros Racing 26 1979 3bar Cruiser loaded Rare 1st gen Old School BMX Cooks
nimmt mich ja dann wunder, ob das regulär endet.



nun bei $68700.- beendet und "mindestpreis nicht erreicht"


----------



## Stahlbetrieb (28. April 2022)

ich kenne noch eine Zeit in der eine 1-Zimmer Eigentumswohnung in einem Ballungsgebiet soviel kostete.....allerdings war man damit nicht so cool natürlich


----------



## Splatter666 (28. April 2022)

Und da ist noch nicht mal der Mindestpreis erreicht


----------



## Tucana (28. April 2022)

Wahnsinn ...


----------



## Thias (28. April 2022)

Also wenn man so sieht, was von den Ammis für Baseball- oder noch seltsamer - Pockemon-Karten ausgegeben wird, da ist so ein BMX für läppische 50k fast noch eine vernünftige Ausgabe. Immerhin kannst du damit ein wenig Benzin sparen, falls du damit fährst...


----------



## synlos (28. April 2022)

newsboy schrieb:


> ist noch am laufen, falls wer noch bieten will...
> Cook Bros Racing 26 1979 3bar Cruiser loaded Rare 1st gen Old School BMX Cooks
> nimmt mich ja dann wunder, ob das regulär endet.
> Anhang anzeigen 1467345


Esoterik.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## newsboy (4. Mai 2022)

newsboy schrieb:


> ist noch am laufen, falls wer noch bieten will...
> Cook Bros Racing 26 1979 3bar Cruiser loaded Rare 1st gen Old School BMX Cooks
> nimmt mich ja dann wunder, ob das regulär endet.
> Anhang anzeigen 1467345
> ...


mindestpreis nicht erreicht...


----------



## manuelschafer (5. Mai 2022)

VIELLEICHT war der Retail auch zu hoch angesetzt ,....


----------



## kongloghost (5. Mai 2022)

manuelschafer schrieb:


> VIELLEICHT war der Retail auch zu hoch angesetzt ,....


ein Pro-Cruiser ist aber schon noch was anderes als so ein früher Cook Bros cruiser mit den Teilen und in dem Zustand. Nicht, dass ich so einen Preis rechtfertigen will aber der ist schon etwas Besonderes in der Szene.


----------



## mauricer (5. Mai 2022)

Der ProCruiser hat ungefähr gar nix mit dem Wert eines originalen Cook Bros Cruiser zu tun. Ausser vielleicht ein leichte optische Ähnlichkeit.

Die Preise in der Cruiser- und BMX-Szene für Räder und Teile - besonders bei Cook Bros - sind doch schon seit Jahren in Sphären, die nur ganz wenige Vintage MTBs erreichen. Offensichtlich gibt es einen Markt dafür.


----------



## caquephogl (5. Mai 2022)

Vielleicht hat er ja der Amazon-Mann, der Google-Mann, der MS-Mann oder der Tesla-Mann früher mal so ein Bike.

Einer der reichsten Chinesen oder russischen Oligarchen dürfte wahrscheinlich keinen Cook Cruiser gehabt haben, als er jung war.


----------



## Horst Link (8. Mai 2022)

NOS Vintage Salsa p10 Mountainbike MTB Dirt Drop Vorbau Steve Potts Ibis Kies  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie NOS Vintage Salsa p10 Mountainbike MTB Dirt Drop Vorbau Steve Potts Ibis Kies in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## sebse (8. Mai 2022)

Und der hat noch nichtmal ne Rolle oder ist 1” …


----------



## newsboy (16. August 2022)

eigentlich ein youngtimer...
$7,990.00 Ibis Bow Ti w Titanium Stem & Bar - Museum Quality 99% Original Medium XTR BowTi


----------



## Tucana (16. August 2022)

Naja..


----------



## manuelschafer (31. August 2022)

Naja 2.0








						Chris King Headset Top Mutter Sicherungsmutter für 1 Zoll Gewinde Headset mint silber  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie Chris King Headset Top Mutter Sicherungsmutter für 1 Zoll Gewinde Headset mint silber in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

